# Tuners 5 and 6 Not Authorized



## speedy2

Has anyone see this before? I have a Roamio Plus with a SA CableCard and when I try to use tuners 5 and 6 all but the in the clear channels say not authorized and to call Comcast. Does Comcast have to do something on their end to get my 5th and 6th tuners authorized? I tested this by recording 4 shows and used the 5th tuner to navigate channels. Then used the 5th tuner on an in the clear channel and used the 6th channel to navigate channels.


----------



## JWhites

Never heard this before so it could be any number of issues or combinations of a few. Could be a firmware update that is needed or a screwup on Comcast's end, or it's even possible the card may need to be replaced with the newer Cisco PKM 801.


----------



## cpgny9

When I got my Roamio Plus, I would get that message that I wasn't authorized to receive channel. Crazy thing was, I was having no problem on one tuner, but all the others were. It was especially happening on the premium channels , HBO, etc.

When I got the tivo, I went through and set everything up prior to calling and switching my cable card over from my old unit (no TA needed here). What ended up fixing the problem for me was pulling out the card (while the unit was on), putting it back in, waited for it to be recognized, re-ran the guided setup, rebooted the unit and when it came back on...no problems. I'm thinking that maybe somehow it recognizes something on the card during the guided setup that it didn't the first time I did it without the card in. Who knows, but its worked perfectly since then. Been running it for 2 days now.


----------



## Dan203

I had some trouble when I got my Elite. Had to reboot a couple times before everything was recognized properly and all 4 tuners worked. Make sure you reboot the Tuning Adapter too if you have one of those.


----------



## generaltso

I'm having the exact same problem with my Roamio Pro. I called Comcast and had them confirm the pairing info, and send a refresh signal. I've got Scientific Atlanta cable cards and no tuning adapters. I reseated the card, rebooted, reran guided setup. Nothing has fixed it.


----------



## JWhites

In the cablecard diagnostic screen what is the H/W model? It may be possible the old Scientific Atlanta M cards only support 4 tuners and not the 6 the Cisco M cards do. Scientific Atlanta has the PKM600 and PKM800 M-cards.


----------



## generaltso

JWhites said:


> In the cablecard diagnostic screen what is the H/W model? It may be possible the old Scientific Atlanta M cards only support 4 tuners and not the 6 the Cisco M cards do. Scientific Atlanta has the PKM600 and PKM800 M-cards.


My card is a PKM800 from 2007. The firmware is listed as 1 "PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001"


----------



## windracer

generaltso said:


> My card is a PKM800 from 2007. The firmware is listed as 1 "PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001"


I think the latest firmware for the SciAtl/Cisco cards is PKEY_1.5.3_F.p.0601.


----------



## generaltso

windracer said:


> I think the latest firmware for the SciAtl/Cisco cards is PKEY_1.5.3_F.p.0601.


Too bad I won't get the update unless Comcast decides to push it.

By the way, I've noticed that it's not always the same tuners that aren't authorized. They seem to switch around, but it's consistent that I can't keep all 6 tuners authorized at the same time.


----------



## JWhites

The latest firmware from Comcast is PKEY1.5.*2*_F.p.*3001* which has a build date of April 12, 2011, not PKEY_1.5.*3*_F.p.*0601*, PKEY_1.5.3_F.p.0601 is the latest firmware from Cisco but Comcast isn't using it and _that_ could be the problem.


----------



## generaltso

JWhites said:


> yup that's the latest firmware from Comcast. Maybe it's a hardware issue on the card you have? Otherwise I'm at a loss.


I actually have two Roamio Pros. Both have the same cards and both have the same problem. Maybe I should try to get the cards replaced in an attempt to get newer cards?


----------



## JWhites

generaltso said:


> Too bad I won't get the update unless Comcast decides to push it.
> 
> By the way, I've noticed that it's not always the same tuners that aren't authorized. They seem to switch around, but it's consistent that I can't keep all 6 tuners authorized at the same time.


Comcast should still be rolling that firmware update out which they are coinciding with the S26 software update in Cisco/SA markets. Check their forum for more info.

What it sounds like you are experiencing is either a card configuration issue on Comcast's end, or possibly a bad card. It is completely possible that the configuration Comcast is using in Cisco/SA markets to make these cards compatible is the limiting factor and is going to be a big problem for 6 tuner customers.


----------



## JWhites

generaltso said:


> I actually have two Roamio Pros. Both have the same cards and both have the same problem. Maybe I should try to get the cards replaced in an attempt to get newer cards?


Worth a shot but as I said in my previous post, it's possible it's a problem on Comcast's end when they configured these Multi Stream cards to make them compatible with the headends (the device that controls the cable equipment) that they (the engineers and network planners) never imagined there would be a device that used all 6 tuners. If this is the case, there isn't anything a customer can do until Comcast upgrades their equipment, short of moving to a non Comcast service area (which seems a bit extreme).

If more Comcast customers start posting with the same problem, I'm going to not only be scared, but be forced to reconsider my future purchase of a Roamio Plus. It's too bad TiVo doesn't have any clout with Comcast to strong arm them into fixing the issue quickly, or even address that there _is_ an issue, assuming my theory is correct.


----------



## generaltso

JWhites said:


> Worth a shot but as I said in my previous post, it's possible it's a problem on Comcast's end when they configured these Multi Stream cards to make them compatible with the headends (the device that controls the cable equipment) that they (the engineers and network planners) never imagined there would be a device that used all 6 tuners. If this is the case, there isn't anything a customer can do until Comcast upgrades their equipment, short of moving to a non Comcast service area (which seems a bit extreme).


Ugh. This is going to suck. There isn't even a way to disable two tuners in the meantime, so missed recordings are inevitable.


----------



## JWhites

generaltso said:


> Ugh. This is going to suck. There isn't even a way to disable two tuners in the meantime, so missed recordings are inevitable.


On my Premiere 4 tuner, under Remote & Device Settings screen, there is an option that says "Allow Live TV on Other Devices" and when I select it it gives me the option to allow 1 tuner to be used by network devices, allow 2 tuners to be used by network devices, and to not allow live TV on network devices. When I select to allow 2 tuners, it locks them from being used for recording and viewing TV. Maybe this setting is available for Roamio users?


----------



## generaltso

JWhites said:


> Maybe this setting is available for Roamio users?


Good thought, but this setting doesn't exist on the Roamio because it supports dynamic tuner allocation.


----------



## JWhites

Oh fiddlesticks


----------



## geekaren

generaltso said:


> Ugh. This is going to suck. There isn't even a way to disable two tuners in the meantime, so missed recordings are inevitable.


Yeah, true. My Roamio Pro should arrive tomorrow, I'd guess I'll be seeing this issue too as another Connecticut Comcast customer with a SA cable card. Will report back...


----------



## grey ghost

I'm a Comcast customer using a Scientific Atlantic card with a new Roamio Plus. After reading this thread, I decided to try out all 6 tuners. Currently I've got all 6 working and according to "My Shows", all 6 tuners are successfully working. I will watch the first portion of all the shows to confirm this, but I'm very hopeful.

This is my first Tivo so I'm not skillful at navigating around, but if someone will tell me where to go and what to look for, I'll be happy to get any information I can.


----------



## generaltso

grey ghost said:


> all 6 tuners are successfully working.


It's not always easy to manually reproduce the problem. Not all of my channels are encrypted, so all 6 tuners often appear to be working fine. I have to change tuners one at a time and manually change it to an encrypted channel to see the issue. But I can't keep using the same channel because if a tuner is already on that channel, the TiVo will just change to that tuner instead of changing the channel on the foreground tuner. It gets confusing very quickly.


----------



## grey ghost

The 6 channels I am using are all HD channels(400 level) and I believe they are all encrypted. Like I said, I will watch the first few minutes of all of them to see if the taping was successful or not but as of right now it looks good.


----------



## Ash Sharma

generaltso said:


> My card is a PKM800 from 2007. The firmware is listed as 1 "PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001"


I have the same card as you and comcast tried to do a three way call with TIVO to resolve the issue but TIVO is closed for the day..
I plan to do this call tomorrow and will report the result.


----------



## Ash Sharma

Ash Sharma said:


> I have the same card as you and comcast tried to do a three way call with TIVO to resolve the issue but TIVO is closed for the day..
> I plan to do this call tomorrow and will report the result.


Notices that my card is April 2011 built but same firmware as yours...


----------



## JWhites

Earlier in the year the Cisco PKM801 cards which are the newest cards out from Cisco (with the exception of the PKM908 which does 8 simultaneous streams) was running firmware from 2009, even though the build dates of the cards themselves are 2012 and 2013.


----------



## Ash Sharma

BTW - Very cool - the Red recoding button on the Roamio shows how many tuners are recording.
For example I am showing one 'stripe' nest to the round red glowing button on the Roamio... and I am recording one show right now.
The problem is that when I had four recordings it showed 6 strips [media]http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/images/smilies/mad.gif[/media]
If someone from TIVO is reading this forum/post - please take note as this may be the give away [media]http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/images/smilies/confused.gif[/media]


----------



## morac

generaltso said:


> It's not always easy to manually reproduce the problem. Not all of my channels are encrypted, so all 6 tuners often appear to be working fine. I have to change tuners one at a time and manually change it to an encrypted channel to see the issue. But I can't keep using the same channel because if a tuner is already on that channel, the TiVo will just change to that tuner instead of changing the channel on the foreground tuner. It gets confusing very quickly.


Is this a problem with encrypted channels or copy protected channels?

In most areas Comcast encrypts all, but the broadcast networks channels (and in some areas those are encrypted as well). Comcast does not copy protect most channels though. Comcast copy protects premium channels (HBO, Showtime, etc) as well as the included movies channels like Encore.

If the problem is with encrypted channels, the 5th and 6th tuners won't work for most channels. If it's a copy protection issue, the 5th and 6th channels will work for all but movie and premium channels.


----------



## grey ghost

All 6 shows that I taped at one time have recorded successfully, but I manually started 4 of those recordings. To double check that utilizing all 6 tuners was not a fluke, I randomly scheduled 6 recordings to start 45 minutes from now all on HBO, Starz or and Showtime HD channels. That should settle the debate on whether encrypted or premium channels will tape at once. 

I actually tried to start 7 by mistake and it told me there were already 6 scheduled to start at that time.


----------



## Ash Sharma

Grey Ghost,
Can you provide details of your cable card?
That way we can compare if it is different than those not working.
Thanks in advance.
Ash


----------



## generaltso

morac said:


> Is this a problem with encrypted channels or copy protected channels?


It's affecting a large number of channels, so it seems to be encrypted channels.


----------



## grey ghost

Ash Sharma said:


> Grey Ghost,
> Can you provide details of your cable card?
> That way we can compare if it is different than those not working.
> Thanks in advance.
> Ash


It's a Cisco 2012 card, put out in June or July 2012. If I can give you any more details without having to unseat the card, I will be happy to give it to you.


----------



## Ash Sharma

grey ghost said:


> It's a Cisco 2012 card, put out in June or July 2012. If I can give you any more details without having to unseat the card, I will be happy to give it to you.


You can go into the settings and cable card menu in the TIVO interface without unseating the card and get all kinds of info...
Tivo Home
Settings and messages
account and system info
cablecard decoder
cable card options
cable card menu
cablecard diag screen
Will understand if it is inconvenient - thanks for responding.


----------



## CoxInPHX

grey ghost said:


> It's a Cisco 2012 card, put out in June or July 2012. If I can give you any more details without having to unseat the card, I will be happy to give it to you.


Go to:
Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD Options > CableCARD Menu > Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen

List the following:
*H/W Model: 
Bldr Ver:
OS Ver:
Build Time:
*


----------



## innocentfreak

Similar to the FiOS encryption issue, I would recommend you email Margret @tivo.com. You should send her as much info as you can along with your TSNs. 

I would include any and all steps taken to recreate the issue. The more specific info the better.


----------



## CoxInPHX

The Cisco CableCARD Release Bulletin for 1.5.2.3001 lists *Fix channel change failure on 6th stream that has Pgm Index=5*
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...ies/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_OS_1.5.2.3001.pdf

However, prior to Cox launching their own 6 tuner DVR they updated all Cisco CableCARDs to *1.5.3_F.p.0601* and Cox is using this same OS Version on their 6 tuner Cisco DVR, the only difference is Cox is using the newest PKM908 CableCARD in their DVR.

The Cisco CableCARD Release Bulletin for 1.5.3.0601
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...sories/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_1.5.3.0601.pdf


----------



## grey ghost

CoxInPHX said:


> Go to:
> Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD Options > CableCARD Menu > Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen
> 
> List the following:
> *H/W Model:
> Bldr Ver:
> OS Ver:
> Build Time:
> *


Ash, you didn't specify what info you needed.

Cox, you did specify, but I couldn't find exactly the stuff you were asking for.

I went to the spot you specified. I'm not well educated as to what all this stuff means, but I saw specified in the card info:

*Decrypt/Record Channels: 6
Firmware version: PKEY 1.5.2_F.p. 140
Network Controller ID: 1933
Manufacture ID: 259
*

I hope this will be useful to those asking for further information


----------



## TiVoMargret

We have seen issues with some CableCARDs (with older firmware) that don't support 6 tuners. If you are experiencing this issue, please email me your:
- Roamio TSN
- info from the CableCARD screen, like Manufacturer and Firmware
- Cable Company and Zip Code

We have put in a way to tell Roamio to use fewer than 6 tuners. I will get the details on how to set that, and post it to this thread.

--Margret


----------



## southerndoc

There is an easier way to see if sll tuners are working instead of starting 6 simultaneous recordings. 

Hit the info button then the down arrow. It'll show what channels the other 5 tuners are tuned to. You can use the arrow keys to jump to a specific tuner. 

I tested mine by hitting the Live TV button to change tuners and changing that tuner to a different channel. I have a Motorola CableCARD with Comcast and all 6 tuners are currently working.


----------



## grey ghost

geekmedic said:


> There is an easier way to see if sll tuners are working instead of starting 6 simultaneous recordings.
> 
> Hit the info button then the down arrow. It'll show what channels the other 5 tuners are tuned to. You can use the arrow keys to jump to a specific tuner.
> 
> I tested mine by hitting the Live TV button to change tuners and changing that tuner to a different channel. I have a Motorola CableCARD with Comcast and all 6 tuners are currently working.


Thanks Geek. I'm a Tivo virgin and I'm still feeling my way around a Tivo.

I still can't figure out how to hit stop(not pause), so I can stop/delete a show quickly.


----------



## Rose4uKY

I just got a Premiere which I am sending back but I had it set to use one tuner for mini not 2. I have 2 minis so on the new Roamio you say it doesn't have this option cause it supports dynamic tuner allocation I know I can google it but what is that? Either way I'll be able to record at least 4 at once right or will it record 6 if I am not home watching any mini? Thanks!



generaltso said:


> Good thought, but this setting doesn't exist on the Roamio because it supports dynamic tuner allocation.


----------



## TiVoMargret

If the CableCARD in your Roamio does not support 6 tuners, here is how to reduce the number of tuners Roamio will use:

Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List
and enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell Roamio the how many tuners it can use.
- 88633 = use 3 tuners
- 88634 = use 4 tuners
- 88635 = use 5 tuners
- 88636 = use 6 tuners

You should hear some "Thumbs Up" dings confirming the number of tuners Roamio will use.


----------



## JWhites

generaltso said:


> I actually have two Roamio Pros. Both have the same cards and both have the same problem. Maybe I should try to get the cards replaced in an attempt to get newer cards?


I fixed my post, I misread the numbers. PKEY_1.5.*2*_F.p.*3001* is what Comcast is currently rolling out and using, not PKEY_1.5.*3*_F.p.*0601*


----------



## DCIFRTHS

TiVoMargret said:


> We have seen issues with some CableCARDs (with older firmware) that don't support 6 tuners. If you are experiencing this issue, please email me your:
> - Roamio TSN
> - info from the CableCARD screen, like Manufacturer and Firmware
> - Cable Company and Zip Code
> 
> We have put in a way to tell Roamio to use fewer than 6 tuners. I will get the details on how to set that, and post it to this thread.
> 
> --Margret


I am considering purchasing one (possibly two) of the new boxes, and I have FiOS. Is there a way I can identify if my current cards support all 6 tuners?

Manufacturer: Motorola
HW: 0554050003
Boot: 04.01
FW*: 06.25

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

DCIFRTHS said:


> I am considering purchasing one (possibly two) of the new boxes, and I have FiOS. Is there a way I can identify if my current cards support all 6 tuners?
> 
> Manufacturer: Motorola
> HW: 0554050003
> Boot: 04.01
> FW*: 06.25
> 
> Thanks!


 I think Motorola cards don't have the issue. In any case I have same Motorola FW version you posted and all 6 tuners work for me (and that is also using a Tuning Adapter which you don't need).


----------



## DigitalDawn

grey ghost said:


> I'm a Comcast customer using a Scientific Atlantic card with a new Roamio Plus. After reading this thread, I decided to try out all 6 tuners. Currently I've got all 6 working and according to "My Shows", all 6 tuners are successfully working. I will watch the first portion of all the shows to confirm this, but I'm very hopeful.
> 
> This is my first Tivo so I'm not skillful at navigating around, but if someone will tell me where to go and what to look for, I'll be happy to get any information I can.


If you don't mind my asking -- where do you live?


----------



## generaltso

TiVoMargret said:


> If the CableCARD in your Roamio does not support 6 tuners, here is how to reduce the number of tuners Roamio will use:


Thanks Margret. I'm going to try to exchange one of my cable cards with Comcast today to see if it makes a difference. If it doesn't, I'll force the Roamios to drop down to 4 tuners until we figure something else out.


----------



## shamilian

DCIFRTHS said:


> I am considering purchasing one (possibly two) of the new boxes, and I have FiOS. Is there a way I can identify if my current cards support all 6 tuners?
> 
> Manufacturer: Motorola
> HW: 0554050003
> Boot: 04.01
> FW*: 06.25
> 
> Thanks!


You may want to wait if you subscribe to HBO/Cinemax as there has been a rash of bugs reported on Roamio+FIOS.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507823


----------



## grey ghost

DigitalDawn said:


> If you don't mind my asking -- where do you live?


Jackson, Mississippi


----------



## speedy2

TiVoMargret said:


> If the CableCARD in your Roamio does not support 6 tuners, here is how to reduce the number of tuners Roamio will use:
> 
> Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List
> and enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell Roamio the how many tuners it can use.
> - 88633 = use 3 tuners
> - 88634 = use 4 tuners
> - 88635 = use 5 tuners
> - 88636 = use 6 tuners
> 
> You should hear some "Thumbs Up" dings confirming the number of tuners Roamio will use.


I forwarded all the info you requested to your email address Margret.


----------



## andyf

TiVoMargret said:


> If the CableCARD in your Roamio does not support 6 tuners, here is how to reduce the number of tuners Roamio will use:
> 
> Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List
> and enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell Roamio the how many tuners it can use.
> - 88633 = use 3 tuners
> - 88634 = use 4 tuners
> - 88635 = use 5 tuners
> - 88636 = use 6 tuners
> 
> You should hear some "Thumbs Up" dings confirming the number of tuners Roamio will use.


So that did reduce the number of tuners but it doesn't specify which CC streams to use. I had 5 tuners working so I entered 88635. Now I only have 4 tuners working, the bad stream is still there, so reducing the number of tuners doesn't seem to work around the problem.


----------



## andyf

Here's one thing I found at the end of the CA screens. What looks like the sixth stream in the CC doesn't have any numbers associated with it.


----------



## HazelW

TiVoMargret said:


> If the CableCARD in your Roamio does not support 6 tuners, here is how to reduce the number of tuners Roamio will use:
> 
> Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List
> and enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell Roamio the how many tuners it can use.
> - 88633 = use 3 tuners
> - 88634 = use 4 tuners
> - 88635 = use 5 tuners
> - 88636 = use 6 tuners
> 
> You should hear some "Thumbs Up" dings confirming the number of tuners Roamio will use.


How do you undo this?


----------



## speedy2

HazelW said:


> How do you undo this?


I would just use 88636 = use 6 tuners to get your six tuners back.


----------



## andyf

HazelW said:


> How do you undo this?


You can enter the code for 6 tuners. It doesn't come back right away but it does. I kept flipping through tuners, then one time there it was, back again.


----------



## generaltso

I exchanged one of my old SA PKM800 cable cards and got a Cisco PKM801. I'll pop it in to one of the Roamio Pros when I get home and see if it fixes the problem. If so, I'll swap the other one tomorrow.

Does anyone know if the PKM801 runs the same firmware version as the PKM800?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

moyekj said:


> I think Motorola cards don't have the issue. In any case I have same Motorola FW version you posted and all 6 tuners work for me (and that is also using a Tuning Adapter which you don't need).


Thanks for the info. Are your channels encrypted? What cable provider do you have?



shamilian said:


> You may want to wait if you subscribe to HBO/Cinemax as there has been a rash of bugs reported on Roamio+FIOS.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507823


Thanks for the link, I'm off to check it out.


----------



## JWhites

generaltso said:


> I exchanged one of my old SA PKM800 cable cards and got a Cisco PKM801. I'll pop it in to one of the Roamio Pros when I get home and see if it fixes the problem. If so, I'll swap the other one tomorrow.
> 
> Does anyone know if the PKM801 runs the same firmware version as the PKM800?


Earlier in the year the Cisco PKM801 cards which are the newest cards out from Cisco (with the exception of the PKM908 which does 8 simultaneous streams) was running firmware from 2009 with Comcast, even though the build dates of the cards themselves are 2012 and 2013. I know this because I replaced two of my three SA PKM800's which were running 2010 firmware for two Cisco PKM801's back in March and there was not a required firmware update during the installation. The only time the firmware got updated was when Comcast rolled out the S26 software for their Cisco/SA set top boxes on Tuesday, April 09, 2013 at 4:26am in my area after the corresponding firmware update on Tuesday, April 09, 2013 at 3:03am. http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Xfinit...ntific-Atlanta-Cisco-Cable-Boxes/td-p/1501473 now the SA PKM800's, Cisco PKM801's, and the set top box's internal Cisco PKM803 are all running the same PKEY_1.5.2_F.p.3001 firmware.


----------



## TiVoMargret

andyf said:


> So that did reduce the number of tuners but it doesn't specify which CC streams to use. I had 5 tuners working so I entered 88635. Now I only have 4 tuners working, the bad stream is still there, so reducing the number of tuners doesn't seem to work around the problem.


After you set your number of tuners down to 5, reboot your box, and let me know if you still are seeing the bad stream. Thanks.


----------



## generaltso

JWhites said:


> now the SA PKM800's, Cisco PKM801's, and the set top box's internal Cisco PKM803 are all running the same PKEY_1.5.2_F.p.3001 firmware.


Hmm. That doesn't fill me with a lot of confidence that this new card will fix the problem.


----------



## Jed1

If you are not familiar with CableCard screens and where to get the information that is needed here is some links to help.
Accessing the CableCard MMI screens:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2567
Motorola Troubleshooting screens:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2569/session/L3NpZC8yUEI3Z0x5bA==
Cisco/SA Troubleshooting screens:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2571/related/1

Do not remove the CableCard from the slot unless you are told so by the cable company. If you need to reset the card do so by restarting the TiVo. Removing the card from the slot may add to your problems.

If a CableCard is bad you will get a black box on your screen with a CableCard error code. Write down the number and call your cable company. If you do not get any error code then there is no problem with the card. The problem will be with the cable company not having the card entered into their system and your account properly.
If a technician shows up with more cards than needed then you are already in trouble. The links above will help you determine if the card is paired properly.

Up until last year when I got two new replacement cards, I used the same S Card since 2004 and a M Card since 2008 with no issues. These two cards were replaced in 2012 when I transitioned to a new headend. These two cards were in my two Kuros and since last month, are now in my two Premiere 4s. I actually own my two cards as I had to buy them at the time they were originally issued in 2004 and 2008.


----------



## andyf

TiVoMargret said:


> After you set your number of tuners down to 5, reboot your box, and let me know if you still are seeing the bad stream. Thanks.


Ah, whether by coincidence or by design the reboot does seem to do it. I now have 5 working tuners. Thanks.

I assume that this issue has some high priority at TiVo?


----------



## TiVoMargret

We have information on our website discussing CableCARDs that don't support six tuners on Roamio:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566/

Click on "CableCARD Troubleshooting" and then "I have Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro, but only four tuners are working".

We are aware that Comcast is in the process of updating the firmware on their Cisco/Scientific Atlanta cards in five markets (Memphis, TN; Naples, FL; Sarasota, FL; Redlands, FL; West Palm, FL) which should be completed in October. If you are in one of these markets, please use the code on the help page to set your number of tuners to 4, until their update is complete.


----------



## andyf

TiVoMargret said:


> We have information on our website discussing CableCARDs that don't support six tuners on Roamio:
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566/
> 
> Click on "CableCARD Troubleshooting" and then "I have Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro, but only four tuners are working".
> 
> We are aware that Comcast is in the process of updating the firmware on their Cisco/Scientific Atlanta cards in five markets (Memphis, TN; Naples, FL; Sarasota, FL; Redlands, FL; West Palm, FL) which should be completed in October. If you are in one of these markets, please use the code on the help page to set your number of tuners to 4, until their update is complete.


The article states:

"CableCARDs must meet minimum firmware requirements to support the 6-tuner functionality of Roamio Plus and Pro. If your CableCARD firmware is outdated, your Roamio Plus or Pro will only have four tuners available for use. However, the DVR will continue to schedule recordings as if all six tuners were working, which will result in missing or blank recordings from the two non-functional tuners.

The following CableCARD firmware versions are capable of handling six tuners:

Motorola CableCARDs  version 2.65 or later
Cisco/Scientific Atlanta CableCARDs  OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2.2801"

but my firmware is 1.5.2.3001 and I only can get 5 tuners.


----------



## generaltso

TiVoMargret said:


> We have information on our website discussing CableCARDs that don't support six tuners on Roamio:


According to the support site, SA Cable Cards with OS version PKEY1.5.2.2801 should support 6 tuners. Since my SA cards are running PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 (which I assume is newer), this issue shouldn't be affecting me, correct?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

TiVoMargret said:


> We have information on our website discussing CableCARDs that don't support six tuners on Roamio:
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566/
> 
> Click on "CableCARD Troubleshooting" and then "I have Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro, but only four tuners are working". ...


Thank you for the information!


----------



## TiVoMargret

If you have firmware at or above the versions indicated on our website as supported, please:

1. Go to one of the non-working tuners in Live TV and enter 9-1-1-CLEAR and then 7-7-7-CLEAR. (This adds info to the logs.)

2. Go to Settings > Network and "Connect to the TiVo Service" TWICE. (This sends us the logs.)

3. After both calls are complete, please email me ([email protected]) with the title "Roamio: less than 6 tuners" and include:
- your TiVo Service Number (TSN)
- the date/time you did step #1

Thanks!
--Margret


----------



## moyekj

andyf said:


> The article states:
> 
> "CableCARDs must meet minimum firmware requirements to support the 6-tuner functionality of Roamio Plus and Pro. If your CableCARD firmware is outdated, your Roamio Plus or Pro will only have four tuners available for use. However, the DVR will continue to schedule recordings as if all six tuners were working, which will result in missing or blank recordings from the two non-functional tuners.
> 
> The following CableCARD firmware versions are capable of handling six tuners:
> 
> Motorola CableCARDs  version 2.65 or later
> Cisco/Scientific Atlanta CableCARDs  OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2.2801"
> 
> but my firmware is 1.5.2.3001 and I only can get 5 tuners.


I think the Motorola version info is wrong then. It should be *6.25* or later, not 2.65 or later.


----------



## andyf

Well that's interesting. After going back to 6 tuners, the 6th tuner suddenly kicked in and started working, maybe the 6th stream in the card got re-initialized.

The only different thing I did was to enable 5 tuners, reboot (presumably to force use of the 5 good streams) and then re-enable the 6th tuner (maybe reinitialized the stream). All 6 are working now.


----------



## generaltso

andyf said:


> Well that's interesting. After going back to 6 tuners, the 6th tuner suddenly kicked in and started working, maybe the 6th stream in the card got re-initialized.


Or maybe it got authorized and one of the other tuners got unauthorized. That's the kind of thing I'm seeing. It's not always the same tuners that aren't authorized. They seem to jump around.


----------



## brianric

moyekj said:


> I think the Motorola version info is wrong then. It should be *6.25* or later, not 2.65 or later.


I just checked mine.
FW = 2.65
FW* = 6.25


----------



## andyf

generaltso said:


> Or maybe it got authorized and one of the other tuners got unauthorized. That's the kind of thing I'm seeing. It's not always the same tuners that aren't authorized. They seem to jump around.


Nope. I checked all 6 tuners and they are all working on encrypted channels fine.


----------



## moyekj

brianric said:


> I just checked mine.
> FW = 2.65
> FW* = 6.25


 Status page for me shows FW* 6.25 and there are no numbers for "FW".


----------



## generaltso

andyf said:


> Nope. I checked all 6 tuners and they are all working on encrypted channels fine.


Nice. Hopefully they stay that way.


----------



## geekaren

generaltso said:


> According to the support site, SA Cable Cards with OS version PKEY1.5.2.2801 should support 6 tuners. Since my SA cards are running PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 (which I assume is newer), this issue shouldn't be affecting me, correct?


I think you should be okay. My SA cable card is running PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 and I don't seem to be having problems recording concurrently on all 6 tuners (from what I'm seeing so far... the Roamio box just arrived this afternoon).

Here's how I checked -
I selected 6 movies (from premium channels like HBO, TMC, Cinemax, Starz) that all ran more or less concurrently. I was able to toggle "Live TV" to see the expected movie on each of the 6 tuners. I also went into "My Shows" and started to play each recorded movie to see that it wasn't a black screen. Each looked fine, though I didn't play each movie to the end (yet .


----------



## temitch

My Cablecard FW Version shows FW Version: 03.31, 02.65, 03.25
Hope that the 02.65 in the middle number means I have a version that supports 6 tuners.


----------



## generaltso

I put in the new PKM801 and had Comcast pair it. But this card has FW version PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401, which is older than what's supposed to support 6 streams. I guess now I'll just have to wait for the firmware to upgrade itself to 3001 to see if the new card fixes the issue.


----------



## speedy2

andyf said:


> Here's one thing I found at the end of the CA screens. What looks like the sixth stream in the CC doesn't have any numbers associated with it.


What do you make of this? See pic.


----------



## CoxInPHX

generaltso said:


> I put in the new PKM801 and had Comcast pair it. But this card has FW version PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401, which is older than what's supposed to support 6 streams. I guess now I'll just have to wait for the firmware to upgrade itself to 3001 to see if the new card fixes the issue.


Not sure how Comcast works, but with Cox and SA/Cisco CCs, as soon as you insert the new CableCARD, within 15 minutes the latest Firmware automatically starts to download (the TiVo pops up the Black CC screen informing you of this) and takes about 15-20 minutes to complete.

Sometimes a reboot of the TiVo is required to complete the CC FW install, after the CC menu has been displayed for over 30 minutes, otherwise the TiVo will just revert back to normal operation.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

moyekj said:


> I think the Motorola version info is wrong then. It should be *6.25* or later, not 2.65 or later.


I think you may be right. When I posted to Margaret, I didn't even list the FW version (it wasn't populated). I only listed the FW* version.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9785340#post9785340


----------



## DCIFRTHS

moyekj said:


> Status page for me shows FW* 6.25 and there are no numbers for "FW".


I have FiOS, and mine displays the same info as you.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

generaltso said:


> I put in the new PKM801 and had Comcast pair it. But this card has FW version PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401, which is older than what's supposed to support 6 streams. I guess now I'll just have to wait for the firmware to upgrade itself to 3001 to see if the new card fixes the issue.


I hope it works for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## generaltso

CoxInPHX said:


> Not sure how Comcast works, but with Cox and SA/Cisco CCs, as soon as you insert the new CableCARD, within 15 minutes the latest Firmware automatically starts to download (the TiVo pops up the Black CC screen informing you of this) and takes about 15-20 minutes to complete.


That's generally how it's worked for me in the past as well. But that doesn't seem to be happening this time. The new cable card has been in the Roamio since yesterday, and it still hasn't updated its firmware, so I'm stuck on 1401. I noticed that the CP screen also still says "Waiting for CP Auth". But the card is paired and my channels are working (on 4 tuners), so obviously it's not really waiting for authorization. But maybe whatever it's waiting for is preventing the firmware update?

This sucks. Now I'm going in the wrong direction.


----------



## CoxInPHX

generaltso said:


> That's generally how it's worked for me in the past as well. But that doesn't seem to be happening this time. The new cable card has been in the Roamio since yesterday, and it still hasn't updated its firmware, so I'm stuck on 1401. I noticed that the *CP screen also still says "Waiting for CP Auth"*. But the card is paired and my channels are working (on 4 tuners), so obviously it's not really waiting for authorization. But maybe whatever it's waiting for is preventing the firmware update?
> 
> This sucks. Now I'm going in the wrong direction.


That is definitely wrong, It should say:
*Auth Status: CP Auth Received*

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2571


----------



## generaltso

CoxInPHX said:


> That is definitely wrong, It should say:
> *Auth Status: CP Auth Received*


Yup, that's what the old card says. But I don't understand how the new card is working at all if it hasn't received authorization from Comcast. Any time I've ever seen a card say "Waiting for CP Auth", the encrypted channels don't work. But channels are all working fine (on 4 tuners). I'm going to have to call Comcast again when I get home tonight, but something tells me they aren't going to have any idea what I'm talking about. Now I kinda wish I kept the old card.


----------



## Rose4uKY

My Roamio just came but we just moved and got a premiere 3 weeks ago and Time Warner gave us a new card. I am hoping that card works with our new box and we get all 6 tuners. I know before ours was a Motorola card not sure if it still is. But now I want to unpack the Roamio and ship back the Premiere..


----------



## jgerry

brianric said:


> I just checked mine.
> FW = 2.65
> FW* = 6.25


I'll add to the data pool since mine is different:

Motorola
FW* 06.25
FW 05.23

I'm not sure what this means to me yet, my Roamio arrives today so I'll know soon I guess.


----------



## lessd

brianric said:


> I just checked mine.
> FW = 2.65
> FW* = 6.25


That exactly what I have on my Comcast Moto cards.


----------



## brianm729

I have been getting a V58 error message with my outdated cable cards. I enabled 4 tuners and have not seen this error message since, but some channels randomly will not tune. I can switch tuners or change the channel a few times and it will usually work again. Is this related to the outdated cable card firmware? Or am I dealing with 2 different issues. I am getting pretty frustrated.


----------



## generaltso

brianm729 said:


> I enabled 4 tuners and have not seen this error message since, but some channels randomly will not tune.


Did you reboot the TiVo after dropping down to 4 tuners?


----------



## brianm729

generaltso said:


> Did you reboot the TiVo after dropping down to 4 tuners?


I did and from what I can tell it us only using 4 tuners and I no longer see the V58 error. I am now just getting a black screen or channel not authorized message. If I switch tuners then switch back, or change the channel a couple times it seems to fix itself. I'm trying to figure out if this is related to the firmware or a different issue. Comcast has repaired my cards about 5 times now.


----------



## generaltso

brianm729 said:


> I did and from what I can tell it us only using 4 tuners and I no longer see the V58 error. I am now just getting a black screen or channel not authorized message. If I switch tuners then switch back, or change the channel a couple times it seems to fix itself. I'm trying to figure out if this is related to the firmware or a different issue. Comcast has repaired my cards about 5 times now.


If you're seeing "channel not authorized" messages, it could very well be the same issue.


----------



## generaltso

generaltso said:


> That's generally how it's worked for me in the past as well. But that doesn't seem to be happening this time. The new cable card has been in the Roamio since yesterday, and it still hasn't updated its firmware, so I'm stuck on 1401. I noticed that the CP screen also still says "Waiting for CP Auth". But the card is paired and my channels are working (on 4 tuners), so obviously it's not really waiting for authorization. But maybe whatever it's waiting for is preventing the firmware update?
> 
> This sucks. Now I'm going in the wrong direction.


Okay, I called Comcast and had them re-enter the cable card serial number and Host ID. It was still saying "Waiting for CP Auth" after about 10 minutes, so they told me to get the card replaced (again). But after I hung up, it magically switched to "CP Auth Received". Progress! But I'm still stuck on the old 1401 firmware. I called Comcast back after about an hour and asked them if there was any way to push the new firmware to my cable card. They had absolutely no idea what I was talking about and told me I'd have to call TiVo for that. Wonderful.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

jgerry said:


> I'll add to the data pool since mine is different:
> 
> Motorola
> FW* 06.25
> FW 05.23
> 
> I'm not sure what this means to me yet, my Roamio arrives today so I'll know soon I guess.


Who is you cable provider? I'm assuming Verizon, but just checking...


----------



## wlexx

So, with all the issues in this and other forums with cable card provisioning and firmware, do any of the Cable providers allow customers to purchase and install their own cable cards? I have seen a number of them being sold on Ebay for like a couple of bucks.

This would also save on the monthly rental the the cable companies charge for them.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

wlexx said:


> So, with all the issues in this and other forums with cable card provisioning and firmware, do any of the Cable providers allow customers to purchase and install their own cable cards? I have seen a number of them being sold on Ebay for like a couple of bucks.
> 
> This would also save on the monthly rental the the cable companies charge for them.


Interesting question. I think the chance of buying a CableCARD from a cable provider is about the same as buying a cable box (or DVR) from them. Probably close to zero... No sarcasm intended.


----------



## brianric

brianm729 said:


> I have been getting a V58 error message with my outdated cable cards. I enabled 4 tuners and have not seen this error message since, but some channels randomly will not tune. I can switch tuners or change the channel a few times and it will usually work again. Is this related to the outdated cable card firmware? Or am I dealing with 2 different issues. I am getting pretty frustrated.


I just went through this today with the V58 error message setting up my Pro with Comcast. Spent an hour on the phone to get it resolved.


----------



## FACTAgent

Regarding Cablevision / NDS cable cards: I have been following a thread on the Yahoo Cablevision group's message board that Cablevision's Head of Engineering participates in. He says they are pre-qualifying a FW update for the NDS CCs. I just bought a Roamio Pro and am waiting for 24 hours to pass for account activation. I will let everyone know my experience after I install tomorrow night.


----------



## andyf

My sixth stream dropped out again. After working for a day I tried switching to a new channel and the same problem occurred. I have switched to 5 tuners and rebooted. The fix I experienced was not permanent.


----------



## JWhites

CoxInPHX said:


> Not sure how Comcast works, but with Cox and SA/Cisco CCs, as soon as you insert the new CableCARD, within 15 minutes the latest Firmware automatically starts to download (the TiVo pops up the Black CC screen informing you of this) and takes about 15-20 minutes to complete.
> 
> Sometimes a reboot of the TiVo is required to complete the CC FW install, after the CC menu has been displayed for over 30 minutes, otherwise the TiVo will just revert back to normal operation.


Same here with Comcast either during initial installation or overnight during field upgrades.


----------



## JWhites

generaltso said:


> Okay, I called Comcast and had them re-enter the cable card serial number and Host ID. It was still saying "Waiting for CP Auth" after about 10 minutes, so they told me to get the card replaced (again). But after I hung up, it magically switched to "CP Auth Received". Progress! But I'm still stuck on the old 1401 firmware. I called Comcast back after about an hour and asked them if there was any way to push the new firmware to my cable card. They had absolutely no idea what I was talking about and told me I'd have to call TiVo for that. Wonderful.


I think I remember the old 1401 firmware. You're on a Cisco PKM801 card right and the firmware is dated 2009? If so you're gonna have to wait until Comcast pushes the S26 guide update to your area. When I swapped out my SA cards to Cisco cards, that was the "latest" firmware for the Cisco cards until the S26 guide was pushed out. Then both the SA and Cisco cards got the same PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 firmware.


----------



## JWhites

TiVoMargret said:


> We have information on our website discussing CableCARDs that don't support six tuners on Roamio


TiVoMargret, According to the FAQ, it says that if the user doesn't have a six tuner capable CableCARD or the CableCARD won't update it's firmware, to 
"Contact your cable provider to get a new CableCARD that will support six tuners. " This doesn't take into account that some cable providers may not offer CableCARDs with firmware compatible with six tuners, so requesting another one would be futile since _that_ one would have the same firmware version, plus the added hassle of having to pair it to the TiVo which ease of doing so is hit or miss. What TiVo needs to do is get the cable providers to update their firmware, otherwise it could be years until this is fixed. Comcast for example has been rolling the PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 firmware for awhile now and hasn't even made it to all the markets yet, so I can't imagine them sending out yet another firmware update any time soon, especially since the last time there was a firmware update pushed out was in 2009 or 2010. I mean the only reason why Comcast even updated their firmware this time around was because of a chronic "not authorized" message on channels that were indeed authorized, which had been going on for a few years, and is only because it was also affecting their set top boxes that use a CableCARD.


----------



## brianm729

brianric said:


> I just went through this today with the V58 error message setting up my Pro with Comcast. Spent an hour on the phone to get it resolved.


Are you still receiving the V58 error message? Once I limited my TiVo to four tuners I haven't gotten the V58 message, but I still have channel not authorized error messages. I am on my second cable card and I am still having this issue. How did you resolve it?


----------



## CoxInPHX

Are the Ceton InfiniTV 6 tuners having this same issue? 

I have also watched those forums and have not seen this issue reported there. Perhaps I missed it, so I am wondering if anyone has seen this discussion.


----------



## generaltso

JWhites said:


> I think I remember the old 1401 firmware. You're on a Cisco PKM801 card right and the firmware is dated 2009? If so you're gonna have to wait until Comcast pushes the S26 guide update to your area. When I swapped out my SA cards to Cisco cards, that was the "latest" firmware for the Cisco cards until the S26 guide was pushed out. Then both the SA and Cisco cards got the same PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 firmware.


Yes, the new card is a PKM801 and the 1401 FW is from 2009. But Comcast already pushed out the 3001 firmware last year in my area. That's when my older PKM800 cards got it. If they've already pushed it out, shouldn't this PKM801 card automatically get updated as soon as it connects to the head end? Do you know if there's anyone I can call at Comcast that might have an idea what I'm talking about when I tell them I'd like to get my new Cable Card onto the latest FW that they have available?

I really wish I had just kept the old CC.


----------



## IceStorm

Cablevision (Optimum) has the same issue. The Firmware on my card is 1.5.2 1601. Sixth tuner (number 5) cannot tune encrypted channels. I knocked my Roamio Pro down to five tuners.

I had Cablevision here to check out the signal as they had to install an attenuator a couple months ago when my cablemodem wouldn't stop rebooting every day. The technician rearranged where the attenuators were to fix things for both the cablemodem and the TiVo, but the TiVo still had the V58 issue on the fifth tuner. While we were troubleshooting I came across this thread and tried the tuner limiting fix. It worked. My fifth tuner is now stuck on a channel (as seen in CableCARD diagnostics) and is not changing when I rotate through channels on the other five.

In discussion with the technician, he said he spent three hours with someone who had a PC with six tuners and had the same experience - rebooting the PC would work, but then it would stop working on a channel change. Seems it is the card, not the devices. He's going to pass the info up the line, but if you have Cablevision I wouldn't hold my breath. Seems like we're stuck with five tuners for a while.


----------



## Rose4uKY

So if I just got my Premiere 3 weeks ago and they brought me out a new cable card I am guessing it's the latest they have. So when I get the Roamio do I just put the card in there and it recognizes it or do I still have to call my cable company which is TWC now to send a signal to it or pair it whatever they do or will it just go in an be recognized?



JWhites said:


> TiVoMargret, According to the FAQ, it says that if the user doesn't have a six tuner capable CableCARD or the CableCARD won't update it's firmware, to
> "Contact your cable provider to get a new CableCARD that will support six tuners. " This doesn't take into account that some cable providers may not offer CableCARDs with firmware compatible with six tuners, so requesting another one would be futile since _that_ one would have the same firmware version, plus the added hassle of having to pair it to the TiVo which ease of doing so is hit or miss. What TiVo needs to do is get the cable providers to update their firmware, otherwise it could be years until this is fixed. Comcast for example has been rolling the PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 firmware for awhile now and hasn't even made it to all the markets yet, so I can't imagine them sending out yet another firmware update any time soon, especially since the last time there was a firmware update pushed out was in 2009 or 2010. I mean the only reason why Comcast even updated their firmware this time around was because of a chronic "not authorized" message on channels that were indeed authorized, which had been going on for a few years, and is only because it was also affecting their set top boxes that use a CableCARD.


----------



## brianm729

generaltso said:


> Do you know if there's anyone I can call at Comcast that might have an idea what I'm talking about when I tell them I'd like to get my new Cable Card onto the latest FW that they have available?


Let me know if you find anyone.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Rose4uKY said:


> So if I just got my Premiere 3 weeks ago and they brought me out a new cable card I am guessing it's the latest they have. So when I get the Roamio do I just put the card in there and it recognizes it or do I still have to call my cable company which is TWC now to send a signal to it or pair it whatever they do or will it just go in an be recognized?


it's possible it could work plug and play, but most likely you will need to call your cable provider to give them the HOST ID, CC Serial #, etc. from the Pairing info screen.


----------



## andyf

generaltso said:


> Do you know if there's anyone I can call at Comcast that might have an idea what I'm talking about when I tell them I'd like to get my new Cable Card onto the latest FW that they have available?


For Comcast you can Email Corporate Customer Service at [email protected]

They are generally very responsive and have a lot of power and influence.


----------



## Kolenka

DCIFRTHS said:


> Who is you cable provider? I'm assuming Verizon, but just checking...


Could also be Comcast. There are regions (such as mine near Seattle) where they are using Motorola cards at this point. It probably is because our region is using Motorola STBs.


----------



## cpgny9

IceStorm said:


> Cablevision (Optimum) has the same issue. The Firmware on my card is 1.5.2 1601. Sixth tuner (number 5) cannot tune encrypted channels. I knocked my Roamio Pro down to five tuners.
> 
> I had Cablevision here to check out the signal as they had to install an attenuator a couple months ago when my cablemodem wouldn't stop rebooting every day. The technician rearranged where the attenuators were to fix things for both the cablemodem and the TiVo, but the TiVo still had the V58 issue on the fifth tuner. While we were troubleshooting I came across this thread and tried the tuner limiting fix. It worked. My fifth tuner is now stuck on a channel (as seen in CableCARD diagnostics) and is not changing when I rotate through channels on the other five.
> 
> In discussion with the technician, he said he spent three hours with someone who had a PC with six tuners and had the same experience - rebooting the PC would work, but then it would stop working on a channel change. Seems it is the card, not the devices. He's going to pass the info up the line, but if you have Cablevision I wouldn't hold my breath. Seems like we're stuck with five tuners for a while.


Hmm...I have Cablevision as well. When I first installed my card (transferred it from another tivo I had), I was not getting all the tuners. Constant "V" message. I pulled out the card and reinserted it (while the tivo was on), reran the setup guide, and rebooted the tivo. When it came back on...I got all the tuners working. Confirmed this by recording 6 different programs, including some on the premiums HBOs, Starz, etc., at the same time. I know they have different brands of cable cards, but mine has a white and purple sticker on it (not sure brand... at the office so I cant look).
If the different cards arent area specific (Im in Morris County), you may want to try and exchange yours for another brand.
My signal strength is very high, and I had to add an attenuator as well. When I was playing with the different strengths of attenuator, I did notice if I attached one that was too strong, I did loose some of the tuners.


----------



## brianric

brianm729 said:


> Are you still receiving the V58 error message? Once I limited my TiVo to four tuners I haven't gotten the V58 message, but I still have channel not authorized error messages. I am on my second cable card and I am still having this issue. How did you resolve it?


Not now. I escalated to next level of support, took an hour on the phone to resolve it.


----------



## AdamNJ

So I think I have this issue too on Cablevision's Raritan Valley system.

I picked up what seems to be a new Cisco PKM803 card with a date of 08/20/2012 on the sticker. The firmware it is running is pkey1.5.2_f.p.1401 which has a build date of april 20 2009.

After some initial issues getting the CC activated correctly, I was getting all 6 tuners to tune in different HBO channels okay. Now this morning I went to check again, and the 6th tuner (confirmed through diagnostics) is erroring out and cannot decode the encrypted channels but works fine on the clear qam (non encrypted) HD channels (cbs, abc...etc).

Yesterday when I was on the phone with Cablevision the guy said he couldn't push a firmware update and that he didn't know what their current version was.


----------



## generaltso

andyf said:


> For Comcast you can Email Corporate Customer Service at [email protected]
> 
> They are generally very responsive and have a lot of power and influence.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Smirks

AdamNJ said:


> So I think I have this issue too on Cablevision's Raritan Valley system.
> 
> I picked up what seems to be a new Cisco PKM803 card with a date of 08/20/2012 on the sticker. The firmware it is running is pkey1.5.2_f.p.1401 which has a build date of april 20 2009.
> 
> After some initial issues getting the CC activated correctly, I was getting all 6 tuners to tune in different HBO channels okay. Now this morning I went to check again, and the 6th tuner (confirmed through diagnostics) is erroring out and cannot decode the encrypted channels but works fine on the clear qam (non encrypted) HD channels (cbs, abc...etc).
> 
> Yesterday when I was on the phone with Cablevision the guy said he couldn't push a firmware update and that he didn't know what their current version was.


According to this:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566/

PKEY1.5.2.2801 is the required version for Cisco/SA cards to work with 6 tuners.

So, it looks like you need a firmware update. 

Makes me sad because I'll be hooking up my Plus on the same CV/Raritan Valley system next week. I guess I could check the firmware on my existing TivoHD's CCs to see if either of them match the required revisions, but if they don't I'll be even more sad.


----------



## JWhites

Rose4uKY said:


> So if I just got my Premiere 3 weeks ago and they brought me out a new cable card I am guessing it's the latest they have. So when I get the Roamio do I just put the card in there and it recognizes it or do I still have to call my cable company which is TWC now to send a signal to it or pair it whatever they do or will it just go in an be recognized?


No and yes. CableCARDs sitting in the back of trucks or in the office or warehouse can sometimes have different firmware versions depending on how long they've been sitting around. When (for example) Comcast first receives CableCARDs from the manufacturer they update the cards to the firmware version and configuration that they have tested as compatible with their system. If it's been sitting around for a few years and newer firmware has been released during that time, that card's firmware would then be outdated. When either a tech comes in and installs the CableCARD or you pick it up at the office and install it yourself, the card, which is preconfigured by the provider, will scan the predestinated out of band image download frequency for a newer firmware version, and if one is discovered, proceeds an attempt to download and then flash (install) it.

When you get the Roamio, take the card out from the Premiere, make sure there is not any loose dust on or near the card or the connecting end of the card, and simply insert it into the Roamio. Power the device on and allow it to boot. You will then receive a CableCARD pairing screen. You will need to contact your cable provider, supply them with the Host ID, CableCARD ID, so they can send a pairing hit to the card. If there is a firmware update available for the card, you will receive a notification saying so. Depending on when the notice appears, it could be before or after the pairing screen. If before, you will need to wait until it's completed before proceeding with the pairing.


----------



## astrohip

andyf said:


> My sixth stream dropped out again. After working for a day I tried switching to a new channel and the same problem occurred. I have switched to 5 tuners and rebooted. The fix I experienced was not permanent.


Why are you having this issue? I was under the impression Comcast Houston had cablecards that can handle six streams.

Anyone else in Houston have a Roamio?


----------



## JWhites

AdamNJ said:


> So I think I have this issue too on Cablevision's Raritan Valley system.
> 
> I picked up what seems to be a new Cisco PKM803 card with a date of 08/20/2012 on the sticker. The firmware it is running is pkey1.5.2_f.p.1401 which has a build date of april 20 2009.
> 
> After some initial issues getting the CC activated correctly, I was getting all 6 tuners to tune in different HBO channels okay. Now this morning I went to check again, and the 6th tuner (confirmed through diagnostics) is erroring out and cannot decode the encrypted channels but works fine on the clear qam (non encrypted) HD channels (cbs, abc...etc).
> 
> Yesterday when I was on the phone with Cablevision the guy said he couldn't push a firmware update and that he didn't know what their current version was.


Hmm that's strange because the PKM803 card is supposed to only be used with Cisco leased hosts, and according Cisco Engineering when I spoke to them about a year ago, they said there intentionally isn't a way to pair it with customer owned equipment as the CableCARD ID is fused with the MAC address of the set top box to prevent the card from being mixed up with the PKM801 by installers. Here's what I mean from the PDF: "PKM803 may be provided by Cable Operator for use (by convention) in one- or two-way, multi- or single-stream leased Hosts" where the PKM801 which is rented to customers separately "PKM801 may be provided by Cable Operator for use (by convention) in one-way, multi- or single-stream retail Hosts" Maybe it's different with Cablevision.


----------



## JWhites

generaltso said:


> Yes, the new card is a PKM801 and the 1401 FW is from 2009. But Comcast already pushed out the 3001 firmware last year in my area. That's when my older PKM800 cards got it. If they've already pushed it out, shouldn't this PKM801 card automatically get updated as soon as it connects to the head end? Do you know if there's anyone I can call at Comcast that might have an idea what I'm talking about when I tell them I'd like to get my new Cable Card onto the latest FW that they have available?
> 
> I really wish I had just kept the old CC.


Someone you could talk to would be ComcastTeds through the Comcast Forums http://forums.comcast.com/t5/notes/privatenotespage/tab/compose/note-to-user-id/4833257 or you could contact Comcast Direct at dslreports.com https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/comcastdirect


----------



## JWhites

Smirks said:


> According to this:
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566/
> 
> PKEY1.5.2.2801 is the required version for Cisco/SA cards to work with 6 tuners.
> 
> So, it looks like you need a firmware update.
> 
> Makes me sad because I'll be hooking up my Plus on the same CV/Raritan Valley system next week. I guess I could check the firmware on my existing TivoHD's CCs to see if either of them match the required revisions, but if they don't I'll be even more sad.


I'm not convinced that that Cisco firmware mentioned on TiVo's website is correct since customers with newer firmware is still having the problem.


----------



## generaltso

JWhites said:


> I'm not convinced that that Cisco firmware mentioned on TiVo's website is correct since customers with newer firmware is still having the problem.


Yeah, my other card is still running 3001, but that still has the problem.


----------



## AdamNJ

JWhites said:


> Hmm that's strange because the PKM803 card is supposed to only be used with Cisco leased hosts, and according Cisco Engineering when I spoke to them about a year ago, they said there intentionally isn't a way to pair it with customer owned equipment as the CableCARD ID is fused with the MAC address of the set top box to prevent the card from being mixed up with the PKM801 by installers. Here's what I mean from the PDF: "PKM803 may be provided by Cable Operator for use (by convention) in one- or two-way, multi- or single-stream leased Hosts" where the PKM801 which is rented to customers separately "PKM801 may be provided by Cable Operator for use (by convention) in one-way, multi- or single-stream retail Hosts" Maybe it's different with Cablevision.


I too saw the note in their PDF; however, I took "by convention" to mean that the PKM803 is two way capable (if in a two way device like like cable co equip), but would work fine in a one-way consumer Tivo. And unless the new Samsung boxes that CV has uses a CC, their old SA boxes didn't use a CC and used some other actual credit card thin "smart card" plugged into the front. So what I am getting at is idk why they would have CableCards to be used only for their leased equipment if they don't have any that use it.


----------



## JWhites

All Multi Stream cards are two way, whether it's the old PKM600 and slightly newer PKM800 or the new PKM801, PKM803, and PKM908. It's the host that makes the determination which mode it supports as you have said.


----------



## andyf

astrohip said:


> Why are you having this issue? I was under the impression Comcast Houston had cablecards that can handle six streams.
> 
> Anyone else in Houston have a Roamio?


Yes, my CC firmware is good and they can handle six streams. I don't know why this happens but when it does I can get all six back by entering the code for 5 tuners, reboot then enter the code for six tuners. I'm waiting to see if it happens again.


----------



## AdamNJ

JWhites said:


> All Multi Stream cards are two way, whether it's the old PKM600 and slightly newer PKM800 or the new PKM801, PKM803, and PKM908. It's the host that makes the determination which mode it supports as you have said.


Are you sure that they are all two way? Because in the PDF you linked, the 801 doesn't mention two way. Or to modify the question, what is technologically different about the pkm800/801 vs pkm802/803? If there was nothing different, why have two models? Two way is the only apparent difference alluded to in that PDF.


----------



## AdamNJ

I highly recommend anyone on Cablevision with this issue call into Cablevision; ask for the cablecard dept and explain the issue and that the firmware on your card is old and does not support 6 tuners as the fcc mandates that is needs to. Tivo says that on the SA/Cisco cards you need firmware level PKEY1.5.2.2801 or higher. http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566/ (expand 'troubleshooting' to see details)

Last night I spoke to a guy and he opened a ticket with the engineering dept detailing that. I stepped away from my desk without my phone, and when I returned I had a voicemail from "Margret in the Optimum repair dept". And she said the card is correctly binded to my host and "there is nothing wrong, if you need a firmware update you need to get it from Tivo". And she closed the ticket. It's obvious this person doesn't understand that it is the CableCard which has the software issue, not Tivo.

So I just called back to try reopening the ticket and had to create another one. The guy I spoke with argued with me that "if a firmware update is needed for the card, it will update", and "we can schedule a tech to come out or you can swap the card". He said he doesn't see anyone else with this issue. There is nothing physically wrong with my card, it is working correctly for 5 tuners. The issue is the firmware on the card needing to be updated to fix the 6th stream issue. I got him to put in another engineering ticket. I will need to keep my phone on me at all times I guess until I am called back.

And yes I've seen the post by Wilt in the yahoo group, but there are no details and "soon" is subjective. If they have little/no complaints about the issue they probably won't be in a rush to make "soon" become "now". Please call and lodge a complaint.


----------



## innocentfreak

It might also be worth putting in a complaint to the FCC. If anything it might still show there are still support issues with CableCARDs.

http://www.fcc.gov/complaints


----------



## DCIFRTHS

AdamNJ said:


> ...And yes I've seen the post by Wilt in the yahoo group, but there are no details and "soon" is subjective. If they have little/no complaints about the issue they probably won't be in a rush to make "soon" become "now". Please call and lodge a complaint.


Would you please post a link to that post? Thanks. BTW, I remember Wilt helping me out a long time ago. He's partly the reason I stayed with Cablevision as long as I did.


----------



## AdamNJ

DCIFRTHS said:


> Would you please post a link to that post? Thanks. BTW, I remember Wilt helping me out a long time ago. He's partly the reason I stayed with Cablevision as long as I did.


You will see Wilt's posts on the matter here: http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/cablevision_digital/conversations/topics/76754


----------



## JWhites

AdamNJ said:


> Are you sure that they are all two way? Because in the PDF you linked, the 801 doesn't mention two way. Or to modify the question, what is technologically different about the pkm800/801 vs pkm802/803? If there was nothing different, why have two models? Two way is the only apparent difference alluded to in that PDF.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CableCARD
"A common misconception is that there is a CableCARD 2.0 physical card that will provide two way services which is not compatible with a UDCP (one-way) certified devices. This is not the case. OpenCable Host Devices (two-way) are able to use either S-CARDs or M-Cards. And older UDCP certified devices can also use either card (but unless they are M-UDCP won't be able to take advantage of multiple streams).

Interactive features such as Video on Demand rely on the CableCARD Host device being an OpenCable Host Device and have nothing to do with the physical card. This makes the common use of the phrase "CableCARD 2.0" as a requirement for video on demand misleading, since two way services have been provided with the actual cards from the very beginning."


----------



## JWhites

AdamNJ said:


> Are you sure that they are all two way? Because in the PDF you linked, the 801 doesn't mention two way. Or to modify the question, what is technologically different about the pkm800/801 vs pkm802/803? If there was nothing different, why have two models? Two way is the only apparent difference alluded to in that PDF.


The 800/802 are Scientific Atlanta branded cards where as the 801 and 803 and 908 are Cisco (which now owns Scientific Atlanta) branded cards. The 802 and 803 go into leased equipment (set top boxes) by convention, where as the 800 and 801 go into customer owned equipment (TiVos), and the 908 goes into either. I contacted a Cisco engineer about your question and am awaiting an answer back.


----------



## brianm729

I had a Comcast tech come out today and he was able to call the the "head end" and they were able to push an firmware update out from 1401(?) to 2401. I can only get 5 channels now. Is it possible that Comcast in my area can't support 6 streams even though with the firmware update my card can? I am getting a V58 error message. Also the tech said my signal strength was low, even though in my diagnostics screen I can see signal strength in the upper 90's, even seen 100 with 39 SNR. I think the strong signal strength could be the issue but the tech said it was weak.


----------



## generaltso

brianm729 said:


> I had a Comcast tech come out today and he was able to call the the "head end" and they were able to push an firmware update out from 1401(?) to 2401. I can only get 5 channels now. Is it possible that Comcast in my area can't support 6 streams even though with the firmware update my card can? I am getting a V58 error message. Also the tech said my signal strength was low, even though in my diagnostics screen I can see signal strength in the upper 90's, even seen 100 with 39 SNR. I think the strong signal strength could be the issue but the tech said it was weak.


According to TiVo, you need firmware version 2801 to support 6 tuners, so 2401 probably isn't going to be good enough. That being said, I can't get 6 tuners to work even with 3001.


----------



## brianm729

generaltso said:


> According to TiVo, you need firmware version 2801 to support 6 tuners, so 2401 probably isn't going to be good enough. That being said, I can't get 6 tuners to work even with 3001.


Thanks, I'm an idiot. I knew I needed an update I just assumed it would have been enough to get all 6 working. I didn't even think their update wouldn't have been enough.


----------



## Jed1

For those that are interested I am going to post the standards for CableCards. This is directly from Cable Labs and the SCTE.

CableCard Primer an overview:
http://www.cablelabs.com/opencable/primer/cablecard_primer.html

Open Cable CableCard Specifications:
http://www.cablelabs.com/opencable/specifications/

Open Cable CableCard Host Specifications:
http://www.cablelabs.com/opencable/specifications/host.html

Open Cable Host Device 2.1 Core Functional Requirements:
http://www.cablelabs.com/specifications/OC-SP-HOST2.1-CFR-I16-120531.pdf

CableCard Interface 2.0 Specifications:
The CableCard Error Codes are listed starting on page 241
http://www.cablelabs.com/specifications/OC-SP-CCIF2.0-I25-120531.pdf

CableCard Copy Protection 2.0 Specifications:
http://www.cablelabs.com/specifications/OC-SP-CCCP2.0-I12-120531.pdf

ANSI/SCTE 55-1 standard for Motorola systems ALOHA:
https://www.scte.org/documents/pdf/Standards/ANSI_SCTE-55-1-2009.pdf

ANSI/SCTE 55-2 standard for Cisco/SA systems DAVIC:
http://www.scte.org/documents/pdf/Standards/ANSI_SCTE 55-2 2008.pdf

ANSI/SCTE-106 standard for DSG (DOCSIS Set top Gateway):
http://www.scte.org/documents/pdf/standards/ANSI_SCTE 106 2010.pdf

SCTE Standards and Recommended Practices:
http://www.scte.org/standards/Standards_Available.aspx
http://www.scte.org/standards/Standards_Download_Page_2.aspx
http://www.scte.org/standards/Standards_Download_Page_3.aspx
http://www.scte.org/default.aspx

ATSC Standards:
http://www.atsc.org/cms/index.php/standards/standards?layout=default
http://www.atsc.org/cms/


----------



## TiVoMargret

If you have a Cisco CableCARD, running this firmware version:
OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2.2801 -OR- PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001

and, you have seen a problem with one or more tuners, I have a series of steps you could try to help us better understand the issue.

(To check your Cisco/Scientific Atlanta CableCARD's firmware version go to TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD options (for installers) > CableCARD Menu > SA CableCARD Diag Screen)

1. Make a note of the channel number that displays the "V58" error message.

2. Using the INFO button, bring up the info banner, and use the icon for the multiple tuners to visit each tuner and set ALL SIX of the tuners to a DIFFERENT channel than you've noted in step 1, and different from each other. (You need all six tuners to be on different channels, and none of those tuners should be on the channel you've noted in step 1.)

3. Now, type in the channel number you noted in step 1. This will tune the foreground tuner to this channel.

4. Reboot the box.

5. Go to Live TV. ALL six tuners will now be tuned to the channel from step 1.

6. Using the INFO button again, visit each of the six tuners. Wait on each of these tuners until audio and video appears


Possible results:

- If you see V58 on *every* tuner, your CableCARD is not correctly paired/authorized, or you do not have access to this channel in your cable package. (Call your Cable Company to resolve.)

- If you see V58 on only 1 tuner, and your firmware is 2801, you should set your box to use 5 tuners, and reboot. (We now think this firmware might only support 5 tuners, but we are still investigating.)

- If you see V58 on only 1 tuner, and your firmware is 3001, please email me ([email protected]) ASAP with:
* your TiVo Service Number
* your CableCARD firmware number
* your Cable Company and Zip Code
* which channel failed in step 1
* whether your CableCARD is PKM800 or PKM803 (It should be on one of the CableCARD screens, but I'm afraid I don't know which one.)

- If you see video on all tuners, but are missing audio on one or more tuners, email me with the info above as well (and describe how many tuners didn't have audio).

Thanks!
--Margret


----------



## TiVoMargret

TiVoMargret said:


> - If you see V58 on only 1 tuner, and your firmware is 2801, you should set your box to use 5 tuners, and reboot. (We now think this firmware might only support 5 tuners, but we are still investigating.)


I would also like to hear from you if you encounter this result as well. Thanks!


----------



## JWhites

Jed1, the cablecards themselves may indeed support 6 tuners but it's possible the headends don't either software, firmware, or hardware wise which might be a longer term problem.


----------



## JWhites

TiVoMargret said:


> I would also like to hear from you if you encounter this result as well. Thanks!


responded to your email the other day, not sure if you got it.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

AdamNJ said:


> You will see Wilt's posts on the matter here: http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/cablevision_digital/conversations/topics/76754


Thanks!


----------



## generaltso

I just spoke with somebody in the Comcast Executive Care group. According to their system, my old PKM800 Cable Card with the 3001 firmware is listed as a PKM600 and my new PKM801 Cable Card with the 1401 firmware is listed as a PKM800. Could this model mismatch be responsible for the new card not receiving the 3001 firmware update?


----------



## AdamNJ

generaltso said:


> I just spoke with somebody in the Comcast Executive Care group. According to their system, my old PKM800 Cable Card with the 3001 firmware is listed as a PKM600 and my new PKM801 Cable Card with the 1401 firmware is listed as a PKM800. Could this model mismatch be responsible for the new card not receiving the 3001 firmware update?


I have no clue, but since the pkm600 is a single stream card, it seems wierd that they have it classified like that. And the 801 is the newer model of the 800. It seems to me that they all run the same exact firmware releases. So the only way it could matter is if comcast is using the model number to say whether or not the firmware should upgrade.


----------



## generaltso

AdamNJ said:


> So the only way it could matter is if comcast is using the model number to say whether or not the firmware should upgrade.


I have a feeling it's something like that that's going on.


----------



## bob61

jgerry said:


> I'll add to the data pool since mine is different:
> 
> Motorola
> FW* 06.25
> FW 05.23
> 
> I'm not sure what this means to me yet, my Roamio arrives today so I'll know soon I guess.


I'm waiting on my Roamio (and 3 Mini's) to come in next week. Going to replace 3 Tivo Premiere's and my Comcast box so I can get away from all the extra fee's Comcast charges for additional boxes.

My concern is swapping out the cablecard as part of the upgrade which is why I came here to see if anyone had any issues with upgrades, especially going from 2 tuner in Premiere to now 6 tuner in Roamie Plus. I checked my current cablecards and I have Motorola with same FW versions so hoping that we both have a seamless upgrade (but doubt it since I have to deal with Comcast).


----------



## Am_I_Evil

i'm on cablevision in Hauppauge, NY...i get all tuners, had to work to get those but finally seemed to get them ok, but occasionally i lose audio on a tuner or 2...

just now watching a movie on the 6th tuner (Roamio plus) and everything is fine...all of a sudden i get some glitches and now its still there but no audio, can tune any channel but only audio on SD channels... restarting now since a recording just finished on another tuner...i'm sure that'll fix it as this has happened before but kind of annoying to have to reboot every once in a while because of that...


----------



## Unbeliever

I just went through the rigamarole with Charter Altadena, CA.

I moved my SA PKM800 card with version 1601 to the Roamio Pro and of course, only 4 tuners.

The latest firmware versions they have in their trucks is 2401. I told them I was willing to leave this open if they put in a request for either a later firmware card or a remote update of my card.

For now I guess I'll limit the Pro to 4 tuners. And post this so TiVoMargaret can add another MSO to the list of MSOs TiVo has to pester

Edit: Oh, and something a CSR told me, so take it with a CSR sized grain of salt, is that Charter Altadena is trying to get rid of all the analog channels as soon as they can. When that happens, they want to recall all tuning adapters and turn off SDV. That's happening "soon" (with CSR sized error-bars on "soon")

--Carlos V.


----------



## critta

I'm on Comcast with SA PKM800 PKEY1.5.2_F.p.2401

I'm experiencing tuner 6 crashing every 24 hrs or so. I can reboot and all will be working again but at some point tuner 6 will go V58- channel not authorized. I just found this forum and reduced my tuners to 5. Thanks for the temporary fix, Margret. Hopefully this will work until the update is available. otherwise i will reduce to 4 and try again....


----------



## AdamNJ

Am_I_Evil said:


> i'm on cablevision in Hauppauge, NY...i get all tuners, had to work to get those but finally seemed to get them ok, but occasionally i lose audio on a tuner or 2...


Can you please post your CableCard info (see post 32 in this thread) if you don't know where to look.

Also are you sure you are checking the 5th and 6th tuners? You can't just go off of the positional ordering of the info >> multiple tuner tab. You can see which tuner are using by memorizing the channel number you are on and looking in the same diagnostic screens. Also make sure that the channels you are viewing with those tuners are encrypted, not clear qam channels. If you need help with determining the tuners using the diag screens, I can do a better write-up when I am in front of my tivo.


----------



## AdamNJ

It just appeared to me that I may have never posted my cablecard info to this thread, I just talked about the issue, so here it is:

*H/W Model: *0803, Ver: 0010
*Bldr Ver:* 124
*OS Ver: *PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401
*Build Time:* Apr 20 2009, 15:22:30

I set my Tivo Roamio Pro to 5 tuners and so far everything seems to be working okay without any issues on the 5 tuners that are enabled. Of course I would like to get the 6th working soon though.


----------



## AdamNJ

AdamNJ said:


> determining the tuners using the diag screens, I can do a better write-up when I am in front of my tivo.


*how to determine which tuner based on diag screens:*
settings >> cablecard >> cablecard >> cablecard options >> cablecard >> ca screen (conditional access):
- press select twice and the you will be on a screen that says active program
- the index will be the tuner (note it starts from 0 so index 0 = tuner 1, index 1 = tuner 2...etc)
- just above the 'elementary streams' section, you will see something like: [tuner index] - [channel #] - [clear/ent]...
- tuner index is the tuner being used, see my note above
- channel # is obviously the channel it is tuned to
- if it says ent, then that means you are on an encrypted channel (and therefore the cablecard is being used to decrypt)
- if it says clear, then there is NO encryption and the CC isn't being used.

So when you are testing that all 6 tuners are working, be sure that u are on encyrpted channels.

Also there is a dvr diagnostics screen which is a little 'friendlier' which shows the tuner/channel relationship, but i don't think it tells u anything about whether a channel is encrypted or not.


----------



## dkraft

Comcast Cable Naples Florida. Cisco PKEY1.5.2 F.P.2401. Recorded and played back 6 encoded channels. HBO, HBO2, HBOL, HBOZ, SHO, STARZ.

Just purchased 5 hours ago. TiVo downloaded software update. Called Comcast had my CC transferred from my Premier without an issue. Called the direct CC line.


----------



## dkraft

dkraft said:


> Comcast Cable Naples Florida. Cisco PKEY1.5.2 F.P.2401. Recorded and played back 6 encoded channels. HBO, HBO2, HBOL, HBOZ, SHO, STARZ.
> 
> Just purchased 5 hours ago. TiVo downloaded software update. Called Comcast had my CC transferred from my Premier without an issue. Called the direct CC line.


Didn't last long. Error V58 on one channel. Not sure if this is the 4 tuner only issue or the same problem with channels not tuning in on my Premier. I was really hoping upgrading to the Roamio was going to stop the tuning issue. I have now switched to only 4 channels. I'll monitor and see if the 4 channels stops the V58.


----------



## jdaniels1982

Running into the same issues here on Long Island....I'm a longtime Tivo user and Cablevision customer....have always had a great tivo experience over the years with the Series 1, Series 2, and 2 tuner Premier xl. The minute I switched over to the 4 tuner Premier Elite model last year I began getting the V58 errors and dropped signal black screen. The issue was inconsistent and would ruin random scheduled recordings. I returned my 4 tuner last year for an older 2 tuner xl after many tivo box exchanges and cable card swap outs. I was so excited when the Romeo was announced and had hoped the new 6 tuner unit had resolved the old issues....Within an our after plugging in my Roamio, I started loosing channels that minutes before had been working fine. The channels that drop are always unpredictable which makes it worse. I'm returning the Roamio unit and going back to my 2 Tuner XL until it dies. So disappointed I love the speed and agility of the new Roamio...but at the end of the day I'm using it to watch tv....if the tivo can't reliably keep all the channels in tune...what's the point... I'm highly doubtful Cablevision carries multiple brands of cable cards to try.
Also just want to say how annoying it is that Tivo continually says to me that this is the first they have heard of the issue...when clearly this forum shows that not to be the case.
Anyone have genuine success resolving the issue?
Joe


----------



## anthonymoody

jdaniels1982 said:


> Running into the same issues here on Long Island....I'm a longtime Tivo user and Cablevision customer....have always had a great tivo experience over the years with the Series 1, Series 2, and 2 tuner Premier xl. The minute I switched over to the 4 tuner Premier Elite model last year I began getting the V58 errors and dropped signal black screen. The issue was inconsistent and would ruin random scheduled recordings. I returned my 4 tuner last year for an older 2 tuner xl after many tivo box exchanges and cable card swap outs. I was so excited when the Romeo was announced and had hoped the new 6 tuner unit had resolved the old issues....Within an our after plugging in my Roamio, I started loosing channels that minutes before had been working fine. The channels that drop are always unpredictable which makes it worse. I'm returning the Roamio unit and going back to my 2 Tuner XL until it dies. So disappointed I love the speed and agility of the new Roamio...but at the end of the day I'm using it to watch tv....if the tivo can't reliably keep all the channels in tune...what's the point... I'm highly doubtful Cablevision carries multiple brands of cable cards to try.
> Also just want to say how annoying it is that Tivo continually says to me that this is the first they have heard of the issue...when clearly this forum shows that not to be the case.
> Anyone have genuine success resolving the issue?
> Joe


Hmm. I'm CV in Westchester with a Plus currently en route. Question: before you send it back, could you try diagnosing by tuner, or just lowering the tuner count to say 4 to see if that would work?


----------



## AdamNJ

jdaniels1982 said:


> Running into the same issues here on Long Island....I'm a longtime Tivo user and Cablevision customer....have always had a great tivo experience over the years with the Series 1, Series 2, and 2 tuner Premier xl. The minute I switched over to the 4 tuner Premier Elite model last year I began getting the V58 errors and dropped signal black screen. The issue was inconsistent and would ruin random scheduled recordings. I returned my 4 tuner last year for an older 2 tuner xl after many tivo box exchanges and cable card swap outs. I was so excited when the Romeo was announced and had hoped the new 6 tuner unit had resolved the old issues....Within an our after plugging in my Roamio, I started loosing channels that minutes before had been working fine. The channels that drop are always unpredictable which makes it worse. I'm returning the Roamio unit and going back to my 2 Tuner XL until it dies. So disappointed I love the speed and agility of the new Roamio...but at the end of the day I'm using it to watch tv....if the tivo can't reliably keep all the channels in tune...what's the point... I'm highly doubtful Cablevision carries multiple brands of cable cards to try.
> Also just want to say how annoying it is that Tivo continually says to me that this is the first they have heard of the issue...when clearly this forum shows that not to be the case.
> Anyone have genuine success resolving the issue?
> Joe


Joe,

The issue is with the Cablevision CableCard, not the TiVo. If you follow the diagnostic steps in this thread you can determine which tuners are working correctly. Then you can limit Tivo to the working tuners until it gets resolved. We would appreciate knowing your firmware level so we have another verified 'case'.

Additionally, are you using a TA? You might not need it on CV at all. But when you hooked up the Roamio, did you also reboot the TA?


----------



## morac

AdamNJ said:


> Joe,
> 
> The issue is with the Cablevision CableCard, not the TiVo. If you follow the diagnostic steps in this thread you can determine which tuners are working correctly. Then you can limit Tivo to the working tuners until it gets resolved. We would appreciate knowing your firmware level so we have another verified 'case'.
> 
> Additionally, are you using a TA? You might not need it on CV at all. But when you hooked up the Roamio, did you also reboot the TA?


Re-read his post. He had problems with both a XL4 and Roamio (even set to 4 tuners). Does sound like a cable problem though.


----------



## Jed1

JWhites said:


> Jed1, the cablecards themselves may indeed support 6 tuners but it's possible the headends don't either software, firmware, or hardware wise which might be a longer term problem.


The M Cards are the same design but I suspect the older cards are not being updated by the cable company. I had an issue last year with TNT HD disappearing from my line up and TBS HD moving into TNT HD channel assignment. They said that two new cards will fix the problem so they changed them and TNT HD showed up in my line up but disappeared again after twenty minutes. I kept telling them the problem was with the channel ID numbers so they finally looked into it and that was the problem.
I actually own my cards so I figure I would let them replace them as I had a S card from 2004. I am getting worried if these two M cards I have now will work in future TiVos as I don't think they will replace them again. I would have to rent the new cards.
My cable system is rolling out a whole home DVR this fall. It is the 6 tuner Moxi setup by Arris, so my system should be good to go with 6 tuner support for cable cards.

I am actually having the V58 problem that TiVo Margret described above on one tuner of my bedroom TiVo Premiere 4. TNT HD will tune in and have a working picture and sound but the V 58 error banner keeps popping up. I can tune to any other channel and not have the problem. If I tune TNT HD on any other of the 3 tuners I do not have the issue.


----------



## jdaniels1982

Never needed the tuning adapter with Cablevision...it's difficult for me to blame the cable company or signal when I have 2 perfectly good Tivo XL's in the house that work fine... The cable card brand is MDS...I doubt Cablevision uses multiple brands I have had several MDS cable cards over the years. I will get back to u on firmware....

Ps...6 tuners ARE working at most times so this is not an issue of one or two tuners never working...the problem seems to be occasional and unpredictable...which is almost worse in my opinion.


----------



## nyjklein

jdaniels1982 said:


> Never needed the tuning adapter with Cablevision...it's difficult for me to blame the cable company or signal when I have 2 perfectly good Tivo XL's in the house that work fine... The cable card brand is MDS...I doubt Cablevision uses multiple brands I have had several MDS cable cards over the years. I will get back to u on firmware....
> 
> Ps...6 tuners ARE working at most times so this is not an issue of one or two tuners never working...the problem seems to be occasional and unpredictable...which is almost worse in my opinion.


First of all, Cablevision certainly does use different Cablecards on different systems (in different areas). They use NDS (not MDS) cards on some of their systems and Cisco/Scientific Atlanta cards on others. Cablevision and TiVo have already admitted that there is a problem with the current firmware on their SA cards that affects the sixth tuner and they plan to roll out updated firmware soon. But AFAIK, the NDS cards are supposed to work fine even with six tuners. So have you contacted Cablevision support about your problem on the XL4?

Jeff


----------



## AdamNJ

jdaniels1982 said:


> Ps...6 tuners ARE working at most times so this is not an issue of one or two tuners never working...the problem seems to be occasional and unpredictable...which is almost worse in my opinion.


I use a cisco/sa card and my issue is solely with the 6th. As for it 'working', the tuner works just fine for unencrypted channels (includes local and some cable channels on my CV), but i was getting the v58 error on encrypted.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

nyjklein said:


> First of all, Cablevision certainly does use different Cablecards on different systems (in different areas). They use NDS (not MDS) cards on some of their systems and Cisco/Scientific Atlanta cards on others. Cablevision and TiVo have already admitted that there is a problem with the current firmware on their SA cards that affects the sixth tuner and they plan to roll out updated firmware soon. But AFAIK, the NDS cards are supposed to work fine even with six tuners. So have you contacted Cablevision support about your problem on the XL4?
> 
> Jeff


NDS cards definitely aren't ok as that's also what i have on cablevision


----------



## ASW

Cablevision is aware of the firmware issue with their Cisco/SA cablecards. The Roamio compatibility issue seems to have caught them by surprise, but they were on top of it almost immediately. Cablevision says they are testing the updated firmware necessary for proper functioning of the Tivo Roamio 6-tuner boxes and, if all goes well, they will push out the update as early as this week (per an email to me from Wilt Hildenbrand at Cablevision). 

BTW, I have a basic Roamio and a Roamio Pro, both of which seem to be operating OK on the outdated Cisco/SA 1601 firmware (even when I tune to encrypted channels on all 6 tuners on the Pro). If the problem is imtermittent, maybe it just has not shown up yet.


----------



## speedy2

Just as a side note I reduced my # of tuners last night to 4 from 6 and still experienced the same problem with the last tuner I use (other tuners on different channels) get the random not authorized problem on channels that are encrypted. Very frustrating.


----------



## generaltso

speedy2 said:


> Just as a side note I reduced my # of tuners last night to 4 from 6 and still experienced the same problem with the last tuner I use (other tuners on different channels) get the random not authorized problem on channels that are encrypted. Very frustrating.


Did you reboot after dropping the number of tuners?


----------



## speedy2

generaltso said:


> Did you reboot after dropping the number of tuners?


Yes. Sorry for leaving that out. I'm going to do more testing today though and will report back on my results.


----------



## anthonymoody

On Cablevision, if I don't get any of the premiums (eg HBO, cinemax) should all 6 tuners work fine regardless? Iow is the issue only with these channels, or others as well?


----------



## AdamNJ

anthonymoody said:


> On Cablevision, if I don't get any of the premiums (eg HBO, cinemax) should all 6 tuners work fine regardless? Iow is the issue only with these channels, or others as well?


You would likely get the problem. It can/will happen on any encrypted channel which includes some of the "optimum value" channels. I know 746 (A&E) is encrypted, but things like 748 (History) isn't. I may have it backwards, but still it's not just HBO that I had v58 with my 6th tuner.


----------



## speedy2

speedy2 said:


> Yes. Sorry for leaving that out. I'm going to do more testing today though and will report back on my results.


I set my Roamio to 5 tuners and rebooted. Looks like all 5 are now working on encrypted channels. I'm going to test it for a while and see if it stays good or if any channels drop out again.


----------



## Unbeliever

AdamNJ said:


> So when you are testing that all 6 tuners are working, be sure that u are on encyrpted channels.


I'm getting a 'clear' on an encrypted channel but a "Decryption fail time" entry for the tuners that got the Not Authorized error (with the correct time in GMT when I tried to tune to that channel).

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever

I just did Margaret's Procedure on post 135 on a PKM800 PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1601 on Charter in Altadena, CA.

The Not Authorized channel reappeared on all 6 tuners, but 1 had no audio. Never came up, and I did wait. It was the first tuner that came up after reboot, DecryptRecordChannels 6(0 1 2 3 4 5) when using the no audio tuner. The CC CA screen said 'ent' on all tuners, with no decrypt fail entries. Tried tuning to other channels and got a V58 on 1 tuner.

Did the same after a reboot after setting to 5 tuners. No audio on one channel again. 5 (0 1 2 3 4). However, I was able to tune all those 5 with no V58. So I'll leave it in 5 tuner mode and see if that last tuner fails.

So the 2nd charter tech just left after another appointment post-holiday. These techs didn't have any updated cable cards either. I think any further dealings will have to be either through TiVo or with TiVo's help.

--Carlos V.


----------



## tim1724

PKM800 PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1601 on Charter (Alhambra, CA) (As far as I can tell, they have NEVER sent out an update. This firmware is from 2009, and I got this card in 2011.)

So far so good.

When I first got my card switched over to my Roamio, it would only tune two premium channels at a time. But I entered the code to only use 4 tuners, rebooted, and found that all 4 worked. So then I decided to try all 6 again. I entered the code to turn all six back on, rebooted again, and now I have all six tuned to different HBO and Showtime channels at the same time and all six recording. So the card certainly seems to support six at once.

When I was having trouble at first, I was seeing errors on the Decryption Fail Time part of the CA screen. But now I don't get any errors there, and when I page through the Active Program parts of the CA screen I see streams listed for all six (Program Index 0-5)

I'm hoping it keeps working with all six and that the problems I had at first were just because I needed to reboot after the cablecard got authorized. (I certainly had that sort of thing sometimes when I switched cards in my old Series 3 TiVo.)


----------



## anthonymoody

AdamNJ said:


> You would likely get the problem. It can/will happen on any encrypted channel which includes some of the "optimum value" channels. I know 746 (A&E) is encrypted, but things like 748 (History) isn't. I may have it backwards, but still it's not just HBO that I had v58 with my 6th tuner.


Okay thanks. I will try these channels one at a time with all 6 tuners to see thanks.


----------



## joelw

I'm with Cablevision on Long Island, and this problem has been a nightmare. I never experienced this on my Series 3, and had it from time-to-time with my Premier XL4. I ALWAYS have it on my Roamio, and it's driving me mad.  It's on all of the tuners, not just the extra two.

Three days ago a CV tech came and swapped out the cable card. He also installed a signal booster. Everything was fine -- for a couple of hours  It occurs ALL the time on all but the basic channels. Sometime they come back; sometimes they don't. I remove and re-seat the card. I re-boot the Tivo. This absolutely stinks. I have a 45-day return period on my Roamio from BestBuy, and if Cablevision can't straighten this out, I'm returning it. 

Here's one thing I don't understand - while I had this problem on the Premier, it was occasional and bearable. Why would the same card on the Roamio give me such problems? And, if I go back to the Premier, will that now be any better?


----------



## AdamNJ

joelw said:


> I'm with Cablevision on Long Island, and this problem has been a nightmare. I never experienced this on my Series 3, and had it from time-to-time with my Premier XL4. I ALWAYS have it on my Roamio, and it's driving me mad.  It's on all of the tuners, not just the extra two.
> 
> Here's one thing I don't understand - while I had this problem on the Premier, it was occasional and bearable. Why would the same card on the Roamio give me such problems? And, if I go back to the Premier, will that now be any better?


Joel,
I understand that you say you had the problem on the 4 tuner premiere, but can you give us more details on the roamio issues? Please give us the cablecard info and also double check which actual tuner gives the issue (can't use the info >> multi tuner tab). Instructions are posted earlier on how to check both.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

here's my cablevision card info (*see attachments; cablevision - NDS card...i have another one as well but same firmware i believe)

sometimes i lose a tuner or 2 (V58 error on any HD channel but SDs tune fine)...either that or maybe lost audio on a tuner...very annoying as its completely intermittent and no idea when it'll happen...


----------



## Unbeliever

Now it's a different problem. Twice in as many nights, I come home and find out that my premiums have been forgotten. Not a V58 error, but the V53 'can't tune' error.

Power cycling the Tuning Adapter (and *only* the TA) brings them back until the next day. Well except for once where they were forgotten again in 15 minutes.

In every case, the CA screens looked funky. Listing only a subset of tuners, like 0 3 5 or 1 and 4 in the Active Programs list.

--Carlos V.


----------



## AdamNJ

Am_I_Evil said:


> here's my cablevision card info (*see attachments; cablevision - NDS card...i have another one as well but same firmware i believe)


thanks for the pics. i find it funny that the rear sticker on this nds card looks basically exactly the same as an sa/cisco card including the serial number starting with pk. the sa/cisco cards are 'powerkey', and both that i have seen start with the same pk. i suspect they are similar and likely had similar firmware, and share the firmware issues.


----------



## tyheyn

dkraft said:


> Didn't last long. Error V58 on one channel. Not sure if this is the 4 tuner only issue or the same problem with channels not tuning in on my Premier. I was really hoping upgrading to the Roamio was going to stop the tuning issue. I have now switched to only 4 channels. I'll monitor and see if the 4 channels stops the V58.


I'm here in Naples, as well, same firmware. I believe two out of the six tuners have the V58 error here locally.


----------



## Smirks

Another Raritan Valley Cablevision customer here with non-working 6th (and maybe 5th) tuner on a Roamio Plus.

H/W Make: Scientific Atlanta
H/W Model: PKM800
OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1601

After I first setup the unit I was able to tune and record 6 encrypted channels, but after the recordings finished and a couple of hours I was getting a V58 on the 6th tuner.

I knocked it back to 4 tuners just to be safe using the codes Margaret posted. I would have kept it at 5, but I didn't want to risk the 5th tuner eventually losing it's ability to tune encrypted channels as well.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

my box is having a really hard time so far today...this is really getting annoying...


----------



## anthonymoody

CV in Westchester here. Just got the Roamio Plus set up and cc paired. Confirmed that one of the 6 tuners cannot tune channel 746 (A&E HD) though the other 5 can. Did the 5 tuner trick per TiVo Margaret's post. We'll see what happens from here. 

List the following:
H/W Model: 0800, Ver: 0012
Bldr Ver: 124
OS Ver: PKEY 1.5.2_F.p.1601
Build Time: Jun 19, 2009, 11:13:47


----------



## tyheyn

I was happy to see the VP at TiVo on the forum to acknowledge the issue, but it looks like a pretty big fumble on the company's part to allow such a major issue affect a released product.

Is TiVo re-working its tuning protocol in order to try to "lock" onto the signal? Are they still researching the issue? Would be nice to get an update and ETA for a fix from the company. In the meantime, I need to use a second TiVo to ensure all of the "critical" recordings are captured--come on, guys...


----------



## generaltso

tyheyn said:


> In the meantime, I need to use a second TiVo to ensure all of the "critical" recordings are captured


Why not reduce the number of tuners for now to ensure you don't miss recordings?


----------



## NJChris

Just got my Roamio Plus.. put in the 3tb drive... put the cablecard in (cisco cablevision 1601 I think firmware).... I'm in Morris county, NJ but I think I'm on the Oakland billing. 

Got it working... all 6... then checking out channels and hallmark and some others gave a V58 on one of the tuners... so I put it down to 5 and will wait for the updated firmware.


----------



## tim1724

tim1724 said:


> PKM800 PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1601 on Charter (Alhambra, CA) (As far as I can tell, they have NEVER sent out an update. This firmware is from 2009, and I got this card in 2011.)
> 
> [...]
> 
> I'm hoping it keeps working with all six and that the problems I had at first were just because I needed to reboot after the cablecard got authorized. (I certainly had that sort of thing sometimes when I switched cards in my old Series 3 TiVo.)


ok, so that didn't last. I now occasionally get the V58 on tuner 6 and once while testing got the problem of no audio on tuner 6.

Dropped down to 5 tuners for now, and at some point when I feel like dealing with Charter I'll see if they'll send out an upgrade. Coming from a Series 3, having 5 tuners is already a luxury so I can live with it for a while.


----------



## RSCHOON

Having the same problem as everyone else, pretty annoying. I guess I will drop down to 5 tuners and wait for CV to upgrade the FW of the CC.


----------



## Unbeliever

Unbeliever said:


> Now it's a different problem. Twice in as many nights, I come home and find out that my premiums have been forgotten. Not a V58 error, but the V53 'can't tune' error.
> 
> Power cycling the Tuning Adapter (and *only* the TA) brings them back until the next day. Well except for once where they were forgotten again in 15 minutes.


*sigh* After a couple nights of stable performance from both the TiVo and the TA, I decide to go turn in the extra cable card at the local store (transitioning from an S3). At the same time, I ask about their current packages, and it turns out I can pay $20 less and get more channels, and that wasn't a promo price. So I agree to the change.

I finish my errands and I come back home to find the Cisco STA1520 doing the "Not Authorized" 8 blink cycle. *sigh* No amount of power-cycling or rebooting on my end got it to un-blink. No amount of CSR "re-hit" or "reauth" cycles would help either, so I get to wait for a technician again for the 3rd time in less than 2 weeks on Monday. The CSR swore up and down that the Charter Store visit didn't de-authorize the TA, and the correct serial number was in the system.

*One oddity was during my unplug/replug cycles of the TA, the TiVo popped up a banner. "You plugged in a Tuning Adapter. I can do 6 tuners, but the adapter only supports 4" (even with the TiVo 88634'ed)*

Edit: Found a similar situation. It's doing exactly this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=441541

Looks like Charter screwed up, and all the upper level folks are gone for the weekend, and I can only get the frontline Philippines or Indian CSRs. Anybody know the magic words equivalent to the TWC "Customer Balancing screen" that works on Charter? (It's not like they're not trying. One of the nice things about living in SoCal is that I'm exposed to tons of languages, and they get real friendly when I toss in random Tagalog or Hindi pleasantries. One even called back an hour later to try a few new things he researched.)

--Carlos V.


----------



## NJChris

RSCHOON said:


> Having the same problem as everyone else, pretty annoying. I guess I will drop down to 5 tuners and wait for CV to upgrade the FW of the CC.


 I dropped down to 5 and it's working great. At least we know cablevision is testing a new firmware so we should have that fixed relatively soon.


----------



## generaltso

What protocol do cable companies use to push out new fw to cable cards? Is there any chance that a PoE filter could be blocking the update?


----------



## pmalve

CoxInPHX said:


> The Cisco CableCARD Release Bulletin for 1.5.2.3001 lists *Fix channel change failure on 6th stream that has Pgm Index=5*
> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...ies/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_OS_1.5.2.3001.pdf
> 
> However, prior to Cox launching their own 6 tuner DVR they updated all Cisco CableCARDs to *1.5.3_F.p.0601* and Cox is using this same OS Version on their 6 tuner Cisco DVR, the only difference is Cox is using the newest PKM908 CableCARD in their DVR.
> 
> The Cisco CableCARD Release Bulletin for 1.5.3.0601
> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...sories/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_1.5.3.0601.pdf


Cox gave me a motorola card which is what they use here in CT which worked fine in premiere XL4 .They also have the cisco 6 tuner boxes available. Can I ask for a cisco card at the solutions store? They never seem to know what im talking about when i have to go there for things.


----------



## morac

generaltso said:


> What protocol do cable companies use to push out new fw to cable cards? Is there any chance that a PoE filter could be blocking the update?


I'm pretty sure it's via the OOB data, which would explain why it takes so long. Even if it isn't, it's going to be in one of the frequencies used by the cable headend. The frequencies that the POE block are outside that range.


----------



## generaltso

morac said:


> I'm pretty sure it's via the OOB data, which would explain why it takes so long. Even if it isn't, it's going to be in one of the frequencies used by the cable headend. The frequencies that the POE block are outside that range.


That's what I figured. Not sure why I'm not getting the fw update then. I have a PKM800 with 3001, but my PKM801 is still at 1401. The older card with the newer fw and the newer card with the older fw both will only work with 5 tuners.


----------



## signcarver

pmalve said:


> Cox gave me a motorola card which is what they use here in CT which worked fine in premiere XL4 .They also have the cisco 6 tuner boxes available. Can I ask for a cisco card at the solutions store? They never seem to know what im talking about when i have to go there for things.


Though simulcrypt does exist in some markets, I have not heard of cox doing this and usually, the cisco box gets a moto card. Chances are they are putting in newer moto cards that do handle the 6 streams properly... from what I can tell based on things I have heard with other 6 stream devices, the moto card may need to be 514517-*01x*-00 (MCPOD3) I put an x there as I have heard 013, 015 and 017 as working depending on provider but I am not positive they all state MCPOD3 but the key seems to be the "1" over having a "0" in that position.


----------



## lessd

generaltso said:


> What protocol do cable companies use to push out new fw to cable cards? Is there any chance that a PoE filter could be blocking the update?


Its at the 75.25Mhz (for Comcast) so MoCA POE will not interfere.


----------



## generaltso

lessd said:


> Its at the 75.25Mhz (for Comcast) so MoCA POE will not interfere.


Thanks. I've been talking to somebody at Comcast Executive Customer Relations, and he's said that the cable card should have updated to 3001 as soon as it was plugged in. Nobody knows why it isn't updating.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

just set my Plus to 5 tuners...had a "working" 6th tuner, meaning I could tune sd and non-encrypted hd channels, but that was it...hope this gets resolved soon... cablevision/NDS cablecard

Edit: and of course...now my 5th tuner isn't working...wtf...

has anyone heard an update on the firmware update from cablevision?


----------



## Smirks

Am_I_Evil said:


> just set my Plus to 5 tuners...had a "working" 6th tuner, meaning I could tune sd and non-encrypted hd channels, but that was it...hope this gets resolved soon... cablevision/NDS cablecard
> 
> Edit: and of course...now my 5th tuner isn't working...wtf...
> 
> has anyone heard an update on the firmware update from cablevision?


I haven't heard anything from CV and requests for updates on the Yahoo group go unanswered. I'm going to contact Wilt directly to see where things stand.


----------



## NJChris

Am_I_Evil said:


> just set my Plus to 5 tuners...had a "working" 6th tuner, meaning I could tune sd and non-encrypted hd channels, but that was it...hope this gets resolved soon... cablevision/NDS cablecard
> 
> Edit: and of course...now my 5th tuner isn't working...wtf...
> 
> has anyone heard an update on the firmware update from cablevision?


 I have all 5 working (6th is an issue with encrypted) on cablevision. What M Card do you have? Mine's the Cisco with 1601 firmware.


----------



## Smirks

Heard back from Wilt... I asked if the new firmware would be ready in time for the fall premiers. His response:



> Unless something goes wrong, yes.


----------



## AdamNJ

Smirks said:


> Heard back from Wilt... I asked if the new firmware would be ready in time for the fall premiers. His response:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless something goes wrong, yes.
Click to expand...

So it doesn't look like this is much of an update to me. I remember reading on here or elsewhere someone saying that early last week Wilt told them it might be available by the end of the week. Obviously that has come and gone. Now with this response it makes me think still a few more weeks to go.

I'm also concerned about what level of firmware is being testing and if it really does fix the 6th tuner issues since there are 1 or 2 people on here that say they have .2801 or .3001 and still have problems.


----------



## generaltso

AdamNJ said:


> I'm also concerned about what level of firmware is being testing and if it really does fix the 6th tuner issues since there are 1 or 2 people on here that say they have .2801 or .3001 and still have problems.


I have the 3001 firmware on one of my cards, but I still can't use the 6th tuner.


----------



## andyf

Version 3001 here and the 6th tuner fails also.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

Smirks said:


> Heard back from Wilt... I asked if the new firmware would be ready in time for the fall premiers. His response:


I'm assuming this is for all cablecards, Cisco, SA, NDS? because I've got NDS...I'd be happy for the Cisco/SA guys but I'm hoping they all can be fixed at once...


----------



## pmalve

signcarver said:


> Though simulcrypt does exist in some markets, I have not heard of cox doing this and usually, the cisco box gets a moto card. Chances are they are putting in newer moto cards that do handle the 6 streams properly... from what I can tell based on things I have heard with other 6 stream devices, the moto card may need to be 514517-*01x*-00 (MCPOD3) I put an x there as I have heard 013, 015 and 017 as working depending on provider but I am not positive they all state MCPOD3 but the key seems to be the "1" over having a "0" in that position.


Cox tech is coming in an hour as they couldn't pair the new card i got to the Roamio. Customer service says all they use is Motorola cards, not sure what they do with there 6 tuner Cisco dvr. All there other equipment here in Ct is Motorola. Tuning adapters are Motorola also.
Not holding out a lot of hope that he will be able to get the 6 tuners working. What screen do I see what kind of Motorola card I have and the firmware number? From what I have read the motorola cards have been one of the more reliable ones for 6 tuners working.


----------



## Smirks

Am_I_Evil said:


> I'm assuming this is for all cablecards, Cisco, SA, NDS? because I've got NDS...I'd be happy for the Cisco/SA guys but I'm hoping they all can be fixed at once...


I didn't specifically ask in my email to him, and he didn't respond specifically either.


----------



## pmalve

signcarver said:


> Though simulcrypt does exist in some markets, I have not heard of cox doing this and usually, the cisco box gets a moto card. Chances are they are putting in newer moto cards that do handle the 6 streams properly... from what I can tell based on things I have heard with other 6 stream devices, the moto card may need to be 514517-*01x*-00 (MCPOD3) I put an x there as I have heard 013, 015 and 017 as working depending on provider but I am not positive they all state MCPOD3 but the key seems to be the "1" over having a "0" in that position.


The card they gave me is 514517-012-00, should that work?


----------



## pmalve

Had a "technician" here for an hour and now instead of having my xl4 work, i don't have either that or the roamio working. Made me switch cable card from xl4 that was working in the kitchen and put into the roamio in den because according to Cox that was the card that was paired to tuning adapter on roamio. Naturally they can't pair them. Tech was here an hour and said he didn't know what to do and had to go to next job. Had to go to next job as he didn't want to get home late. Understand that they don't deal with tivo's much and I tried to show him the menus but he obviously only knew how to slide card in slot and call it in. I could have done that. Got out of work early for this. What a waste. He told me to stay by the phone for 2 hours and someone will call me.
And was told that Cox cable cards cant get 6 tuners off of 1 card. Maybe Tivo should have put 2 slots.


----------



## Unbeliever

Unbeliever said:


> Looks like Charter screwed up, and all the upper level folks are gone for the weekend, and I can only get the frontline Philippines or Indian CSRs.


Yup. The Charter brick and mortar store CSR screwed me up. The magic words are "billing codes" and there's a separate field just for the TA. It was interesting listening to the Senior Tech who came to my house call the store and give the guy a bit of a lecture.

--Carlos V.


----------



## pmalve

after an hour and a half on the phone with tech support which I had to call back as they didn't call me like they were supposed to got the tuning adapter working again. Cant get the cards paired to be able to get the premium channels. Told me it could take up to an hour and he is supposed to call me back. We'll see if that happens. At least i can watch all the lower channels again so its not like i have a 1000 dollar brick hooked up. I don't think i'm going to be able to get the 6 tuners working but am hoping that when the cable card issues are straightened out i can use the xl4 as my extra tuners with moca. That gives me 8. Turned moca off till the cable cards get straightened out in case it was interfering with them sending the signal to box. .
If we cant get this straightened out might have to return roamio, sell xl4 and get cox's 6 tuner dvr.


----------



## pmalve

After 3 hours on the phone with tech support from Cox Have both receivers up and running and am recording six different HBO channels on roamio!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have to say after the horrible tech I had here this afternoon who was an outside contractor for Cox the tech on the phone was very nice and very patient in not giving up. Probably helped that I was very patient to and knew it was some kind of coding signal issue on there end and that it could be fixed.


----------



## CoxInPHX

pmalve said:


> After 3 hours on the phone with tech support from Cox Have both receivers up and running and am recording six different HBO channels on roamio!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Have to say after the horrible tech I had here this afternoon who was an outside contractor for Cox the tech on the phone was very nice and very patient in not giving up. Probably helped that I was very patient to and knew it was some kind of coding signal issue on there end and that it could be fixed.


I see you posted you were in CT (Cox New England), I believe Cox New England is Copy Freely except the Premiums, where most Cox markets are Copy Once except the locals, this could be be a factor in success.

Could you tell us which City (Cox market)
Motorola CableCARD Hardware# that worked


----------



## pmalve

CoxInPHX said:


> I see you posted you were in CT (Cox New England), I believe Cox New England is Copy Freely except the Premiums, where most Cox markets are Copy Once except the locals, this could be be a factor in success.
> 
> Could you tell us which City (Cox market)
> Motorola CableCARD Hardware# that worked


Meriden CT system
Motorola Card 514517-012-00
FW*06.25


----------



## TiVoMargret

I'm sorry that some of you are still experiencing this issue. We are continuing to look into it with very high priority.

Below is a detailed explanation of the issue, put together by one of our Senior Engineers.

-----

Here are some details on whats going on under the covers, and how you can help determine whats happening:

Most cable companies use Conditional Access Encryption on virtually all channels. CA encryption is managed by the cable company entirely through messages from the cable companys headend equipment to the CableCARD. Once provisioned in this way, the CableCARD knows which channels it should decrypt and which it should not. You can move the card between two TiVos, and the card will remember this information and will continue to decrypt those channels without further interaction with the headend.

It is our experience that all Cisco and Motorola CableCARDs currently in the field can successfully perform CA decryption on 6 tuners concurrently.

Once the card has decrypted the stream, it decides whether to apply Copy Protection. Most cable companies do NOT apply copy protection to all channels - we call those low-value channels. However, most cable companies do apply copy protection to premium channels such as HBO and Cinemax - these are considered high-value channels. This is where CableCARD pairing comes into play. When a card is paired, the card and host exchange keys to use in protecting the content. If you move the card to another TiVo, the pairing is lost, and high-value content will not be viewable until the card and the TiVo are re-paired by the cable company. If a channel is presented correctly, you can go to the DVR diagnostics screen and view the CCI Byte for that channel. A CCI of 0x00 means the channel is not copy protected, and a CCI of 0x02 or 0x03 indicates the channel is copy protected. If the channel is not presented correctly for any reason, the CCI byte may not be informative. 

It is our experience that all recent Motorola CableCARDs perform Copy Protection without issue. However, not all Cisco CableCARDs in the field correctly handle Copy Protection in 6-tuner units. Some firmware levels of Cisco CableCARDs can only handle copy protected channels when tuned on specific tuners. You can determine the firmware level by using your TiVo Remote to go to Account & System Information -> CableCARD Decoder -> CableCARD options -> CableCARD Menu -> CA Diagnostics. You should see a line that starts with something like OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.XXXX. If the final number is not 2801 or higher, you will likely have problems using all 6 tuners.

With the older firmware, it can seem like at some times all six tuners are working, and at other times they are not working. If all six tuners are tuned to low-value channels, all six tuners will be presented correctly. If you tune to high-value channels using the tuners which the CableCARD handles correctly, the channel will be presented correctly. However, if you tune to a high-value channel on one of the tuners that are not handled correctly by the CableCARD, then you will experience a black screen.

When faced with a V58 error or a black screen, it is important to determine who manufactured your CableCARD. If Cisco, its important to also know the firmware level. We then need to know which channel you are tuned to, and which tuner is involved. You can go to the DVR Diagnostics screen and find the tuner used to tune the channel in question. If you shuffle your tuners/channels so that same channel lands on another tuner (preferably 0-3), that channel should be visible. Wed like you to try this, and confirm that the channel is viewable using an alternate tuner.

Anytime you experience this problem you should go to Live TV and enter 777-Clear for the failing case and also for the successful case. That information will be logged and returned to TiVo for analysis.

If you determine that your CableCARD has old firmware, we suggest you call your cable company and inform them that your CableCARD has old firmware and is unable to correctly support a six tuner DVR. Hopefully they will be helpful in getting a more updated CableCARD into your possession.


----------



## CoxInPHX

TiVoMargret said:


> It is our experience that all recent Motorola CableCARDs perform Copy Protection without issue.


Could you define *recent Motorola CableCARDs* with a Part# as you did for the Verizon FiOS system.

Which part numbers work correctly on a system that is all Copy Protected except the locals?


----------



## moyekj

pmalve said:


> Meriden CT system
> Motorola Card 514517-012-00
> FW*06.25


 Same Moto card model and firmware here that is also working fine. But then again I don't subscribe to any Premium (CCI=0x02) channels so not a good testcase for the problem.

Really appreciate the detailed update from Margret on this though!


----------



## CoxInPHX

pmalve said:


> Meriden CT system
> Motorola Card 514517-012-00
> FW*06.25





moyekj said:


> Same Moto card model and firmware here that is also working fine. But then again I don't subscribe to any Premium (CCI=0x02) channels so not a good testcase for the problem.
> 
> Really appreciate the detailed update from Margret on this though!


Unfortunately both Cox OC and Cox New England are Non-Copy Protected except the Premiums.

What I would like to see stated is that "514517-01x-00" and above work properly, or whatever the part number is.


----------



## moyekj

CoxInPHX said:


> Unfortunately both Cox OC and Cox New England are Non-Copy Protected except the Premiums.


 1st time I've seen posted that CCI=0x0 on most channels is "unfortunate".  But I get what you mean pertaining to not being good test for this particular problem.


----------



## Goldwing2001

TiVoMargret said:


> I'm sorry that some of you are still experiencing this issue. We are continuing to look into it with very high priority.
> 
> Below is a detailed explanation of the issue, put together by one of our Senior Engineers.
> 
> -----
> 
> Here are some details on what's going on under the covers, and how you can help determine what's happening:
> 
> Most cable companies use Conditional Access Encryption on virtually all channels. CA encryption is managed by the cable company entirely through messages from the cable company's headend equipment to the CableCARD. Once provisioned in this way, the CableCARD knows which channels it should decrypt and which it should not. You can move the card between two TiVos, and the card will remember this information and will continue to decrypt those channels without further interaction with the headend.
> 
> It is our experience that all Cisco and Motorola CableCARDs currently in the field can successfully perform CA decryption on 6 tuners concurrently.
> 
> Once the card has decrypted the stream, it decides whether to apply Copy Protection. Most cable companies do NOT apply copy protection to all channels - we call those low-value channels. However, most cable companies do apply copy protection to premium channels such as HBO and Cinemax - these are considered high-value channels. This is where CableCARD pairing comes into play. When a card is paired, the card and host exchange keys to use in protecting the content. If you move the card to another TiVo, the pairing is lost, and high-value content will not be viewable until the card and the TiVo are re-paired by the cable company. If a channel is presented correctly, you can go to the DVR diagnostics screen and view the CCI Byte for that channel. A CCI of 0x00 means the channel is not copy protected, and a CCI of 0x02 or 0x03 indicates the channel is copy protected. If the channel is not presented correctly for any reason, the CCI byte may not be informative.
> 
> It is our experience that all recent Motorola CableCARDs perform Copy Protection without issue. However, not all Cisco CableCARDs in the field correctly handle Copy Protection in 6-tuner units. Some firmware levels of Cisco CableCARDs can only handle copy protected channels when tuned on specific tuners. You can determine the firmware level by using your TiVo Remote to go to Account & System Information -> CableCARD Decoder -> CableCARD options -> CableCARD Menu -> CA Diagnostics. You should see a line that starts with something like 'OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.XXXX'. If the final number is not 2801 or higher, you will likely have problems using all 6 tuners.
> 
> With the older firmware, it can seem like at some times all six tuners are working, and at other times they are not working. If all six tuners are tuned to low-value channels, all six tuners will be presented correctly. If you tune to high-value channels using the tuners which the CableCARD handles correctly, the channel will be presented correctly. However, if you tune to a high-value channel on one of the tuners that are not handled correctly by the CableCARD, then you will experience a black screen.
> 
> When faced with a V58 error or a black screen, it is important to determine who manufactured your CableCARD. If Cisco, it's important to also know the firmware level. We then need to know which channel you are tuned to, and which tuner is involved. You can go to the DVR Diagnostics screen and find the tuner used to tune the channel in question. If you shuffle your tuners/channels so that same channel lands on another tuner (preferably 0-3), that channel should be visible. We'd like you to try this, and confirm that the channel is viewable using an alternate tuner.
> 
> Anytime you experience this problem you should go to Live TV and enter 777-Clear for the failing case and also for the successful case. That information will be logged and returned to TiVo for analysis.
> 
> If you determine that your CableCARD has old firmware, we suggest you call your cable company and inform them that your CableCARD has old firmware and is unable to correctly support a six tuner DVR. Hopefully they will be helpful in getting a more updated CableCARD into your possession.


Hi Margret - The engineer mentioned 'OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.XXXX'. If the final number is not 2801 or higher, you will likely have problems using all 6 tuners.

My Cisco OS Ver is "PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601". Correct me if I'm wrong but I would say my version is a newer version and I shouldn't have the black screen issues?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## bradenmcg

Goldwing2001 said:


> Hi Margret - The engineer mentioned 'OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.XXXX'. If the final number is not 2801 or higher, you will likely have problems using all 6 tuners.
> 
> My Cisco OS Ver is "PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601". Correct me if I'm wrong but I would say my version is a newer version and I shouldn't have the black screen issues?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


You wouldn't happen to be on TWC, would you? This is what I have on Time Warner in NE Ohio. [edit]
Ahh, Hawaii, meaning you have Oceanic which is TWC. So yeah, they must have 1.5.3_F pretty universally these days.

I'm not currently using a Tivo but considering a Roamio. I have used a 6-tuner Windows Media device (Ceton ETH6) and all 6 tuners did work on CCI 0x2/Copy-Once channels. If 1.5.3_F.p0601 isn't working for you, I'd be suspicious that it could be something specific to Tivos, because it was _functional_ with the Ceton device. (I had a lot of macroblocking, which may or may not have been related, but I was able to tune 6 protected channels simultaneously otherwise.)

I'm _currently_ using a pair of SiliconDust HDHR units for a total of 6 tuners, but each CC is only dealing with 3 at a time. Got rid of the Ceton due to the macroblocking. Thinking about going back to Tivo now, just finding it hard to stomach the lifetime or monthly fees.


----------



## TiVoMargret

A few answers from our awesome engineer:

- Responding to 'Could you define recent Motorola CableCARDs':

Any Motorola CableCARD with firmware version 06.25 is considered current.
It is our experience that you should be able to tune Copy Protected channels
on every/all tuners regardless of the CableCARD's part number. Version
02.65 is too old. If there is a case where a Motorola CableCARD is
experiencing problems, we need to hear about it, and ask you to collect all
the data described in Margret's post #212.

- Regarding Cisco OS firmware 'PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601'

We first encountered the 'PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601' firmware and the hardware it
runs on (PKM908) after the Roamio was released. Feedback from users such as
yourself indicate that this CableCARD may not perform well in our 6-tuner
box. We ask that anyone that has any version of PKEY1.5.3 firmware follow
the steps outlined in Margret's post #212 and help us determine exactly what
that card can and cannot do.


----------



## AdamNJ

Margret,

Is there any chance that you can give an update on the dialogue that Tivo has had with Cablevision on getting the firmware updated on the SA/Cisco cards?

I am wondering what firmware version is 'guaranteed' to work since, and what Cablevision is "testing", as there is at least one person on this thread with 2801 and another with 3001 who say they have v58 issues still.

Also according to this document from Cisco, firmware 1.5.3.0601 is for all of their CableCARD models.
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...sories/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_1.5.3.0601.pdf

Are you saying that firmware 1.5.3.0601 doesn't seem to work well, or just that if it is a PKM908 (8 stream model)?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

TiVoMargret said:


> A few answers from our awesome engineer:
> 
> - Responding to 'Could you define recent Motorola CableCARDs':
> 
> Any Motorola CableCARD with firmware version 06.25 is considered current.
> It is our experience that you should be able to tune Copy Protected channels
> on every/all tuners regardless of the CableCARD's part number. Version
> 02.65 is too old. If there is a case where a Motorola CableCARD is
> experiencing problems, we need to hear about it, and ask you to collect all
> the data described in Margret's post #212...


Margret: You previously posted that Motorola CableCARDs had to be of a particular HARDWARE version in order to work correctly with all six tuners and encrypted channels on the Verizon network. Is this still the case, or should ALL hardware versions of the Motorola CableCARDs, with firmware version 06.25, be compatible?


----------



## CoxInPHX

AdamNJ said:


> Margret,
> 
> Is there any chance that you can give an update on the dialogue that Tivo has had with Cablevision on getting the firmware updated on the SA/Cisco cards?
> 
> I am wondering what firmware version is 'guaranteed' to work since, and what Cablevision is "testing", as there is at least one person on this thread with 2801 and another with 3001 who say they have v58 issues still.
> 
> Also according to this document from Cisco, firmware 1.5.3.0601 is for all of their CableCARD models.
> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...sories/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_1.5.3.0601.pdf
> 
> Are you saying that firmware 1.5.3.0601 doesn't seem to work well, or just that if it is a PKM908 (8 stream model)?


FWIW:
My Roamio Pro's CableCARD is as follows and all 6 Tuners do work w/ Copy Protected channels, all my channels are CCI=0x02 except locals.

Scientific Atlanta/Cisco CableCARD
H/W Model: *PKM800*, Ver: 0012
Bldr Ver: 124
OS Ver: PKEY1.5.*3_F.p.0601*
Build Time: Jun 19 2012


----------



## monkeydust

I have the issue on both my Elite and Plus (on Brighthouse cable), both have cisco CA's with the most recent firmware (there's a thread in this forum somewhere that has all the firmware versions and dates). I don't subscribe to any premium channels. I've seen the issue on channels like Disney Junior & WE TV and seen on at least 4 other channels... none are "premium" but they are not "basic" network channels either. As described, I can get the channels to come in with a different tuner. I'll send a bug report next time it happens.


----------



## anthonymoody

AdamNJ said:


> Margret,
> 
> Is there any chance that you can give an update on the dialogue that Tivo has had with Cablevision on getting the firmware updated on the SA/Cisco cards?
> 
> I am wondering what firmware version is 'guaranteed' to work since, and what Cablevision is "testing", as there is at least one person on this thread with 2801 and another with 3001 who say they have v58 issues still.
> 
> Also according to this document from Cisco, firmware 1.5.3.0601 is for all of their CableCARD models.
> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...sories/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_1.5.3.0601.pdf
> 
> Are you saying that firmware 1.5.3.0601 doesn't seem to work well, or just that if it is a PKM908 (8 stream model)?


I'm curious about this as well. I appreciate the suggestion to call the cable co to request a firmware update, but in reality the chances of getting satisfaction from doing something like this is slim to none. If you even get someone who knows what you're talking about, they'll say that the cards update automatically if there is a newer firmware.

Seems like action would come mostly from corporate -> corporate pushing from TiVo to the cable cos.

Someone here monitors that yahoo group in which a CV engineer participates. Hopefully we'll more updates from that source if Margaret can't address the question directly for whatever reason.


----------



## morac

anthonymoody said:


> I'm curious about this as well. I appreciate the suggestion to call the cable co to request a firmware update, but in reality the chances of getting satisfaction from doing something like this is slim to none. If you even get someone who knows what you're talking about, they'll say that the cards update automatically if there is a newer firmware.
> 
> Seems like action would come mostly from corporate -> corporate pushing from TiVo to the cable cos.
> 
> Someone here monitors that yahoo group in which a CV engineer participates. Hopefully we'll more updates from that source if Margaret can't address the question directly for whatever reason.


Since cable companies are forced to use cards in their boxes, they are hesitant to push out new firmware that could potentially break their own boxes. Especially if everything is working fine with their boxes. If cards aren't working with a 3rd party box, oh well. It's an opportunity to push their own hardware.


----------



## generaltso

According to the Engineer's explanation, we should only see the problem on "High Value" channels that have a CCI byte of something other than 0x00. Am I interpreting that correctly? I don't subscribe to any premium channels. All of my non-local channels are encrypted but have a CCI byte of 0x00 and would be considered "low value" channels. That being said, I can only use 5 tuners for all but the locals. This is with a PKM800 card and the 3001 firmware.


----------



## andyf

generaltso said:


> According to the Engineer's explanation, we should only see the problem on "High Value" channels that have a CCI byte of something other than 0x00. Am I interpreting that correctly? I don't subscribe to any premium channels. All of my non-local channels are encrypted but have a CCI byte of 0x00 and would be considered "low value" channels. That being said, I can only use 5 tuners for all but the locals. This is with a PKM800 card and the 3001 firmware.


Exact same situation here (also running 5 tuners). Twice now I have also had a "Channel Not Available" message when tuning to a channel which quickly propagates to all channels. Then for some reason, after about 30 secs the card seems to reset and all the channels come back.


----------



## anthonymoody

morac said:


> Since cable companies are forced to use cards in their boxes, they are hesitant to push out new firmware that could potentially break their own boxes. Especially if everything is working fine with their boxes. If cards aren't working with a 3rd party box, oh well. It's an opportunity to push their own hardware.


The law of unintended consequences


----------



## duerrs

NJChris said:


> Just got my Roamio Plus.. put in the 3tb drive... put the cablecard in (cisco cablevision 1601 I think firmware).... I'm in Morris county, NJ but I think I'm on the Oakland billing.
> 
> Got it working... all 6... then checking out channels and hallmark and some others gave a V58 on one of the tuners... so I put it down to 5 and will wait for the updated firmware.


I live in Kinnelon, if you reboot your tivo, do all your channels work for a while and drop off over time?


----------



## profet

TiVoMargret said:


> I'm sorry that some of you are still experiencing this issue. We are continuing to look into it with very high priority.
> 
> Below is a detailed explanation of the issue, put together by one of our Senior Engineers.
> 
> -----
> 
> Here are some details on whats going on under the covers, and how you can help determine whats happening:
> 
> Most cable companies use Conditional Access Encryption on virtually all channels. CA encryption is managed by the cable company entirely through messages from the cable companys headend equipment to the CableCARD. Once provisioned in this way, the CableCARD knows which channels it should decrypt and which it should not. You can move the card between two TiVos, and the card will remember this information and will continue to decrypt those channels without further interaction with the headend.
> 
> It is our experience that all Cisco and Motorola CableCARDs currently in the field can successfully perform CA decryption on 6 tuners concurrently.
> 
> Once the card has decrypted the stream, it decides whether to apply Copy Protection. Most cable companies do NOT apply copy protection to all channels - we call those low-value channels. However, most cable companies do apply copy protection to premium channels such as HBO and Cinemax - these are considered high-value channels. This is where CableCARD pairing comes into play. When a card is paired, the card and host exchange keys to use in protecting the content. If you move the card to another TiVo, the pairing is lost, and high-value content will not be viewable until the card and the TiVo are re-paired by the cable company. If a channel is presented correctly, you can go to the DVR diagnostics screen and view the CCI Byte for that channel. A CCI of 0x00 means the channel is not copy protected, and a CCI of 0x02 or 0x03 indicates the channel is copy protected. If the channel is not presented correctly for any reason, the CCI byte may not be informative.
> 
> It is our experience that all recent Motorola CableCARDs perform Copy Protection without issue. However, not all Cisco CableCARDs in the field correctly handle Copy Protection in 6-tuner units. Some firmware levels of Cisco CableCARDs can only handle copy protected channels when tuned on specific tuners. You can determine the firmware level by using your TiVo Remote to go to Account & System Information -> CableCARD Decoder -> CableCARD options -> CableCARD Menu -> CA Diagnostics. You should see a line that starts with something like OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.XXXX. If the final number is not 2801 or higher, you will likely have problems using all 6 tuners.
> 
> With the older firmware, it can seem like at some times all six tuners are working, and at other times they are not working. If all six tuners are tuned to low-value channels, all six tuners will be presented correctly. If you tune to high-value channels using the tuners which the CableCARD handles correctly, the channel will be presented correctly. However, if you tune to a high-value channel on one of the tuners that are not handled correctly by the CableCARD, then you will experience a black screen.
> 
> When faced with a V58 error or a black screen, it is important to determine who manufactured your CableCARD. If Cisco, its important to also know the firmware level. We then need to know which channel you are tuned to, and which tuner is involved. You can go to the DVR Diagnostics screen and find the tuner used to tune the channel in question. If you shuffle your tuners/channels so that same channel lands on another tuner (preferably 0-3), that channel should be visible. Wed like you to try this, and confirm that the channel is viewable using an alternate tuner.
> 
> Anytime you experience this problem you should go to Live TV and enter 777-Clear for the failing case and also for the successful case. That information will be logged and returned to TiVo for analysis.
> 
> If you determine that your CableCARD has old firmware, we suggest you call your cable company and inform them that your CableCARD has old firmware and is unable to correctly support a six tuner DVR. Hopefully they will be helpful in getting a more updated CableCARD into your possession.


My NDS card with "VGUARD" firmware is behaving similarly to the failing Cisco cards. Seems to work fine with only 5 tuners enabled.

Can we get any updates on NDS cards?


----------



## jmpage2

profet said:


> My NDS card with "VGUARD" firmware is behaving similarly to the failing Cisco cards. Seems to work fine with only 5 tuners enabled.
> 
> Can we get any updates on NDS cards?


You should probably tweet that info to her (or email her), I don't believe that she has the time to monitor/track the forums.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

profet said:


> My NDS card with "VGUARD" firmware is behaving similarly to the failing Cisco cards. Seems to work fine with only 5 tuners enabled.
> 
> Can we get any updates on NDS cards?


same issue on this end...cablevision/NDS cablecard...

worst part is i get a false sense of security after a reboot when all 6 tuners work for a few days...then eventually i lose 1 or 2...its really annoying...


----------



## NJChris

duerrs said:


> I live in Kinnelon, if you reboot your tivo, do all your channels work for a while and drop off over time?


 I've never had channels drop out over time. I've only had a problem with the 6th tuner for some channels (I think they were in the 170's).

Do you have the Cisco 1.5.2 1601? (that's my firmware)


----------



## TiVoMargret

More feedback from our engineer:

Re: Post #221/Verizon FIOS is a different issue. Tuning works fine on all
six tuners, but macroblocking has been reported on some channels. During our
investigation, we determined that the problem does not exist on version 017
cards:
514517-002-00 - Older
514517-006-00 - Old
514517-017-00 - Newer
We are not finished investigating, but there is a chance we can workaround
problems with the older cards through a software release. In the mean time,
version 017 cards do work.

Re: Post #222/Thanks for the feedback, CoxInPHX. It is good to know that
your particular combination of hardware and firmware is working fully.

Re: Post #223/monkeydust - please gather all the information described in
post #212. That should be hugely helpful.

Re: Post #226/generaltso - Yours is a heavily tested configuration, and we
have not experienced any issues. On the next failure, please gather the
information described in post #212.

Re: Post #227/andyf - the behavior you describe sounds more like the
CableCARD is crashing and being reset. You may have a faulty CableCARD. On
the next failure, please gather the information described in post #212.
getting the 777-Clear in during the period where all tuners are black would
be quite useful.

Re: Post #230/profet and Post #232/Am_I_Evil - We're hearing more about NDS
cards. Please go through the CableCARD menus and determine what firmware
version you are running. 

Re: Post #233/NJChris - Your CableCARD is definitely too old. You need to
be at 1.5.2_2801 or higher.


----------



## profet

TiVoMargret said:


> Re: Post #230/profet and Post #232/Am_I_Evil - We're hearing more about NDS
> cards. Please go through the CableCARD menus and determine what firmware
> version you are running.


VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0501


----------



## Am_I_Evil

profet said:


> VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0501


same


----------



## Unbeliever

TiVoMargret said:


> Re: Post #233/NJChris - Your CableCARD is definitely too old. You need to
> be at 1.5.2_2801 or higher.


Any chance TiVo can lean on Charter from the manufacturer's side to get them to update their firmware? 2401 is the latest that they are distributing. Though 5 tuners on 1601 seems to be stable now for me for the past 3-4 days. 6 is right out.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Goldwing2001

TiVoMargret said:


> A few answers from our awesome engineer:
> 
> - Responding to 'Could you define recent Motorola CableCARDs':
> 
> Any Motorola CableCARD with firmware version 06.25 is considered current.
> It is our experience that you should be able to tune Copy Protected channels
> on every/all tuners regardless of the CableCARD's part number. Version
> 02.65 is too old. If there is a case where a Motorola CableCARD is
> experiencing problems, we need to hear about it, and ask you to collect all
> the data described in Margret's post #212.
> 
> - Regarding Cisco OS firmware 'PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601'
> 
> We first encountered the 'PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601' firmware and the hardware it
> runs on (PKM908) after the Roamio was released. Feedback from users such as
> yourself indicate that this CableCARD may not perform well in our 6-tuner
> box. We ask that anyone that has any version of PKEY1.5.3 firmware follow
> the steps outlined in Margret's post #212 and help us determine exactly what
> that card can and cannot do.


Hi Margret - I have Cisco OS firmware 'PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 running on (PKM 803). I will report 777 as you explained the next time I get a black screen.

Thanks Again,
Tony


----------



## pmalve

moyekj said:


> Same Moto card model and firmware here that is also working fine. But then again I don't subscribe to any Premium (CCI=0x02) channels so not a good testcase for the problem.
> 
> Really appreciate the detailed update from Margret on this though!


I subscribe to all the premium channels and have no problem with 6 tuners now that its paired correctly. 
The problem I have now is that when I added the POE filter to the cable my internet went from 30mg to 5mg. When I had Cox whole home dvr they only had a filter on the cable modem, not on the cable from the pole. Going to try it there tomorrow. I have it on cable from pole before it goes into any of the splitters outside so I know its in the right place according to instructions.


----------



## pmalve

CoxInPHX said:


> Unfortunately both Cox OC and Cox New England are Non-Copy Protected except the Premiums.
> 
> What I would like to see stated is that "514517-01x-00" and above work properly, or whatever the part number is.


I can tune 6 different copy protected channels at the same time so I am pretty sure that if you get your motorola card paired correctly it will work. Took me 3 1/2 hours on the phone with Cox to get it to work. Was only getting 4 tuners to work before that.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

TiVoMargret said:


> More feedback from our engineer:
> 
> Re: Post #221/Verizon FIOS is a different issue. Tuning works fine on all
> six tuners, but macroblocking has been reported on some channels. During our
> investigation, we determined that the problem does not exist on version 017
> cards:
> 514517-002-00 - Older
> 514517-006-00 - Old
> 514517-017-00 - Newer
> We are not finished investigating, but there is a chance we can workaround
> problems with the older cards through a software release. In the mean time,
> version 017 cards do work...


Thanks for the information. Would you please update us, in THIS thread, as more information becomes available?


----------



## StevesTiv1

Yesterday, I went to the cablevision store to switch my cisco cablecard which gives V58 errors for a Motorola cablecard. The service rep said as a company they only carry cisco cards. Would you or does anyone else know if this is true for all cablevision on Long Island ?
Thanks


----------



## AdamNJ

StevesTiv1 said:


> Yesterday, I went to the cablevision store to switch my cisco cablecard which gives V58 errors for a Motorola cablecard. The service rep said as a company they only carry cisco cards. Would you or does anyone else know if this is true for all cablevision on Long Island ?
> Thanks


Correct, Cablevision is only going to have SA/Cisco and possibly NDS cards. Their catv network is built off the SA design/software/hardware. So the Moto cards aren't compatible.

Comcast in most areas uses Moto design/software/hardware, and therefore doesn't run SA/Cisco on those areas. (Yes I know some Comcast areas use SA, but it is one or the other in each area).


----------



## NJguy

TiVoMargaret posted in #234: Re: Post #230/profet and Post #232/Am_I_Evil - We're hearing more about NDS cards. Please go through the CableCARD menus and determine what firmware version you are running.



profet said:


> VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0501


My version of the Cablevision of Warwick NDS card is VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0501.

It looks different than what is in post #236 though and it is not listed as "Firmware Version" On my new Roamio Plus it is listed as "OS Ver:"

TiVoMargaret, do you know what's going on with Cablevision and if they have newer cards?

My setup is a Roamio Plus and 2 TiVo Mini's. Also, since I'm new to TiVo I've gone through this thread and paired down my tuners to 4 (instead of the 6 it should be). Another problem I noticed is that if the family is watching the two TiVo Mini's then I effectively only have 2 tuners to use on my Roamio Plus. Correct? If so that creates an issue if I'm trying to record 3 or 4 shows at the same time.

I hope there is a fix. I just bought the Roamio Plus with the key feature for me being 6 tuners and being able to use as a "Whole Home" solution. I tried the Cablevision "Whole Home" solution and brought those boxes back because it was awful but I cannot justify spending $600 on the Roamio Plus and 2 Mini's if it's not going to work the way it should. Please fix this TiVo because you have a great product.....if it works properly.


----------



## duerrs

NJChris said:


> I've never had channels drop out over time. I've only had a problem with the 6th tuner for some channels (I think they were in the 170's).
> 
> Do you have the Cisco 1.5.2 1601? (that's my firmware)


Yes, thats exactly the same as mine.


----------



## Jobeo

I have this issue. It is very frustrating. I am on cablevision with the antiquated firmware. This feels very bad since I have no power to update the firmware of the card.

I appreciate that everyone is looking into it but TIVO can do something immediately as a stopgap measure. Rush out an emergency software update that enables an option in settings to disable the bad tuners. If that means dropping me down from 6 tuners to 4 I would gladly accept it until a permanent solution is available.

I would much rather have 4 tuners that work all the time than 6 tuners which malfunction randomly.


----------



## generaltso

Jobeo said:


> I appreciate that everyone is looking into it but TIVO can do something immediately as a stopgap measure. Rush out an emergency software update that enables an option in settings to disable the bad tuners. If that means dropping me down from 6 tuners to 4 I would gladly accept it until a permanent solution is available.
> 
> I would much rather have 4 tuners that work all the time than 6 tuners which malfunction randomly.


You mean something like this?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9785291#post9785291


----------



## Unbeliever

I've been pretty stable now for a week with 5 tuners on a 1601 card. 

I tried 6 again yesterday and the 6th still gives me a V58. 

--Carlos V.


----------



## Jobeo

generaltso said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9785291#post9785291


great thanks. I just dropped it back to 5 and if I see v58 again I will drop it back to 4.


----------



## HarperVision

Goldwing2001 said:


> Hi Margret - The engineer mentioned 'OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.XXXX'. If the final number is not 2801 or higher, you will likely have problems using all 6 tuners.
> 
> My Cisco OS Ver is "PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601". Correct me if I'm wrong but I would say my version is a newer version and I shouldn't have the black screen issues?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


I have "PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1402" in my HDHomerun Prime 3CC. It works fine tuning all sdv channels in that device. I have an older "PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401" cablecard FW in my roamio pro? I'm thinking of swapping the cards but not sure i want to go with the headaches, especially if the 1.5.3 1402 gives the same results as 0601. Any new info about the "PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601" cards?

FYI, I just rebooted my TiVo and it downloaded an update. Doesn't seem to fix my blank screen issues.


----------



## AdamNJ

HarperVision said:


> I have "PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1402" in my HDHomerun Prime 3CC. It works fine tuning all sdv channels in that device. I have an older "PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401" cablecard FW in my roamio pro? I'm thinking of swapping the cards but not sure i want to go with the headaches, especially if the 1.5.3 1402 gives the same results as 0601. Any new info about the "PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601" cards?
> 
> FYI, I just rebooted my TiVo and it downloaded an update. Doesn't seem to fix my blank screen issues.


I think you don't have that first firmware right. You put .1402 which i don't believe is valid. PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 is the highest we know of and there are reports from a few that 6 tuners work with that FW (it's also higher then the current minimum as per Tivo).


----------



## DPhillips

I just noticed this issue today:

Romaio Pro
Comcast (New England)
SA/Cisco Cablecard
HW: 0800, ver: 0012
OS: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001

Was having issues with 6 tuners tuning to encrypted channels (some did, some didn't) including 1 tuner that had video but no audio.

Dropped it to 5 tuners (rebooted), still had a tuner with no audio and had a tuner with no signal (I assume v58 error although it gave me a comcast # to call)

Dropped it to 4 tuners and all 4 can tune encrypted channels with audio without issue.

I didn't notice this a week ago when I first installed but I didn't look for it and everything seemed to work until today. Again probably had the issue but didn't notice. I'll have to keep following this thread and hope for a resolution.


----------



## HarperVision

AdamNJ said:


> I think you don't have that first firmware right. You put .1402 which i don't believe is valid. PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 is the highest we know of and there are reports from a few that 6 tuners work with that FW (it's also higher then the current minimum as per Tivo).


Yeah you're right, sorry. I must've confused it with the other card when typing. I sent the 777 report to TiVo. I don't get all the channels and have the blank screen/"Hit select to retune" errors on SDV.


----------



## HarperVision

DPhillips said:


> ..... I'll have to keep following this thread and hope for a resolution.


TiVoMargret,

Will TiVo extend any service cancellation policies on tivos with this issue? I'm running up on my return window to best buy and honestly I don't think I should be a beta tester. I certainly can't dump directv yet with my Roamio acting like this. There's no way I'll get any WAF and I'll never hear the end of "well DirecTV never did this!".

PS - Oh and you're also facing stiff competition right now with my Windows Media Center setup using 2 HDHomerun Prime 3CCs, a server HTPC and 3 Xbox 360s, and you're currently losing. I've actually packed up the TiVo once and prepared it for return, only to unbox it and give it one more shot.


----------



## NJguy

HarperVision said:


> TiVoMargret,
> 
> Will TiVo extend any service cancellation policies on tivos with this issue? I'm running up on my return window to best buy and honestly I don't think I should be a beta tester. I certainly can't dump directv yet with my Roamio acting like this. There's no way I'll get any WAF and I'll never hear the end of "well DirecTV never did this!".
> 
> PS - Oh and you're also facing stiff competition right now with my Windows Media Center setup using 2 HDHomerun Prime 3CCs, a server HTPC and 3 Xbox 360s, and you're currently losing. I've actually packed up the TiVo once and prepared it for return, only to unbox it and give it one more shot.


I 2nd that. No Windows Media Center Setup here for me though. Just want TiVo to work as it seems like a great product.....but I paid $399 and the key reason was for the 6 tuners. Hope your software engineers are working on a fix with Cablevision ASAP. I have a 60 day return policy with BB as a silver rewards member but with Tivo after 30 days I think there is a one year commitment. I'll give it 60 days but if it's not working I don't want to be charged a termination fee by Tivo. Guess I'll call and see what they say.


----------



## andyf

Can't help but notice the advertisements for Comcast's flagship DVR the X1 uses only 5 tuners. I wonder if they know about the 6th tuner problem and only advertise 5 tuners and disable the 6th tuner operation.


----------



## morac

andyf said:


> Can't help but notice the advertisements for Comcast's flagship DVR the X1 uses only 5 tuners. I wonder if they know about the 6th tuner problem and only advertise 5 tuners and disable the 6th tuner operation.


Actually I'm pretty sure X1 is 4 tuners since Comcast advertises record 4 shows while watching a 5th. It says nothing about the 5th show being a live show.


----------



## AdamNJ

HarperVision said:


> TiVoMargret,
> 
> Will TiVo extend any service cancellation policies on tivos with this issue? I'm running up on my return window to best buy and honestly I don't think I should be a beta tester. I certainly can't dump directv yet with my Roamio acting like this. There's no way I'll get any WAF and I'll never hear the end of "well DirecTV never did this!".
> 
> PS - Oh and you're also facing stiff competition right now with my Windows Media Center setup using 2 HDHomerun Prime 3CCs, a server HTPC and 3 Xbox 360s, and you're currently losing. I've actually packed up the TiVo once and prepared it for return, only to unbox it and give it one more shot.


Maybe you should try the 1.5.3.0601 card that you have (or try getting another card from your provider) in your Roamio before you give up. At this point, I am still believing that the issue lies more will my provider (Cablevision) not updating the firmware then I do Tivo.


----------



## andyf

morac said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure X1 is 4 tuners since Comcast advertises record 4 shows while watching a 5th. It says nothing about the 5th show being a live show.


You're right.


----------



## jwbelcher

HarperVision said:


> TiVoMargret,
> 
> Will TiVo extend any service cancellation policies on tivos with this issue? I'm running up on my return window to best buy and honestly I don't think I should be a beta tester. I certainly can't dump directv yet with my Roamio acting like this. There's no way I'll get any WAF and I'll never hear the end of "well DirecTV never did this!".


They made me that offer on my lifetimes before returning to Best Buy. I didn't have an extended window with BB, so I still had to return. I'm going to request the extended return when I buy again. Not sure when, but I feel like they'll get it worked out. Give them a call. I could tell their CSRs are able to work with you to prevent a cancellation.

Btw, do you need 1 or 2 tuning adapters with your Windows HTPC running 2 HDHomerun Prime 3CCs. I'd guess one, but very curious how its working for you.


----------



## AdamNJ

I emailed Wilt Hildenbrand the following:


> Can you give any update on the timeframe of testing/deployment?
> Can you tell me which firmware version you are testing for deployment? My hope is that is the most current available 1.5.3.0601 (current as far as I am aware).


and he promptly responded:


> The latest and in the next week or so is the plan.


----------



## HarperVision

AdamNJ said:


> Maybe you should try the 1.5.3.0601 card that you have (or try getting another card from your provider) in your Roamio before you give up...


That's exactly what I planned to do and am
In the process of doing now. I just dreaded the thought of swapping 2 cablecards

I also have another issue that popped up where the unit freezes and doesn't respond to the remote. The only way I got it working was to pull the Cablecard and re-seat it. I won't be able to do that easily if I decide to use this solution because it will be mounted in a rack.


----------



## HarperVision

jwbelcher said:


> .
> 
> Btw, do you need 1 or 2 tuning adapters with your Windows HTPC running 2 HDHomerun Prime 3CCs. I'd guess one, but very curious how its working for you.


It needs two TAs with cablecards. It works great. Better than the ceton 6 tuner unit I tried a few months ago.


----------



## anthonymoody

AdamNJ said:


> I emailed Wilt Hildenbrand the following:
> 
> and he promptly responded:


Giddyup! Thanks Adam. Fingers crossed and thanks for staying in touch with him!!


----------



## tomhorsley

The comcast reps in the comcast (oops, I mean xfinity) forums are sounding more positive these days when they say the South Florida upgrade should be completed in October. I can almost believe we'll have it by Christmas .


----------



## joelw

I can't take the "channel not authorized" any longer. It never happened on My Series 3, and happened intermittently on my Premiere XL. But on the Roamio, it's literally every day!! I can't take it any more. Shows are interrupted (even while watching them), and recordings don't take place. This occurs on all tuners - not just 5 and 6.

I've had Cablevision out twice, and my entire setup has been re-wired, right from the pole through the entire house. I'm on my third cable card. They just can't get it fixed. 

I'm really puzzled, though, about why it doesn't happen as much on the Premier, and never happened on the Series 3. Can this possibly be a TiVo problem? Why would that behavior occur?

In any event, I'm taking it back to Best Buy within my 45 day return window. I just want to watch TV - not be a guinea pig. I'll keep watching these boards, and if CV ever gets it right, I'll get another Roamio.


----------



## AdamNJ

joelw said:


> This occurs on all tuners - not just 5 and 6.
> 
> In any event, I'm taking it back to Best Buy within my 45 day return window. I just want to watch TV - not be a guinea pig. I'll keep watching these boards, and if CV ever gets it right, I'll get another Roamio.


Joel,

Did you ever drop your Roamio down to 4 or 5 tuners as the the instructions in this thread? Also you say it's all tuners, but did you check which tuner it is from the cablecard/diagnostic screens? If you are just going off of the order that shows in the info >> multi tuner tab, the positioning is not accurate to = the tuner #.

How much longer do you have on the return period? It does look the update is coming soon, which I will speka to in my next post.


----------



## AdamNJ

I just got an email (not on the address I emailed Wilt H from) from a cablevision employee. He might have gotten my email address from the yahoo group post about this.

Anyway, it looks like the rollout is coming very soon, if not today for CV:


> From: Edward Hellyer < please PM me if you want his email address to contact him >
> Date: Wed, Sep 18, 2013 at 12:14 PM
> Subject: Tivo Roamio Issues
> 
> Cablevision is addressing the issue you are experiencing with your new TiVo Roamio Pro. If you reside in a Power Key area and would like to have the new code downloaded to your cable card, please reply to this mail with your account number or phone number.
> 
> Your cable card must currently running 152.1601 to receive the code upgrade. If you are not running that code version please reply to this mail with the version you are running for future deployments.
> 
> thank you
> 
> Ed Hellyer


I have PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401 on a PKM803, so I just emailed him back. Hopefully that doesn't hold me back somehow.


----------



## inc77

Adam, that is excellent news!!! Do you think you can message me his email? I have all the requirements for the upgrade  Thanks!


----------



## dkraft

joelw said:


> I can't take the "channel not authorized" any longer. It never happened on My Series 3, and happened intermittently on my Premiere XL. But on the Roamio, it's literally every day!! I can't take it any more. Shows are interrupted (even while watching them), and recordings don't take place. This occurs on all tuners - not just 5 and 6.
> 
> I've had Cablevision out twice, and my entire setup has been re-wired, right from the pole through the entire house. I'm on my third cable card. They just can't get it fixed.
> 
> I'm really puzzled, though, about why it doesn't happen as much on the Premier, and never happened on the Series 3. Can this possibly be a TiVo problem? Why would that behavior occur?
> 
> In any event, I'm taking it back to Best Buy within my 45 day return window. I just want to watch TV - not be a guinea pig. I'll keep watching these boards, and if CV ever gets it right, I'll get another Roamio.


I have the same problem on my Roamio and I am only using 4 tuners. My Premier started having issues months ago so I bought the Roamio and found out it is also having tuning issues. I feel your pain and with the new season starting people are going to start seeing more of this problem when trying to record all the new and returning shows.


----------



## Smirks

Just got the same email. I do have 1.5.2_1601, though.


----------



## TiVoMargret

I'm looking for a couple of volunteers who have Cablevision and a Cisco CableCARD, to test a firmware update that should address these issues. Please email me if you are interested ([email protected]). Please use the subject: "Roamio Cablevision Cisco test" and include you TiVo Service Number and the home phone number associated with your Cablevision account. You do not need to join our Beta program to test this update.

Thanks!
--Margret


----------



## Am_I_Evil

TiVoMargret said:


> I'm looking for a couple of volunteers who have Cablevision and a Cisco CableCARD, to test a firmware update that should address these issues. Please email me if you are interested ([email protected]). Please use the subject: "Roamio Cablevision Cisco test" and include you TiVo Service Number and the home phone number associated with your Cablevision account. You do not need to join our Beta program to test this update. Thanks! --Margret


any progress on the NDS card front?


----------



## inc77

TiVoMargret said:


> I'm looking for a couple of volunteers who have Cablevision and a Cisco CableCARD, to test a firmware update that should address these issues. Please email me if you are interested ([email protected]). Please use the subject: "Roamio Cablevision Cisco test" and include you TiVo Service Number and the home phone number associated with your Cablevision account. You do not need to join our Beta program to test this update.
> 
> Thanks!
> --Margret


I will volunteer. I'll send the info once I get home from work today


----------



## Smirks

Heard back from Ed Hellyer... looks like I'll be getting the new firmware between 1am and 5am tonight!


----------



## AdamNJ

Smirks said:


> Heard back from Ed Hellyer... looks like I'll be getting the new firmware between 1am and 5am tonight!


Me too.

I was told it would be version 1.5.3.1101 which is the highest # I've seen, and I can't find any release notes for yet. So this must be the newest available.


----------



## andyf

So this will probably never propagate to Comcast, right? Even though we use the same cards?


----------



## HarperVision

......or Time Warner? I'm on 153 0601


----------



## AdamNJ

HarperVision said:


> ......or Time Warner? I'm on 153 0601


Did you put the 1.5.3.0601 card in your Roamio? I know you talked about it being in your HD HomeRun and what you were going to try it. But I never saw an update on if it fixed anything?


----------



## nyjklein

Got Cisco/SA Powerkey 1.5.3 1101 from Cablevision on my Cablecards overnight. Reset my Roamio Pro back to 6 tuners. Simultaneously tuned 6 premium channels and it's looking good so far. Fingers crossed

Thanks to Wilt and Cablevision for getting this update tested and pushed quickly.

Jeff

P.S. One of my Series 4 XLs didn't recognize the cablecard with the updated firmware at first, but a reboot took care of that.


----------



## CoxInPHX

nyjklein said:


> Got Cisco/SA Powerkey 1.5.3 1101 from Cablevision on my Cablecards overnight. Reset my Roamio Pro back to 6 tuners. Simultaneously tuned 6 premium channels and it's looking good so far. Fingers crossed


What is the Build Time/Date on that Vers of PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101

Account & Systems Info > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD options (for installers) > CableCARD Menu > Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen

That is the newest I have seen posted?


----------



## inc77

nyjklein said:


> Got Cisco/SA Powerkey 1.5.3 1101 from Cablevision on my Cablecards overnight. Reset my Roamio Pro back to 6 tuners. Simultaneously tuned 6 premium channels and it's looking good so far. Fingers crossed
> 
> Thanks to Wilt and Cablevision for getting this update tested and pushed quickly.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> P.S. One of my Series 4 XLs didn't recognize the cablecard with the updated firmware at first, but a reboot took care of that.


Nice! I didn't get into the list yesterday according to Cablevision, so they are putting me in the next push (not sure when that is).


----------



## netw0rks

I am on the Cisco PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 firmware, and I only have 5 tuners available. I also have some troubles tuning HBO/Cinemax channels. I am on Time Warner, in the Charlotte NC area.

Is there anything I can help with to get this resolved?

I did follow the steps in #212 to do the 777 Clear.


----------



## NJguy

nyjklein said:


> Got Cisco/SA Powerkey 1.5.3 1101 from Cablevision on my Cablecards overnight. Reset my Roamio Pro back to 6 tuners. Simultaneously tuned 6 premium channels and it's looking good so far. Fingers crossed
> 
> Thanks to Wilt and Cablevision for getting this update tested and pushed quickly.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> P.S. One of my Series 4 XLs didn't recognize the cablecard with the updated firmware at first, but a reboot took care of that.


How do you have a Cisco/SA Powerkey? Sorry I'm new to all of this. The Cablevision tech told me and the TiVo tech (we were on a conference call) the only cards are NDS cards. Are you saying you have a Cisco card?


----------



## anthonymoody

I fit the profile and just emailed Margret. Fingers crossed from here. Thanks to everyone involves for staying on top of this!

EDIT: btw for those who got the update, were you alerted by the TiVo/cc at all automatically? Or did you have to dig into the menus to check? I ask in case they push the update to me without responding to the email...thanks!


----------



## profet

NJguy said:


> How do you have a Cisco/SA Powerkey? Sorry I'm new to all of this. The Cablevision tech told me and the TiVo tech (we were on a conference call) the only cards are NDS cards. Are you saying you have a Cisco card?


Cablevision has different tech deployed at different locations. Cablevision long island only use NDS cards.


----------



## netw0rks

Just stepped down to 5 tuners as someone recommended earlier and I just had a random reboot. Here's what happened:

Made the setting change, heard the 3 thumbs up sounds. Went back into the guide and started doing recordings of a mix of standard and premium channels. When I started the 5th, boom, reboot. :down:


----------



## Smirks

Got my update to 1.5.3_1101 last night and enabled all 6 tuners this morning. I didn't have any problems during my initial testing, but I didn't with the old firmware either. For me, the 6th tuner would tune to a premium channel for an hour or so, then after that I'd start getting the V58 errors. We'll see if all 6 tuners remain authorized when I get home from work this evening.


----------



## dkraft

Smirks said:


> Got my update to 1.5.3_1101 last night and enabled all 6 tuners this morning. I didn't have any problems during my initial testing, but I didn't with the old firmware either. For me, the 6th tuner would tune to a premium channel for an hour or so, then after that I'd start getting the V58 errors. We'll see if all 6 tuners remain authorized when I get home from work this evening.


Which cable company?


----------



## inc77

Got an email from Cablevision. They will be pushing the firmware update to my Tivo tonight. Perfect timing before the weekend. Hoping to see some good results from the people who already received this update.


----------



## AdamNJ

netw0rks said:


> Just stepped down to 5 tuners as someone recommended earlier and I just had a random reboot. Here's what happened:
> 
> Made the setting change, heard the 3 thumbs up sounds. Went back into the guide and started doing recordings of a mix of standard and premium channels. When I started the 5th, boom, reboot. :down:


After you change the number of available tuners, you are supposed to reboot the tivo (manually). Sounds like you didn't, so it noticed something wrong and did it itself.


----------



## AdamNJ

dkraft said:


> Which cable company?


Smirks is on Cablevision


----------



## anthonymoody

anthonymoody said:


> I fit the profile and just emailed Margret. Fingers crossed from here. Thanks to everyone involves for staying on top of this!
> 
> EDIT: btw for those who got the update, were you alerted by the TiVo/cc at all automatically? Or did you have to dig into the menus to check? I ask in case they push the update to me without responding to the email...thanks!


Just bumping myself here as I'd much appreciate an answer to the question of whether you get alerted by the TiVo/cc itself?

Many thanks!


----------



## netw0rks

So after the reboot (which I should've done manually) I noticed the problems remain with tuning channels. In fact, they seemed to be worse that before. So, I decided to punt and factory reset/wipe the whole thing and start over.

So now that's complete, and the tuning issues are just horrific. Right now, it's about 50/50 whether I'll be able to get a show to tune. This is independent of premium vs standard channel. Most of the time it's just a black screen, but occasionally it will display V53.

Again, I'm on *PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601*on Time Warner. Margret, if you have any suggestions, I would greatly appreciate them.

Thanks.


----------



## Smirks

anthonymoody said:


> Just bumping myself here as I'd much appreciate an answer to the question of whether you get alerted by the TiVo/cc itself?
> 
> Many thanks!


There was no alert. I went into the CableCARD menu to check for the new version.

Ed from Cablevision has responding to all of my emails within a few minutes, so I'm sure he'd tell you if you will be included in the latest push.


----------



## AdamNJ

netw0rks said:


> So after the reboot (which I should've done manually) I noticed the problems remain with tuning channels. In fact, they seemed to be worse that before. So, I decided to punt and factory reset/wipe the whole thing and start over.
> 
> independent of premium vs standard channel. Most of the time it's just a black screen, but occasionally it will display V53.
> 
> Again, I'm on *PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601*


The normal error here which is related to this issue is v58 (not authorized). I believe v53 is: "Problem with the signal on this channel. Trying again."

Are you using a Tuning Adapter in your setup? If so, I believe you need to reboot that at that time time by pulling the power otherwise you will have v53 errors. If you go into settings and try the "Test Channels", do the channels tuner correctly the 1st time? What kind of signal strength and what SNR are you getting?


----------



## AdamNJ

Last night my Cablevision Cisco CableCARD did not upgrade to 1.5.3.1101. It did however seem to update to 1.5.2.1601 last night. I can't be sure that 1.5.2.1401 was there before midnight, but I know it was there a few days ago.

When I looked this morning at the CC diag screen under the title "boot time" and "current time", it said "waiting for update". I rebooted the Tivo and that fixed the timestamps. I wonder though that maybe the CC/Tivo needed to be restarted before it would update a second time.

My original email (posted above) from Ed did say "Your cable card must currently running 152.1601 to receive the code upgrade", so maybe I needed this interim step.

After my email to Ed this morning, he said "We have resent the trigger for the upgrade". I can't check now since I am at work.

Based on his comment, I have another thing to point out regarding the low level of knowledge of the CV phone support techs. When this issue first started and I called saying my firmware was old...etc, I was told by 2-3 people that "we can't send the firmware to the card, it is just supposed to look for updates on its own when it starts." That doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## netw0rks

AdamNJ said:


> The normal error here which is related to this issue is v58 (not authorized). I believe v53 is: "Problem with the signal on this channel. Trying again."
> 
> Are you using a Tuning Adapter in your setup? If so, I believe you need to reboot that at that time time by pulling the power otherwise you will have v53 errors. If you go into settings and try the "Test Channels", do the channels tuner correctly the 1st time? What kind of signal strength and what SNR are you getting?


I am using a TA. I called TWC and they asked me to check levels also, on the TA. I did and found:

Tuner: -11dBmv
FDC: dont remember
RDC: 30's

Tech stated that anything under -7 was bad. The range is supposed to be -7 to +7. So I went outside and made the connection the TA is on a homerun. No splitters, etc. in the path.

Now my values are better, -3, 0, 26. However, I still have the channel tuning issues. I have a tech coming in the morning. What a pain.


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks smirks and Adam for the continued CV info and updates. 

Margret responding to my email saying she'd forwarded my info the CV so hopefully Ed or someone else will contact me soon.


----------



## YanksRule

I have lowered the number of tuners to 5, but how are we going to know when the firmware is updated and the 6th one is available? I guess it will just take trying to enable it once in a while?


----------



## keenanSR

andyf said:


> So this will probably never propagate to Comcast, right? Even though we use the same cards?


I'm curious about this as well although I haven't seen Comcast mentioned in this thread. It appears to be focused on CableVision and Verizon as far as I can tell, though the thread title is not selective of any particular provider or providers.


----------



## inc77

So I received the update from Cablevision this afternoon while I was at work. Cable card is now on 1.5.3 1101. I recorded 6 channels (mixture of HBO and Showtime) for about an hour and had no errors. It looks like it's fixed.


----------



## AdamNJ

YanksRule said:


> I have lowered the number of tuners to 5, but how are we going to know when the firmware is updated and the 6th one is available? I guess it will just take trying to enable it once in a while?


Who is your provider? If it is Cablevision, I would expect it to be released generally to all CC users after the couple of us test it out a little. And we might get a date saying so.

You can check the firmware version using the instructions in this thread. There is no message that the tivo box displays or anything.


----------



## AdamNJ

When I got home from work, I was able to confirm that I got the update to Cisco firmware 1.5.3.1101.

I would say it is going to take a few days to give a good test before we can say the issue is fixed. But so far with a 10 minute test of changing channels on all 6 tuners, no issues.


----------



## AdamNJ

andyf said:


> So this will probably never propagate to Comcast, right? Even though we use the same cards?





HarperVision said:


> ......or Time Warner? I'm on 153 0601





keenanSR said:


> I'm curious about this as well although I haven't seen Comcast mentioned in this thread.


The few of us that got the update to 1.5.3.1101 have to test it out first. I assume Cablevision only sent it to a handful of us so that we could test it and report back before they do a more general release. But CV doing a release certainly won't directly affect other networks.

Cablevision is the only company who admitted knowing about the issue and that they were testing newer firmware to correct it (although admittedly as a CV customer, I was only searching for this issue on CV elsewhere on the internet). Also note that on this board there are people who say that 1.5.3.0601 works already and we know of a provider who has their own 6 tuner dvr using this 601 release. The first step is getting the provider to care/acknowledge the issue so that they can start their own testing. Tivo might be able to apply some pressure from their end.

Margret might be able to shed more like on the question of "what about the rest of us?"


----------



## HarperVision

AdamNJ said:


> Did you put the 1.5.3.0601 card in your Roamio? I know you talked about it being in your HD HomeRun and what you were going to try it. But I never saw an update on if it fixed anything?


Yes I ended up having time to do it last night. It didn't fix anything. I have also tried dropping number of tuners from 6 all the way down to 3 with no success either. I'm really getting quite fed up with the possibility of spending $1500+ on a Pro, minis and Lifetime on each only be their beta tester!!! WMC here I come! At worst I'll keep expensive, over compressed HD DirecTV.


----------



## razor237

I wonder if the Cablevison SA cards are gonna get that firmware as well or should i try to get a Cisco card from them


----------



## NJguy

razor237 said:


> I wonder if the Cablevison SA cards are gonna get that firmware as well or should i try to get a Cisco card from them


Or what about Cablevision NDS cards? I wish Cablevision was monitoring this site like Margaret from Tivo is.  I have not seen an update on that card yet. Anyone with a Cablevision NDS card know of any update to those? I haven't received any emails or anything from them or Tivo. Hope it happens (or happened) soon.


----------



## AdamNJ

razor237 said:


> I wonder if the Cablevison SA cards are gonna get that firmware as well or should i try to get a Cisco card from them


Scientific Atlanta (SA) was bought by Cisco some years ago. So in the case of cablecards, they are the same and run the same software/firmware.

pkm800 / pkm802 - branded as SA
pkm801 / pkm803 - branded as Cisco
pkm908 - newest from Cisco, supports 8 tuners, but u probably won't find your provider using them.


----------



## jwbelcher

netw0rks said:


> I am on the Cisco PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 firmware, and I only have 5 tuners available. I also have some troubles tuning HBO/Cinemax channels. I am on Time Warner, in the Charlotte NC area.
> 
> Is there anything I can help with to get this resolved?
> 
> I did follow the steps in #212 to do the 777 Clear.


I have the same problem as you on Brighthouse in Orlando. Which is basically TWC with a different name. I have a tuning adapter and routinely fail on premium channels with Roamio. I dont experience issues on non-SDV channels or with normal broadcast channels using the CableCARD (FW 0601) when the TA is disconnected. However I have no consistency with tuning SDV + TA.

Its sounds like the same issue as Dave (HarperVision). I hope this issue has someone's attention.

James


----------



## AdamNJ

jwbelcher said:


> I have a tuning adapter and routinely fail on premium channels with Roamio. I dont experience issues on non-SDV channels or with normal broadcast channels using the CableCARD (FW 0601) when the TA is disconnected. However I have no consistency with tuning SDV + TA.
> 
> Its sounds like the same issue as Dave (HarperVision). I hope this issue has someone's attention.


It is my understanding that when the TA is connected, Tivo relies on the TA for all tuning decisions, the CC is only used to decrypt. I wonder if it could be possible that your TA cannot handle more then a certain number of streams.


----------



## gamo62

I'm having issues with Cincinnati Bell Fioptics. Only 4 out of 6 are authorized, with one being used for the Mini.

Current f/w: PKEY_1.5.2_F.p.1401 
Build Time April 20. 2009


----------



## cpgny9

NJguy said:


> Or what about Cablevision NDS cards? I wish Cablevision was monitoring this site like Margaret from Tivo is. I have not seen an update on that card yet. Anyone with a Cablevision NDS card know of any update to those? I haven't received any emails or anything from them or Tivo. Hope it happens (or happened) soon.


I have a cablevision (in NJ) NDS card w/version 3.92.13 and have the roamio plus since the day it came out, and all 6 tuners have been working fine. Had some problems at first on a couple of the tuners - just pulled the card out and put it back in a couple of times and a couple of resets later, everything worked.


----------



## NJguy

cpgny9 said:


> I have a cablevision (in NJ) NDS card w/version 3.92.13 and have the roamio plus since the day it came out, and all 6 tuners have been working fine. Had some problems at first on a couple of the tuners - just pulled the card out and put it back in a couple of times and a couple of resets later, everything worked.


Interesting. I'm not showing that build win NDS. I'm showing VGUARD 3.0.7_F.p.0501. Says build time for this was Mar 3, 2011. This is my 2nd card with this exact build.

Really happy for you it's working well since day one. I've got the Plus and wondering how long it will be before i use 6 tuners. I have a couple more weeks before I'm locked in with Tivo but I do have a 60 day return policy with BB. May try to call Tivo to see if they can extend.


----------



## tyheyn

TiVoMargret said:


> More feedback from our engineer:
> 
> Re: Post #221/Verizon FIOS is a different issue. Tuning works fine on all
> six tuners, but macroblocking has been reported on some channels. During our
> investigation, we determined that the problem does not exist on version 017
> cards:
> 514517-002-00 - Older
> 514517-006-00 - Old
> 514517-017-00 - Newer
> We are not finished investigating, but there is a chance we can workaround
> problems with the older cards through a software release. In the mean time,
> version 017 cards do work.
> 
> Re: Post #222/Thanks for the feedback, CoxInPHX. It is good to know that
> your particular combination of hardware and firmware is working fully.
> 
> Re: Post #223/monkeydust - please gather all the information described in
> post #212. That should be hugely helpful.
> 
> Re: Post #226/generaltso - Yours is a heavily tested configuration, and we
> have not experienced any issues. On the next failure, please gather the
> information described in post #212.
> 
> Re: Post #227/andyf - the behavior you describe sounds more like the
> CableCARD is crashing and being reset. You may have a faulty CableCARD. On
> the next failure, please gather the information described in post #212.
> getting the 777-Clear in during the period where all tuners are black would
> be quite useful.
> 
> Re: Post #230/profet and Post #232/Am_I_Evil - We're hearing more about NDS
> cards. Please go through the CableCARD menus and determine what firmware
> version you are running.
> 
> Re: Post #233/NJChris - Your CableCARD is definitely too old. You need to
> be at 1.5.2_2801 or higher.


Hi, Margret,

As I read through all of the posts, a lot of us Comcast subscribers are at 2401 for our CableCARDS; I'm guessing that that is the most recent mainstream release from Comcast. Is TiVo working to address this issue for this level of firmware?

Thanks!

Tyson


----------



## I WANT MORE

Does anyone have any experience with Midcontinent Communications? Anyone have them as a provider and able to use all 6 tuners?


----------



## Smirks

I checked on things yesterday evening and this morning and I'm happy to report all 6 tuners are still working with the 1.5.3_1101 firmware!

With 1.5.2_1601 my 6th tuner would V58 after a couple of hours. Now it's gone over 24 and still chugging along! I'd say things are definitely looking brighter for us Cablevisioners with Cisco/SA cards!


----------



## andyf

tyheyn said:


> Hi, Margret,
> 
> As I read through all of the posts, a lot of us Comcast subscribers are at 2401 for our CableCARDS; I'm guessing that that is the most recent mainstream release from Comcast. Is TiVo working to address this issue for this level of firmware?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tyson


Comcast in Houston subscribers were updated to 3001 a couple of years ago so it's unlikely 2401 is the latest mainstream release.


----------



## anthonymoody

So I got the update (CV, westchester county NY) and switched back to 6 tuners (I'd had to drop to 5). At first the added tuner said something like "Show not found" or something to that effect in the tuner list. But, it could tune channels. The channel number and show simply wasn't reflected in the list. 

Then I rebooted and now all 6 tuners seems to work. Fingers crossed that this is "it!"


----------



## AdamNJ

anthonymoody said:


> So I got the update (CV, westchester county NY) and switched back to 6 tuners (I'd had to drop to 5). At first the added tuner said something like "Show not found" or something to that effect in the tuner list. But, it could tune channels. The channel number and show simply wasn't reflected in the list.
> 
> Then I rebooted and now all 6 tuners seems to work. Fingers crossed that this is "it!"


Yes you need to reboot after changing the # of tuners, so the "Show not found" isn't something to be worried about.


----------



## mchief

I am also on Comcast and 3001. Still don't know if that is current or not. Tivo Roamio Plus arriving next week, I hope.


----------



## HarperVision

AdamNJ said:


> It is my understanding that when the TA is connected, Tivo relies on the TA for all tuning decisions, the CC is only used to decrypt. I wonder if it could be possible that your TA cannot handle more then a certain number of streams.


Yeah I was thinking that myself. You may be on to something, but I could swear I remember tuning 6 different streams that I'm sure are SDV. It seems to be hit or miss with me. It works one time, then not the next. It could certainly be a TA issue though, even if not a "number of streams" issue.


----------



## keenanSR

andyf said:


> So this will probably never propagate to Comcast, right? Even though we use the same cards?





AdamNJ said:


> The few of us that got the update to 1.5.3.1101 have to test it out first. I assume Cablevision only sent it to a handful of us so that we could test it and report back before they do a more general release. But CV doing a release certainly won't directly affect other networks.
> 
> Cablevision is the only company who admitted knowing about the issue and that they were testing newer firmware to correct it (although admittedly as a CV customer, I was only searching for this issue on CV elsewhere on the internet). Also note that on this board there are people who say that 1.5.3.0601 works already and we know of a provider who has their own 6 tuner dvr using this 601 release. The first step is getting the provider to care/acknowledge the issue so that they can start their own testing. Tivo might be able to apply some pressure from their end.
> 
> Margret might be able to shed more like on the question of "what about the rest of us?"


Thanks for the response, and good idea on asking Margret about other providers.


----------



## Smirks

Came home tonight to a frozen TiVo. Not sure if it was related to the new firmware, but I haven't seen this problem in the nearly two weeks it's been hooked up. Had to pull the plug and do a hard power cycle to get things going again. Guess I'll have to keep a closer eye on it for he next couple of days.


----------



## YanksRule

anthonymoody said:


> So I got the update (CV, westchester county NY) and switched back to 6 tuners (I'd had to drop to 5). At first the added tuner said something like "Show not found" or something to that effect in the tuner list. But, it could tune channels. The channel number and show simply wasn't reflected in the list.
> 
> Then I rebooted and now all 6 tuners seems to work. Fingers crossed that this is "it!"


I guess the updates are going out in waves as I am also CV of Westchester and still have the old firmware :-(. Hopefully it will be soon...


----------



## Jobeo

I'm on cablevision in CT and I definitely didn't receive any firmware update... still on 1.5.2 1601

However, switching to 5 tuners seems to have resolved all my issues


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks Adam for confirming the need for the reboot.

Yanksrule and Jobeo - if you haven't, make sure to email Marget at TiVo with your CV phone number and Roamio TSN. She forwards that to the CV techs for them to push out the FW update. My sense is that they do it selectively, not universally, as they don't want to risk breaking other devices in the field with a new FW if it's not absolutely necessary. (Sorry if this is obvious).


----------



## AdamNJ

i have no confirmation on this, but i really think if all the of CV customers wait a few more days for those that have the new firmware to confirm no issues, then it will be rolled out to every card. i doubt they want multiple versions to deal with.


----------



## NJguy

AdamNJ said:


> i have no confirmation on this, but i really think if all the of CV customers wait a few more days for those that have the new firmware to confirm no issues, then it will be rolled out to every card. i doubt they want multiple versions to deal with.


Well they have multiple versions since I have an NDS card now and they do not offer any other card in my Cablevision service area. I hope/(think?) you're right. 

If this get's fixed I'll sign up for lifetime with my TiVo and my 2 Mini's. I'm a new TiVo convert! Thanks to all of you who have been with TiVo for a long time. You're overall good comments are what swayed me away from the awful "whole home" service that Cablevision claims is so great.


----------



## netw0rks

netw0rks said:


> I am using a TA. I called TWC and they asked me to check levels also, on the TA. I did and found:
> 
> Tuner: -11dBmv
> FDC: dont remember
> RDC: 30's
> 
> Tech stated that anything under -7 was bad. The range is supposed to be -7 to +7. So I went outside and made the connection the TA is on a homerun. No splitters, etc. in the path.
> 
> Now my values are better, -3, 0, 26. However, I still have the channel tuning issues. I have a tech coming in the morning. What a pain.


An update....

It turns out that my firmware does not have the 5 tuner problem, I in fact do see all 6 tuners, and can record across all of them at the same time. I was looking at the info screen wrong. I thought the the multi-circle icon showed all my available tuners, but it dawned on me that i have those 5 plus the one I'm on. However....

I still have massive tuning issues. To date, I've literally spent close to 5 hours on the phone with Tivo and/or TWC. They of course pointed the finger at each other, but I'll boil it down like this. I've had a tech out and changed ends on connectors, (they were fine, I made them myself, compression type) added an amp, checked all signal levels, swapped out cable card, swapped out tuning adapter. I had to drive and get these items myself. Thanks TWC... #middlefiger

No dice. I still get black screens on 5/6 out of 10 channel changes. So, now a trip back to BestBuy. I swapped out the Tivo, brought it home and hooked it up to the new TA and cablecard, ran through the guided setup, blah blah, NO DICE. Same problem. Queue another 2.5 hour call with TWC and Tivo.

Through it all, I'll say that Tivo's support has been very good. Polite, courteous, understanding of the hassle, etc. I won't go into all the details, but they've taken all my testing info and sent it to 'engineering'. (I don't like being a beta tester, but I have faith in this product, it's very good, er, could be)

Hopefully, I'll get a resolution. The tech I worked with acknowledged that there must be 'software issues' between the tivo and the tuning adapter/cable card. Let's see how long that will be.


----------



## morac

netw0rks said:


> An update.... It turns out that my firmware does not have the 5 tuner problem, I in fact do see all 6 tuners, and can record across all of them at the same time. I was looking at the info screen wrong. I thought the the multi-circle icon showed all my available tuners, but it dawned on me that i have those 5 plus the one I'm on.


Just so you know, the issue isn't that people can't see all 6 tuners, the issue is that only 4 or 5 tuners can decrypt protected channels at the same time.


----------



## MyITGuy

Looks like I just got hit with this issue tonight when my Tivo didn't record Dexter or Donovan. Looked like it was recording, but when I went to watch Dexter it wasn't in my show list, and the history stated not authorized.

Tuning to live TV just showed a black screen.

Looks like I'm on firmware ending in 2401, in Comcast (Miami, FL). Is this issue still being worked on, or should I go back to post 212 and obtain the information being requested?


----------



## DigitalDawn

I believe that you need firmware 2801 or higher. I'm in Palm Beach Country, and we're still waiting for Comcast to update our cards. Supposedly this will happen sometime in October.

You also need to reduce your tuners to 4 until the system is updated.

While viewing the Channel List screen, enter one of the following number sequences on your Roamio remote control to set the maximum number of usable tuners:

88634 (the Roamio will use four tuners)
88636 (the Roamio will use six tuners)

You should hear "dings" representing the newly configured tuner count. Once your CableCARD has the appropriate firmware version, switch back to six tuners.

*** BTW the final Dexter was great.


----------



## profet

Cablevision NDS card issue update!

I previously (1 week ago) submitted a complaint about the NDS cards and cablevision to the FCC.

Today I got a phone call from cablevision about the FCC complaint and they explained that they are currently rolling out new firmware for NDS cards and I should have it by the end of this week or early next week.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

profet said:


> Cablevision NDS card issue update! I previously (1 week ago) submitted a complaint about the NDS cards and cablevision to the FCC. Today I got a phone call from cablevision about the FCC complaint and they explained that they are currently rolling out new firmware for NDS cards and I should have it by the end of this week or early next week.


this is exciting if it actually happens


----------



## ACDCfn

I have Cablevision and cisco card with OS- PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1601. Of course predictably it is causing havoc with my Roamio Plus and more so with Tivo Mini in another room. Any time mini randomly assigns tuner 5 or 6 i get the v58 or v53 error. I have limitied Roamio to 4 tuners for now as a work around but I just spent $1200 to upgrade from my 4 tuner Premiere to Roamio Plus and Tivo Mini both with Lifetime subscription and now this upgrade seems like a huge waste of $1200 courtesy of Cablevision non compliance with FCC. Since it seems they now have a beta version of 1.5.3 does anyone have a phone number at cablevision to have them push it to my card? I've spoke to every I could at Cablevision to no avail so far and also emailed Margaret from this thread. Really don't want to wait for another week or two or more to get the update.


----------



## NJguy

profet said:


> Cablevision NDS card issue update!
> 
> I previously (1 week ago) submitted a complaint about the NDS cards and cablevision to the FCC.
> 
> Today I got a phone call from cablevision about the FCC complaint and they explained that they are currently rolling out new firmware for NDS cards and I should have it by the end of this week or early next week.


I hope you are not joking about this and while it seems like good news I won't hold my breath for this to happen. With Cablevision "end of this week or early next week" could mean sometime between October and December. I look forward to us posting some GOOD NEWS about this update sooner rather than later.

I've filed multiple complaints with Cablevision and didn't receive the call you did.


----------



## profet

NJguy said:


> I hope you are not joking about this and while it seems like good news I won't hold my breath for this to happen. With Cablevision "end of this week or early next week" could mean sometime between October and December. I look forward to us posting some GOOD NEWS about this update sooner rather than later.
> 
> I've filed multiple complaints with Cablevision and didn't receive the call you did.


This wasn't a complaint with Cablevision. This was a complaint with the FCC about Cablevision that Cablevision responded to.

Have you filed a complaint with the FCC yet? If not, please do!


----------



## NJguy

profet said:


> This wasn't a complaint with Cablevision. This was a complaint with the FCC about Cablevision that Cablevision responded to.
> 
> Have you filed a complaint with the FCC yet? If not, please do!


Ooooooh. Sorry about that. Now I get it. I will file the complaint with the FCC too. You have a link to go to do this?

***EDIT*** Just filed


----------



## profet

NJguy said:


> Ooooooh. Sorry about that. Now I get it. I will file the complaint with the FCC too. You have a link to go to do this?


http://www.fcc.gov/complaints


----------



## Jobeo

ACDCfn said:


> I've spoke to every I could at Cablevision to no avail so far and also emailed Margaret from this thread. Really don't want to wait for another week or two or more to get the update.


You gotta go through Margret for this... I emailed her recently and was pushed the update in less than 24 hours.


----------



## NJChris

Got my Cablevision firmware update for my cablecard. Thanks TivoMargaret! 

Seems to be working on all 6 tuners now.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I WANT MORE said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Midcontinent Communications? Anyone have them as a provider and able to use all 6 tuners?


Sorry to bump this, but anyone??


----------



## CoxInPHX

I WANT MORE said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Midcontinent Communications? Anyone have them as a provider and able to use all 6 tuners?





I WANT MORE said:


> Sorry to bump this, but anyone??


Do you already have a CableCARD in another device? Even a cable provided STB or DVR?

You can look at the Diagnostic Menu of any STB/DVR and see what the CableCARD firmware is.


----------



## I WANT MORE

CoxInPHX said:


> Do you already have a CableCARD in another device? Even a cable provided STB or DVR?
> 
> You can look at the Diagnostic Menu of any STB/DVR and see what the CableCARD firmware is.


FW 2.65
FW* 6.25


----------



## CoxInPHX

I WANT MORE said:


> FW 2.65
> FW* 6.25


Others have confirmed those Motorola firmwares do support 6 tuners

One issue though may be the CableCARD Part# should be greater than 514517-01x-00, Part# 514517-*012*-00 should be sufficient. except for FiOS which seems to need 514517-*017*-00


----------



## I WANT MORE

CoxInPHX said:


> Others have confirmed those Motorola firmwares do support 6 tuners
> 
> One issue though may be the CableCARD Part# should be greater than 514517-01x-00, Part# 514517-*012*-00 should be sufficient. except for FiOS which seems to need 514517-*017*-00


Not finding that on the card or in the menu.


----------



## CoxInPHX

I WANT MORE said:


> Not finding that on the card or in the menu.


Part# should be the last item on the back of the CableCARD: second set of digits should be 012, 013, 015, 017


----------



## RustySTL

Anyone have an issue with only 2 tuners working? 

I called Charter to have my old card from my TiVoHD paired to the new Roamio and was still only receiving 2 tuners. They of course told me to call TiVo and they said that my card still wasn't authorized correctly but I should at least have 4 tuners working. They then told me to return my TiVo because it was defective.

I called Charter back and they said they'll have a tech out today to check it out. I'll fill everyone in as to what happens.

I have the 02.65 firmware on my Motorola card in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## I WANT MORE

CoxInPHX said:


> Part# should be the last item on the back of the CableCARD: second set of digits should be 012, 013, 015, 017


Guess I should have looked a little closer. 
514517-006-00


----------



## CoxInPHX

I WANT MORE said:


> Guess I should have looked a little closer.
> 514517-006-00


514517-006-00 does not work with FiOS and Copy Protection, I would try to get a newer card from your provider. Do they have a Walk-In center? Try to get a 514517-012-00 or newer.


----------



## I WANT MORE

CoxInPHX said:


> 514517-006-00 does not work with FiOS and Copy Protection, I would try to get a newer card from your provider. Do they have a Walk-In center? Try to get a 514517-012-00 or newer.


I don't have FIOS. They do have a walk-in center. I could check with them. My Roamio is supposed to arrive on Friday so I have some time. 
Just want to make sure I have everything I need ahead of time.
Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.


----------



## joelw

AdamNJ said:


> Joel,
> 
> Did you ever drop your Roamio down to 4 or 5 tuners as the the instructions in this thread? Also you say it's all tuners, but did you check which tuner it is from the cablecard/diagnostic screens? If you are just going off of the order that shows in the info >> multi tuner tab, the positioning is not accurate to = the tuner #.
> 
> How much longer do you have on the return period? It does look the update is coming soon, which I will speka to in my next post.


I've been away for a while, and haven't checked these boards. This is happening even when I dropped down to four tuners. I noticed something strange, though. If I go to settings> cable card diagnostics, then "test channels", the dropped channels almost always test OK. Most of the time, if I then go back to live TV, the dropped channels are working. Not always, but most of the time. This is a pain to constantly do, and, of course, if I have a planned recording on a dropped channel, it won't record. I still have a few days to return it to BB, so I'll see what develops.


----------



## joelw

profet said:


> http://www.fcc.gov/complaints


Thank you for this. I never thought to go to the FCC, and just filed a complaint online. We'll see if this helps.


----------



## NJguy

NJChris said:


> Got my Cablevision firmware update for my cablecard. Thanks TivoMargaret!
> 
> Seems to be working on all 6 tuners now.


GREAT NEWS NJChris! Excited you've got it all working now.

In thanking TivoMargarete, what did she do to help? Did you contact her directly? I would imagine she couldn't push a firmware update to your cable card.

Are you using an NDS card from Cablevision? I am very close to your location but with a different Cablevision provider so I'm not sure if you're using NDS or Cisco card.


----------



## gweempose

I never paid attention to this thread until today. What is the best way to test my Pro to make sure I don't have this problem? I just attempted to record 6 different premium stations at once, and it seems like they are all recording fine. Every recording has both audio and video. Does this mean I am in the clear?


----------



## NJguy

gweempose said:


> I never paid attention to this thread until today. What is the best way to test my Pro to make sure I don't have this problem? I just attempted to record 6 different premium stations at once, and it seems like they are all recording fine. Every recording has both audio and video. Does this mean I am in the clear?


Kinda have to just read through the thread. There were some things that were suggested in posts (don't quote me) 41 and 121 or so with regards to the V58 message and brining tuners down to 5 or 4 with some work arounds. Depending on the cable company and cablecard you could be just fine. My guess is that if you've had this for the month and haven't had an issue all is probably ok.


----------



## ACDCfn

TiVoMargret,

In case you still follow this thread I sent you my info yesterday and Cablevision still hasn't pushed an update yet. Also filed FCC complaint and continue to wait unable to enjoy all 6 tuners on Roamio plus and TivoMini...


----------



## NJguy

MyITGuy said:


> Looks like I just got hit with this issue tonight when my Tivo didn't record Dexter or Donovan. Looked like it was recording, but when I went to watch Dexter it wasn't in my show list, and the history stated not authorized.
> 
> Tuning to live TV just showed a black screen.
> 
> Looks like I'm on firmware ending in 2401, in Comcast (Miami, FL). Is this issue still being worked on, or should I go back to post 212 and obtain the information being requested?


I had the same issue. had Ray Donovan scheduled to record. Recorded fine last week. This week it only recorded the first 2:51 of the show and then stopped. WTF? What gives? I'm already down to 4 tuners on Cablevision in NY/NJ so I don't know why this would have happened.

I didn't really notice it until last night when I went to watch it.

***EDIT*** I set Tivo to record a repeat episode of Ray Donavan last night and it recorded just fine. So What gives? Anyone have an idea?


----------



## NJguy

I know the old saying....A watched pot never boils.....but ugh already. Still on NDS Card OS Ver: VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0501 with build time of March, 3, 2011. Please update this Cablevision. 

profet, how long was it before you heard back from Cablevision after your FCC filing?


----------



## Am_I_Evil

NJguy said:


> I know the old saying....A watched pot never boils.....but ugh already. Still on NDS Card OS Ver: VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0501 with build time of March, 3, 2011. Please update this Cablevision. profet, how long was it before you heard back from Cablevision after your FCC filing?


I agree...hope this is updated soon...


----------



## ACDCfn

CABLEVISION still hasn't update my card. This is B.S! They pushed update to the few lucky once on this blog but the rest of us could be stuck for a very long forseeble future. Don't buy that "update coming soon" at all. Been with cablevision for 7 years and many times before heard "next week" took 2 years. No joke! Was promised multi-room DVR by their higher ups many times as "next week" took them 2 years.


----------



## Smirks

ACDCfn said:


> CABLEVISION still hasn't update my card. This is B.S! They pushed update to the few lucky once on this blog but the rest of us could be stuck for a very long forseeble future. Don't buy that "update coming soon" at all. Been with cablevision for 7 years and many times before heard "next week" took 2 years. No joke! Was promised multi-room DVR by their higher ups many times as "next week" took them 2 years.


Woah, cowboy! Email Margret ([email protected]) and see if she can get you added to the list of folks to have the new firmware pushed to early. She'll likely give your info to a fellow named Ed at Cablevision who will handle the actual code push.

We have the updated firmware because we were proactive and asked to get it. It didn't just happen automatically.


----------



## I WANT MORE

CoxInPHX said:


> 514517-006-00 does not work with FiOS and Copy Protection, I would try to get a newer card from your provider. Do they have a Walk-In center? Try to get a 514517-012-00 or newer.


I was able to secure a 514517-017-00 today. Will report if it works on Friday when I get everything set up. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## ACDCfn

Smirks said:


> Woah, cowboy! Email Margret ([email protected]) and see if she can get you added to the list of folks to have the new firmware pushed to early. She'll likely give your info to a fellow named Ed at Cablevision who will handle the actual code push.
> 
> We have the updated firmware because we were proactive and asked to get it. It didn't just happen automatically.


I emailed TiVO Margret two days ago and no answer or update so far. If you or anyone else can share contact info for Ed or someone from CABLEVISION directly I would appreciate it. I don't want to be stuck waiting indefinitely. Here's my info: 
TiVo Service Number: 84800019023971F
CableCard ID: 0-011-045-450-001
Host ID: 0-350-135-977-535

Can send my phone and address in private message if that helps


----------



## NJguy

ACDCfn said:


> I emailed TiVO Margret two days ago and no answer or update so far. If you or anyone else can share contact info for Ed or someone from CABLEVISION directly I would appreciate it. I don't want to be stuck waiting indefinitely. Here's my info:
> TiVo Service Number: 84800019023971F
> CableCard ID: 0-011-045-450-001
> Host ID: 0-350-135-977-535
> 
> Can send my phone and address in private message if that helps


I got a response back from Margaret in 20 minutes (thank you Margaret  ). The unfortunate part of that was her answer: I will forward your information to Cablevision, but at this time Cablevision does not have updated firmware on the NDS cards to support all 6 tuners. Setting the Roamio to use 4 tuners is the best approach until they have an update available.

This is not Tivo's issue at all. I have to make a decision as to if I return this and go with my free year of crappy DVR service from Cablevision or have faith that they will fix this sooner rather than later. I did file a complaint with FCC since they offer up to 10 recordings at once on their own service so they should have all 6 tuners working on their NDS cablecards.


----------



## ACDCfn

Margret finally got back to me asking my current version of cable card software so hoping she'll forward it to Cablevision. More waiting for now. NJ guy why do you have NDS card? I am with CABLEVISION in nj and have scientific Atlanta/Cisco card. Can't you exchange your card?


----------



## HarperVision

OK here's where I'm at, as the last straw before I give up the TiVo and go to the HDHR prime and wash my hands of this. I did a bunch of diagnostics today and even took off work to do so. Everything, and I mean everything as far as signal levels, etc appear fine. I have FW 1.5.3_0601 on oceanic time warner. I dropped to 5 tuners and set 4 recordings for only SDV channels with cci of 0x02 (copy once). I started tuning to various other SDV channels using the one remaining tuner not recording. It was pretty successful with only a couple "cannot tune this channel" msgs asking to hit select to retune which worked. A few times I got a long black screen but I waited and the picture came up eventually.

I then tried going back to 6 tuners and did the same thing but with 5 recordings and one tuner free to channel surf. Now I'm getting a lot more plain black screens with no msgs at all and even if I wait and leave it alone, the video never comes on like in 5 tuner operation. So I went into the DVR Diagnostics section and the 5 recording tuners look fine, but on the 6th channel surfing tuner, when its a blank screen, at the end under the cablecard screen it says under "Decrypt Record Channels: 5 (03415)" and under tuner number 2 (the live ch surfing one) it says its an analog channel, not digital, and there's no cablecard association for this channel. The channel is supposed to be 1203 nfl network, which of course is SDV (digital). So I switch up one channel to 1204 nfl redzone and it tunes in fine, even though this is SDV with a cci of 0x02 as well. I look back in DVR diagnostics and it now shows the tuner tuning a digital signal and the cablecard association as well as now showing all 6 tuners back!!! ("Decrypt Record Channels: 6 (034152)"). If I go back to ch 1203 it does the same error again, as well as some other, but not all, SDV channels. 

Margret or anyone, does this sound like the bug where I need to drop to 5 tuners and how soon can I expect rectification, if ever? I'm curious if it really is because I have in the past dropped all the way down to only 3 tuners and still have had the occasional blank screen and error messages. Does this sound like maybe something else? I am at my wits end and don't have time for this.


----------



## moyekj

Note that after dropping # tuners you also need to reboot the machine if you haven't been doing so.


----------



## HarperVision

Yep, been doing that and rebooting the TA as well.....MANY times!!! Thanks for the heads up just in case though!


----------



## HarperVision

Well I was able to get the latest TiVo update just now (see other thread) and it didn't fix my issues, and the plot even thickens now because now I'm getting black screens on non SDV cablecard channels like CNN! It appears like its something between the ta and cablecard because cnn isnt sdv yet it also loses cablecard association and shows as "analog" too in the dvr diagnostic screen and we all know the roamio is digital only. Geez I give up!


----------



## lew-wolfgang

I think I can add some new data to the mix.

I'm a Cox customer in south San Diego county, which is SA/Cisco territory. I purchased a Pro and a Mini a couple of weeks ago and have been experiencing the tune-failure issue. At times 50% of the channel changes fail with a black screen. At other times it works well as I select sequential channels between 1035 and 1070.

On the CC:

90-db signal strength
35-db SNR
Manuf ID: 259
Firmware: PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601

Cox also supplied a Cisco STA1520 TA.

As a test, I started six simultaneous record sessions, all channels are encrypted with CCI=0x02.

I confirmed that the six encrypted channels were actually being recorded by looking at the content, first with the Mini and then with the Pro. All was well. I then stopped the recording and confirmed once again that all six recordings had content.

Thus, I don't think my tuning failures are being caused by CC tuners not decrypting.

Another *MAJOR* data-point backs up this supposition: The problem is mostly non-existent when tuning live-tv on the Mini! I've tested this by confirming that the Pro was failing most channel changes, then running upstairs to find that the Mini was working perfectly on the SAME channels the Pro was failing! I repeated this experiment a number of times with similar results. So why would the Mini's tune requests to the Pro work, while the Pro's own requests to itself fail?

For the record, the Mini does fail to tune from time-to-time, I'd guess maybe 1% of channel changes, versus 50% on the Pro (at times). I've also had the "waiting circle" a time or two that required a Mini reboot.


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure X1 is 4 tuners since Comcast advertises record 4 shows while watching a 5th. It says nothing about the 5th show being a live show.


The X1 is five tuners right now. A coworker got one installed earlier this week. His is setup to use five tuners. He was recording four channels and watching a fifth channel live.

Although he was told by the tech that the X1 had eight tuners with three not working. I told him that made no sense and it was probably six tuners. And when I read up on it that is what I found. That there were six tuners in it.

I told my brother about it and it sounds like he might finally be ready to pull the trigger on a TiVo after so many years.


----------



## hanlan

Hi all,

I'm on Cablevision-NJ/Oakland. I had a Cisco/SA 1.5.2..0601, sent my email to Margret. I got my update to 1.5.3..1101 and all seems to work.


----------



## ACDCfn

Sent multiple emails, still no update for me. Not sure why Cablevision seems to be leaving me out when others on this board get the update...


----------



## TiVoMargret

I would like to invite those of you who have a CableCARD from NDS to join our Beta. While I don't have a fix yet, the Beta has additional logging around the issue that will let us help Cisco/NDS understand the problem with the firmware.

If you are willing to join our Beta program, please sign up at:
http://fieldtrials.tivo.com

and then send me an email ([email protected]) with the subject: "NDS CableCARD"

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## razor237

If anyone in central NJ is looking to get a cisco card from cablevison i know the freehold optimum store has them, and once you get that maybe Margret can get your firmware updated


----------



## AdamNJ

I have had the updated firmware on Cablevision for a week now without any problems. I feel it is working great and ready for rollout to rest of the SA/Cisco PKM cards on Cablevision's network.

My previous tuning issue was exclusively with the 6th tuner which would bomb out immediately or within a few hours; the other 5 worked okay. After the update, I set 6 encrypted channels to record at multiple times in hopes of getting Tivo to have to switch channels on all tuners. No problems. I also have been primarily using the 6th tuner (confirmed which tuner from using the CC diagnostic screens) for my live viewing, so it has changed channels 20+ times over the last few days, and no issues. The Decrypt Fail screen under the CC Conditional Access set of screens shows no errors.

Another previous issue that I had frequently was macroblocking; this seems to be fixed with this firmware as well as I haven't seen any yet. It was supposed to be fixed in 1.5.2.2801 anyway:
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...ies/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_OS_1.5.2.3001.pdf

I emailed Ed H @ CV on Tuesday that it had been working fine (same info as above) and I asked what the next steps were (if there would be a general release for everyone else...etc), but I did not hear back from him.


----------



## howye

HarperVision said:


> Well I was able to get the latest TiVo update just now (see other thread) and it didn't fix my issues, and the plot even thickens now because now I'm getting black screens on non SDV cablecard channels like CNN! It appears like its something between the ta and cablecard because cnn isnt sdv yet it also loses cablecard association and shows as "analog" too in the dvr diagnostic screen and we all know the roamio is digital only. Geez I give up!


I have a Roamio basic, only 4 tuners, and this is the exact problem I am experiencing. Tonight I begin getting this problem on many more channels. Then I restarted to apply the most recent update, that did not help the problem. This is on Time Warner cable.


----------



## HarperVision

Sorry to hear that. I'm thinking it has something to do with analog channel simulcast and a glitch with how it tells the unit to tune to which channel, and it's mistaking something and trying to tune the analog channel instead, causing the black screen error because Roamio is digital only.


----------



## ACDCfn

Well at 1:30am Cablevision finally updated cable card firmware, I am back to 6 tuners, and all is good with the world. Thank you TiVo Margret and thank you Cablevision. Hope the rest of you guys get it all sorted out ASAP. Truly feel your pain and hoping CABLEVISION and TiVo will get this solved soon.


----------



## dhoward

I have not seen to much mention on Comcast in this thread. Does Comcast have the same problem with its cable cards and the full six tuner usage?


----------



## dkraft

dhoward said:


> I have not seen to much mention on Comcast in this thread. Does Comcast have the same problem with its cable cards and the full six tuner usage?


Yes Comcast has problems. The word is Comcast should be updating cable cards by the end of October. I have not seen anything posted her about Tivo working with Comcast like they are with other cable companies. I could be wrong but I have not seen anything.


----------



## howye

HarperVision said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'm thinking it has something to do with analog channel simulcast and a glitch with how it tells the unit to tune to which channel, and it's mistaking something and trying to tune the analog channel instead, causing the black screen error because Roamio is digital only.


It is plausible and matches up with what I remember in terms of problems tuning HD digital channels that still have SD versions in my cable lineup. I cannot verify that right away though. Question is, is anybody looking into this as a separate problem? I am replying here in the hopes it will get some attention, but I will be away until Sunday and unable to actually call into Tivo support to open a case with them directly. I think this problem is separate from the one in this thread and might be getting lost in the noise created by multiple new release bugs.


----------



## gweempose

dkraft said:


> Yes Comcast has problems. The word is Comcast should be updating cable cards by the end of October ...


I have Comcast, and all six of my tuners appear to be working fine. I am using a very old Motorola M-card that I removed from one of my S3s. Does the problem only affect newer cablecards, or is it limited to certain markets?


----------



## generaltso

gweempose said:


> I have Comcast, and all six of my tuners appear to be working fine. I am using a very old Motorola M-card that I removed from one of my S3s. Does the problem only affect newer cablecards, or is it limited to certain markets?


It seems to be limited to certain markets. Several people have reported no issues with an old PKM800 card running 1.5.2_3001 on Comcast. However, I've tried two PKM800 cable cards with that firmware version in two separate Roamio Pros and both only let me use 5 tuners. Maybe it has to do with the headend equipment. Don't know what else it could be.


----------



## AdamNJ

gweempose said:


> I have Comcast, and all six of my tuners appear to be working fine. I am using a very old Motorola M-card that I removed from one of my S3s. Does the problem only affect newer cablecards, or is it limited to certain markets?





generaltso said:


> It seems to be limited to certain markets. Several people have reported no issues with an old PKM800 card running 1.5.2_3001 on Comcast. However, I've tried two PKM800 cable cards with that firmware version in two separate Roamio Pros and both only let me use 5 tuners. Maybe it has to do with the headend equipment. Don't know what else it could be.


gweempose, you are using a motorola card. While there are some issues with the Moto cards, mostly we are talking about Cisco/SA cards here since they are more problemmatic. generaltso is referencing cisco cards.

Comcast users moto in some markets and cisco in others.


----------



## jaj2276

generaltso said:


> It seems to be limited to certain markets. Several people have reported no issues with an old PKM800 card running 1.5.2_3001 on Comcast. However, I've tried two PKM800 cable cards with that firmware version in two separate Roamio Pros and both only let me use 5 tuners. Maybe it has to do with the headend equipment. Don't know what else it could be.


I have the latest firmware with the Cisco(SA) PKM800 card. Tuners 5 and 6 are wonky (tuners 5 and 6 will work after a reboot, but then tuner 6 stops being able to decrypt all non-broadcast channels while tuner 5 seems to lose the ability to decrypt *some* - not all - non-broadcast channels).

I've heard that PKM803 cards with the latest firmware might work but I don't feel like making a special trip down to the Comcast office to have them look at me weird when I specifically ask for PKM803 cablecards (even if they have them).

I don't *need* 6 tuners right now so I'm ok with dropping down to 4 tuners. Of course if this problem lasts more than a few months, then I'm going to start to care. Hopefully my patience will be rewarded.


----------



## texas-Ed

I've been considering Roamio to replace an older version 3 TIVO. I'm in Houston on Comcast with a Cisco 800 card with the .3001 firmware. Sounds like the best I can hope for is 5 tuners operational for the time being. Does the unit perform reliably in that mode and record/playback dependably at this point?


----------



## generaltso

texas-Ed said:


> I've been considering Roamio to replace an older version 3 TIVO. I'm in Houston on Comcast with a Cisco 800 card with the .3001 firmware. Sounds like the best I can hope for is 5 tuners operational for the time being. Does the unit perform reliably in that mode and record/playback dependably at this point?


You might be fine. Plenty of people seem to be running that combination with all 6 tuners working fine. Mine only works with 5, but it's perfectly reliable with 5.


----------



## andyf

I'd like to say yes with 5 tuners but I missed 3 premiers last Monday due to a tuner getting a black screen. It's the only time it's happened since I got it when it first went on sale and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I WANT MORE said:


> I was able to secure a 514517-017-00 today. Will report if it works on Friday when I get everything set up. Thanks again for the help.


Received my Plus today. Got everything set up and activated. It appears all 6 tuners will receive programming, however none of them will tune to what appears to be the encrypted channels. I had the local cable company (Midcontinent Communications) send a couple of different signals but so far it is not working. 
514517-017-00 
I have a Motorola card FW*06.25


----------



## moyekj

I WANT MORE said:


> Received my Plus today. Got everything set up and activated. It appears all 6 tuners will receive programming, however none of them will tune to what appears to be the encrypted channels. I had the local cable company (Midcontinent Communications) send a couple of different signals but so far it is not working.
> 514517-017-00
> I have a Motorola card FW*06.25


You should check CableCard->Conditional Access screen to see if your CableCard is properly paired. You should see a "V" after Val for properly paired CableCard.
EXAMPLES:

NOT PAIRED PROPERLY
Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val: ? 0x15

PAIRED PROPERLY
Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val: V 0x0E

If Con = No then that means the CableCard is not activated


----------



## I WANT MORE

UPDATE - Had them send another higher level signal and all is well. I have all of my programming on all 6 tuners. The Tivo Mini is also working beautifully.
Thank-you everyone here for the assistance.


----------



## mchief

Set up my Plus yesterday. After the updates, called the Comcast Cable Card line and actually got a lady that knew what she was doing. Took longer to verify my account than it did to pair the card I took from my TV. Immediately paired and I started recording 6 Premium channels. All worked fine so far. Card firmware is SA 3001. Also stuck in a 2 TB WD 20EARS drive without a problem.


----------



## HarperVision

HarperVision said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'm thinking it has something to do with analog channel simulcast and a glitch with how it tells the unit to tune to which channel, and it's mistaking something and trying to tune the analog channel instead, causing the black screen error because Roamio is digital only.


I think I'm onto something with the quoted statement above. I set my Roamio to record 5 SDV channels, then started surfing with the 6th. All channels tuned well until I got to CNN HD again. (Ch 1113 here). I channeled up and down and each adjacent channel tuned perfectly, but CNN HD never tuned when I went back to it. Then I remembered I said the above regarding analog channels so I looked in my channel guide brochure I got from oceanic TWC I found that ch 14 is CNN on their analog tier (but its an on demand channel in their digital tier), so I tuned to ch 14 and of course get a message saying the TA doesn't support this channel (because its on demand), so I immediately tune back to ch 1113 CNN HD and what do you know, it tunes in! So I channel down to 1111 and that tunes well. Then I channel back up to 1113 CNN HD and no dice.....hmmmmmm. I keep tuning up, down etc and still nothing. I tune back to ch 14 and then back to 1113 and voila, it tunes again! I'm seeing a pattern here. Then I look and see that the CNN SD digital channel is ch 113, so I do the same experiment using that instead of ch 14 and wouldn't ya know, that works to tune channel 1113 as well, ......huh?!?!? Wow startling evidence that it indeed does have to do with analog and SD digital simulcasts of channels. When I tune to ANY other channel except the analog and digital SD versions of the same HD channel, like CNN HD, then it won't tune. (Remember this is all while recording on the other 5 tuners).

I think the key thing that may be tripping up Roamio is the fact that on the analog tier ch 14 is CNN, but on digital it's an on demand channel. When I use the HDHomerun Prime it lists both channels in the channel list. Not so with Roamio. Me thinks TiVo needs to maybe send a different guide to their digital only roamios. I think this is why, when I look at the DVR diagnostics screen, it ALWAYS shows the mis-tuned channel as an analog one!

What say you, TiVo?


----------



## AdamNJ

HarperVision said:


> Then I look and see that the CNN SD digital channel is ch 113, so I do the same experiment using that instead of ch 14 and wouldn't ya know, that works to tune channel 1113 as well, ......huh?!?!? Wow startling evidence that it indeed does have to do with analog and SD digital simulcasts of channels. When I tune to ANY other channel except the analog and digital SD versions of the same HD channel, like CNN HD, then it won't tune. (Remember this is all while recording on the other 5 tuners).


Do you have 113 and 14 in your channel list? If so, try removing them to only keep the HD version. Then probably reboot the TA, maybe the Roamio too. Can you now to to the hd version without any "special tricks"?

Do you know if your TWC does some work on their end that when you use their boxes that if you tune to 113 and have an HD box that instead it really shows the feed from 1113 (hd) even though you are tuned into the sd channel number? If so, maybe that is part of the problem and they could disable that 'feature' for your registered devices?


----------



## lew-wolfgang

HarperVision said:


> I think I'm onto something with the quoted statement above. I set my Roamio to record 5 SDV channels, then started surfing with the 6th. All channels tuned well until I got to CNN HD again. (Ch 1113 here). I channeled up and down and each adjacent channel tuned perfectly, but CNN HD never tuned when I went back to it. Then I remembered I said the above regarding analog channels so I looked in my channel guide brochure I got from oceanic TWC I found that ch 14 is CNN on their analog tier (but its an on demand channel in their digital tier), so I tuned to ch 14 and of course get a message saying the TA doesn't support this channel (because its on demand), so I immediately tune back to ch 1113 CNN HD and what do you know, it tunes in! So I channel down to 1111 and that tunes well. Then I channel back up to 1113 CNN HD and no dice.....hmmmmmm. I keep tuning up, down etc and still nothing. I tune back to ch 14 and then back to 1113 and voila, it tunes again! I'm seeing a pattern here. Then I look and see that the CNN SD digital channel is ch 113, so I do the same experiment using that instead of ch 14 and wouldn't ya know, that works to tune channel 1113 as well, ......huh?!?!? Wow startling evidence that it indeed does have to do with analog and SD digital simulcasts of channels. When I tune to ANY other channel except the analog and digital SD versions of the same HD channel, like CNN HD, then it won't tune. (Remember this is all while recording on the other 5 tuners).
> 
> I think the key thing that may be tripping up Roamio is the fact that on the analog tier ch 14 is CNN, but on digital it's an on demand channel. When I use the HDHomerun Prime it lists both channels in the channel list. Not so with Roamio. Me thinks TiVo needs to maybe send a different guide to their digital only roamios. I think this is why, when I look at the DVR diagnostics screen, it ALWAYS shows the mis-tuned channel as an analog one!
> 
> What say you, TiVo?


This is really interesting.

I've been getting the black screen on about 50% of my HD tunes today. So I start recording on 5-tuners and start surfing with the up/down channel button. Now all channels tune perfectly! I search for 30-minutes and couldn't find a bad one! When I tune to channels in the analog band, the tuner I'm surfing on says they're QAM-256 channels. Not analog? Is this normal?

Also, I've noticed that when the Pro is unable to tune, my Mini works perfectly! Could the Mini be pulling a different channel list?


----------



## HarperVision

AdamNJ said:


> Do you have 113 and 14 in your channel list? If so, try removing them to only keep the HD version. Then probably reboot the TA, maybe the Roamio too. Can you now to to the hd version without any "special tricks"?


 No I removed those long ago. They're still in the list when I go into the channel list menu, but unchecked of course. What I'm saying is don't even make them available at all and maybe that'll fix it.



AdamNJ said:


> Do you know if your TWC does some work on their end that when you use their boxes that if you tune to 113 and have an HD box that instead it really shows the feed from 1113 (hd) even though you are tuned into the sd channel number? If so, maybe that is part of the problem and they could disable that 'feature' for your registered devices?


 I've heard of them doing that in twc areas and i remember asking the counter csr when I picked up the second ta and cc. She said they hoped to do it in this area soon. I took that with a grain of salt and I have no clue if they actually do or will ever do it here. I have never had nor will ever have one of their boxes.


----------



## HarperVision

lew-wolfgang said:


> This is really interesting.
> 
> I've been getting the black screen on about 50% of my HD tunes today. So I start recording on 5-tuners and start surfing with the up/down channel button. Now all channels tune perfectly! I search for 30-minutes and couldn't find a bad one! When I tune to channels in the analog band, the tuner I'm surfing on says they're QAM-256 channels. Not analog? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, I've noticed that when the Pro is unable to tune, my Mini works perfectly! Could the Mini be pulling a different channel list?


Yes that's normal and is the auto tune simulcast I'm talking about. My Roamio automatically tunes to the sd digital version of the channel when I select the analog channel version (ch3 local analog fox and ch83 digital fox, ch 1003 HD Fox). That's the issue that I think is causing the bad tunes on the HD versions somehow.

Not sure on the minis. I should try that too.


----------



## jwbelcher

HarperVision said:


> Yes that's normal and is the auto tune simulcast I'm talking about. My Roamio automatically tunes to the sd digital version of the channel when I select the analog channel version (ch3 local analog fox and ch83 digital fox, ch 1003 HD Fox). That's the issue that I think is causing the bad tunes on the HD versions somehow.
> 
> Not sure on the minis. I should try that too.


Try turning off your Tuning Adapter. Tivo will tune the HD channels instead of SD for the ch3 fox.


----------



## HarperVision

jwbelcher said:


> Try turning off your Tuning Adapter. Tivo will tune the HD channels instead of SD for the ch3 fox.


I have them unselected in my channel list and I'm NOT going to turn off my TA and lose all the other channels I'm paying for. My HDHR prime does this tuning fine and I'm not accepting paying this much money for a Jerry rigged system!


----------



## NJguy

TiVoMargret said:


> I would like to invite those of you who have a CableCARD from NDS to join our Beta. While I don't have a fix yet, the Beta has additional logging around the issue that will let us help Cisco/NDS understand the problem with the firmware.
> 
> If you are willing to join our Beta program, please sign up at:
> http://fieldtrials.tivo.com
> 
> and then send me an email ([email protected]) with the subject: "NDS CableCARD"
> 
> Thanks,
> --Margret


Why can't we just get NON NDS cards? The problem around the firmware is that it's old! I've documented that in previous posts. While others have updated the firmware, NDS/Cisco stands still. I hope this works soon.


----------



## BruceShultes

NJguy said:


> Why can't we just get NON NDS cards? The problem around the firmware is that it's old! I've documented that in previous posts. While others have updated the firmware, NDS/Cisco stands still. I hope this works soon.


Certain cable company head ends only work with specific cable card brand(s).

Even if you could obtain a different brand of cable card, it wouldn't do you any good unless your cable company's head end had software that supported it.


----------



## NJguy

BruceShultes said:


> Certain cable company head ends only work with specific cable card brand(s).
> 
> Even if you could obtain a different brand of cable card, it wouldn't do you any good unless your cable company's head end had software that supported it.


Learned that today. Tried to go to Oakland, NJ to get a Cisco card (as someone else suggested in another post...they went to Randolph to get a Cisco card).

Oakland said the only card that works with my system is an NDS card

So, I'm waiting for a fix from/with Cablevision and TiVo.

I was contacted by Cablevision today about my FCC complaint. I mentioned that it was my understanding that cable companies did not have to offer more than 4 working tuners on a cablecard if they were not offering more than 4 tuners to record at once.....but.....since Cablevision now offers up to 10 tuner recordings at once they need to authorize the maximum of 6 tuners on their cards immediately. She was speechless for a good 7 to 10 seconds when I came out with that and just said she'd get back to me within 24 to 48 hours. I have been very polite to all as I know this is a software thing and know it may take some time to fix. I just want this to be at the top of the software fix list, not way at the bottom. We'll see what happens.


----------



## GriffithStrife

andyf said:


> I'd like to say yes with 5 tuners but I missed 3 premiers last Monday due to a tuner getting a black screen. It's the only time it's happened since I got it when it first went on sale and it hasn't happened since.


Hello Andyf please forgive me if this comes out rude because that is not my intention but, I also live in Houston and have no trouble picking up all 6 tuners. Several other people have stated the same thing to you, I believe you are suffering from a different problem maybe the unit or the card. Either way I would look into other solutions than a cable card firmware, Houston is up to date on the firmware


----------



## cyberskier

GriffithStrife said:


> Hello Andyf please forgive me if this comes out rude because that is not my intention but, I also live in Houston and have no trouble picking up all 6 tuners. Several other people have stated the same thing to you, I believe you are suffering from a different problem maybe the unit or the card. Either way I would look into other solutions than a cable card firmware, Houston is up to date on the firmware


It is also possible that the problem is with the cable card, but only arises under very specific circumstances, so others aren't seeing it. I'm not saying that is the case, but it is possible. Here's a post where a user describes getting the problem when selecting a very specific channel combination:

Only 5 of 6 tuners work - is that b/c of Mini?


----------



## cyberskier

Do I have to wait for the problem to appear to lock out the 6th tuner, and go with 5? Or if I do it when all 6 are working, will it still lock out the correct (faulty) tuner? I ask because I've only seen the problem on a couple of occasions.


----------



## RustySTL

RustySTL said:


> Anyone have an issue with only 2 tuners working?
> 
> I called Charter to have my old card from my TiVoHD paired to the new Roamio and was still only receiving 2 tuners. They of course told me to call TiVo and they said that my card still wasn't authorized correctly but I should at least have 4 tuners working. They then told me to return my TiVo because it was defective.
> 
> I called Charter back and they said they'll have a tech out today to check it out. I'll fill everyone in as to what happens.
> 
> I have the 02.65 firmware on my Motorola card in case anyone is wondering.


I meant to follow up on this last week, but after 3 calls to Charter and a tech coming out, and two calls to TiVo, I found it was the Tuning Adapter. The Charter tech swore up and down that their cards only do two tuners...I asked him to leave since I knew he had no clue what he was talking about.

Resetting the Tuning Adapter gave me all 6 tuners working without any problems.


----------



## sanyewest

got my roamio plus today instill wd20eurs 2tb it 317hrs n im on cablevision n all 6 tuning are working i rec 6 ch n its all good thank to everyone on this forume my cable card fimwave ver. vguad 3.0.7_f.p.0501


----------



## Am_I_Evil

sanyewest said:


> got my roamio plus today instill wd20eurs 2tb it 317hrs n im on cablevision n all 6 tuning are working i rec 6 ch n its all good thank to everyone on this forume my cable card fimwave ver. vguad 3.0.7_f.p.0501


Give it time


----------



## NJguy

sanyewest said:


> got my roamio plus today instill wd20eurs 2tb it 317hrs n im on cablevision n all 6 tuning are working i rec 6 ch n its all good thank to everyone on this forume my cable card fimwave ver. vguad 3.0.7_f.p.0501


Trust me when I tell you that all 6 will not work for long. You'll find it out when you try to record something you really want to see and it will only be a partial recording. They are supposedly working on it.


----------



## sanyewest

oh nice going now i only have 5 working my cablecard is nds m-card from cablevision my say nds s/w ver: 3.92.13 aug 15 2010 20:23:20 no v


----------



## TC25D

No need to post like a text message. Capitalization and punctuation aid readability.


----------



## NJguy

sanyewest said:


> oh nice going now i only have 5 working my cablecard is nds m-card from cablevision my say nds s/w ver: 3.92.13 aug 15 2010 20:23:20 no v


You should only have 4 working with this NDS card from Cablevision. If you're saying 5 you'll see it drop to 4 eventually. Check previous posts from Margaret as to how to drop your box down to 4 tuners (from 6). It's a known problem and they are working on a fix.

You can also file a complaint with FCC. You'll get a call from Cablevision letting you know they are working on it but I figure the more people that file with FCC the higher this goes up on their list of priorities.


----------



## DigitalDawn

Looks like October won't be the month for Comcast Florida updates. So get used to having only 4 tuners on your Roamio Plus and Pro.

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Xfinit...tlanta-Cisco-Cable-Boxes/td-p/1501473/page/24


----------



## generaltso

Finally got my Comcast PKM801 card updated to 1.5.2_3001. With 1401, I could only get 5 tuners to work. Now with 3001, only 4 tuners work. This is not going in the right direction. My other card, which is a PKM800 running 3001 still has 5 working tuners.


----------



## NJguy

No issue with 4 tuners for a couple of weeks and now I get a ton of channels that say "Channel not available. Contact your cabe provider for more information" WTF. I'm already down to 4 tuners. Unfortunately I think I'm just about done with TiVo. Cable has a crappy box and only 2 tuners (unless I go back to the multi room thing with Cablevision) but at least it works more often than TiVo. I shouldn't have this happen.


----------



## HarperVision

Windows media center is your friend! (Or DirecTV)


----------



## MrMikeinflorida

report from florida....

I live in Sebastian, fl and picked up my Motorola M cable card (FW 6.25) for Comcast in vero beach last Friday to use with my roamio plus. even though the area hasn't updated to the x1 or new guide, the supplied card did make available all 6 tuners on the roamio.

I will point out that the Comcast cable card hotline was responsive and efficient. they made sure to identify the unit as a roamio as opposed to premiere in their system. while some channels didn't show up initially, I did identify the conditional access val as ? instead of V (which indicates that it wasn't fully paired). quickly called back and person helping me identified that original activation had the wrong host id. problem corrected within seconds.

overall, happy to see that Comcast in the florida treasure coast is ready for the roamio.


----------



## DigitalDawn

Mr. Mike,

Do you have any premium channels such as HBO or Showtime?


----------



## MrMikeinflorida

no hbo or showtime, but I have encore channels which didn't show up till they properly paired the card.


----------



## Ryan Nelson

RustySTL said:


> I meant to follow up on this last week, but after 3 calls to Charter and a tech coming out, and two calls to TiVo, I found it was the Tuning Adapter. The Charter tech swore up and down that their cards only do two tuners...I asked him to leave since I knew he had no clue what he was talking about.
> 
> Resetting the Tuning Adapter gave me all 6 tuners working without any problems.


I'm on Charter in Alabama and can only get 4 tuners to work on a Roamio Pro. I read this thread and returned my very old cable card with firmware 1.5.2_F.p.1601 to Charter for a swapout. I've tried several cable cards and still have the issue. My current cable card is a Cisco PKM803 with a firmware of PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401. They've tried doing firmware updates over the coax with no luck multiple times with multiple cards. I had 2 charter techs and a supervisor at my house looking at it today for several hours. They are going to try to upgrade a card at their office to 1.5.2_2801 or higher, but not 1.5.3_0601, and then physically bring it to my house for a swapout. They can't figure out why the firwmare upgrade won't happen over the network - signal is great, and they can refresh etc.


----------



## gamo62

Had CinBell come out and swap out my OLD PKM-800 with a new PKM-803. (You can probably tell I have had the card for about 4 years) As soon as it was inserted, and before the tech could get any of the information off of the diag screen, it started to download an update. The version is 3001, and after the update, ALL 6 tuners are now working.


----------



## DigitalDawn

MrMikeinflorida said:


> no hbo or showtime, but I have encore channels which didn't show up till they properly paired the card.


I just re-read your post, and realized why you have 6 tuners. You're using the Motorola cards, and us folks further south have an Adelphia head-end using the old SA/Cisco cards. Can't wait for the firmware update.


----------



## speedy2

So has TiVo been working to get the tuner problem with the Cisco/SA cards issue resolved? I have the 3001 firmware. Is there any progress?


----------



## Jobeo

Ryan Nelson said:


> but not 1.5.3_0601


i'm on cablevision CT with the 1.5.3 1101 firmware and it resolved all problems... many times recording on all 6 tuners without issue for several weeks..

so I would say that is the firmware you should try and get


----------



## RSCHOON

Jobeo said:


> i'm on cablevision CT with the 1.5.3 1101 firmware and it resolved all problems... many times recording on all 6 tuners without issue for several weeks..
> 
> so I would say that is the firmware you should try and get


I second this. I got the updated firmware last week and it seems to be working with all 6 tuners now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## NJguy

So here we are almost 2 months in with Cablevision and NDS card with OS Ver: VGUARD 3.0.7_F.p.0501 and STILL no fix. I am thrilled for all of you that have all 6 tuners. It seems most have their problems fixed since posts on this thread have diminished tremendously in the past few weeks.

It seems TiVo and Cablevision could care less about these NDS cards. 

Tried to get it working with both TiVo and Cablevision....FAIL. 
They told me over a month ago they are working on a fix....to date, FAIL. 
I send complaint to FCC about Cablevision needing to fix this since they offer box where you can record up to 10 shows at once so they at least have to offer max of 6 for cable card...FAIL. Cablevision called and said, "We're working on it." REALLY, I already knew that!

Just frustrated I guess since I purchased a Roamio Plus with two minis and now the fall season has started I've had issues recording when the minis are in use (since they each take a tuner). The key to 6 tuners for me is being able to record and watch minis.

If it didn't cost so much for lifetime service I'd think about getting two Roamio basics and a mini. The math just doesn't work though with that 2 Roamios $400 + 2 Lifetime service $800 + Stream $100 + Mini with lifetime service $250 = 1550. What I have now with lifetime (I haven't purchased yet since the all may go back without a darn fix) Roamio Plus $400 + Lifetime $400 + 2 minis with lifetime $500 = 1300. Why spend $250 more when I shouldn't have to. This should be fixed by now like everyone else.

I even tried to go get a Cisco card and they told me only NDS cards work in my area UGH!


----------



## andyf

I think there's a lot of Comcast/Cisco customers suffering through this also and they don't even have word of an update coming.


----------



## tomhorsley

andyf said:


> I think there's a lot of Comcast/Cisco customers suffering through this also and they don't even have word of an update coming.


Actually we have lots of words. The first word was "summer", then the word changed to "october", now the word is "someday" .

What I'd really like to know is if the cablecard firmware is really not backward compatible with old headend software. Is it actually true that they can't provide newer firmware till they rollout all their updated infrastructure? Or is it just that they don't want to because only whiny TiVo users care?


----------



## andyf

Maybe for Florida folks. Not a peep for Houston. Interesting that the X1 is advertised as having 5 tuners. Record 4 shows and watch another live...........


----------



## NJguy

Sorry to say this but, I guess, it's good to hear others are still having the issue. Cablevision was able to do the upgrade to Cisco Cards but not NDS cards. That's interesting to me.


----------



## HarperVision

NJguy said:


> So here we are almost 2 months in with Cablevision and NDS card with OS Ver: VGUARD 3.0.7_F.p.0501 and STILL no fix. I am thrilled for all of you that have all 6 tuners. It seems most have their problems fixed since posts on this thread have diminished tremendously in the past few weeks.
> 
> It seems TiVo and Cablevision could care less about these NDS cards.
> 
> Tried to get it working with both TiVo and Cablevision....FAIL.
> They told me over a month ago they are working on a fix....to date, FAIL.
> I send complaint to FCC about Cablevision needing to fix this since they offer box where you can record up to 10 shows at once so they at least have to offer max of 6 for cable card...FAIL. Cablevision called and said, "We're working on it." REALLY, I already knew that!
> 
> Just frustrated I guess since I purchased a Roamio Plus with two minis and now the fall season has started I've had issues recording when the minis are in use (since they each take a tuner). The key to 6 tuners for me is being able to record and watch minis.
> 
> If it didn't cost so much for lifetime service I'd think about getting two Roamio basics and a mini. The math just doesn't work though with that 2 Roamios $400 + 2 Lifetime service $800 + Stream $100 + Mini with lifetime service $250 = 1550. What I have now with lifetime (I haven't purchased yet since the all may go back without a darn fix) Roamio Plus $400 + Lifetime $400 + 2 minis with lifetime $500 = 1300. Why spend $250 more when I shouldn't have to. This should be fixed by now like everyone else.
> 
> I even tried to go get a Cisco card and they told me only NDS cards work in my area UGH!


Believe me, I feel your pain NJguy!


----------



## NJguy

HarperVision said:


> Believe me, I feel your pain NJguy!


Wow. Seemed this was a dying thread. Either people just learned to live with it (though unacceptable) and stopped posting or they are getting worn down and stopped. Please don't stop. Margaret from Tivo and others from the cable companies (not that they care) need to know this is STILL a big issue for many.


----------



## dkraft

andyf said:


> I think there's a lot of Comcast/Cisco customers suffering through this also and they don't even have word of an update coming.


Yes, you are correct. Comcast and no idea when we may get an update. I just got worn down and just pray my 4 channels record.


----------



## NJguy

dkraft said:


> Yes, you are correct. Comcast and no idea when we may get an update. I just got worn down and just pray my 4 channels record.


 I'm sure (or at a minimum hoping) they are working to come up with the fix for this but I do not think we should get worn down. It should be something that works and we shouldn't just accept that a fix will come....eventually. There is value in having 2 extra tuners and TiVo is charging for a that has those two extra tuners. It seems that initially they cared and Margaret was responsive and now it's priority has fallen because they want to improve their current software and roll out streaming before the holiday shopping season comes. Well this will hurt the more lucrative Pro and Plus sales. I'm sure TiVo profit margin is much higher on those than the base model (much like a 16GB iPad sells for $499 but a 64GB sells for $200 more when the extra flash memory likely costs them an extra $30 at most).

Come on TiVo, help us, especially your new users who could be your biggest advocates. I get that you could not have tested EVERY card with EVERY cable company beforehand but work with those companies and prove to us you're really trying to do this. Communication is important.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

still waiting here...NDS card...initially i refused to lower the tuner amount under i thought i paid for 6 i'm using 6...but after numerous missed recordings i bit the bullet and lowered the amount...really hope an updated firmware is released soon though...(after a reboot i would occasionally have 6 working, but eventually that would stop and recordings would be missed)


----------



## NJguy

Am_I_Evil said:


> still waiting here...NDS card...after a reboot i would occasionally have 6 working, but eventually that would stop and recordings would be missed


Same here. I would reboot to get 6 but eventually go back down to 4 because I was afraid of missing recordings or getting 2 minutes of a recording.

FCC complaint did nothing IMO. All that happened was a call from Cablevision saying we're working on it. Of course now it doesn't matter since there's nobody working at the FCC for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Ryan Nelson

Ryan Nelson said:


> I'm on Charter in Alabama and can only get 4 tuners to work on a Roamio Pro. I read this thread and returned my very old cable card with firmware 1.5.2_F.p.1601 to Charter for a swapout. I've tried several cable cards and still have the issue. My current cable card is a Cisco PKM803 with a firmware of PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401. They've tried doing firmware updates over the coax with no luck multiple times with multiple cards. I had 2 charter techs and a supervisor at my house looking at it today for several hours. They are going to try to upgrade a card at their office to 1.5.2_2801 or higher, but not 1.5.3_0601, and then physically bring it to my house for a swapout. They can't figure out why the firwmare upgrade won't happen over the network - signal is great, and they can refresh etc.


Still trying to get 1.5.2_2801 or higher card - Charter is working on it. They did put two cisco tuning adapters on my Roamio and it has helped dramatically. I can record with 4 or 5 tuners (depends) - all of which are on encrypted SDV channels. I still have it set at 6 tuners and its working fine as long as one tuner is on an unencrypted local channel (which is common if I'm recording 6 shows).


----------



## sanyewest

update: i just email margret with my info. today had cable guy replace old cable card with new one yup still nds card n still getin some ch with (V58) on tuner 5,6


----------



## NJguy

sanyewest said:


> update: i just email margret with my info. today had cable guy replace old cable card with new one yup still nds card n still getin some ch with (V58) on tuner 5,6


Yep. You need to drop down to 4 tuners. Not really an acceptable solution but it's really the only one us NDS card people have.


----------



## HDRyder9

I was fine until I got the October update, now I'm down to five tuners.


----------



## TimA

speedy2 said:


> So has TiVo been working to get the tuner problem with the Cisco/SA cards issue resolved? I have the 3001 firmware. Is there any progress?


Your 3001 Firmware CableCard doesn't work? According a to post from TivoMargret (below) the PKM800 with the 3001 firmware is a "heavily tested configuration". Luckily, I learned this information before I purchased a Roamio Pro. After I got my Pro and paired the CableCard (Comcast), I was able to successfully record 6 simultaneous premium channels. Although I have 6 working tuners, I still get the "channel unauthorized" problem which goes away if I jump between several different channels.

"Re: Post #226/generaltso - Yours is a heavily tested configuration, and we
have not experienced any issues. On the next failure, please gather the
information described in post #212."

Post #226 is a PKM800 with the 3001 firmware


----------



## jaj2276

TimA said:


> Your 3001 Firmware CableCard doesn't work? According a to post from TivoMargret (below) the PKM800 with the 3001 firmware is a "heavily tested configuration". Luckily, I learned this information before I purchased a Roamio Pro. After I got my Pro and paired the CableCard (Comcast), I was able to successfully record 6 simultaneous premium channels. Although I have 6 working tuners, I still get the "channel unauthorized" problem which goes away if I jump between several different channels.
> 
> "Re: Post #226/generaltso - Yours is a heavily tested configuration, and we
> have not experienced any issues. On the next failure, please gather the
> information described in post #212."
> 
> Post #226 is a PKM800 with the 3001 firmware


Read my post #388. This configuration does not work in ALL markets. I suppose maybe it works in some, but definitely not all. I haven't switched back to using 5 or 6 tuners so can't say if it's magically fixed itself (although I can confirm I'm still using 3001 and on PKM800).

It's weird, this thread was super active once the problem first appeared and it seemed as if it was going to result in a quick resolution. Now however it's a post every few days and the posts are from people who are just now realizing they don't really have all 6 tuners.


----------



## MyITGuy

HarperVision said:


> Windows media center is your friend! (Or DirecTV)


While I initially loved my MCE box with the Ceton Tuner...I ditched it when I moved from Melbourne, FL to Miami, FL in favor of the Roamio and I'm not looking back.

With the MCE box there were too many issues that cropped up due to the latest Ceton Firmware and/or MCE Updates that caused too many missed/failed recordings.


----------



## WeBoat

tyheyn said:


> I'm here in Naples, as well, same firmware. I believe two out of the six tuners have the V58 error here locally.


Estero here. Currently set to 5 and seems to be working ok.


----------



## generaltso

TimA said:


> Your 3001 Firmware CableCard doesn't work? According a to post from TivoMargret (below) the PKM800 with the 3001 firmware is a "heavily tested configuration". Luckily, I learned this information before I purchased a Roamio Pro. After I got my Pro and paired the CableCard (Comcast), I was able to successfully record 6 simultaneous premium channels. Although I have 6 working tuners, I still get the "channel unauthorized" problem which goes away if I jump between several different channels.
> 
> "Re: Post #226/generaltso - Yours is a heavily tested configuration, and we
> have not experienced any issues. On the next failure, please gather the
> information described in post #212."
> 
> Post #226 is a PKM800 with the 3001 firmware


Yeah, the 3001 firmware definitely does not work in all markets. My PKM800 with 3001 can only use 5 tuners. My PKM801 card with 3001 can only use 4 tuners. I think it will be a long time before we see Comcast roll out a newer firmware that fixes this issue in all markets.


----------



## andyf

Running with only 5 tuners on version 3001 in Houston on Comcast with Cisco CC.


----------



## HarperVision

HDRyder9 said:


> I was fine until I got the October update, now I'm down to five tuners.


Oh, can't be, according to TiVo and the bright house networks tech it's all the cisco tuning adapter's fault!  (tongue firmly planted in cheek)


----------



## HarperVision

MyITGuy said:


> While I initially loved my MCE box with the Ceton Tuner...I ditched it when I moved from Melbourne, FL to Miami, FL in favor of the Roamio and I'm not looking back.
> 
> With the MCE box there were too many issues that cropped up due to the latest Ceton Firmware and/or MCE Updates that caused too many missed/failed recordings.


Yeah I've had mce on and off for a long time as well, using Ceton, silicon dust and many other tuners. I'll tell you though, the Ceton InfiniTV 6pcie was extremely stable once they gave me the new FW that fixed this very tuning issue that's being discussed here with tivos.


----------



## profet

Cablevision with NDS card here.

Seems that this issue has gotten worse since the roamio update. I used to get five tuners now I'm down to four.


----------



## HDRyder9

Am I the only user that's down a tuner after the mid October update?


----------



## andyf

I don't think the update has any effect on this issue, hence I haven't tried going back to 6 tuners.


----------



## HDRyder9

andyf said:


> I don't think the update has any effect on this issue, hence I haven't tried going back to 6 tuners.


Why aren't more people screaming about this? I'm pretty perturbed that I bought a 6 tuner Tivo that doesn't have 6 tuners.


----------



## Unbeliever

HDRyder9 said:


> Why aren't more people screaming about this? I'm pretty perturbed that I bought a 6 tuner Tivo that doesn't have 6 tuners.


It's not TiVo's fault. It's the cable card firmware bug's fault and the cable company not updating cable cards to a bugfixed firmware version.

TiVo is trying to work around someone else's bugs, but if the card isn't following the standard, anything TiVo does above and beyond the standard is extraordinary effort.

--Carlos V.


----------



## AdamNJ

On Oct 21 Wilt Hildenbrand responded to a user asking about progress on the NDS firmware, "We're close." So they apparently are working on it.

http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/cablevision_digital/conversations/topics/76754


----------



## HarperVision

Unbeliever said:


> It's not TiVo's fault. It's the cable card firmware bug's fault and the cable company not updating cable cards to a bugfixed firmware version. TiVo is trying to work around someone else's bugs, but if the card isn't following the standard, anything TiVo does above and beyond the standard is extraordinary effort. --Carlos V.


While that's all true, Ceton had the same issue with their Cablecard tuners and TA tuning and they decided to write a workaround into their firmware to force the tune. While probably not the best solution, it worked for me 100% until Cisco finally wakes up and updates their FW.

Why can't TiVo do the same as Ceton???


----------



## moyekj

HarperVision said:


> While that's all true, Ceton had the same issue with their Cablecard tuners and TA tuning and they decided to write a workaround into their firmware to force the tune. While probably not the best solution, it worked for me 100% until Cisco finally wakes up and updates their FW.
> 
> Why can't TiVo do the same as Ceton???


 <speculation>Probably because with Ceton it's easier for them to target certain customers with certain firmware updates, but with TiVo once they roll out an update it affects everyone and might actually break things for customers that originally had no problems.


----------



## NJguy

AdamNJ said:


> On Oct 21 Wilt Hildenbrand responded to a user asking about progress on the NDS firmware, "We're close." So they apparently are working on it.
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/cablevision_digital/conversations/topics/76754


Interesting because I hadn't heard from Cablevision for weeks with regard to my FTC complaint and now today I received a call. The lady has been very nice and she told me that they are working on it but couldn't tell me where they are with progress. She did however echo the same thing as Wilt said with the "We're close" comment. That said, she didn't have a date but said she would be in touch again soon.

I thanked her but still expressed my displeasure with this ongoing issue. I said while I'm patient I do not believe I will be as patient if this is still an issue a month from now. She seemed very confident when she said "I don't think it will be."

So, we'll see.


----------



## BobCamp1

Unbeliever said:


> It's not TiVo's fault. It's the cable card firmware bug's fault and the cable company not updating cable cards to a bugfixed firmware version.
> 
> TiVo is trying to work around someone else's bugs, but if the card isn't following the standard, anything TiVo does above and beyond the standard is extraordinary effort.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Sure it's partially Tivo's fault. They either didn't test older firmware versions, or falsely assumed that every single cable company was running the latest. Or they knew about the issues but launched it anyway. This sounds very familiar....


----------



## uw69

Unbeliever said:


> It's not TiVo's fault. It's the cable card firmware bug's fault and the cable company not updating cable cards to a bugfixed firmware version.
> 
> TiVo is trying to work around someone else's bugs, but if the card isn't following the standard, anything TiVo does above and beyond the standard is extraordinary effort.
> 
> --Carlos V.


I agree. It is unreasonable for TiVo to "plan" for shortcomings in other vendors hardware/software. The frustrations of our fellow TiVo users is difficult, but let's put the blame where it should be....cable companies saving a buck or two by not updating their firmware.


----------



## tomhorsley

uw69 said:


> I agree. It is unreasonable for TiVo to "plan" for shortcomings in other vendors hardware/software. The frustrations of our fellow TiVo users is difficult, but let's put the blame where it should be....cable companies saving a buck or two by not updating their firmware.


Actually, that's not true. It is perfectly reasonable to plan for reality if you want customers to be happy with a product. The fact that some standard document somewhere says "it works this way" doesn't really matter. The way the actual hardware works is what matters. And if it is possible to make the product work with actual hardware, then doing that is a hell of a lot more constructive than pointing at a standards document and whining that it isn't your fault.


----------



## jmpage2

tomhorsley said:


> Actually, that's not true. It is perfectly reasonable to plan for reality if you want customers to be happy with a product. The fact that some standard document somewhere says "it works this way" doesn't really matter. The way the actual hardware works is what matters. And if it is possible to make the product work with actual hardware, then doing that is a hell of a lot more constructive than pointing at a standards document and whining that it isn't your fault.


The problem is, when you deviate from those standards you run the risk of breaking other things or breaking things down the line when the other bender gets their act together and conforms to the spec.


----------



## uw69

tomhorsley said:


> Actually, that's not true. It is perfectly reasonable to plan for reality if you want customers to be happy with a product. The fact that some standard document somewhere says "it works this way" doesn't really matter. The way the actual hardware works is what matters. And if it is possible to make the product work with actual hardware, then doing that is a hell of a lot more constructive than pointing at a standards document and whining that it isn't your fault.


I guess I would ask what the point is of having standards if they are not followed? The blame is squarely on the cable co., not TiVo. I think in some respects cable companies try to make using a TiVo on their system as difficult as possible. They would rather we all use their equipment.


----------



## anthonymoody

NJguy said:


> Interesting because I hadn't heard from Cablevision for weeks with regard to my FTC complaint and now today I received a call. The lady has been very nice and she told me that they are working on it but couldn't tell me where they are with progress. She did however echo the same thing as Wilt said with the "We're close" comment. That said, she didn't have a date but said she would be in touch again soon.
> 
> I thanked her but still expressed my displeasure with this ongoing issue. I said while I'm patient I do not believe I will be as patient if this is still an issue a month from now. She seemed very confident when she said "I don't think it will be."
> 
> So, we'll see.


On the whole "I hate Cablevision" but given their overall responsiveness on this issue (I have a Cisco card that was updated), low price for cablecards, and iPad app, I have to say that among cable companies they're not bad. That's not saying much I know!

Now if they'd only port their app to ps3...


----------



## tomhorsley

jmpage2 said:


> The problem is, when you deviate from those standards you run the risk of breaking other things or breaking things down the line when the other bender gets their act together and conforms to the spec.


Not really. The code looks like:

Is it this stupid firmware version?
Yes, then apply this stupid fix.
else is it this other stupid firmware version?
Yes, apply this other stupid fix.
else...
else
Hey, we didn't find an exception, let's pretend it follows the standard...

You can't believe how much code like that I have in the debugger I work on, both for different wacky versions of gcc that have their own unique interpretation of the dwarf debug info standard and for different linux kernel versions that have their own unique ways of interacting with the poor old debugger.


----------



## BobCamp1

uw69 said:


> I guess I would ask what the point is of having standards if they are not followed? The blame is squarely on the cable co., not TiVo. I think in some respects cable companies try to make using a TiVo on their system as difficult as possible. They would rather we all use their equipment.


Sometimes standards have gray areas that require interoperability testing and an informal agreement between the companies as to how to resolve them. Bluetooth is notorious for this.

It's possible that Tivo isn't following the standards quite right or differently than everyone else, but the newer versions of Cablecard firmware takes that into account. The Roamio is a new product, it's entitled to have bugs too. Most likely though there are bugs on both sides.


----------



## tds4182

BobCamp1 said:


> Sure it's partially Tivo's fault. They either didn't test older firmware versions, or falsely assumed that every single cable company was running the latest. Or they knew about the issues but launched it anyway. This sounds very familiar....


On Tivo's web site they suggest the following to activate either 4 or 6 tuners respectively:

From Tivo Central go to Settings and Messages, then Settings, then Channels, then Channel List:

For 4 tuners use your keypad to enter the #s 88634

For 6 tuners use your keypad to enter the #s 88636

This fix is for the Roamios.

Hope this helps somebody!


----------



## generaltso

tds4182 said:


> On Tivo's web site they suggest the following to activate either 4 or 6 tuners respectively:


I don't think you're quite understanding what that does. It doesn't activate tuners, it disables tuners. It's not a fix, it's a temporary workaround to reduce the number of tuners so that recordings aren't missed. See post #40 of this thread.


----------



## tds4182

generaltso said:


> I don't think you're quite understanding what that does. It doesn't activate tuners, it disables tuners. It's not a fix, it's a temporary workaround to reduce the number of tuners so that recordings aren't missed. See post #40 of this thread.


If I read Margaret's post correctly, if you had 4 tuners active and entered the code to activate 6 tuners (and heard the corresponding # of bongs from your Tivo) would that not activate the additional 2 tuners for a total of 6?


----------



## generaltso

tds4182 said:


> If I read Margaret's post correctly, if you had 4 tuners active and entered the code to activate 6 tuners (and heard the corresponding # of bongs from your Tivo) would that not activate the additional 2 tuners for a total of 6?


If you previously entered the code to limit your TiVo to 4 tuners, then yes it would change it back to 6 tuners. However, if your cable card firmware doesn't support 6 tuners, this doesn't change that. Those codes are just a way to artificially limit the number of tuners the TiVo uses so that it doesn't miss recordings when it tries to record on more tuners than the cable card firmware supports.


----------



## bcronin

NJguy said:


> Interesting because I hadn't heard from Cablevision for weeks with regard to my FTC complaint and now today I received a call. The lady has been very nice and she told me that they are working on it but couldn't tell me where they are with progress. She did however echo the same thing as Wilt said with the "We're close" comment. That said, she didn't have a date but said she would be in touch again soon.
> 
> I thanked her but still expressed my displeasure with this ongoing issue. I said while I'm patient I do not believe I will be as patient if this is still an issue a month from now. She seemed very confident when she said "I don't think it will be."
> 
> So, we'll see.


Hope its true. I am on CV and am specifically holding off on upgrading Premiere to Roamio due to this issue.
--
bc


----------



## BobCamp1

generaltso said:


> If you previously entered the code to limit your TiVo to 4 tuners, then yes it would change it back to 6 tuners. However, if your cable card firmware doesn't support 6 tuners, this doesn't change that. Those codes are just a way to artificially limit the number of tuners the TiVo uses so that it doesn't miss recordings when it tries to record on more tuners than the cable card firmware supports.


You are correct. Some people bought the Pro or the Plus mainly for the six tuners and ended up have to disable two of them. If they knew they weren't going to get six tuners to work, they could have saved $200 by getting the plain Roamio.

Hopefully this limitation will be temporary. It sounds like both sides are working on it. But it breaks an unwritten rule of buying something based on what it does today, not on what it is promised to do in the future. Which is why some people are nervous and/or impatient.


----------



## tds4182

NJguy said:


> Interesting because I hadn't heard from Cablevision for weeks with regard to my FTC complaint and now today I received a call. The lady has been very nice and she told me that they are working on it but couldn't tell me where they are with progress. She did however echo the same thing as Wilt said with the "We're close" comment. That said, she didn't have a date but said she would be in touch again soon.
> 
> I thanked her but still expressed my displeasure with this ongoing issue. I said while I'm patient I do not believe I will be as patient if this is still an issue a month from now. She seemed very confident when she said "I don't think it will be."
> 
> So, we'll see.


I'm a Suddenlink customer just outside Houston and it took 2 very long service calls and 3 MCards before one finally worked and gave me all the stations my packages call for.

I'm not sure but I suspect I finally got an MCard with the right firmware to talk to the Roamio Plus and all 6 tuners.

The techs who came out know very little about the Roamio Plus and seemed amazed that Tivo was even making/distributing such a unit.

They rent Tivos but they are pretty basic 2 or 4 tuner models with their version of VOD built in.


----------



## NJguy

bcronin said:


> Hope its true. I am on CV and am specifically holding off on upgrading Premiere to Roamio due to this issue.
> --
> bc


I am feeling good about this. I believe they will have this updated within the next couple of weeks.  Maybe you'll get a good deal on a Roamio Plus or Pro, especially in around Black Friday.

Even though there hasn't been a true software/firmware update I have been running 5 tuners now for a couple of weeks without issue. For the first month I had the Roamio I was only able to run on 4 tuners so I think we'll see progress and an end to this in a couple of weeks. I know it's optimism but while at first it seemed Cablevision could care less, now it seems they have moved this up.

Cross your fingers Cablevision NDS fans. Will let you know of progress.


----------



## johnner1999

NJguy said:


> I am feeling good about this. I believe they will have this updated within the next couple of weeks. Maybe you'll get a good deal on a Roamio Plus or Pro, especially in around Black Friday.
> 
> Even though there hasn't been a true software/firmware update I have been running 5 tuners now for a couple of weeks without issue. For the first month I had the Roamio I was only able to run on 4 tuners so I think we'll see progress and an end to this in a couple of weeks. I know it's optimism but while at first it seemed Cablevision could care less, now it seems they have moved this up.
> 
> Cross your fingers Cablevision NDS fans. Will let you know of progress.


CV areas with cisco mcards are good with 6 tunners?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamNJ

johnner1999 said:


> CV areas with cisco mcards are good with 6 tunners?


Yes, Cablevision areas that use SA/Cisco cards are good. Your card will need to update to firmware 1.5.3.1101, which should happen automatically. I was one of the 'early testers' but it seems this has been generally rolled out of all customers from reading multiple reports on this forum.


----------



## HDRyder9

I have begun to escalate this issue with Comcast. The CSRs didn't know what the word "firmware" meant. I have gotten past them to an engineer. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## andyf

HDRyder9 said:


> I have begun to escalate this issue with Comcast. The CSRs didn't know what the word "firmware" meant. I have gotten past them to an engineer. We'll see how this goes.


I sent an EMail to their Corporate Customer Service about a month ago at [email protected] . I didn't receive a reply. Probably need a bunch of Emails regarding this issue for them to take this seriously.


----------



## HDRyder9

So far, I have one returned telephone call. Unfortunately, I missed the call. The caller said they would "attempt" to upgrade my firmware. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## morac

andyf said:


> I sent an EMail to their Corporate Customer Service about a month ago at [email protected] . I didn't receive a reply. Probably need a bunch of Emails regarding this issue for them to take this seriously.


I know they take emails to that address seriously, but it depends on if you have a local corporate office or not. I sent an email to that address yesterday regarding a picture issue and received a phone call today from Comcast. The corporate office for NJ is about 20 miles away though. The person wasn't particularly helpful, but he did give me his direct contact info.

I'd say try again or try to find if there's a corporate office in your state.


----------



## HDRyder9

After a couple of days and several telephone calls to Comcast support, not CSR, I got the 1.5.3_F.p.1101 firmware today. Now I'll have to see if it allows all the tuners to work. Fingers crossed.


----------



## generaltso

HDRyder9 said:


> After a couple of days and several telephone calls to Comcast support, not CSR, I got the 1.5.3_F.p.1101 firmware today. Now I'll have to see if it allows all the tuners to work. Fingers crossed.


This is the first report of this update I've seen from Comcast. What area are you in?


----------



## andyf

I was about to ask the same question. I want to try again with Corporate support, it would be helpful to know what area you are in.


----------



## HDRyder9

My Comcast head end is in Bonita Springs, FL. The Fort Myers area. The update is a result of pestering Comcast engineering every day since Monday. It's not part of a general rollout. 

As of now, I have all six tuners working. It remains to be seen if this holds. Additionally, this firmware upgrade is supposed to fix some pixilation issues. I experienced some serious pixilation. I hope that is resolved as well.

I'll report back on the tuners after a suitable testing period.


----------



## andyf

Thanks. I've sent an Email to Corporate support asking (begging?) for any help in getting my CableCard updated. We'll see if they reply this time.


----------



## HDRyder9

I included a copy of the Cisco PDF describing the issues with the 1.5.2 firmware. Things really took off after they read it.


----------



## andyf

I've only seen some release notes for 1.5.2. Are there release notes for the 1.5.3.1101? Or is there an issues list for 1.5.2?


----------



## Sevrin grey

I just ordered a roamio plus does anyone know if this is an issue in the Chicago area?


----------



## DigitalDawn

Supposedly, the only areas still on Comcast's list for upgrading include Memphis, and parts of Florida. The latest info from Comcast is that these areas are scheduled for updating in early 2014.


----------



## IMD

I just bought a Roamio Plus, and stopped by Time Warner (Rochester, NY) to pick up an MCard and Tuning adapter. I specifically asked the tech in the office if the Mcard can support 6 tuners, he said "I don't see why not". He wasn't aware that Tivo had 6-tuner models, and I am suspect if Time Warner can support 6-tuners.

Is there anything obvious I should look at before I install the card that might tell me it is capable of supporting 6 tuners?


----------



## generaltso

DigitalDawn said:


> Supposedly, the only areas still on Comcast's list for upgrading include Memphis, and parts of Florida. The latest info from Comcast is that these areas are scheduled for updating in early 2014.


What do you mean by "still on Comcast's list for upgrading"? Are you saying that Memphis and Florida will be the only locations getting an upgrade and the rest of the country will stay on on 1.5.2?


----------



## generaltso

IMD said:


> Is there anything obvious I should look at before I install the card that might tell me it is capable of supporting 6 tuners?


Not on the card itself. You'll need to pop it in the TiVo and see what firmware version it's running.


----------



## IMD

generaltso said:


> Not on the card itself. You'll need to pop it in the TiVo and see what firmware version it's running.


Thanks. What firmware version supports 6 tuners?


----------



## andyf

generaltso said:


> What do you mean by "still on Comcast's list for upgrading"? Are you saying that Memphis and Florida will be the only locations getting an upgrade and the rest of the country will stay on on 1.5.2?


I think he's referring to an updated 1.5.2 version. A lot are on older versions of 1.5.2. Not even sure Comcast is aware of 1.5.3.


----------



## generaltso

IMD said:


> Thanks. What firmware version supports 6 tuners?


Depends who you ask and where you look, but the only version (for Cisco/SA cards) that I've seen that unequivocally works with 6 tuners for EVERYONE is 1.5.3_1101.


----------



## generaltso

andyf said:


> I think he's referring to an updated 1.5.2 version. A lot are on older versions of 1.5.2. Not even sure Comcast is aware of 1.5.3.


Ah, okay. Well, an updated 1.5.2 version probably won't make a difference. Everyone that I talk to at Comcast tells me that 1.5.2_3001 is the latest version that they have. If they're not even aware of the 1.5.3_1101 version, it will probably be a long time before they're ready to do a widespread rollout.


----------



## andyf

Yeah! But like HDRyder9 maybe we can get it pushed to our TiVos without a major rollout.


----------



## generaltso

andyf said:


> Yeah! But like HDRyder9 maybe we can get it pushed to our TiVos without a major rollout.


We'll need to get them to acknowledge a newer version exists first.


----------



## tomhorsley

andyf said:


> I think he's referring to an updated 1.5.2 version. A lot are on older versions of 1.5.2. Not even sure Comcast is aware of 1.5.3.


Heck, a lot of us are on the original 2007 1.0 firmware that shipped on the cable cards out of the factory (and, yes, I am in Florida).


----------



## IMD

Good news for TWC subscribers, as they seem to have gotten on board the 6-tuner bandwagon. I contacted the TWC support site, and was told "Yes, we have verified that our Multistream cards will work with the 6-tuner TiVo".


----------



## generaltso

IMD said:


> Good news for TWC subscribers, as they seem to have gotten on board the 6-tuner bandwagon. I contacted the TWC support site, and was told "Yes, we have verified that our Multistream cards will work with the 6-tuner TiVo".


Does TWC use Cisco/SA cards?


----------



## HarperVision

generaltso said:


> Does TWC use Cisco/SA cards?


That depends on what area you're in. Some areas they've bought from smaller providers may use Motorola. They are indeed mostly Cisco/SA though.


----------



## IMD

generaltso said:


> Does TWC use Cisco/SA cards?


I received a Scientific Atlanta PowerKey Multi-Stream card.


----------



## jaj2276

I contacted the [email protected] and received a reply asking for further identifying information. I'll keep everyone updated if I somehow actually get a firmware upgrade.

After running on 4 tuners, I decided to go back up to 5 tuners a few days ago (again, this is using the 1.5.2 3001 firmware) and that seems to work. Maybe this firmware works with 5 tuners but not 6?


----------



## HDRyder9

Try to email [email protected] as well. Be sure to include this PDF that explains what the issue is.

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...ies/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_OS_1.5.2.3001.pdf


----------



## andyf

I have been running with 5 tuners for a long time now without problems, with 1.5.2.3001.


----------



## HDRyder9

After 24 hours all six tuners are still working fine and the frequent pixilation I experienced has not been seen either. Pester Comcast until they get you the 1.5.3 firmware. It appears worth it.


----------



## andyf

Forwarded my Emails to this new address. Not sure how the .PDF helps as it shows tuning to the 6th tuner is fixed in .3001.

HDRyder9, I don't suppose you had a ticket # to refer to?


----------



## andyf

Wow! Just got a call from Comcast Executive something. They have received my communications and are forwarding to engineering. They'll call back when they have more information. This is the most progress so far.


----------



## generaltso

jaj2276 said:


> After running on 4 tuners, I decided to go back up to 5 tuners a few days ago (again, this is using the 1.5.2 3001 firmware) and that seems to work. Maybe this firmware works with 5 tuners but not 6?


I think it depends on which model cable card you have. I have a PKM800 running 3001 that works fine with 5 tuners. But I also have a PKM801 with the same firmware that only works with 4 tuners.


----------



## HDRyder9

The emails didn't contain a ticket number but it certainly sounds like you're on the right track. Once I got to an executive that understood the issue it was only a couple of days until engineering sent a firmware upgrade.

Apparently, Comcast currently has a policy for the executive to remain in contact until the issue is resolved or deemed unresolvable. I got a couple calls a day until the firmware finally arrived. Good luck!



andyf said:


> Forwarded my Emails to this new address. Not sure how the .PDF helps as it shows tuning to the 6th tuner is fixed in .3001.
> 
> HDRyder9, I don't suppose you had a ticket # to refer to?


----------



## GriffithStrife

I am having the same problem has AndyF but its not tuners 5 and 6 if I drop down to 3 tuners this prob still happens


----------



## jaj2276

andyf said:


> I have been running with 5 tuners for a long time now without problems, with 1.5.2.3001.


Unfortunately I still have the same issue with 5 tuners as I do with 6 tuners. Back down to 4 tuners on 1.5.2.3001.

I have an 800 card and have issues with 5 tuners. I was actually told by a Tivo engineer that an 803 card with the latest firmware would solve the issue (although maybe that's because 803 has the 1.5.3.1101 and if you apply that firmware to the 800 cards, they'll work as well).


----------



## jaj2276

You know what's really frustrating? When this first issue appeared, it seemed as if Tivo was all over it, TivoMargaret posting here frequently and even forwarding engineering comments.

Then after a few weeks, nothing. Basically it's as if Tivo said "ok, we've reached our limit, users are on their own." 

It would be quite helpful if senior people at Tivo could contact senior people at the cable companies and facilitate a way for those affected to get this resolved instead of people just randomly emailing/calling various addresses/ph #s.


----------



## AdamNJ

I got an email from Ed at Cablevision, the same guy that helped me to get the new Cisco 1.5.3.1101 firmware. He is fishing for NDS users to beta test.

PM me and I will give you his email address. I'm not going to post in it the forum.



> We are reviewing emails from customers who advised that they were having issues with the new TiVos. Is your TiVo using an NDS cable card ?
> If so and you would like to be included in the beta group please respond with either your account number or your full phone number.


----------



## jaj2276

AdamNJ said:


> I got an email from Ed at Cablevision, the same guy that helped me to get the new Cisco 1.5.3.1101 firmware. He is fishing for NDS users to beta test.
> 
> PM me and I will give you his email address. I'm not going to post in it the forum.


Any way we can get Ed hired at Comcast?


----------



## Am_I_Evil

AdamNJ said:


> I got an email from Ed at Cablevision, the same guy that helped me to get the new Cisco 1.5.3.1101 firmware. He is fishing for NDS users to beta test. PM me and I will give you his email address. I'm not going to post in it the forum.


Thanks man...he's added me to the list...


----------



## jaj2276

I got a call from my local Comcast manager (? not sure about whether he was a manager or not, was hard to understand his first few sentences). Unfortunately he didn't even know you could get more than two tuners with one cablecard! Fortunately he seemed eager to help and said he'd get back to me in the next few days (not counting weekend days natch).

This was more attention than I've received before so fingers crossed.


----------



## johnner1999

AdamNJ said:


> I got an email from Ed at Cablevision, the same guy that helped me to get the new Cisco 1.5.3.1101 firmware. He is fishing for NDS users to beta test.
> 
> PM me and I will give you his email address. I'm not going to post in it the forum.


I've got to say Cablevision errr optimum - actually tries to help. Kudos

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## HDRyder9

48 hours and all six tuners are still working. The pixilation is much better but not 100% fixed.


----------



## DigitalDawn

HDRyder9 said:


> 48 hours and all six tuners are still working. The pixilation is much better but not 100% fixed.


Where in Florida are you located?


----------



## Sevrin grey

I'm located in the south suburbs of Chicago and I have comcast and I just hooked up my new roamio plus yesterday and I'm able to use 6 tuners


----------



## HDRyder9

DigitalDawn said:


> Where in Florida are you located?


The Comcast head end I'm dependent on is Bonita Springs.


----------



## NJguy

AdamNJ said:


> I got an email from Ed at Cablevision, the same guy that helped me to get the new Cisco 1.5.3.1101 firmware. He is fishing for NDS users to beta test.
> 
> PM me and I will give you his email address. I'm not going to post in it the forum.


I PM'd you AdamNJ.


----------



## sanyewest

cant pm AdamNJ ty to the rulz, To be able to send PMs your post count must be 10 or greater. look like i have to wait n hope 1 day i get update if not then i live with 5 tuner .


----------



## NJguy

Don't know if you can get PMs yet but I did just send you one with info needed. Ed got back to me within the day so hopefully this is coming to a close soon for us NY/NJ Cablevision NDS card users....maybe all Cablevision NDS card users.


----------



## bmgoodman

I just got BB to match Tivo's $500 Roamio Pro offer. I'm about to unbox, and I'm wondering what the latest information is on the CableCards. Are the Scientific Atlantic the ones to get (if there is any choice) for Comcast?


----------



## rainwater

bmgoodman said:


> I just got BB to match Tivo's $500 Roamio Pro offer. I'm about to unbox, and I'm wondering what the latest information is on the CableCards. Are the Scientific Atlantic the ones to get (if there is any choice) for Comcast?


You can't choose. What cards you get depend on your cable headend. Your cable company will give you the ones that are required.


----------



## andyf

You won't have a choice. The type of card has to match the headend. Also, you can't tell the f/w version # until you plug it in.


----------



## bmgoodman

andyf said:


> You won't have a choice. The type of card has to match the headend. Also, you can't tell the f/w version # until you plug it in.


If my existing Tivo S3 has 2 cards with PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 and my Tivo HD has 1 card with that also, can I assume that is what I'm likely to get with a new cablecard (Cisco)? Meaning that at best 4 tuners will work?


----------



## andyf

I've been working with .3001 and 5 tuners without the v58 Not Authorized message.


----------



## Jesse.D

I've got the same headaches of tuning with Cisco / SA M-Stream and Cisco Tuning Adapter (STA-1250) and my Roamio Plus. Time Warner Cable Northeast Wisconsin (TWC NEW)

HW: 0800
Ver: 0012
Bldr Ver: 124
FW: 1.5.2_F.p.0702

TA:
Tuner: -2dB
FDC: -4 dB
RDC: 40 dB
PTV OS: Explorer1kg6 NGL OS
Flash: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1501
Apps: SARA v1.61.41.a202

I can't even get 4 tuners to work reliably after restarting. I've limited it to 3, but it still has a fail. Maybe 88632 will limit it to two?

I can get very reliable internet with them, to the point where I can download the latest Kali at 4.5MB / sec. How the heck can their cable service use such old firmware?

Right now I'll have a tuner fail, out of the 3, and it will get stuck. I can still lose access to a channel like BBC America.


Jesse - CCNA R&S
---
People say the road to Hell is paved with good intentions.
Why? Do they think there's a shortage or bad ones?


----------



## jaj2276

My local Comcast executive left me a voice mail saying they were aware of the problem and were planning on releasing a fix sometime in 1Q or 2Q of 2014. They're testing it out in a few local markets but he said there wasn't a way to get it to me. 

I'm going to write back to Comcast and see if I can get a monthly discount on my bill until they actually release the fix.


----------



## HDRyder9

jaj2276 said:


> My local Comcast executive left me a voice mail saying they were aware of the problem and were planning on releasing a fix sometime in 1Q or 2Q of 2014. They're testing it out in a few local markets but he said there wasn't a way to get it to me.
> 
> I'm going to write back to Comcast and see if I can get a monthly discount on my bill until they actually release the fix.


That sounds like BS to me. Your Comcast exec is just being lazy. They could upgrade firmware one card at a time if they wanted to.

A cable card is nothing more than a PCMCIA compute card. You could upgrade it yourself if you had an old PC with a PCMCIA slot and the firmware from Cisco. I'm going to contact Cisco and see what it takes to get the firmware.

Cheers!


----------



## Jesse.D

HDRyder9 said:


> That sounds like BS to me. Your Comcast exec is just being lazy. They could upgrade firmware one card at a time if they wanted to.
> 
> A cable card is nothing more than a PCMCIA compute card. You could upgrade it yourself if you had an old PC with a PCMCIA slot and the firmware from Cisco. I'm going to contact Cisco and see what it takes to get the firmware.
> 
> Cheers!


To be fair, and I don't know much about cable equipment: Could updating the firmware on the CC / TA cause problems with it linking to the head end if that isn't updated as well?

Jesse - CCNA R&S
---
People say the road to Hell is paved with good intentions.
Why? Do they think there's a shortage of bad ones?


----------



## HDRyder9

Jesse.D said:


> To be fair, and I don't know much about cable equipment: Could updating the firmware on the CC / TA cause problems with it linking to the head end if that isn't updated as well?
> 
> Jesse - CCNA R&S
> ---
> People say the road to Hell is paved with good intentions.
> Why? Do they think there's a shortage of bad ones?


Cable cards adhere to Cablelabs standards. Any and all firmware should work with the head end.

While I am a Cisco reseller I am not a Cisco cable reseller so, they are not forthcoming on the cable card firmware. I'm still trying.


----------



## pshivers

First I wanted say hello as a new member here and to say Thank You for all the information in the last 18 pages. I just finished reading it all yesterday!!! 

I have a month old Tivo Roamio Pro and am using Charter Cable here in the San Gabriel Valley in Sunny Southern California, (City of Alhambra). The Roamio Pro (My first Tivo since the DirecTV unit I had 15 years ago??) has not reliably worked on Switched Digital programing since I installed it in early October 2013. I'm on a first name basis with several of the local Charter Techs who have tried everything they know to do to try and fix the problem of using all 6 tuners reliably on the Roamio Pro. Biggest problem to solve was figuring out it was a "6" tuner problem to begin with... Long story short they have been unable to resolve the problem, but did at least confirm there were no "other" problems with my system, or the infrastructure connecting me to the Head Office. They did swap out 4 different TA's, One CableCard, dropped a dedicated cable from the pole to my Tivo (leaving my other 4 Cisco DVR's on the original drop). They even ran a single cable direct from the Tivo to the Pole to bypass the coax under my house in the crawl space... I must say I have an excellent connection to Charter throughout the house, but I've always had excellent service with them including Cable TV/Internet and Telephone.

After reading most of this thread I tried inputting the code to limit my Roamio to 4 tuners. I immediately (after rebooting), was able to watch all channels without any further "Unauthorized" messages appearing. This was this past Saturday and I left it alone for the rest of the day so I could enjoy all of my College Football, figuring 4 tuners is far better than the 2 tuners the Charter Cisco DVR use to provide me.

I finished reading this thread Sunday morning and decided to up my tuner count to 5 tuners from 4 and see what happened as many had indicated positive results with that configuration.

My Tivo Roamio Pro has been running without a problem since Noon Sunday (11/03/2013) playing and recording on 5 tuners. I forced 5 simultaneous recordings of "Premium" copy protected channels this morning with perfect results! 

I could never do that with all 6 tuners activated.

I checked my Cisco CC and the OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.2401 which is not at the minimum release of PKEY1.5.2_F.p.2801, Charter claims they can not release an update until it has been "Fully tested"....

Charter also utilizes a Cisco Tuning Adapter (STA1520), I am not certain how this may play into the 6 tuner problem.

For now the "5 Tuner" band-aid fix will tide me over until Charter finds an actual real fix for the problem. I have notified my Charter Tech of my findings and expect he will get back to me ASAP as they seem very motivated in resolving the problem!

Again Thanks for all the input, I can now at least enjoy most of the functionality of my new Tivo Roamio Pro, albeit with only 5 tuners!!!


----------



## AdamNJ

Jesse.D said:


> I've got the same headaches of tuning with Cisco / SA M-Stream and Cisco Tuning Adapter (STA-1250) and my Roamio Plus. Time Warner Cable Northeast Wisconsin (TWC NEW)
> 
> HW: 0800
> Ver: 0012
> Bldr Ver: 124
> FW: 1.5.2_F.p.0702
> 
> TA:
> Tuner: -2dB
> FDC: -4 dB
> RDC: 40 dB
> PTV OS: Explorer1kg6 NGL OS
> Flash: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1501
> Apps: SARA v1.61.41.a202


Your CC firmware is way too old. Try talking to someone and convince them of the issue. By law they have to support at least 4 tuners and that isn't possible with such an old firmware. You can also try a complaint to the FCC if you don't get anywhere to TWC.


----------



## AdamNJ

pshivers said:


> My Tivo Roamio Pro has been running without a problem since Noon Sunday (11/03/2013) playing and recording on 5 tuners. I forced 5 simultaneous recordings of "Premium" copy protected channels this morning with perfect results!
> 
> I could never do that with all 6 tuners activated.
> 
> I checked my Cisco CC and the OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.2401 which is not at the minimum release of PKEY1.5.2_F.p.2801, Charter claims they can not release an update until it has been "Fully tested"....
> 
> Charter also utilizes a Cisco Tuning Adapter (STA1520), I am not certain how this may play into the 6 tuner problem.
> 
> For now the "5 Tuner" band-aid fix will tide me over until Charter finds an actual real fix for the problem. I have notified my Charter Tech of my findings and expect he will get back to me ASAP as they seem very motivated in resolving the problem!
> 
> Again Thanks for all the input, I can now at least enjoy most of the functionality of my new Tivo Roamio Pro, albeit with only 5 tuners!!!


Try getting them to look into the 1.5.3.1101 firmware. It is confirmed working by all who have it on Cablevision. I am sure they can find someone at Cablevision or Cisco to confirm the positive reports and then they can try it out on their own.


----------



## andyf

So I got a call back from my Comcast Executive contact today. She told me that engineering has reported that it "may" or "may not" be possible to update my card. I explained that I had received an update in the past. She indicated the problem may be whether they can update an individual card.

I think she was trying to tell me without actually saying it (maybe the call was recorded) that it was a lot of red-tape that they had to go to in order to update an individual card like this. I could be wrong. This is still ongoing and she said she'd call back when she heard more from engineering. She indicated that this was a local issue and maybe Ft Myers in Florida had gone through the process to get it to happen but the decision appears to be local.


----------



## sanyewest

tanks AdamNJi did email ed i'll let all know what happen


----------



## HDRyder9

andyf said:


> So I got a call back from my Comcast Executive contact today. She told me that engineering has reported that it "may" or "may not" be possible to update my card. I explained that I had received an update in the past. She indicated the problem may be whether they can update an individual card.
> 
> I think she was trying to tell me without actually saying it (maybe the call was recorded) that it was a lot of red-tape that they had to go to in order to update an individual card like this. I could be wrong. This is still ongoing and she said she'd call back when she heard more from engineering. She indicated that this was a local issue and maybe Ft Myers in Florida had gone through the process to get it to happen but the decision appears to be local.


I guess you could send a card to Fort Myers to get the upgrade.


----------



## James315

AdamNJ, could you please PM me Ed's e-mail at CV.
I can't PM you as I'm too new to the forum.
This is to participate in the NDS card Beta test.
Thanks.


----------



## pshivers

Is there any effective route to take to get a cable company to upgrade their firmware on their CableCards. 

I am assuming at this point we are totally at the mercy of whatever process (If Any) each company has in place for rolling out firmware upgrades... 

Can one upgrade CC firmware on their own?


----------



## TiVoMargret

We've been looking at the logs of TiVo Roamio boxes with Cisco CableCARDs, and we have a better understanding of which CableCARDs work correctly with 6 tuners.

Here's what we've learned:

Cisco 1.5.2.3001 - problem
Cisco 1.5.3.0601 - inconclusive
Cisco 1.5.3.1101  good

We will be encouraging cable companies to update to the Cisco 1.5.3.1101 firmware.


----------



## HDRyder9

pshivers said:


> Is there any effective route to take to get a cable company to upgrade their firmware on their CableCards.
> 
> I am assuming at this point we are totally at the mercy of whatever process (If Any) each company has in place for rolling out firmware upgrades...
> 
> Can one upgrade CC firmware on their own?


A cable card is just a PCMCIA card. If you have an old computer with a PCMCIA slot, the firmware and the software to upgrade it, you could do it yourself. I wonder if Tivo has enough pull with Cisco to get the firmware from them. I'll volunteer to upgrade the cards.


----------



## bmgoodman

TiVoMargret said:


> We've been looking at the logs of TiVo Roamio boxes with Cisco CableCARDs, and we have a better understanding of which CableCARDs work correctly with 6 tuners.
> 
> Here's what we've learned:
> 
> Cisco 1.5.2.3001 - problem
> Cisco 1.5.3.0601 - inconclusive
> Cisco 1.5.3.1101  good
> 
> We will be encouraging cable companies to update to the Cisco 1.5.3.1101 firmware.


OK, I have 1.5.2.3001 and I successfully recorded 6 channels at once for 30 minutes. Under what circumstances am I likely to see a problem?


----------



## Am_I_Evil

so i got an email back from Ed (Cablevision) to check if my firmware now ends in .0601...i still see .0501...any tips?

first time at cablecard diag i got an error...going back in it said waiting for update...waited a bit and checked again, firmware was still the same but the boot date was today...wth?

edit: just got a call from Ed....he's on the case....hope this works...

my firmware is upgraded...lets see what happens...tuners back to 6...


----------



## jaj2276

bmgoodman said:


> OK, I have 1.5.2.3001 and I successfully recorded 6 channels at once for 30 minutes. Under what circumstances am I likely to see a problem?


Two potential issues.

1) Let's assume a restart of the Tivo. The problem won't happen until a few hours/days (always hours in my case but I suppose it might take longer). I have no idea why, but every "test" I've performed has led me to this conclusion. All tuners work on all channels and something happens and two of them stop working like they should.

2) The channels are important. Let me use my lineup as an example. Channels 420 - 430 are HD channels that are likely encrypted (AMC, CNN, Discovery, USA, etc.). 431 -436 are my local HD channels which are not encrypted (i.e. I don't need a cablecard to view them if I have a TV with a digital tuner).

For me, one of the tuners would stop being able to show some (but not all) of the channels in the 420-430 range. Another tuner would stop being able to show any of the channels in the 420-430 range. However, both tuners would always be able to show the channels in 431-436 range (i.e. the non-encrypted ones).

I have 1.5.2.3001 as well and am on Comcast. YMMV.


----------



## jaj2276

jaj2276 said:


> My local Comcast executive left me a voice mail saying they were aware of the problem and were planning on releasing a fix sometime in 1Q or 2Q of 2014. They're testing it out in a few local markets but he said there wasn't a way to get it to me.
> 
> I'm going to write back to Comcast and see if I can get a monthly discount on my bill until they actually release the fix.


I called the executive back and he said that since all their DVR boxes now use cablecards (I wasn't aware Comcast had gone the cablecard route), they needed more rigorous testing for the firmware before releasing it.

I of course mentioned that I wasn't asking for the firmware to be released to everyone, only me. At first he claimed that couldn't be done to which I said that wasn't true. Then he said that it was only being tested in a few local markets and that we (Charleston SC) weren't one of them.

Sounds more like a typical Comcast employee who either thinks he knows better or is too lazy to do something about it.

It's nice to see TivoMargret's post confirming 1.5.2.xxx firmwares are bad and confirming that the 1.5.3.1101 that an earlier user got upgraded to works. I just wish Tivo had done this research BEFORE releasing the Roamio and had a chance to work with the cable companies to get this upgrade out BEFORE they released the Roamio.


----------



## andyf

Problem with waiting for a rollout, is that it could take years before everyone has it, even with TiVo prodding them.


----------



## HDRyder9

jaj2276 said:


> Two potential issues.
> 
> 1) Let's assume a restart of the Tivo. The problem won't happen until a few hours/days (always hours in my case but I suppose it might take longer). I have no idea why, but every "test" I've performed has led me to this conclusion. All tuners work on all channels and something happens and two of them stop working like they should.
> 
> 2) The channels are important. Let me use my lineup as an example. Channels 420 - 430 are HD channels that are likely encrypted (AMC, CNN, Discovery, USA, etc.). 431 -436 are my local HD channels which are not encrypted (i.e. I don't need a cablecard to view them if I have a TV with a digital tuner).
> 
> For me, one of the tuners would stop being able to show some (but not all) of the channels in the 420-430 range. Another tuner would stop being able to show any of the channels in the 420-430 range. However, both tuners would always be able to show the channels in 431-436 range (i.e. the non-encrypted ones).
> 
> I have 1.5.2.3001 as well and am on Comcast. YMMV.


There are various reasons that the black screens occur. Sometimes tuning certain channels in a particular order will cause the black screen. Tuning to a PPV channel might cause it.

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...ies/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_OS_1.5.2.3001.pdf

Read the Cisco bulletin to start.


----------



## profet

Am_I_Evil said:


> so i got an email back from Ed (Cablevision) to check if my firmware now ends in .0601...i still see .0501...any tips?
> 
> first time at cablecard diag i got an error...going back in it said waiting for update...waited a bit and checked again, firmware was still the same but the boot date was today...wth?
> 
> edit: just got a call from Ed....he's on the case....hope this works...
> 
> my firmware is upgraded...lets see what happens...tuners back to 6...


Just finished talking to Ed and I'm now at:

3.0.7_F.p.0601

Back to 6 tuners. Cross your fingers.


----------



## tomhorsley

andyf said:


> Problem with waiting for a rollout, is that it could take years before everyone has it, even with TiVo prodding them.


Especially since TiVo prodding Comcast is probably a lot like an ant prodding an elephant as far as Comcast is concerned.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

profet said:


> Just finished talking to Ed and I'm now at:
> 
> 3.0.7_F.p.0601
> 
> Back to 6 tuners. Cross your fingers.


says build time is Oct 23, 2013 so its definitely new


----------



## MoranJ2000

Anyone on Comcast in Florida manage to get a CC firmware update to the PKEY 1.5.2.2801 version that supports 6 tuners? 

My CC is still on PKEY 1.5.2.2401--- the alleged update that was supposed to be coming in October never came. (I'm in Bonita Springs, part of the Naples market which was due to get this update.)

Naturally Comcast support, including the special CC hotline, knows nothing about a firmware update. I called the latter, and in the process of "trying to update my firmware", they unpaired the card. I didn't realize this right away, so I'm waiting for my blood pressure to go down before I call back for them to fix it. 

Just wondering if there are any other options other than waiting indefinitely for Comcast to get around to an update that may never come. Going through the trouble to swap cards doesn't seem worth the grief-- I'd bet that they're ALL out of date, and there's no way to know until you pop it in a TiVo. 

I'd like to be able to use six tuners sometime before the Roamio 2 comes out...


----------



## andyf

I think TiVo needs to pull their support article stating Cisco 1.5.2.2801 and above is good for 6 tuners now that TiVo themselves have discovered that 1.5.2.3001 is still bad. Although I have no idea how they can phrase a new article since .3001 is the latest version in the field, which means no one running with Cisco CableCards can reliably receive 6 tuners. The same is probably true for NDS cards also. I haven't understood the Motorola situation, are any of their f/w versions good?


----------



## sanyewest

got home tonight n got updated firmware F_p_0601 build time oct 23, 2013 thanks to AdamNJ and ed from cablevision i have all 6 tuner working great


----------



## moyekj

andyf said:


> I haven't understood the Motorola situation, are any of their f/w versions good?


 Yup, never had any any trouble here. TiVo says something about FW=2.65 for Motorola, but I have FW* 6.25 (the FW line is all dashes with no numbers).

It would be nice to see an up to date TiVo web page for all CableCard types with what software versions are known to work. Along with it Tuning Adapter firmware as well would be good to see. Obviously TiVo CSRs are not all educated with the latest info so if nothing else it could be a benefit to them as well to have something to reference.


----------



## dlfl

TiVoMargret said:


> We've been looking at the logs of TiVo Roamio boxes with Cisco CableCARDs, and we have a better understanding of which CableCARDs work correctly with 6 tuners.
> 
> Here's what we've learned:
> 
> Cisco 1.5.2.3001 - problem
> Cisco 1.5.3.0601 - inconclusive
> Cisco 1.5.3.1101 - good
> 
> We will be encouraging cable companies to update to the Cisco 1.5.3.1101 firmware.





andyf said:


> Problem with waiting for a rollout, is that it could take years before everyone has it, even with TiVo prodding them.





tomhorsley said:


> Especially since TiVo prodding Comcast is probably a lot like an ant prodding an elephant as far as Comcast is concerned.


Arrgh! -- not hopeful. I can only laugh at the effect "prodding" might have on my TWC -- and Tivo isn't even prodding, just "encouraging". 

This, and OOH crippled by TWC copy protection, and still having to deal with a TA, pretty much guarantees I won't be considering a Roamio in the foreseeable future.


----------



## generaltso

moyekj said:


> It would be nice to see an up to date TiVo web page for all CableCard types with what software versions are known to work.


Yes, I really hope the TiVo support page is updated soon to reflect the 1.5.3.1101 firmware being the only one for SA/Cisco cards that will definitely work. I've been working with somebody at Comcast Executive Care on this issue, and I've told him that the 1.5.3.1101 firmware is what I need. But if he looks on the TiVo support page that lists 1.5.2.2801 as the minimum supported firmware, he's just going to say that my current 1.5.2.3001 firmware is fine.


----------



## HDRyder9

MoranJ2000 said:


> Anyone on Comcast in Florida manage to get a CC firmware update to the PKEY 1.5.2.2801 version that supports 6 tuners?
> 
> My CC is still on PKEY 1.5.2.2401--- the alleged update that was supposed to be coming in October never came. (I'm in Bonita Springs, part of the Naples market which was due to get this update.)
> 
> Naturally Comcast support, including the special CC hotline, knows nothing about a firmware update. I called the latter, and in the process of "trying to update my firmware", they unpaired the card. I didn't realize this right away, so I'm waiting for my blood pressure to go down before I call back for them to fix it.
> 
> Just wondering if there are any other options other than waiting indefinitely for Comcast to get around to an update that may never come. Going through the trouble to swap cards doesn't seem worth the grief-- I'd bet that they're ALL out of date, and there's no way to know until you pop it in a TiVo.
> 
> I'd like to be able to use six tuners sometime before the Roamio 2 comes out...


I have the 1.5.3_F.p.1101 firmware. I'm serviced by the Comcast, Bonita Springs head end as well. It took some effort on my part but I was successful. Good luck.

You need to escalate above a CSR for this to happen. Many of the CSRs don't know what firmware is. Try to get through to a management level or engineering person.


----------



## NJguy

For all of you Cablevision subscribers in NY/NJ (maybe other places too) with NDS cards we will hopefully be able to use all 6 tuners very soon. From conversations with some there I am thinking all will be good in the next 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Ryan Nelson

Ryan Nelson said:


> Still trying to get 1.5.2_2801 or higher card - Charter is working on it. They did put two cisco tuning adapters on my Roamio and it has helped dramatically. I can record with 4 or 5 tuners (depends) - all of which are on encrypted SDV channels. I still have it set at 6 tuners and its working fine as long as one tuner is on an unencrypted local channel (which is common if I'm recording 6 shows).


Charter still has not been able to get me a card with updated firmware. I keep calling, but no dice. Do we have any other option other than to just wait?


----------



## andyf

Note. Stop looking for 1.5.2_2801, it won't help. You need 1.5.3_1101 which is currently unavailable anywhere except for the few who managed to bug their cable company into updating them (not an easy task).


----------



## GriffithStrife

HDRyder9 said:


> I have the 1.5.3_F.p.1101 firmware. I'm serviced by the Comcast, Bonita Springs head end as well. It took some effort on my part but I was successful. Good luck.
> 
> You need to escalate above a CSR for this to happen. Many of the CSRs don't know what firmware is. Try to get through to a management level or engineering person.


Do you have a name we can ask for or any more info on how you got them to update you. I think AndyF and I would both benefit from it.

AndyF posted over at the comcast boards everyone should go post there has well, let Comcast know we need this update.


----------



## andyf

This is the link to the Comcast Forum:

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Custom...d-version-1-5-3-1101-TiVo-Roamio/td-p/1899111


----------



## bmgoodman

andyf said:


> This is the link to the Comcast Forum:
> 
> http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Custom...d-version-1-5-3-1101-TiVo-Roamio/td-p/1899111


Thanks, Andy. I dropped into that forum and made my own request in your thread. It might be worth it for other Comcast customers here to jump in as well.


----------



## bayern_fan

I have 1.5.3_F.p.1101 on a Cablevision Cisco card, but the build time is June 6, 2013. Interesting...


----------



## HDRyder9

GriffithStrife said:


> Do you have a name we can ask for or any more info on how you got them to update you. I think AndyF and I would both benefit from it.
> 
> AndyF posted over at the comcast boards everyone should go post there has well, let Comcast know we need this update.


This is a local issue. You need to get your local management involved. The firmware upgrades are sent from the head end in your area. No amount of prodding in the wrong head end is going to help.


----------



## FACTAgent

I am participating in a beta test with Cablevision of NDS firmware ending in 0601 that supports all six tuners. After a shaky start last night with intermittent channel not available and audio issues, possibly attributable to card not having received the channel list (according to DVR diagnostics), I came home tonight to find channel list received and card functioning much better so far. I'll let everyone know how it goes over the next week.


----------



## grey ghost

I am running a Cisco 1.5.2. Fp 1401 that was put out in April of 2009. Why should Comcast expect for cards this old to function properly in new technology and do they really care because they are trying to force us to use their hardware?

When can we start to file with the FCC on questions like this? Access to a cable card is mandated, but does the FCC mandate that the cards have to reasonably up to date?


----------



## AdamNJ

bayern_fan said:


> I have 1.5.3_F.p.1101 on a Cablevision Cisco card, but the build time is June 6, 2013. Interesting...


That is correct for the CV Cisco card. The recent posts are from CV NDS card users. It is a different firmware system.


----------



## AdamNJ

grey ghost said:


> I am running a Cisco 1.5.2. Fp 1401 that was put out in April of 2009. Why should Comcast expect for cards this old to function properly in new technology and do they really care because they are trying to force us to use their hardware?
> 
> When can we start to file with the FCC on questions like this? Access to a cable card is mandated, but does the FCC mandate that the cards have to reasonably up to date?


They don't really give a ****, they do want you to use their hardware. You can try an fcc complaint. http://www.fcc.gov/complaints

However I had the same firmware and it worked okay for 5 tuners. FCC mandates they support 4 or the highest number of tuners they offer in their hardware, whichever is greater.


----------



## rainwater

AdamNJ said:


> They don't really give a ****, they do want you to use their hardware.


I think company wide policies make that true. But all the cable companies have people in them that truly want to help. It is just a matter of being able to find and get in touch with these people.


----------



## KevinG

What happens if I walk into BestBuy, buy a 6 tuner Roamio, and return it after 5 days because it isn't a 6 tuner Roamio?

What happens if I do that every week? 

Not that I would do that, but I wondering what is going to ultimately get this problem fixed? There's no way I'm buying a Roamio until my area is confirmed to be working (mostly because I absolutely HATE dealing with Comcast, and don't want to get involved with this fight.) That being said, I'd love to buy a Roamio! (well, two actually, to replace my series 3s, and 4 minis).


----------



## AdamNJ

KevinG said:


> What happens if I walk into BestBuy, buy a 6 tuner Roamio, and return it after 5 days because it isn't a 6 tuner Roamio?
> 
> What happens if I do that every week?
> 
> Not that I would do that, but I wondering what is going to ultimately get this problem fixed? There's no way I'm buying a Roamio until my area is confirmed to be working (mostly because I absolutely HATE dealing with Comcast, and don't want to get involved with this fight.) That being said, I'd love to buy a Roamio! (well, two actually, to replace my series 3s, and 4 minis).


Not sure what that would accomplish at all. Best Buy isn't the problem, Comcast is in your case. I doubt BB has more / any pull with Comcast. If anyone does it's Tivo complaining to them, and that is not very likely even.


----------



## NJguy

FACTAgent said:


> I am participating in a beta test with Cablevision of NDS firmware ending in 0601 that supports all six tuners. After a shaky start last night with intermittent channel not available and audio issues, possibly attributable to card not having received the channel list (according to DVR diagnostics), I came home tonight to find channel list received and card functioning much better so far. I'll let everyone know how it goes over the next week.


Same here but I won't be home until Monday to try it out Ed said that was ok. My guess is that we'll test it out for a couple of weeks (like AdamNJ did with the Cisco card) and then they'll start pushing it out.


----------



## FACTAgent

FACTAgent said:


> I am participating in a beta test with Cablevision of NDS firmware ending in 0601 that supports all six tuners. After a shaky start last night with intermittent channel not available and audio issues, possibly attributable to card not having received the channel list (according to DVR diagnostics), I came home tonight to find channel list received and card functioning much better so far. I'll let everyone know how it goes over the next week.


Still having some intermittent v58 errors. No missed recordings so far, just surfing issues. No rhyme or reason thus far re: which tuner or which channels. My contact # CV said they did not see this during their testing. We confirmed my signal levels were good and I sent him the specifics.


----------



## fastermac

I also have Cablevision with the NDS card and get intermittent v58 error with certain channels like 715 YESHD.

I have a Roamio Pro and 2 Minis. I have gotten the error on the Roamio and one of the Minis. I also have had trouble viewing those channels with the Tivo App on an iPad.

The channels will come in fine one minute and while channel surfing the problem will all of a sudden appear. It is driving me crazy.

Other than this problem the Roamio and Minis are working great. Interface is fast and picture quality is outstanding. Network is wired Ethernet.


----------



## BobCamp1

KevinG said:


> What happens if I walk into BestBuy, buy a 6 tuner Roamio, and return it after 5 days because it isn't a 6 tuner Roamio?
> 
> What happens if I do that every week?
> 
> Not that I would do that, but I wondering what is going to ultimately get this problem fixed? There's no way I'm buying a Roamio until my area is confirmed to be working (mostly because I absolutely HATE dealing with Comcast, and don't want to get involved with this fight.) That being said, I'd love to buy a Roamio! (well, two actually, to replace my series 3s, and 4 minis).


I'd do that every few weeks, not every week. Or keep checking back here to see if the problems have been fixed. Or just by the four tuner version.

They're working on it, but it looks like it might take a while.


----------



## NJguy

fastermac said:


> I also have Cablevision with the NDS card and get intermittent v58 error with certain channels like 715 YESHD.
> 
> I have a Roamio Pro and 2 Minis. I have gotten the error on the Roamio and one of the Minis. I also have had trouble viewing those channels with the Tivo App on an iPad.
> 
> The channels will come in fine one minute and while channel surfing the problem will all of a sudden appear. It is driving me crazy.
> 
> Other than this problem the Roamio and Minis are working great. Interface is fast and picture quality is outstanding. Network is wired Ethernet.


This should hopefully be fixed soon. Some are beta testing the fix for NDS cards but it may be a few weeks before it starts rolling out to all NDS card users.

For now you can drop down to 4 tuners for now and you won't have that issue. You'll have to find out what tuners aren't working though. Go back to earlier posts (I don't remember which exactly) to see how to do this. All things considered, the team at Cablevision has been pretty responsive but, as others continue to say, you have to get the right tech on the phone.

Good luck for now and patience is your friend. It will be sooner rather than later and you'll be all set. I'm in same boat with Roamio and 2 minis....although a few times I've lost connection to mini's that are hard wired so I think I may switch to MoCa route.


----------



## fastermac

NJguy thanks for the quick response. I'll look up how to set up the 4 tuners and then I'll wait for the software fix. Thanks for the advice.

I have not had any network connection issues between the Minis and the Roamio. I have all 3 receiving IP's using DHCP from an Apple TimeCapsule.


----------



## NJguy

fastermac said:


> NJguy thanks for the quick response. I'll look up how to set up the 4 tuners and then I'll wait for the software fix. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I have not had any network connection issues between the Minis and the Roamio. I have all 3 receiving IP's using DHCP from an Apple TimeCapsule.


No problem. Glad to respond. You'll be running off all 6 tuners soon. I was going to return my Plus because you never know when a fix might come and a key reason for buying it (IMO) is for the 6 tuners. Cablevision has been good about communicating with me and updating and seem to be on top of it....maybe more than other companies out there even.

With the Roamio, I have mine to an Airport Extreme with Ultra 101 service and goes through a couple bridges and I do see the signal strength go down a bit. Not that big a deal though. It happens rarely but figured I've got the cable wires right there by the mini's so it may work out better for me anyway.


----------



## HDRyder9

As a side note, the 1.5.3_F.p.1101 firmware appears to have fixed any pixilation issues I had, too.


----------



## supie

I was wondering if anyone has found the solution to your Cable Card issue and now have a history of getting all 6 Tuners working (for more than a week) on your Roamio? If so what card did you end up with and how did you get the right card from the cable company. (Who did you contact, did you have to escalate it, etc. If not what cards have you tried and results?

I have read through all 20 pages of the Forum Thread and my conclusion is that nobody has posted a firm answer as to what CC Firmware will work.

I have compiled a list of some people on the forum and where I believe they are now. In post this I hope I can solve my issue and then post what the solution is for others to read.

My equipment is a Roamio Pro, Charter Cable, Current Firmware 1.5.2_F.p.2801, 5 Tuners working.

Thanks in Advance

Charter	Supie (author this post) RoamioPro	1.5.2_F.p.2801	4 0r 5 Tuners ?	

Comcast	andyf 1.5.2_3001	5 Tuners	
Charter	RustySTL 1.5.2_3001 
Comcast	HDRyder9 1.5.3.1101 6 Tuners	
Charter	pshivers 1.5.2_F.p.2401 5 Tuners	
Charter	Ryan Nelson Not Sure
CableVision profet 1.5.3.0601 &#8211; Good 
Charter	Unbeliever Not Sure 
Charter	tim1724 Not Sure	
CableVision AdamNJ 1.5.3_F.p.1101 

TiVoMargret VP at Tivo Reported the following:
1.5.2.3001 - Problem 4 Tuners ?	
1.5.3.0601 &#8211; Inconclusive	6 Tuners ?	
1.5.3.1101 &#8211; good	6 Tuners


----------



## AdamNJ

supie said:


> I was wondering if anyone has found the solution to your Cable Card issue and now have a history of getting all 6 Tuners working (for more than a week) on your Roamio?
> 
> CableVision AdamNJ 1.5.3_F.p.1101


Yes, SA/Cisco 1.5.3_F.p.1101 is confirmed as good for over a month and a half. All 6 tuners working and less pixelation/macroblocking then I have before. There are at least 6 other CV customers who have confirmed it as well, although i don't have their names off the top of my head.


----------



## andyf

Waiting for Comcast to call back. Although I don't expect to hear from them again.


----------



## bmgoodman

So this tuner issue becomes increasingly problematic over time? So it works for a week and suddenly has problems? Can't I just reboot the Tivo weekly and keep all 6 tuners working? OR am I misunderstanding this problem?


----------



## James315

Ed set me up with the new NDS firmware and I've been 4-5 days now with no tuning problems.

Keeping fingers crossed.
Thanks Ed!


----------



## HDRyder9

Comcast firmware 1.5.3_F.p.1101. Ten days and all six tuners are working perfectly. No reboots required.


----------



## GriffithStrife

Can someone extract the firmware off a cable card that has it? That way all of us can just upgrade our own cards.


----------



## andyf

GriffithStrife said:


> Can someone extract the firmware off a cable card that has it? That way all of us can just upgrade our own cards.


I would be interested in understanding how you would do that. Most PCs or laptops don't have Cardbus slots anymore and you don't really know where in the card it is programmed or how to do it. Is there a CableCard programming utility out there somewhere?


----------



## mrfantasy

I just had Optimum come out today and install a new CableCARD, but after reading this thread I now understand that with the firmware currently out there I will only get 4 tuner support. If Ed from Cablevision is still looking for volunteers and someone can PM me his info I'd greatly appreciate it (I'm still under 10 posts). If it's just a matter of waiting a bit longer that's okay too, but I certainly can help verify things for them.

I'm also dealing with a frequent reboot problem, that TiVo blamed on too high signal strength. I've now got 2 3dB attenuators between the pole and my TiVo and the signal strength isn't pinned at 100% across all tuners, but it's still a little higher than some posts on the forum indicate it should be. I will probably buy more attenuators and try to tune that myself. But if that really is the problem, and I can get the new CableCARD firmware, my Roamio Plus may actually work the way its supposed to instead of having two tuners not get encrypted channels and rebooting or freezing roughly once a day. Looking forward to that day.


----------



## fastermac

I disabled 2 tuners but I still get the v58 error. I'll just have to wait until they release the firmware update for the NDS cards and hopefully that will take care of this error.


----------



## andyf

Did you reboot after doing that?


----------



## James315

Forgot to mention, Ed sent FW ending 0601.
Not sure why this over the 1101.

Anyway, I also recall having a problem initially that caused the TiVo to restart.
It's been fine since though as I mentioned above.


----------



## fastermac

No I did not reboot. Instructions did not say that was necessary. I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

James315 said:


> Forgot to mention, Ed sent FW ending 0601.
> Not sure why this over the 1101.
> 
> Anyway, I also recall having a problem initially that caused the TiVo to restart.
> It's been fine since though as I mentioned above.


0601 is an NDS firmware

1101 is a Cisco firmware

same issue, different cablecards


----------



## nooneuknow

Am_I_Evil said:


> 0601 is an NDS firmware
> 
> 1101 is a Cisco firmware
> 
> same issue, different cablecards


While not a Roamio owner, I have 6 cablecards in use, a mix of PKM800 & PKM802 SA/Cisco cablecards, all were updated to 1.5.3_F.p.0601 firmware, long before the Roamio was released. I have Cox as my MSO, with Cisco STA1520 TAs, that have the 1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1601 firmware (and I'm having plenty of problems I only see being currently discussed in the Roamio area).

So I don't see the statement you made to be accurate.

Since Cox is moving channels to SDV on weekdays, and fumbling around doing it, leaving me with missing channels for up to a day on work days, and also on the weekends (that show as analog at 0 or 999Mhz in DVR Diags), and they come back on Mondays, as well as the linear major networks having major A/V issues, and my TiVos getting updated right in the middle of this messy period, I can't say for sure what's going on with anything, or where faults lie. 

Just sharing, not trying to pick a fight. While this IS a Roamio thread, there's a lot of hardware talk that can apply to any platform, so I see no harm, no foul, with me posting this.


----------



## HDRyder9

Basically, this is a Cisco/Scientific Atlanta issue. It the cable cards were right from the beginning this thread wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## andyf

+1

This thread is about CableCard firmware whether it be Cisco/NDS/Motorola. Nothing to do with TiVo hardware.


----------



## pshivers

HDRyder9 said:


> A cable card is just a PCMCIA card. If you have an old computer with a PCMCIA slot, the firmware and the software to upgrade it, you could do it yourself. I wonder if Tivo has enough pull with Cisco to get the firmware from them. I'll volunteer to upgrade the cards.


Ah yes the "People Can't Master Computer Industry Acronyms" Card! I don't think I've had a "PCMCIA" slot on any of my computers in at least 5 years! 

PCMCIA really means "Peripheral Component Microchannel Interconnect Architecture" Good-Gawd I said "Microchannel", YUK!


----------



## nooneuknow

HDRyder9 said:


> Basically, this is a Cisco/Scientific Atlanta issue. It the cable cards were right from the beginning this thread wouldn't be necessary.


Quite possibly very true, but no way to prove that 100% yet...

I did call Cox, and they said the same thing they said when TiVo released 4-tuner Premieres, which was very close to this: "We were not notified by TiVo, about their intentions, or product requirements, so we can not be expected to have compatible hardware and firmware, for something we didn't know about until now. It will take time to engineer it, and time to test it."

It wouldn't surprise me if they are telling the truth, or believe that statement, simply because somebody neglected to pass the pertinent data along to the proper channels, in a timely manner...

At least I, for once, in about 2 years DIDN'T hear this line: "We don't support TiVos, nor can you force us to re-engineer our network to use them." Maybe I got the one person who didn't get the memo to say those words, I've heard verbatim, so many times, from so many others at Cox, as well as from their contract field techs. One time they got back in the truck and drove away, as soon as I answered "TiVos" when they asked what equipment I was using.


----------



## nooneuknow

pshivers said:


> Ah yes the "People Can't Master Computer Industry Acronyms" Card! I don't think I've had a "PCMCIA" slot on any of my computers in at least 5 years!
> 
> PCMCIA really means "Peripheral Component Microchannel Interconnect Architecture" Good-Gawd I said "Microchannel", YUK!


Just a FYI: If somebody wanted to try and at least see if you could use a PCMCIA computer slot, you can buy USB adapters for the cards. I've run across them when looking for expresscard adapters, not too long ago, on Newegg.


----------



## jaj2276

andyf said:


> Waiting for Comcast to call back. Although I don't expect to hear from them again.


Comcast called me today (after I sent three emails to their support saying I wanted an answer on when my firmware would be upgraded) and they said it would be 1Q of 2014. I *hate* that I know that Comcast has distributed 1.5.3.1101 to some end users (and not in any sort of beta testing that I'm aware of) but won't to those who request it.


----------



## pshivers

I've been running with my Roamio Pro "Dumbed Down" to 5 tuners for a week now on Charter using the .2401 Firmware on my Cisco CableCard.

No problems of any kind receiving all channels! Enabling the 6th tuner would eliminate one programming conflict I have, so it will be appreciated when the Firmware is finally upgraded, in the meantime I will just remain "Fat-Dumb-Happy! :up:


----------



## jaj2276

nooneuknow said:


> Just a FYI: If somebody wanted to try and at least see if you could use a PCMCIA computer slot, you can buy USB adapters for the cards. I've run across them when looking for expresscard adapters, not too long ago, on Newegg.


I have an ExpressCard slot on my laptop. On Amazon, there's this product http://www.amazon.com/Digigear-CardBus-ExpressCard-Panasonic-wireless/dp/B003HS7YVU/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1384046060&sr=1-3&keywords=pcmcia+reader
that will read PC Cards.

Anyone have any opinions/answers to the following questions:

1) Is there a way to get the 1.5.3.1101 firmware without getting it off of a card?
2) If no to #1, could the firmware be extracted from an upgraded card?
2a) Would someone with an upgraded card be willing to send it to me to extract the firmware?
3) Is there a way to *write* firmware to one of these cablecards?
4) Assuming yes to #3, would the cablecards get "downgraded" once they started talking to the cable head end?


----------



## nooneuknow

pshivers said:


> I've been running with my Roamio Pro "Dumbed Down" to 5 tuners for a week now on Charter using the .2401 Firmware on my Cisco CableCard.
> 
> No problems of any kind receiving all channels! Enabling the 6th tuner would eliminate one programming conflict I have, so it will be appreciated when the Firmware is finally upgraded, in the meantime I will just remain "Fat-Dumb-Happy! :up:


I've been following as many Roamio threads as I can find time to, since they eclipsed the ghost town Premiere areas. I'm getting better "intel" on my non-Roamio TiVo issues by doing so, plus getting educated on the Roamio.

Some people can make that temporary solution work, others can't, and still miss recordings due to "no signal available".

So, it's probably best practice to keep an eye on the recording history, for "not recorded" items.

Suggestion for/to TiVo: Add another filter to the recording history, so the red "C" button can filter missed recordings, which are not conflicts, as opposed to the current only-way-how of selecting "View All" and having to sort through everything, hunting for missed recordings due to issues with cablecards, tuning adapters, and possibly TiVo issues (note I did say "possibly").

Do the moderators no longer merge threads anymore? It's quite a daily workout trying to find valuable nuggets, scattered across so many threads, buried within so many posts. I just may have to hijack a TARDIS to find these nuggets of intel, scattered throughout all of space and time!


----------



## nooneuknow

jaj2276 said:


> Anyone have any opinions/answers to the following questions:
> 
> 1) Is there a way to get the 1.5.3.1101 firmware without getting it off of a card?
> 2) If no to #1, could the firmware be extracted from an upgraded card?
> 2a) Would someone with an upgraded card be willing to send it to me to extract the firmware?
> 3) Is there a way to *write* firmware to one of these cablecards?
> 4) Assuming yes to #3, would the cablecards get "downgraded" once they started talking to the cable head end?


Mostly educated guesses, some opinions, and a little knowledge:

1) As far as I know, and many others have posted: No, only your MSO can provide and authorize it "by acceptable means". Other means should be discussed with great discretion, if at all, publicly - To the best of my knowledge.

2) Unlikely, because it may have protection mechanisms to prevent this, just like EPROMS/PROMS and many flash devices have - Educated guess/knowledge.

2a) Discussing that publicly, is likely against the TCF rules, so tread lightly, and carefully, if you get any responses from anybody offering such assistance. Perhaps take it to PM or email, ASAP, once you hear from somebody. If anybody is willing, I'd suggest they PM their response - To the best of my knowledge.

3) Even if there isn't protection against this (unlikely that there isn't), if your providers head-end doesn't have that card's S/N mated to the newer version, it would likely get re-flashed back, by your MSO, to what it expects to be on it - Educated guess/knowledge

4) Answered by my response to #3, but you never know, until you try.

If I'm wrong about any of this, I welcome any corrections.


----------



## andyf

jaj2276 said:


> Comcast called me today (after I sent three emails to their support saying I wanted an answer on when my firmware would be upgraded) and they said it would be 1Q of 2014. I *hate* that I know that Comcast has distributed 1.5.3.1101 to some end users (and not in any sort of beta testing that I'm aware of) but won't to those who request it.


Unfortunately this is a regional issue. Just because a certain part of Florida decided to upgrade a couple of folks cards doesn't mean other regions have the same policy.

My Comcast calls made no mention of not knowing what 1.5.3.1101 was, merely that they didn't know whether they could or could not update an individual card. I implied from the conversation that it was more of a "red tape" issue.


----------



## nooneuknow

andyf said:


> Unfortunately this is a regional issue. Just because a certain part of Florida decided to upgrade a couple of folks cards doesn't mean other regions have the same policy.
> 
> My Comcast calls made no mention of not knowing what 1.5.3.1101 was, merely that they didn't know whether they could or could not update an individual card. I implied from the conversation that it was more of a "red tape" issue.


You nailed that!

The MSOs are always reluctant to authorize ANY updates/upgrades that they don't need to authorize for their own leased equipment to operate properly (the red tape, as you said, plus there's always regional/market issues that are isolated, which make matters worse for TiVo users and other 3rd-party products).


----------



## jaj2276

andyf said:


> Unfortunately this is a regional issue. Just because a certain part of Florida decided to upgrade a couple of folks cards doesn't mean other regions have the same policy.
> 
> My Comcast calls made no mention of not knowing what 1.5.3.1101 was, merely that they didn't know whether they could or could not update an individual card. I implied from the conversation that it was more of a "red tape" issue.


My Comcast executive knew of the 1.5.3.1101 firmware also (as I mentioned in previous updates) but said they couldn't upgrade individual users. I didn't think this was true as I thought that the user who got upgraded to 1.5.3.1101 in Bonita Springs was a one-off (i.e. what are the chances his whole head-end/region got upgraded at the exact time he needed to get upgraded)? Of course I could be mistaken.


----------



## andyf

I think it's more of a "won't" vs "couldn't". Pretty sure it's technically possible as demonstrated by the Cablevision folks who got their NDS cards updated.


----------



## nooneuknow

jaj2276 said:


> My Comcast executive knew of the 1.5.3.1101 firmware also (as I mentioned in previous updates) but said they couldn't upgrade individual users. I didn't think this was true as I thought that the user who got upgraded to 1.5.3.1101 in Bonita Springs was a one-off (i.e. what are the chances his whole head-end/region got upgraded at the exact time he needed to get upgraded)? Of course I could be mistaken.


I *was* going to post that it's very unusual, or even unheard of, for a MSO to update individual cards (but then didn't until now). It is generally all, or none, unless you are part of a pre-rollout test group, in which case they move your card into a designated group, which is isolated from everybody else not in the pre-rollout test group.

When TiVo put out that ages-old press release that Cox and TiVo had agreed to provide On-Demand on the Premiere platform, I called Cox and was added to the list of people for the initial testing group. Then it all fell apart, and never materialized. Each side still claims the other side was the one who backed out of the agreement (or Cox sometimes would say there never was any agreement on paper, just talks in that direction, when I followed up several times about being in the testing group).

I think many MSOs may not even include anybody but employees to participate in pre-rollout testing. I was shocked when Cox knew what I was talking about and said I was "on the short list".


----------



## AdamNJ

James315 said:


> Forgot to mention, Ed sent FW ending 0601.
> Not sure why this over the 1101.


We are talking about two different brand cards which use a different firmware base.

SA/Cisco = 1.5.3.1101 (most current, and confirmed good for 6 tuners)
NDS = what is being tested now 3.0.7_F.p.0601 (as per user profet)

Cablevision uses both, it depends on your area.


----------



## nooneuknow

<post redacted, to avoid confusion, as requested by AdamNJ>


----------



## AdamNJ

nooneuknow said:


> ...or did you just make a typo?


yes and i've corrected it now in my post. please edit your post and remove the reference to avoid confusion for others.


----------



## nooneuknow

AdamNJ said:


> yes and i've corrected it now in my post. please edit your post and remove the reference to avoid confusion for others.


Done.

I always thought there were only SA (now Cisco) & Motorola (now Arris), when it came to cablecards that could be used in a TiVo. This thread is the first place I've heard of NDS, so I'm sure there are others that may not understand talk about NDS.

EDIT/ADD: Cisco now owns NDS

Link at Zatznotfunny (show whole article to see):

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-10/why-pace-may-be-thinking-about-buying-tivo/#more-41489


----------



## JWhites

HDRyder9 said:


> A cable card is just a PCMCIA card. If you have an old computer with a PCMCIA slot, the firmware and the software to upgrade it, you could do it yourself. I wonder if Tivo has enough pull with Cisco to get the firmware from them. I'll volunteer to upgrade the cards.


It's not a matter of having the pull with Cisco, It's a matter of having the pull with the cable providers to authorize the upgrade. Even if a CableCARD with the upgraded firmware that prevents the issues that are occurring with the Roamio is installed, the instant the Roamio turns on and the card connects to the cable provider, it's gonna download the firmware compatible with the headend anyway. I had a brand new Cisco CableCARD that was factory loaded with the very latest firmware build from 2013, but the instant the coax cable was connected, it downloaded the older 1.5.2_F.p.3001 build from 2011.


----------



## HDRyder9

JWhites said:


> It's not a matter of having the pull with Cisco, It's a matter of having the pull with the cable providers to authorize the upgrade. Even if a CableCARD with the upgraded firmware that prevents the issues that are occurring with the Roamio is installed, the instant the Roamio turns on and the card connects to the cable provider, it's gonna download the firmware compatible with the headend anyway. I had a brand new Cisco CableCARD that was factory loaded with the very latest firmware build from 2013, but the instant the coax cable was connected, it downloaded the older 1.5.2_F.p.3001 build from 2011.


If that was the case, then every Cisco/Scientific Atlanta cable card in the Bonita Springs/Fort Myers area will have the new firmware. I'm going to check on that.


----------



## Jesse.D

I talked to 3 different support groups at TWC NEW (Time Warner Cable, Northeast Wisconsin) and the final consensus is that I have to being the cable card back to the office. Then I have to swap it out, with no guarantee of the firmware on the new card. The local offices have no way to check the firmware on the cards or update them. The system also (apparently) can't update to a newer firmware if it's older than 2 versions from what is currently deployed.

Oh, but they're not sure what's currently deployed, but it can't be that one, it's too old.

Head-ache.


Jesse - CCNA R&S
---
People say the road to Hell is paved with good intentions.
Why? Do they think there's a shortage or bad ones?


----------



## cc0n01

I just upgraded from a TivoHD to a Roamio Pro last week. My NDS card from Cablevision is repeated getting the V58 channel not authorized error. I would like to get into the NDS beta test if possible. Can someone PM me Ed from Cablevision email address?


----------



## dlfl

Jesse.D said:


> I talked to 3 different support groups at TWC NEW (Time Warner Cable, Northeast Wisconsin) and the final consensus is that I have to being the cable card back to the office. Then I have to swap it out, with no guarantee of the firmware on the new card. The local offices have no way to check the firmware on the cards or update them. The system also (apparently) can't update to a newer firmware if it's older than 2 versions from what is currently deployed.
> 
> Oh, but they're not sure what's currently deployed, but it can't be that one, it's too old.
> ...........


Don't feel like the lone stranger. TWC maintains that same high level of Tivo-centric clueless-ness across most (all?) of their service regions.


----------



## supie

JWhites said:


> It's not a matter of having the pull with Cisco, It's a matter of having the pull with the cable providers to authorize the upgrade. Even if a CableCARD with the upgraded firmware that prevents the issues that are occurring with the Roamio is installed, the instant the Roamio turns on and the card connects to the cable provider, it's gonna download the firmware compatible with the headend anyway. I had a brand new Cisco CableCARD that was factory loaded with the very latest firmware build from 2013, but the instant the coax cable was connected, it downloaded the older 1.5.2_F.p.3001 build from 2011.


Does this mean that even if I get the 1.5.2_F.p.1101 Cable Card it is going revert to to 1.5.2_F.p.3001 firmware upgrade?


----------



## NJguy

cc0n01 said:


> I just upgraded from a TivoHD to a Roamio Pro last week. My NDS card from Cablevision is repeated getting the V58 channel not authorized error. I would like to get into the NDS beta test if possible. Can someone PM me Ed from Cablevision email address?


PM'd you with info to contact Cablevision


----------



## nooneuknow

JWhites said:


> It's not a matter of having the pull with Cisco, It's a matter of having the pull with the cable providers to authorize the upgrade. Even if a CableCARD with the upgraded firmware that prevents the issues that are occurring with the Roamio is installed, the instant the Roamio turns on and the card connects to the cable provider, it's gonna download the firmware compatible with the headend anyway. I had a brand new Cisco CableCARD that was factory loaded with the very latest firmware build from 2013, but the instant the coax cable was connected, it downloaded the older 1.5.2_F.p.3001 build from 2011.


Yep, just like this from my post a few posts back:



> 3) Even if there isn't protection against this (unlikely that there isn't), if your providers head-end doesn't have that card's S/N mated to the newer version, it would likely get re-flashed back, by your MSO, to what it expects to be on it.


----------



## MoranJ2000

For what it's worth, I e-mailed [email protected] on 11/8 explaining my situation and requesting to be upgraded to the 1.5.3.1011 firmware in Bonita Springs.

I received a call the next day (on a Saturday morning, no less) from a human female who gave me her name and direct number, and who informed me that my request had been forwarded to escalated technical support (or something like that).

She said I should hear from them within 48 business hours, and that she'd be calling me on Wednesday to check in and see if I had.

Maybe I'm on now on the path to getting that firmware upgrade, or perhaps more BS and disappointment is in store. Time will tell, and I'll post here with updates.

Joe


----------



## nooneuknow

supie said:


> Does this mean that even if I get the 1.5.2_F.p.1101 Cable Card it is going revert to to 1.5.2_F.p.3001 firmware upgrade?


Simply speaking: Yes, cablecards with an out-of-date firmware revision, will be flashed to whatever version the MSO head-end is configured to allow. It usually happens within minutes of the card being inserted.

Real world scenario thinking: That's no guarantee that you will get the most recent version out there, though. Your MSO is in charge of what version they will use as "current", and are not obligated to update (unless it falls under FCC mandate). They can keep you on an outdated revision as "current", otherwise. If they do fall under the FCC mandate, they are still allowed to keep you waiting while they engineer, test, & then perform a limited test group deployment in the field (which is usually people who work for the MSO). To get an exception, as an outside person, you'd need to persuade them to put your card's S/N into a test group, which is isolated from the general public, still running an older release.


----------



## mrfantasy

NJguy said:


> PM'd you with info to contact Cablevision


Can I get the Cablevision contact info as well?


----------



## cc0n01

NJguy said:


> PM'd you with info to contact Cablevision


Got the contact info. Thanks.


----------



## nooneuknow

Jesse.D said:


> I talked to 3 different support groups at TWC NEW (Time Warner Cable, Northeast Wisconsin) and the final consensus is that I have to being the cable card back to the office. Then I have to swap it out, with no guarantee of the firmware on the new card. The local offices have no way to check the firmware on the cards or update them. The system also (apparently) can't update to a newer firmware if it's older than 2 versions from what is currently deployed.
> 
> Oh, but they're not sure what's currently deployed, but it can't be that one, it's too old.
> 
> Head-ache.


It could be true for TWC, certain other regional markets & MSOs, that their system cannot update a card older than 2 revisions behind.

I can say with 100% certainty, that my Cox market always provides cards at least 2 revisions old (if they have never been used/are new) and has no problems flashing them to the current versions (SA/Cisco).

I guess that makes me truly lucky, or TWC doesn't know what they are talking about, or they just made that their "policy", for some reason.

So, I guess it's a YMMV situation.


----------



## pshivers

MoranJ2000 said:


> For what it's worth, I e-mailed [email protected] on 11/8 explaining my situation and requesting to be upgraded to the 1.5.3.1011 firmware in Bonita Springs.
> 
> I received a call the next day (on a Saturday morning, no less) from a human female who gave me her name and direct number, and who informed me that my request had been forwarded to escalated technical support (or something like that).
> 
> She said I should hear from them within 48 business hours, and that she'd be calling me on Wednesday to check in and see if I had.
> 
> Maybe I'm on now on the path to getting that firmware upgrade, or perhaps more BS and disappointment is in store. Time will tell, and I'll post here with updates.
> 
> Joe


Anybody know a [email protected] equivalent for Charter?


----------



## nooneuknow

Another FYI, for everybody:

You generally shouldn't have to ask for a cablecard firmware update, just like you generally shouldn't have to ask for a cable modem firmware update (but, their are always some exceptions to the norm).

1. Firmware for public release is sent out automatically, once it is determined ready (and necessary).

2. When you ask for an update, and they call back and say OK, you are often essentially signing up to be a beta, or pre-release tester (most of the time). This often isolates you from the general public, and you should expect that the MSO will be working-on/upgrading/tweaking the head-end you are routed to. So, just because you got what you asked for, doesn't mean you can expect constant and reliable service, should you be in a testing group.

3. If you are in one of these testing groups, and are not under any sort of Non-Disclosure Agreement (NDA), you should specify this important detail (#2) when reporting how your TiVo is working (or not working). If under NDA, you should only be discussing it with your MSO and TiVo.

4. I'm aware there are exceptions, like cablecards that are too old, or are too many revisions behind. I guess the FCC should've mandated that customers with retail equipment be notified when their cablecards become obsolete...

Hopefully this info helps somebody, or makes them aware of what they may be signing up for.


----------



## dlfl

nooneuknow said:


> ........You generally shouldn't have to ask for a cablecard firmware update, just like you generally shouldn't have to ask for a cable modem firmware update (but, their are always some exceptions to the norm).
> 
> 1. Firmware for public release is sent out automatically, once it is determined ready (and necessary).
> ............


Yeah in a dream world. Not with TWC, which is generally an exception to all this.


----------



## nooneuknow

dlfl said:


> Yeah in a dream world. Not with TWC, which is generally an exception to all this.


No arguments here. I guess I should have said "necessary for their OWN equipment", which makes the statement more real-world.


----------



## mchief

MoranJ2000 said:


> For what it's worth, I e-mailed [email protected] on 11/8 explaining my situation and requesting to be upgraded to the 1.5.3.1011 firmware in Bonita Springs.
> 
> I received a call the next day (on a Saturday morning, no less) from a human female who gave me her name and direct number, and who informed me that my request had been forwarded to escalated technical support (or something like that).
> 
> She said I should hear from them within 48 business hours, and that she'd be calling me on Wednesday to check in and see if I had.
> 
> Maybe I'm on now on the path to getting that firmware upgrade, or perhaps more BS and disappointment is in store. Time will tell, and I'll post here with updates.
> 
> Joe


Did the same and got a call on Sunday morning. Basicly telling me the same thing - call back in a few days. Left me name and number for follow-up


----------



## andyf

Comcast has responded in the Comcast forums. Link above.

"We have been made aware of TiVo's recent assessment. 

The referenced Cisco cablecard version 1.5.3.1101 is a fairly new release. It is just now ready for Comcast trials. 

We need to evaluate the risks across all of our products, but if all goes well, we are planning to bundle the .1101 version with the upcoming referenced updates in Memphis and the remainder of Florida and then to our remaining locations. 

That is all currently still targeted to begin in early 2014. "

That really doesn't help me in Houston or other areas that will probably follow x years later.


----------



## nooneuknow

andyf said:


> Comcast has responded in the Comcast forums. Link above.
> 
> "We have been made aware of TiVo's recent assessment.
> 
> The referenced Cisco cablecard version 1.5.3.1101 is a fairly new release. It is just now ready for Comcast trials.
> 
> We need to evaluate the risks across all of our products, but if all goes well, we are planning to bundle the .1101 version with the upcoming referenced updates in Memphis and the remainder of Florida and then to our remaining locations.
> 
> That is all currently still targeted to begin in early 2014. "
> 
> That really doesn't help me in Houston or other areas that will probably follow x years later.


So, they said pretty much the same thing as Cox, which was that they were not aware of the product's requirements, and now that they are it will take time. -This is almost verbatim to what Cox said when the Premiere 4-tuner units hit the shelves. They even had to update their cards for the original 2-tuner Premiere, even though the TiVo HD had 2-tuners as well and could support a single M-card, or two S-cards (unlike the S3, which could only use the latter).

Even if I don't own a certain TiVo product, I always contact Cox just to see what they say when I tell them how many tuners, and ask if they are prepared to support it.

As a favor to the thread, I'm not going to start speculating on whose claims/statements hold water. I guess I'll hang-back and wait for the TiVo approved firmware to hit my existing TiVos, rather than put myself in the middle of yet another MSO/TiVo round of finger pointing, and running on fewer tuners than I paid for... What the heck happened, that the FCC, who had to approve TiVo's products, didn't see this coming, post cablecard reform mandate? Also, shouldn't CableLabs have been involved with both sides?


----------



## HDRyder9

MoranJ and I are served by the same head end. Bonita Springs. Since I have the 1.5.3 firmware and MoranJ does not, I'd say Comcast is distributing the 1.5.3 firmware on a case by case basis so far.



MoranJ2000 said:


> For what it's worth, I e-mailed [email protected] on 11/8 explaining my situation and requesting to be upgraded to the 1.5.3.1011 firmware in Bonita Springs.
> 
> I received a call the next day (on a Saturday morning, no less) from a human female who gave me her name and direct number, and who informed me that my request had been forwarded to escalated technical support (or something like that).
> 
> She said I should hear from them within 48 business hours, and that she'd be calling me on Wednesday to check in and see if I had.
> 
> Maybe I'm on now on the path to getting that firmware upgrade, or perhaps more BS and disappointment is in store. Time will tell, and I'll post here with updates.
> 
> Joe


----------



## mchief

Another call from the Executive Group this afternoon to let me know that he had spoken with Engineering and would be getting back to me soon. Probably to tell me next year some time.


----------



## generaltso

andyf said:


> That is all currently still targeted to begin in early 2014. "
> 
> That really doesn't help me in Houston or other areas that will probably follow x years later.


Yeah, looks like I won't be using 6 tuners either for quite a while. Ugh.


----------



## BobCamp1

nooneuknow said:


> What the heck happened, that the FCC, who had to approve TiVo's products, didn't see this coming, post cablecard reform mandate? Also, shouldn't CableLabs have been involved with both sides?


The FCC is not involved. It's CableLabs. After browsing their website, I've determined that:

- Tivo self-certifies their own products.
- Tivo is allowed to use any single CableCard they want to for their entire certification. They must support at least two tuners for an M-card. Tivo must also test all their claimed supported tuners simultaneously using specific combinations. They obviously did not use FIOS for this as they would have failed.
- I couldn't find any requirements or tests for the CableCards themselves. There must be tests for them, right? Right?
- Interoperability between Tivo and each CableCard mfr. is tested using just one tuner. Oops.

Here's the Qualified M-Card Product list from CableLabs's website:

QUALIFIED M-CARD PRODUCT LIST Date: Feb 2012	
COMPANY SOFTWARE_REVISION
CCAD 6.25
Cisco OS 1.5.2.3001
Conax/Corecross	3.0.26L-3.2S-5.8M 
Evolution Digital/Conax	1.55R
Nagravision	22.00.01.01.00.00
NDS/Corecross	1

So yeah, the mandated interoperability testing is far from complete. Tivo knows this, but instead of conducting their own testing prior to launching, they launched the Roamio anyway and used their customers as interoperability testers. I hope you are all getting paid for that. 

In Tivo's defense, the cable providers probably wouldn't have fixed the problems in a timely fashion if Tivo had held up the launch. By putting actual product out there, that forced the cable companies to take action. Or it could be that Tivo simply had no clue there would be this many problems but didn't want to spend money on proper testing.

Either way, it looks like everyone is taking the problems seriously and they will eventually get fixed.


----------



## ADG

I'm sure this is covered in this thread, but it's 22 pages long and a bit confusing. I'm in New Jersey and subscribe to Cablevision. I'm considering a Roamio but am not clear as to whether or not all 6 tuners are supported by Cablevision supplied cards at this time. Would someone please be kind enough to clear this up? Thanks much.


----------



## tomhorsley

Cable Labs doesn't care if your equipment works. All they care about is protection of their precious content. In fact Cable Labs is probably happier if nothing works since if it is totally broken you can't pirate anything off it.


----------



## hanlan

ADG said:


> I'm sure this is covered in this thread, but it's 22 pages long and a bit confusing. I'm in New Jersey and subscribe to Cablevision. I'm considering a Roamio but am not clear as to whether or not all 6 tuners are supported by Cablevision supplied cards at this time. Would someone please be kind enough to clear this up? Thanks much.


It all depends on what system your Cablevision is using.. I'm on the Ramapo/Oakland network which uses SA/Cisco cable cards. I had them update the firmware to 1.5.3 and all 6 tuners work.

Some other areas of Cablevision use NDS cablecards, and I don't think they are so lucky.

What network are you on? and what cable cards do they use?


----------



## ADG

I'm on the Raritan network and not able to check the card at this time, but now I know what to look for.. Thanks for your response.


----------



## AdamNJ

ADG said:


> I'm sure this is covered in this thread, but it's 22 pages long and a bit confusing. I'm in New Jersey and subscribe to Cablevision. I'm considering a Roamio but am not clear as to whether or not all 6 tuners are supported by Cablevision supplied cards at this time. Would someone please be kind enough to clear this up? Thanks much.





ADG said:


> I'm on the Raritan network and not able to check the card at this time, but now I know what to look for.. Thanks for your response.


Raritan Valley system uses SA/Cisco, so yes you will be able to use 6 tuners without issue.

I believe that the firmware level you need (1.5.3.1101) has been rolled out to everyone, so you should have it already. If you don't, I know who the guy is to contact to get them to push it. Go ahead and buy the Roamio Plus/Pro.


----------



## cc0n01

Cablevision upgraded my NDS cablecard with the firmware ending in 0601. All six tuners on my Roamio are working since the update without any V58 not authorized errors.

Ed from Cablevision sent me an email stating that the firmware update was pushed to all customers. Hopefully this fixes the not authorized problem with NDS cablecards on Cablevision.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

cc0n01 said:


> Cablevision upgraded my NDS cablecard with the firmware ending in 0601. All six tuners on my Roamio are working since the update without any V58 not authorized errors.
> 
> Ed from Cablevision sent me an email stating that the firmware update was pushed to all customers. Hopefully this fixes the not authorized problem with NDS cablecards on Cablevision.


I'm not using Cablevision, but that is awesome news for everyone who is


----------



## ADG

AdamNJ said:


> Raritan Valley system uses SA/Cisco, so yes you will be able to use 6 tuners without issue.
> 
> I believe that the firmware level you need (1.5.3.1101) has been rolled out to everyone, so you should have it already. If you don't, I know who the guy is to contact to get them to push it. Go ahead and buy the Roamio Plus/Pro.


Thanks again


----------



## johnner1999

Thanks everyone. I'm going to come back to TiVo finally.

Since my area of optimum (cable vision) uses SA cards. I stopped at my local store and that's what they showed me anyways.

Just wasn't sure if I should go with the 4 or 6 tuner. Now that I know I can use 6, that's the choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nooneuknow

BobCamp1 said:


> <snip>
> QUALIFIED M-CARD PRODUCT LIST Date: Feb 2012
> COMPANY SOFTWARE_REVISION
> CCAD 6.25
> Cisco OS 1.5.2.3001
> Conax/Corecross	3.0.26L-3.2S-5.8M
> Evolution Digital/Conax	1.55R
> Nagravision	22.00.01.01.00.00
> NDS/Corecross	1
> <snip>


Odd that Motorola (now owned by Arris) isn't in the list... Also Cisco now owns NDS. I think this data may be out-of-date.

Also interesting... I keep seeing posts about people waiting for the "xxxx" software, without putting in the complete revision number, and I keep seeing references that sometimes have a "2" or "3" in the PKEY1.5.x (in place of the x). But, the last four digits are the same as other posts that have a different number in that spot (like 0601 or 3001, and others).

I have "OS Ver: PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601, Build Time: Jun 19, 2012, 13:34.00"

I have "Last CVT Time: Thu Feb 28 2013, 11:13:49AM GMT" means that is the date, and time I received it.

Thanks for doing the research, and taking the time to share it. I typed my data in from my cablecard diags screen, and triple-checked, before I now hit Submit Reply.


----------



## AdamNJ

nooneuknow said:


> I keep seeing posts about people waiting for the "xxxx" software, without putting in the complete revision number, and I keep seeing references that sometimes have a "2" or "3" in the PKEY1.5.x (in place of the x). But, the last four digits are the same as other posts that have a different number in that spot (like 0601 or 3001, and others).


To requote my earlier post a page page, here are the newest available SA/Cisco and NDS firmware levels:



AdamNJ said:


> We are talking about two different brand cards which use a different firmware base.
> 
> SA/Cisco = 1.5.3.1101 (most current, and confirmed good for 6 tuners)
> NDS = what is being tested now 3.0.7_F.p.0601 (as per user profet)
> 
> Cablevision uses both, it depends on your area.


Regarding NDS, I've seen one post saying that NDS firmware is confirmed good and now rolled out generally. It would be great if we can get some other confirmations on this though as I thought I had seen someone say there were still getting the occasional v58.



cc0n01 said:


> Cablevision upgraded my NDS cablecard with the firmware ending in 0601. All six tuners on my Roamio are working since the update without any V58 not authorized errors.
> 
> Ed from Cablevision sent me an email stating that the firmware update was pushed to all customers. Hopefully this fixes the not authorized problem with NDS cablecards on Cablevision.


----------



## HarperVision

AdamNJ said:


> We are talking about two different brand cards which use a different firmware base.
> 
> SA/Cisco = 1.5.3.1011 (most current, and confirmed good for 6 tuners)
> NDS = what is being tested now 3.0.7_F.p.0601 (as per user profet)
> 
> Cablevision uses both, it depends on your area.


I believe you mean "1.5.3.1101" for the Cisco, correct?


----------



## FACTAgent

ADG said:


> Thanks again


v 58 errors back again for me last night during channel surfing even with the new NDS firmware. All non Broadcast Basic channels were impacted. Had to reboot TiVo to fix. Ed asked me to note and send him what channels all six tuners were tuned to if it happens again so that Cablevision can try to replicate the issue.


----------



## AdamNJ

HarperVision said:


> I believe you mean "1.5.3.1101" for the Cisco, correct?


damnit, yes I had already corrected my original post and still made a mistake. I will correct.


----------



## mrfantasy

AdamNJ said:


> Regarding NDS, I've seen one post saying that NDS firmware is confirmed good and now rolled out generally. It would be great if we can get some other confirmations on this though as I thought I had seen someone say there were still getting the occasional v58.


I was not on any special list and I have received the newest version of the NDS firmware. I'm on Cablevision in the Morris County system. I haven't yet reactivated my tuners so I can't verify that it's working yet. I will soon.


----------



## NJguy

mrfantasy said:


> I was not on any special list and I have received the newest version of the NDS firmware. I'm on Cablevision in the Morris County system. I haven't yet reactivated my tuners so I can't verify that it's working yet. I will soon.


According to Ed this update was pushed out on Monday to all NDS card users. The OS Version is VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0601 with a Build Time Oct 23 2013.

If you do not have that OS Version I suggest you call Cablevision and have them push that update to your cable card. I don't think it would be an issue for them to do that. Once you do that bump your tuners up to 6 and you should be good. Haven't been home at all this week to try it but family has and they have not received any errors and all recorded shows seem to be good so far.


----------



## cc0n01

Bad news. I started receiving the V58 channel not authorized errors again this morning with the NDS 0601 update. I've sent Ed from Cablevision an email about this. Hopefully he can find a fix.


----------



## AdamNJ

cc0n01 said:


> Bad news. I started receiving the V58 channel not authorized errors again this morning with the NDS 0601 update. I've sent Ed from Cablevision an email about this. Hopefully he can find a fix.


Just wondering, are you using a TA in your setup? If so, are you sure that you need it?


----------



## cc0n01

My cablecard was reset and the V58 "not authorized" errors stopped. I'm not sure if it reset itself or Cablevision did the reset after I called the automated line with the four dashes on my set top box message. 

Hopefully I'm the only one with the problem after the 0601 update. 

AdamNJ - I'm not using any Tuning Adapters in my setup.


----------



## JDSunny46

Also getting the issue with Roamio Pro on Charter in CT. Sad. It's my first experience with a TiVo and it's less than super amazing.

I called a couple weeks back and Charter sent out a tech, who doesn't get the training needed for the newer tech or cable cards. Basically, when I couldn't reproduce it was deemed "resolved" and they moved on.

I scaled back to 4 tuners, hopefully that will fix my missing recording issue and the fact that I can't watch premiums consistently.

Cisco Cablecard F/W: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.2401


----------



## DigitalDawn

JD,

After going through cable card hell for over a year and a half, culminating with losing channels 5 minutes after the cable cards were re-paired, I can tell you that it's not TiVo's fault.

There are a few reasons I know this: 

1. As soon as the new firmware was downloaded to my cable cards, video pixellation and audio dropouts all but disappeared.

2. The new firmware fixed my channel tuning issues and I can now use all six tuners in my Roamio Pro.

3. The most compelling reason that it's not TiVo's fault: all the tuning problems on my PC's Ceton tuner card are now completely gone.

You have to realize that most cable companies using Cisco equipment have very, very outdated CC firmware filled with bugs. In addition, because cable cards are barely used these days, new ones are never purchased, and old problematic cards are often reused.

I have to give TiVo credit for reporting the cable card issues and thank Margret for telling us which firmware versions to ask for. I'm also going out on a limb to say that Comcast in Palm Beach County, Florida, did the right thing in quickly giving us the latest/greatest firmware after a number of TiVo users experienced significant problems.


----------



## tomhorsley

DigitalDawn said:


> I'm also going out on a limb to say that Comcast in Palm Beach County, Florida, did the right thing in quickly giving us the latest/greatest firmware after a number of TiVo users experienced significant problems.


I don't know about that "quickly" part. The diag screen says the firmware was built back in June. I could have used it then .


----------



## CrispyCritter

tomhorsley said:


> I don't know about that "quickly" part. The diag screen says the firmware was built back in June. I could have used it then .


While not great, I personally don't consider the delay exceptionally bad. I'm sure it had to go through several validation steps, with the final one being at the local franchise level to make sure there aren't any bad interactions at with local legacy equipment. Getting local franchises to allocate testing resources for a problem that may affect only 20-30 customers in their local area is probably tough.

The June timing is interesting though. Cable companies knew about the problem long before the Roamio was released. Conspiracy theorists will have fun!


----------



## tomhorsley

CrispyCritter said:


> The June timing is interesting though. Cable companies knew about the problem long before the Roamio was released. Conspiracy theorists will have fun!


The first date they announced for their rollout of new infrastructure and X1 boxes, etc was "summer". I suspect the firmware was prepared for that rollout (which is now scheduled for early 2014).


----------



## pshivers

JDSunny46 said:


> Also getting the issue with Roamio Pro on Charter in CT. Sad. It's my first experience with a TiVo and it's less than super amazing.
> 
> I called a couple weeks back and Charter sent out a tech, who doesn't get the training needed for the newer tech or cable cards. Basically, when I couldn't reproduce it was deemed "resolved" and they moved on.
> 
> I scaled back to 4 tuners, hopefully that will fix my missing recording issue and the fact that I can't watch premiums consistently.
> 
> Cisco Cablecard F/W: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.2401


I had the exact same problems and Firmware release on my Cisco CableCard as you. I'm on Charter Cable in the San Gabriel Valley, Southern California.

I first dumbed my Tivo Roamio Pro down to 4 tuners to resolve the issues I was experiencing and it worked great. But further research indicated that setting the Roamio to 5 tuners would work equally as well and of course give me back one more tuner. I made this change to 5 tuners two weeks ago and all is well, no more unauthorized channels! It's not the full 6 I paid Tivo for, I will have to wait for Charter to upgrade their CableCard firmware to the current level for that to be fixed.

I'm happy enough with my Roamio right now that I just purchased and installed my first Tivo Mini using the MoCA network option. Setup was a Snap and it works really well! I plan to replace all 4 of my Charter Cisco DVR's as my budget permits. The Tivo presentation is just so much better!!!


----------



## HarperVision

DigitalDawn said:


> JD,
> 
> After going through cable card hell for over a year and a half, culminating with losing channels 5 minutes after the cable cards were re-paired, I can tell you that it's not TiVo's fault.
> 
> There are a few reasons I know this:
> 
> 1. As soon as the new firmware was downloaded to my cable cards, video pixellation and audio dropouts all but disappeared.
> 
> 2. The new firmware fixed my channel tuning issues and I can now use all six tuners in my Roamio Pro.
> 
> 3. The most compelling reason that it's not TiVo's fault: all the tuning problems on my PC's Ceton tuner card are now completely gone.
> 
> You have to realize that most cable companies using Cisco equipment have very, very outdated CC firmware filled with bugs. In addition, because cable cards are barely used these days, new ones are never purchased, and old problematic cards are often reused.
> 
> I have to give TiVo credit for reporting the cable card issues and thank Margret for telling us which firmware versions to ask for. I'm also going out on a limb to say that Comcast in Palm Beach County, Florida, did the right thing in quickly giving us the latest/greatest firmware after a number of TiVo users experienced significant problems.


While I completely agree with and understand your post, I don't think you can completely disregard TiVo as an accomplice in this crime. My point being that I had both the TiVo Roamio Pro and Ceton InfiniTV 6 PCie at the same time about a month ago. I experienced similar tuning issues with them both. I opened a support case with each. I still have the exact same tuning issues with my Roamio over 2 months later, the Ceton had a new firmware loaded with 24 hours which completely rectified all tuning issues. Apparently there's a workaround to have the source tuning device message the cablecard/TA in another way to ensure it tunes properly. Ceton implemented this fix instead of pointing fingers because that is ALL that matters in the end for happy customers. TiVo did not and still hasn't months later.


----------



## bmgoodman

HarperVision said:


> Ceton implemented this fix instead of pointing fingers because that is ALL that matters in the end for happy customers. TiVo did not and still hasn't months later.


+1


----------



## rainwater

HarperVision said:


> Ceton implemented this fix instead of pointing fingers because that is ALL that matters in the end for happy customers. TiVo did not and still hasn't months later.


Ceton doesn't have to play nice with the cable companies either. TiVo adding a hack that affects how it works with cable headends is probably not a smart move. In fact, if Ceton had the install base, I'm sure cable companies wouldn't like their workaround (I'm sure it is hitting the headend much more than normal to work around the bug).


----------



## HarperVision

rainwater said:


> Ceton doesn't have to play nice with the cable companies either. TiVo adding a hack that affects how it works with cable headends is probably not a smart move. In fact, if Ceton had the install base, I'm sure cable companies wouldn't like their workaround (I'm sure it is hitting the headend much more than normal to work around the bug).


If the tuning request actually gets past the TA then you'd have a valid point, but it doesn't appear that's the case, or it would be tuning properly in the first place. The message Ceton sends to the cablecard/TA only goes that far from what I understand, not all the way to the headend. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Marconi

I see very little mention of Motorola MediaCipher M-Cards as regards the problem of being able to use the full six tuners. Is this because the Moto cards work perfectly? Because no one but my cableCo (Cable ONE) uses Moto? 

My Roamio should arrive tomorrow and I'm curious whether I'll really have six tuners at my disposal.


----------



## nws alpine

Marconi said:


> I see very little mention of Motorola MediaCipher M-Cards as regards the problem of being able to use the full six tuners. Is this because the Moto cards work perfectly? Because no one but my cableCo (Cable ONE) uses Moto?
> 
> My Roamio should arrive tomorrow and I'm curious whether I'll really have six tuners at my disposal.


Some use SA/Cisco or Motorola or even both. Comcast uses Cisco in one area and motorola in the next county. It all depends on the existing infrastructure. I haven't heard of issues with Motorola like the outdated Cisco cards.


----------



## NJguy

cc0n01 said:


> Bad news. I started receiving the V58 channel not authorized errors again this morning with the NDS 0601 update. I've sent Ed from Cablevision an email about this. Hopefully he can find a fix.


Haven't had an issue yet. Sorry you did.


----------



## thorpemark

razor237 said:


> If anyone in central NJ is looking to get a cisco card from cablevison i know the freehold optimum store has them, and once you get that maybe Margret can get your firmware updated


Thank you. I may drop by there tomorrow. Is there a specific one to ask for? I know I want the Cisco 1.5.3.1101 firmware.. is that enough info?

Oh wait.. you said Cablevision.. dang.. am Comcast.

My new Roamio pro and Mini should arrive tomorrow (Thursday)... would be cool to have the correct cablecard waiting on it.


----------



## thorpemark

TiVoMargret said:


> A few answers from our awesome engineer:
> 
> - Responding to 'Could you define recent Motorola CableCARDs':
> 
> Any Motorola CableCARD with firmware version 06.25 is considered current.
> It is our experience that you should be able to tune Copy Protected channels
> on every/all tuners regardless of the CableCARD's part number. Version
> 02.65 is too old. If there is a case where a Motorola CableCARD is
> experiencing problems, we need to hear about it, and ask you to collect all
> the data described in Margret's post #212.


My TivoHD shows this for the Motorola CC..

Motorola
HW: 0469927002 Boot: 03.25
FW* 06.25 E 04/10/12 06:17
FW 05.23 ---

So, that FW* is the 06.25 I am looking for? I should be able to take that cablecard and stick it in my new Roamio Pro (arriving soon) and get it autorised for the new device and then use all 6 tuners and access Protected channels as well?


----------



## moyekj

thorpemark said:


> My TivoHD shows this for the Motorola CC..
> 
> Motorola
> HW: 0469927002 Boot: 03.25
> FW* 06.25 E 04/10/12 06:17
> FW 05.23 ---
> 
> So, that FW* is the 06.25 I am looking for? I should be able to take that cablecard and stick it in my new Roamio Pro (arriving soon) and get it autorised for the new device and then use all 6 tuners and access Protected channels as well?


 Yes, FW* 06.25 is fine. Been using a Moto card with that firmware for a few months now with my Roamio Pro without issue for all 6 tuners.


----------



## Marconi

I bought some Moto M-cards with the following hardware and firmware versions:

Card-1
HW: 0554050003 BOOT: 04.01
FW: 
FW* 06.25

Card-2 
HW: 0469927002
FW: 02.65
FW* 06.25

Card-3 
HW: 0469927002
FW: 02.65
FW* 06.25

Card-4 
HW: 0469927002
FW: 02.65, --.--, 03.25

Card-5 
HW: 0469927002
FW: 02.65, --.--, 03.25

Card-6
HW: 0537971002
FW: 02.65, --.--, 03.25

Card-7
HW: 0537971002
FW: 02.65, --.--, 03.25

Regarding the HW designation on card 1, what is "BOOT: 04.01" and why is that the only card with such a designation?

What's the difference between "FW" and FW*"? Some cards have one or the other and some have both. Why multiple entries? 

On cards 4-7, there's a gap between the FW versions listed. What's up with that?

Finally, the cards from my cableco have:
Hardware Version: 0469927002
Firmware: 03.31, 02.65, 03.25
which indicates to me that their cards will not provide me full 6-tuner access, since they don't have that "06.25" mentioned earlier in this thread.

How to make sense of this?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Marconi said:


> I bought some Moto M-cards with the following hardware and firmware versions:...


I didn't know that CableCARDs could be purchased. Where can I buy one? Thanks!


----------



## rainwater

DCIFRTHS said:


> I didn't know that CableCARDs could be purchased. Where can I buy one? Thanks!


You can buy them on eBay but they can't be used with any major cable company since they aren't in their database.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

rainwater said:


> You can buy them on eBay but they can't be used with any major cable company since they aren't in their database.


Oh. Okay. Thanks!


----------



## Marconi

rainwater said:


> You can buy them on eBay but they can't be used with any major cable company since they aren't in their database.


My cableco entered mine into their database and we will proceed to try and get them to work.

People will tell you not to buy on eBay because the cards may be stolen, defective and whatnot. There may be something to this as I cannot get (so far) any of mine to work fully. The cableco and I have tried seven cards, none of which seem to work right. Curiously, I can receive channels 455-485 (which I think is their basic digital package) but no channels above that or below it, not even non-CP channels.

I admit to not understanding the technology all that well. They sent me their troubleshooting guide for TiVo cableCARDS and everything _looks_ like the card should be working, but I can see only a small range of channels. The others have no image.

So, while the cards appear to be working, it is for a limited number of channels (which tells me it's a cableco problem). I may have to figure it out for them. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## thorpemark

moyekj said:


> Yes, FW* 06.25 is fine. Been using a Moto card with that firmware for a few months now with my Roamio Pro without issue for all 6 tuners.


Thank you so much. It looks like all the pains to get everything working on both TivoHDs will now payoff when putting in the Roamio Pro and Mini. Thanks again.


----------



## Marconi

My Roamio arrived last night and I installed one of my own Motorola M-cards. The card is not yet paired so it's not surprising that I'm getting the "not authorized (V58)" errors on most channels. I am receiving 455-485 which is, I think, their basic package. No authorization needed, I suppose. 

The Roamio seems to be more informative than my THDs regarding why a channel has no picture.

The diagnostics screens indicate that decoding should happen for all six tuners. That's encouraging.


----------



## rainwater

Marconi said:


> My cableco entered mine into their database and we will proceed to try and get them to work.


Like I said, no major cable company will do this. I am assuming you have a regional cable company. And even if they try, it is doubtful they will ever pair a card brought in externally (unless you get lucky and find an tech person with amazing knowledge of cablecards).

And yes, most of those cards are stolen (or just not returned) from a cable company. However, I doubt it would affect getting it paired since there is not a national database of stolen cablecards.


----------



## aryndub

My Roamio Plus arrived Wednesday night and it took over a day to get everything setup properly with them. I originally obtained 3 cablecards and as usual, the first one i inserted was bad. Both of the other two working cards were version 1.5.2.3001.

As suspected, I'm getting the dreaded V58 errors that everyone is mentioning... my question is, how do I disable the 6th tuner? I've searched the tivo site, these forums and I see mention of it, but not the steps to do so. Also, if I'm reading right, the setup seems to be stable for 5 tuners and not 6 correct?

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

aryndub said:


> As suspected, I'm getting the dreaded V58 errors that everyone is mentioning... my question is, how do I disable the 6th tuner? I've searched the tivo site, these forums and I see mention of it, but not the steps to do so. Also, if I'm reading right, the setup seems to be stable for 5 tuners and not 6 correct?
> 
> Thanks.


Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List
and enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell Roamio the how many tuners it can use.
- 88633 = use 3 tuners
- 88634 = use 4 tuners
- 88635 = use 5 tuners
- 88636 = use 6 tuners


----------



## AdamNJ

moyekj said:


> Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List
> and enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell Roamio the how many tuners it can use.
> - 88633 = use 3 tuners
> - 88634 = use 4 tuners
> - 88635 = use 5 tuners
> - 88636 = use 6 tuners


then force a reboot of the tivo:
tivo >> settings >> help >> restart


----------



## Unbeliever

AdamNJ said:


> then force a reboot of the tivo:
> tivo >> settings >> help >> restart


I've never had to do that. The tuner mod happens instantly for me.

--Carlos V.


----------



## andyf

Without the restart it's possible you disabled a good tuner. A restart forces a rescan of the tuners and disables the one not working well?

I tried without the restart and still got the V58 error. TiVoMargret advised a restart and all is now good.


----------



## aryndub

andyf said:


> Without the restart it's possible you disabled a good tuner. A restart forces a rescan of the tuners and disables the one not working well?
> 
> I tried without the restart and still got the V58 error. TiVoMargret advised a restart and all is now good.


andyf, are you currently running 4 or 5 tuners in the Houston area? I've seen varying reports from different users.


----------



## andyf

I'm currently running 5 tuners. I don't get the V58 errors anymore but occasionally I'll get the V53 channel not available message. This can be fixed by tuning to another channel and back. I think this is a TiVo problem.

I have an Elite in the bedroom that I duplicate my SP recordings on. So far I have had to use it on 2 occasions. Two nights in the last month or so I got failed recordings due to No Signal (V53 error).


----------



## HDRyder9

andyf said:


> I'm currently running 5 tuners. I don't get the V58 errors anymore but occasionally I'll get the V53 channel not available message. This can be fixed by tuning to another channel and back. I think this is a TiVo problem.
> 
> I have an Elite in the bedroom that I duplicate my SP recordings on. So far I have had to use it on 2 occasions. Two nights in the last month or so I got failed recordings due to No Signal (V53 error).


Those [V53] errors have gone away here with the 1.5.3 firmware.

See if you can find a guy named Chad A with Comcast who's a social media specialist. I think he might be able to communicate with your local area partners and facilitate a firmware upgrade for you.


----------



## thorpemark

moyekj said:


> Yes, FW* 06.25 is fine. Been using a Moto card with that firmware for a few months now with my Roamio Pro without issue for all 6 tuners.


Thx again... Comcast/Motorola card with 6.25 firmware worked fine. Strange thing.. the Comcast CableCard activation phone number: 1-877-405-2298.. did not work.. called several times at 9:30-10:30 am and a recording said to call back during "regular" hours. A subsequent online support chat offered the number 1-888-739-1379, which I think is the regular hotline number, and I ended up with a tech that had gone through cablecard training with the tivos and he took care of everything himself.

Now I am in the middle of the min's V70 error problems which is not seeing the roamio pro on the net (even though during setup the mini is physically sitting on top of the roamio and is plugged into the same hub). This is talk for a different thread, of course, but Tivo tech support's "wait 72 hours while rebooting everything everything from time to time" does not inspire confidence so I thought I'd share for the next people researching these issues.

Thanks again.


----------



## HDRyder9

thorpemark said:


> Thx again... Comcast/Motorola card with 6.25 firmware worked fine. Strange thing.. the Comcast CableCard activation phone number: 1-877-405-2298.. did not work.. called several times at 9:30-10:30 am and a recording said to call back during "regular" hours. A subsequent online support chat offered the number 1-888-739-1379, which I think is the regular hotline number, and I ended up with a tech that had gone through cablecard training with the tivos and he took care of everything himself.
> 
> Now I am in the middle of the min's V70 error problems which is not seeing the roamio pro on the net (even though during setup the mini is physically sitting on top of the roamio and is plugged into the same hub). This is talk for a different thread, of course, but Tivo tech support's "wait 72 hours while rebooting everything everything from time to time" does not inspire confidence so I thought I'd share for the next people researching these issues.
> 
> Thanks again.


Sometimes, Minis have difficulty with certain switches. Perhaps you could try a different switch.


----------



## thorpemark

HDRyder9 said:


> Sometimes, Minis have difficulty with certain switches. Perhaps you could try a different switch.


Thx.. I tried this (plugging both directly into the router hub) and everything else. Its 48 hours now and counting. Again, in case anyone else stumbles on this here instead of the properr V70 error threads.. the weirdest thing I read suggested RMAing the Mini from Tivo and going to BestBuy (if they are stocked) and pick up a mini and go through the activation sequence myself. The suspicion of that thread was that the Tivo store makes mistakes while activating. I wonder if the 72 hour wait advice is really the lead time needed for the queue of badly activated minis.


----------



## Jesse.D

UPDATE: 

TW Cable NEW (Northeast Wisconsin)

Cable Card Replaced

Cisco
H/W Model: 0803, Ver: 0010
OS: 1.5.3_F.p.0601
(2012 Physical Build date)

Cisco STA-1250 (No Change, same software)

I've had no failures recording. I've had not (initial) failures tuning. I have turned the TV on in the morning to see thing errors. Specifically it seems to fallback to V58 even though the channel is part of the package. Bounce around for a bit and it seems to allow tuning again.


Jesse - CCNA R&S
---
People say the road to Hell is paved with good intentions.
Why? Do they think there's a shortage or bad ones?


----------



## KevinG

Can someone tell me how this problem manifests? Last night, I missed a recording. The History shows "no signal." Is that this issue? I can't see any V58 error codes, or otherwise.

Thanks.


----------



## NJguy

KevinG said:


> Can someone tell me how this problem manifests? Last night, I missed a recording. The History shows "no signal." Is that this issue? I can't see any V58 error codes, or otherwise.
> 
> Thanks.


I could always see the "V58" error on the screen when I missed the recording. The best way to check if all 6 tuners are working properly is to follow instructions earlier in the thread (I don't remember specifically which posts they were) but the idea is to see what the V58 error channel is then tune to another where you get a signal then restart the box and check all 6 tuners by going to the info screen (again, basic jist but look back to see exactly how to do it).


----------



## doubler11563

Can someone share the contact info for "Ed from Cablevision"? ...or PM me.

I'm having loads of issues with my NDS CC's and see that Ed's been helpful in getting a number of issues resolved here. I'm getting nothing but useless Optimum techs who know nothing about TiVo or CC's and would like to contact him directly to see if he can help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KevinG

NJguy said:


> I could always see the "V58" error on the screen when I missed the recording. The best way to check if all 6 tuners are working properly is to follow instructions earlier in the thread (I don't remember specifically which posts they were) but the idea is to see what the V58 error channel is then tune to another where you get a signal then restart the box and check all 6 tuners by going to the info screen (again, basic jist but look back to see exactly how to do it).


Thanks. Since I've yet to see a V58, or any error at all for that matter...I'm still stuck wondering if I have the issue.


----------



## grey ghost

thorpemark said:


> Thx again... Comcast/Motorola card with 6.25 firmware worked fine. Strange thing.. the Comcast CableCard activation phone number: 1-877-405-2298.. did not work.. called several times at 9:30-10:30 am and a recording said to call back during "regular" hours. A subsequent online support chat offered the number 1-888-739-1379, which I think is the regular hotline number, and I ended up with a tech that had gone through cablecard training with the tivos and he took care of everything himself.
> 
> Now I am in the middle of the min's V70 error problems which is not seeing the roamio pro on the net (even though during setup the mini is physically sitting on top of the roamio and is plugged into the same hub). This is talk for a different thread, of course, but Tivo tech support's "wait 72 hours while rebooting everything everything from time to time" does not inspire confidence so I thought I'd share for the next people researching these issues.
> 
> Thanks again.


I believe the problem with getting thru to the cablecard pairing lines is that they are located in the Phillipines and were affected by the typhoon that hit there. Just keep trying to call them.


----------



## joanzen

DigitalDawn said:


> JD,
> 
> After going through cable card hell for over a year and a half, culminating with losing channels 5 minutes after the cable cards were re-paired, I can tell you that it's not TiVo's fault.
> 
> There are a few reasons I know this:
> 
> 1. As soon as the new firmware was downloaded to my cable cards, video pixellation and audio dropouts all but disappeared.
> 
> 2. The new firmware fixed my channel tuning issues and I can now use all six tuners in my Roamio Pro.
> 
> 3. The most compelling reason that it's not TiVo's fault: all the tuning problems on my PC's Ceton tuner card are now completely gone.
> 
> You have to realize that most cable companies using Cisco equipment have very, very outdated CC firmware filled with bugs. In addition, because cable cards are barely used these days, new ones are never purchased, and old problematic cards are often reused.
> 
> I have to give TiVo credit for reporting the cable card issues and thank Margret for telling us which firmware versions to ask for. I'm also going out on a limb to say that Comcast in Palm Beach County, Florida, did the right thing in quickly giving us the latest/greatest firmware after a number of TiVo users experienced significant problems.


My experience mirrors yours, DigitalDawn. After contacting Comcast and receiving the firmware update, the pixellation and audio dropouts have stopped and I haven't gotten a single unauthorized channel. There's no doubt in my mind that these problems are the result of old/buggy cable card firmware. Luckily, I live in Palm Beach County and Comcast pushed out that update. It's unfortunate that not everyone is getting that same service.


----------



## HarperVision

grey ghost said:


> I believe the problem with getting thru to the cablecard pairing lines is that they are located in the Phillipines and were affected by the typhoon that hit there. Just keep trying to call them.


.....and while you're at it, donate a few bucks to the relief effort!


----------



## DigitalDawn

joanzen said:


> My experience mirrors yours, DigitalDawn. After contacting Comcast and receiving the firmware update, the pixellation and audio dropouts have stopped and I haven't gotten a single unauthorized channel. There's no doubt in my mind that these problems are the result of old/buggy cable card firmware. Luckily, I live in Palm Beach County and Comcast pushed out that update. It's unfortunate that not everyone is getting that same service.


We should also be thankful that we don't have SDV!


----------



## rv65

I live in San Diego and Time Warner updated the CableCARD firmware to v1.5.3.1101. TWC is updating the cableCARD's and the new Program guide update on their leased boxes do infact contain this update and TWC does update CableCARD's in leased and retail boxes at the same time as when they update the EPG on leased boxes. The good news is that at least TWC San Diego and divisions that have the widescreen guide have the latest CableCARD update. Bad news is that it might not be until next year for when the new CableCARD firmware gets updated.


----------



## HazelW

I just set up a Roamio Pro with Comcast, SA cable card 1.5.2-Fp.3001. There is no tuning adapter. I recorded six channels simultaneously, tested to see if they all recorded and could be played back. Everything worked. 

So does this mean all 6 tuners are working or can I expect trouble in the future?


----------



## grey ghost

HazelW said:


> I just set up a Roamio Pro with Comcast, SA cable card 1.5.2-Fp.3001. There is no tuning adapter. I recorded six channels simultaneously, tested to see if they all recorded and could be played back. Everything worked.
> 
> So does this mean all 6 tuners are working or can I expect trouble in the future?


I can only give you my experience. I have firmware 1.5.2. Fp1401 and when I got the Roamio, I taped 6 shows with no problem. For the first month, I got no v58 errors Then I started getting them at least several times a week and wound up swapping out 4 cards(per Comcast) to try to fix it.

Since I backed down to 5 tuners, I've had no further problems.


----------



## DeltaOne

HazelW said:


> I just set up a Roamio Pro with Comcast, SA cable card 1.5.2-Fp.3001. There is no tuning adapter. I recorded six channels simultaneously, tested to see if they all recorded and could be played back. Everything worked. So does this mean all 6 tuners are working or can I expect trouble in the future?


Don't forget that you can hit Info on the remote to see what all six tuners are doing. Top line will be the active tuner, then down-arrow to see what the other five tuners are doing.


----------



## HarperVision

You don't even have to hit info, just hit the right arrow button.


----------



## KevinG

HazelW said:


> I just set up a Roamio Pro with Comcast, SA cable card 1.5.2-Fp.3001. There is no tuning adapter. I recorded six channels simultaneously, tested to see if they all recorded and could be played back. Everything worked.
> 
> So does this mean all 6 tuners are working or can I expect trouble in the future?


I'm in S. Jersey, with the same firmware. Been up and running for 1 week now with no problems...But I expect they will crop up when I least expect them to.


----------



## HazelW

Well, I looked at the TiVo this morning and it was recording two channels. One of them had the blank screen. So it does come and go. 

I then used the code to reduce to 4 tuners and rebooted. I still got the error on the previous channel it was recording. I played with it for a while and finally got it to tune that channel. So now 4 turners seem to working. Time will tell. I guess i have 30 days to return it.


----------



## doubler11563

Long-time TiVo customer (since '99) - finally decided to upgrade one of the Premiere's... Received a Plus yesterday and paired with a new NDS CC, updated with OS Ver:VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0601 (Oct 23rd 2013 build).

To the best of my knowledge - this is the latest CC firmware that's supposed to enable all 6 tuners. HOWEVER - only 5 tuners work. When I enable the 6th tuner, I receive the good ol' V58 error. Backed out to 5 tuners and all is fine... for now.

Thought the tuner issue was supposed to be addressed with the new FW... Can any NY Optimum NDS users chime in on their progress? Maybe one of the TiVo reps on here can also help...

Thanks!


----------



## HarperVision

doubler11563 said:


> Long-time TiVo customer (since '99) - finally decided to upgrade one of the Premiere's... Received a Plus yesterday and paired with a new NDS CC, updated with OS Ver:VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0601 (Oct 23rd 2013 build).
> 
> To the best of my knowledge - this is the latest CC firmware that's supposed to enable all 6 tuners. HOWEVER - only 5 tuners work. When I enable the 6th tuner, I receive the good ol' V58 error. Backed out to 5 tuners and all is fine... for now.
> 
> Thought the tuner issue was supposed to be addressed with the new FW... Can any NY Optimum NDS users chime in on their progress? Maybe one of the TiVo reps on here can also help...
> 
> Thanks!


Do you also use a tuning adapter?


----------



## doubler11563

HarperVision said:


> Do you also use a tuning adapter?


No TA thankfully. Optimum took those away earlier this year (at least in my area).


----------



## headless chicken

moyekj said:


> Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List
> and enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell Roamio the how many tuners it can use.
> - 88633 = use 3 tuners
> - 88634 = use 4 tuners
> - 88635 = use 5 tuners
> - 88636 = use 6 tuners


Entered the six tuner code, forced reboot and still only seeing 5 tuners. Does that mean my Motorola M-card is not capable of simultaneously streaming 6 tuners? How can I know for certain?

I have another M-card lying around from my Series3 that I was set to return on Monday. I'd try that card but then I'd have to go through the whole repairing process for my premium channels. Is it worth trying?


----------



## HazelW

HazelW said:


> Well, I looked at the TiVo this morning and it was recording two channels. One of them had the blank screen. So it does come and go.
> 
> I then used the code to reduce to 4 tuners and rebooted. I still got the error on the previous channel it was recording. I played with it for a while and finally got it to tune that channel. So now 4 turners seem to working. Time will tell. I guess i have 30 days to return it.


I left the tivo to run for a day with 4 tuners activated. Came back today and got the error on one channel again. The cablecard was moved from a tivo HD and repaired. All the premium channels work OK. Any ideas? Maybe go back to 6 tuners since I get the error with 4.


----------



## AdamNJ

headless chicken said:


> Entered the six tuner code, forced reboot and still only seeing 5 tuners. Does that mean my Motorola M-card is not capable of simultaneously streaming 6 tuners? How can I know for certain?
> 
> I have another M-card lying around from my Series3 that I was set to return on Monday. I'd try that card but then I'd have to go through the whole repairing process for my premium channels. Is it worth trying?


Are you sure you aren't just looking at the diag screens wrong?
The tuner numbering starts with 0. So if you see 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5...then you have all 6.


----------



## headless chicken

AdamNJ said:


> Are you sure you aren't just looking at the diag screens wrong?
> The tuner numbering starts with 0. So if you see 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5...then you have all 6.


I wasn't looking at a diag screen...I pressed info and selected the interlinked circles to see what was playing on each tuner. There was only one program listed on all five tuners. Manually selected different channels to test it could concurrently buffer/record on all the tuners. Since then the tuner count has mysteriously gone down to four with no further intervention on my end.


----------



## TishTash

doubler11563 said:


> [I have] a new NDS CC, updated with OS Ver:VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0601 (Oct 23rd 2013 build).
> 
> To the best of my knowledge - this is the latest CC firmware that's supposed to enable all 6 tuners. HOWEVER - only 5 tuners work. When I enable the 6th tuner, I receive the good ol' V58 error. Backed out to 5 tuners and all is fine... for now.
> 
> Thought the tuner issue was supposed to be addressed with the new FW... Can any NY Optimum NDS users chime in on their progress? Maybe one of the TiVo reps on here can also help...


I have Cablevision on Long Island, and the old firmware for my NDS cards yielded v58's galore, even when reducing the tuners to 5 or even 4 (albeit less often). I didn't even realize I had the new firmware until last night, when mysteriously _none_ of the tuners worked, even for nonencrypted (i.e., broadcast) channels. After grumbling about a couple lost recordings, I took a look at the NDS FW for the heck of it, and noted the new rebuild date (same as yours).

So on a whim I cranked up all six tuners, and restarted the TiVo. All the channels came back online, and lo and behold! all six tuners worked, including encrypted (non-broadcast) channels. I'm here with fingers crossed, but this may be an early Christmas present.

Try it again; you may have the same results. Here's hopin' for ya.


----------



## doubler11563

TishTash said:


> I have Cablevision on Long Island, and the old firmware for my NDS cards yielded v58's galore, even when reducing the tuners to 5 or even 4 (albeit less often). I didn't even realize I had the new firmware until last night, when mysteriously _none_ of the tuners worked, even for nonencrypted (i.e., broadcast) channels. After grumbling about a couple lost recordings, I took a look at the NDS FW for the heck of it, and noted the new rebuild date (same as yours).
> 
> So on a whim I cranked up all six tuners, and restarted the TiVo. All the channels came back online, and lo and behold! all six tuners worked, including encrypted (non-broadcast) channels. I'm here with fingers crossed, but this may be an early Christmas present.
> 
> Try it again; you may have the same results. Here's hopin' for ya.


The problem is - my CC was already updated with the latest Cablevision FW when it was still in the old Premiere. So when I switched it to the new Roamio - the 6 tuners should've worked - assuming the issue is actually resolved.

I'll try again tonight and will report back. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DigitalDawn

Hazel,

That firmware version should work properly with 4 tuners. Perhaps you have a bad card? See if you can get Comcast to give you a new card with 1.5.3 1101.


----------



## doubler11563

DigitalDawn said:


> Hazel,
> 
> That firmware version should work properly with 4 tuners. Perhaps you have a bad card? See if you can get Comcast to give you a new card with 1.5.3 1101.


To clarify - I'm on Cablevision and the CC seems to work fine with 5 tuners, but errors-out when activating the 6th tuner. It was my understanding that the newest FW version of my NDS CC supported ALL tuners. This is critical for my viewing, because I need to utilize the extra tuners for the Minis.

I just received the new Roamio Plus last week, so if the 6-tuner functionality is still not supported in my area, I'll probably be returning the unit.


----------



## HarperVision

One thing I noticed while I was in the DVR Diagnostics screen was that even if a certain number of tuners was selected using the 8863x code, if you happen to tune to a channel that won't tune or is analog only still, like we have here in Hawaii (MTV, TVLand, etc.) then it won't even count that tuner as a "Decrypt/Record" tuner device!

I knew I had selected all 4 tuners of my basic and rebooted and after it was back up I checked DVR diags and it only showed 3 tuners, and I was like WTF!!! It took awhile and a call to oceanic TWC to realize it was because TVLand was analog only here so the Roamio couldn't tune it. They have it listed as an SDV channel, not analog only. 

These things have so many bugs I'm about to call an exterminator! I noticed Amazon has the Ceton itv6 PCie at $249, Ceton echo at $99, Xbox 360 at $149 now. Maybe I should just chuck this crap to the curb and go back to WMC!


----------



## pshivers

headless chicken said:


> I wasn't looking at a diag screen...I pressed info and selected the interlinked circles to see what was playing on each tuner. There was only one program listed on all five tuners. Manually selected different channels to test it could concurrently buffer/record on all the tuners. Since then the tuner count has mysteriously gone down to four with no further intervention on my end.


The screen you were looking at, "interlinked circles", list the channels that are not currently active on your screen. So if you are showing 5 listings there you have a total of 6 active tuners. The other tuner shows up when you first press the "Info" button, (The single circle" selection).


----------



## headless chicken

pshivers said:


> The screen you were looking at, "interlinked circles", list the channels that are not currently active on your screen. So if you are showing 5 listings there you have a total of 6 active tuners. The other tuner shows up when you first press the "Info" button, (The single circle" selection).


Ah yes! So all six tuners are in good form. Cheerio.


----------



## cc0n01

doubler11563 said:


> To clarify - I'm on Cablevision and the CC seems to work fine with 5 tuners, but errors-out when activating the 6th tuner. It was my understanding that the newest FW version of my NDS CC supported ALL tuners. This is critical for my viewing, because I need to utilize the extra tuners for the Minis.
> 
> I just received the new Roamio Plus last week, so if the 6-tuner functionality is still not supported in my area, I'll probably be returning the unit.


Six tuners have been working fine for me on Cablevision with the NDS cards for the last two weeks. But I just received a V58 error on one of the tuners last night. So for me all six tuners work but not reliably. When I lose one of the tuners, I call Cablevision and tell the automated line that I have four dashes on my cable box which will initiate a reset to be sent to the cablecard to fix the V58 error.


----------



## AdamNJ

cc0n01 said:


> Six tuners have been working fine for me on Cablevision with the NDS cards for the last two weeks. But I just received a V58 error on one of the tuners last night. So for me all six tuners work but not reliably. When I lose one of the tuners, I call Cablevision and tell the automated line that I have four dashes on my cable box which will initiate a reset to be sent to the cablecard to fix the V58 error.


For you guys with NDS and still having problems, are you reaching out to Ed to also let him know? Are they working on a fix?


----------



## pshivers

With the 20.3.8 upgrade successfully installed yesterday, I read an indication from other members that the "Tuner 5 &6 Not authorized" problem may also be fixed. Figure there is no way to know for sure without trying, so I have re-enabled all 6 of the tuners on my Roamio Pro from my 5 tuner configuration that has been working for about a month now.

After enabling all 6 tuners with code "88636" and restarting the Roamio this morning I was able to immediately bring up 6 channels all of which require authorization to watch (HBO, ESPN, Lakers, etc) and were known to me to cause the subject problem.

This problem is known to take time to rear its ugly head so all I can do now is use my Roamio Pro as always and see if anything goes wrong in the next week or so....

Wish me luck! -lol-

I'm on Charter in Southern California, so this particular test applies to Charter Users only!


----------



## andyf

Good Luck. Keep us informed.


----------



## pshivers

That did not take long.... Started to watch the Laker's game on Sportsnet and got a V58 Not Authorized error message. Same error on several other channels I tried switching to. 

Oh Well... Back to 5 tuners... :-(


----------



## NJguy

doubler11563 said:


> To clarify - I'm on Cablevision and the CC seems to work fine with 5 tuners, but errors-out when activating the 6th tuner. It was my understanding that the newest FW version of my NDS CC supported ALL tuners. This is critical for my viewing, because I need to utilize the extra tuners for the Minis.
> 
> I just received the new Roamio Plus last week, so if the 6-tuner functionality is still not supported in my area, I'll probably be returning the unit.


Doubler, 6 tuners WILL work. I know exactly what you're talking about. Ed at CV was all over it. I emailed him some pics of what I was experiencing and he jumped on it. This IS NOT a CV issue. It was an issue with TiVo's code. When TiVo pushed out the .6 version it messed up those of us with NDS cards....I was only getting 4 tuners again. The .7 code came very quickly after that and the next day .8 came. Ed at Cablevision was working with .8 version and he noticed I was on an older version and he told me about the .8 push coming back the beginning of the week but didn't know when TiVo would push it. He said on the .8 version the NDS cards were running solid. When I saw the push of .8 on Friday morning I went back to 6 tuners and TV got heavy use yesterday as we were snowed in and not one V58 message.

Long story short. You should be fine with 6 tuners now. Ed is super responsive and even asked me to give him some feedback after .8 was pushed. Cablevision has a gem of an employee with Ed. He was even emailing me during the week at 9 and 10pm to help. I've never met the man but he's great in my book. If I remember correctly, I pm'd you Ed's email address a few weeks back. Use it he is great.


----------



## dswallow

NJguy said:


> Doubler, 6 tuners WILL work. I know exactly what you're talking about. Ed at CV was all over it. I emailed him some pics of what I was experiencing and he jumped on it. This IS NOT a CV issue. It was an issue with TiVo's code. When TiVo pushed out the .6 version it messed up those of us with NDS cards....I was only getting 4 tuners again. The .7 code came very quickly after that and the next day .8 came. Ed at Cablevision was working with .8 version and he noticed I was on an older version and he told me about the .8 push coming back the beginning of the week but didn't know when TiVo would push it. He said on the .8 version the NDS cards were running solid. When I saw the push of .8 on Friday morning I went back to 6 tuners and TV got heavy use yesterday as we were snowed in and not one V58 message.
> 
> Long story short. You should be fine with 6 tuners now. Ed is super responsive and even asked me to give him some feedback after .8 was pushed. Cablevision has a gem of an employee with Ed. He was even emailing me during the week at 9 and 10pm to help. I've never met the man but he's great in my book. If I remember correctly, I pm'd you Ed's email address a few weeks back. Use it he is great.


I wish it weren't so rare to find this sort of employee at larger companies. And I wish it were somehow easier to find ways to ensure the management knows they should be cloning these people somehow, or at least their methods.


----------



## cc0n01

I agree with comments about Ed from cablevision. He has been responsive whenever I contacted him. 

I didn't know about the .8 update. I need to check if I received it.


----------



## doubler11563

NJguy said:


> Doubler, 6 tuners WILL work. I know exactly what you're talking about. Ed at CV was all over it. I emailed him some pics of what I was experiencing and he jumped on it. This IS NOT a CV issue. It was an issue with TiVo's code. When TiVo pushed out the .6 version it messed up those of us with NDS cards....I was only getting 4 tuners again. The .7 code came very quickly after that and the next day .8 came. Ed at Cablevision was working with .8 version and he noticed I was on an older version and he told me about the .8 push coming back the beginning of the week but didn't know when TiVo would push it. He said on the .8 version the NDS cards were running solid. When I saw the push of .8 on Friday morning I went back to 6 tuners and TV got heavy use yesterday as we were snowed in and not one V58 message.
> 
> Long story short. You should be fine with 6 tuners now. Ed is super responsive and even asked me to give him some feedback after .8 was pushed. Cablevision has a gem of an employee with Ed. He was even emailing me during the week at 9 and 10pm to help. I've never met the man but he's great in my book. If I remember correctly, I pm'd you Ed's email address a few weeks back. Use it he is great.


Since the .8 update - reverted back to all 6-tuners - recorded six protected channels at the same time and no issues. Also tried to a combination of protected and unprotected channels - so far no V58 errors. 
Much thanks to Ed from Cablevision and Margret from TiVo for seeing this through and of course to the users on this forum for pointing me in the right direction for a solution.


----------



## tedede

Does anyone know if it's possible to get 1.5.3.1101 in the Nashua, NH area. I've seen postings saying it's coming in Q1 2014, but I was wondering if calling the right person would get it earlier.

I'm currently at 1.5.2.3001 and getting random unauthorized errors. I know I can reduce the number of tuners but am hoping to avoid that.


----------



## jadziedzic

tedede said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to get 1.5.3.1101 in the Nashua, NH area. I've seen postings saying it's coming in Q4, but I was wondering if calling the right person would get it earlier.
> 
> I'm currently at 1.5.2.3001 and getting random unauthorized errors. I know I can reduce the number of tuners but am hoping to avoid that.


Are you a Comcast subscriber? I ask because all of the CableCARDs I have from Comcast are Motorola brand MediaCipher units. I wasn't aware that one could mix different vendors' cards on a single head end. (I live in Nashua BTW.)


----------



## tedede

jadziedzic said:


> Are you a Comcast subscriber? I ask because all of the CableCARDs I have from Comcast are Motorola brand MediaCipher units. I wasn't aware that one could mix different vendors' cards on a single head end. (I live in Nashua BTW.)


I'm in Amherst, a former Adelphia town. Probably should have said "Londonderry Area".


----------



## Elgato54

I am in Tucson and have Cox.
With the exception of the random reboots the Roamio Plus seemed to be ok. All six tuners seemed to work and no channels were missing.
Following the upgrade a few channels were just black or unauthorized.
Spent some time with Cox and they wanted to replace the Cable card.
I pulled it out and it was a SA PKM800 from 2007 with HW 1.2 and "F"
Tivo reported PKEY-1.5.3_F.p.0601

Cox said that they would have a new card ready at the store on Monday.
After driving nine miles and waiting 30 minutes all they had was the same card from 2010 with a huge dent in the side. Same HW 1.2 and "F"

Gave this card a try. Tivo reported the same firmware version. Cox repaired and did some resets. Now more channels were missing! Cox was confused and wanted to send out a tech.

Went to the other Cox store (22 miles) and picked up another PKM800 from 2011. Same HW 1.2 and "F"
Tivo reported the same firmware. Apparently 1.5.3_F.p.0601 is the most current for Cox. The Cablecard tech said that they have no way of upgrading firmware and it only gets upgraded when engineering decides to do a mass push.

Installed this card, re-paired and did a few resets. Much to my surprise all of the channels were back! The tech said he did a default initialization on the card which had not been done previously. 

Not sure why its working with what seems to be the same hardware and software versions.

Does anyone know if Cox has deployed and PKM801 or PKM 908 cards?


----------



## CoxInPHX

Elgato54 said:


> I am in Tucson and have Cox.
> 
> I pulled it out and it was a SA PKM800 from 2007 with HW 1.2 and "F"
> Tivo reported PKEY-1.5.3_F.p.0601
> 
> Does anyone know if Cox has deployed and PKM801 or PKM 908 cards?


I have not seen anything but PKM800's in Phoenix, been to several stores and asked for anything newer, and no one claimed to find anything else.

PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 is the latest firmware Cox has deployed,

In fact Cox is using this same firmware on their own Contour 6 Tuner Cisco DVR, although their DVR has a PKM908 installed from the factory.


----------



## Elgato54

CoxInPHX said:


> I have not seen anything but PKM800's in Phoenix, been to several stores and asked for anything newer, and no one claimed to find anything else.
> 
> PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 is the latest firmware Cox has deployed,
> 
> In fact Cox is using this same firmware on their own Contour 6 Tuner Cisco DVR, although their DVR has a PKM908 installed from the factory.


Thanks. 
How is it working out for you?


----------



## nooneuknow

CoxInPHX said:


> I have not seen anything but PKM800's in Phoenix, been to several stores and asked for anything newer, and no one claimed to find anything else.
> 
> PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 is the latest firmware Cox has deployed,
> 
> In fact Cox is using this same firmware on their own Contour 6 Tuner Cisco DVR, although their DVR has a PKM908 installed from the factory.


I have two PKM802 cards from Cox, and they have the highest serial numbers of any I have, the rest being PKM800.

Before I return lower S/N PKM800 cards, thinking that the PKM802s are the best to have, can you give me a reason to re-think this thinking?

I used to only see 802s in their own equipment, and only see 800s given out as standalone. I've tried, many times, to ask Cox about it, but I get told they show all my cards are PKM800 (and the register slip reflects that), although two of the S/Ns on that slip, and in their computer records are, in fact, PKM802s. Asking about why I have two of them gets me nowhere.

I like consistency, but I also can tell a new card from one that has been refurbished. All my cards were very obviously new (although a card that spent its life inside a cable box, would be protected from having signs of use). Sometimes I'd get ones that looked like they were hit repeatedly with a ball-peen hammer, and was frequently told "there's no such thing as new Cox equipment, it's all recycled and refurbished, then re-issued back into use", when I'd bring them in and ask for "new ones".


----------



## CoxInPHX

Elgato54 said:


> Thanks.
> How is it working out for you?


My Roamio Pro is doing very well, especially after the 20.3.8 update.

Never had any issues with all 6 tuners not working, except in the very beginning back in early Sept, all my issues were SDV tuning and missed recordings on SDV channels, but rebooting the TA every few days seemed to fix that, and now 20.3.8 hopefully I will not have to reboot the TA so often.

Roamio Pro CableCARD is a PKM800, Part# 4011354 0J, 08/03/11, HW 1.2 "F"
Elite/XL4 CableCARD is a PKM800, Part# 4011354 0J, 07/07/11, HW 1.2 "F"
Premiere CableCARD is a PKM800, Part# 4011354 0J, 10/25/10, HW 1.2 "F"

As far as SA/Cisco CableCARDS go (technically)

PKM800 & PKM802 are for Retail devices standalone CCs (_this my be incorrect, my Cox HD STB contains a PKM802_)
PKM801/803/908 are shipped already installed in a Cisco STB/DVR
All models run the same OS Version: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...sories/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_1.5.3.0601.pdf

I don't think there is a huge difference between them, except the 908 supports 8 tuners, and all the others only support 6 tuners


----------



## Philmatic

I got to say, since installing 20.3.8, I've been able to re-enable my 5th and 6th tuners and all is well. My late night Friends recordings no longer crap out halfway through and I no longer turn on the TV to find V58 errors.

I'm happy. This is Cox in Santa Barbara btw, Cisco Cablecard PKM800 with PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 installed an SA SDV adapter. I don't believe any of my issues were due to the CableCard, my issues were solely isolated to SDV tuning issues.


----------



## jntc

Comcast user here with an SA 800 card and 1.5.2.1101 firmware (Harford County, MD) (No SDV, just the cable card)

I'm getting a LOT of v58 errors. I tried the tuning ideas presented by TivoMargret and when switching between tuners it appears that only 3 are actually working (not quite sure I did this right though). However, I've been able to record 5 shows with no problems, but when tuning I get v58 errors a LOT - I can change back and forth a few times and the channel will usually come in okay after that. Also, on some of my mini's I'm getting audio disappearing altogether and I have to reboot for it to 'fix' itself. V58's on the mini's as well.

I've had Comcast re-pair the card twice now, but still getting the unauth'd v58s

Do I have a bad Roamio (this is the second one I've tried) ? A bad cablecard? I know they support 6 tuners cause they offer the X1 in our area, and it works.


----------



## HDRyder9

jntc said:


> Comcast user here with an SA 800 card and 1.5.2.1101 firmware (Harford County, MD) (No SDV, just the cable card)
> 
> I'm getting a LOT of v58 errors. I tried the tuning ideas presented by TivoMargret and when switching between tuners it appears that only 3 are actually working (not quite sure I did this right though). However, I've been able to record 5 shows with no problems, but when tuning I get v58 errors a LOT - I can change back and forth a few times and the channel will usually come in okay after that. Also, on some of my mini's I'm getting audio disappearing altogether and I have to reboot for it to 'fix' itself. V58's on the mini's as well.
> 
> I've had Comcast re-pair the card twice now, but still getting the unauth'd v58s
> 
> Do I have a bad Roamio (this is the second one I've tried) ? A bad cablecard? I know they support 6 tuners cause they offer the X1 in our area, and it works.


You need a cable card firmware upgrade from Comcast. Pester them until they give it to you.


----------



## jntc

HDRyder9 said:


> You need a cable card firmware upgrade from Comcast. Pester them until they give it to you.


What version do I need? This card 'updated' when I first plugged it in. Do I need a new card? Or, how do I get a firmware update?


----------



## jwbelcher

Philmatic said:


> I got to say, since installing 20.3.8, I've been able to re-enable my 5th and 6th tuners and all is well. My late night Friends recordings no longer crap out halfway through and I no longer turn on the TV to find V58 errors.
> 
> I'm happy. This is Cox in Santa Barbara btw, Cisco Cablecard PKM800 with PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 installed an SA SDV adapter. I don't believe any of my issues were due to the CableCard, my issues were solely isolated to SDV tuning issues.


Did you have both V58 and the black-screen issue? I'm still on 20.3.7 + PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 -- along with a recent Cisco TA firmware that the cableco pushed out to address the black-screen issue.

I'm getting V58 after few hours, but no longer have tuning failures. The V58 lasts for about 10 secs and repeats approx every 55 mins. Also, oddly enough, when I get the V58 message, video freezes, but audio is not affected.

Curious if anyone else had the similar symptoms with PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601.


----------



## DigitalDawn

jntc said:


> What version do I need? This card 'updated' when I first plugged it in. Do I need a new card? Or, how do I get a firmware update?


Ideally you need 1.5.3 1101 firmware. The way most of us have received the firmware update is via a Comcast download to the card. You need to bug them until they send it to you.

The card should be model 800 or higher.


----------



## heyted

jntc said:


> Or, how do I get a firmware update?


If you are not able to get Comcast to specifically update your CableCARD, the thread below appears to indicate that all Comcast areas "are expected to start being updated in early 2014." This is not the best answer to your question, but hopefully it helps.

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Xfinit...tlanta-Cisco-Cable-Boxes/td-p/1501473/page/25


----------



## heyted

I am not sure if the 1.5.3.1101 will be deployed to all Comcast areas. There are multiple Comcast customers who are apparently having problems with the firmware with some CableCARD tuners. Described in the thread below.

http://www.silicondust.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=16218#p95339


----------



## jntc

Okay, I've confirmed that I do have six tuners available. I hooked up the three mini's, tuning each to a different live channel and then the roamio on a diff channel, then clicked live tv on roamio to switch tuner, and set to diff channel, then did this again.

Looked at DVD Diags and tuners 0-5 all showed the channels I had tuned to. 

Each one was an encrypted channel 0x02 CCI and all six were working both video and audio.

That tells me that my card and comcast support six tuners and encrypted as well.

With that said, WHY do I still get the v58 errors on various, random channels, and sometimes I can switch up and down, and then they 'miraculously' tune in.

Is there something else I should be checking? 

I've have the following setup: SA Powerkey CableCard (HW 1.2 "F") with firmware: PKEY_1.5.2_F.p.3001 firmware

1 Roamio connected to router via ethernet
3 Mini's connected via moca

I have the feed from the street split on a 2-way, one to cable modem, one to an POE then an 6-way splitter.

Each feed to devices is a home run (no splitters) to the 6-way.

the splitters are 5-2400mhz rated.

I have good signals via moca, and looking at the diags SNR's around 35-37 and Strength at 95-97%

Moca status are PHY's at around 280 for both RX and TX and Power at -4 to -10 for RX and .4ish for TX.

I don't see where anything else can be an issue, but I'm plagued to death with these v58 errors.


----------



## pshivers

Try reducing your available tuners on the Roamio to 5 tuners and see if the problem goes away. If it does, it simply means your CC needs a firmware upgrade to support 6 tuners all the time. The V58 errors tend to take several hours of operation before they start showing up...


----------



## jntc

pshivers said:


> Try reducing your available tuners on the Roamio to 5 tuners and see if the problem goes away. If it does, it simply means your CC needs a firmware upgrade to support 6 tuners all the time. The V58 errors tend to take several hours of operation before they start showing up...


I've stated that reducing the tuners (even to one) doesn't do anything to alleviate the v58 errors. Also, I am able to tune in on all 6 tuners.

I've set to one, two, three, four, five and six, and still v58 errors galore.

I've also had comcast re-pair the card, as well as tried three diff cards (all same hw and fw revs though)

Oh, and just for what it's worth, there is no 'simple' method of getting a firmware update, you're at the mercy of what your cable co is deploying.


----------



## HarperVision

I had the same thing happening too. One thing that points to the Roamio being at fault is if you set it to record 5 separate channels (I always used SDV channels as a torture test), then go thru the channel lineup with the remaining tuner you'll see numerous tuning errors, but if you then try to tune the EXACT SAME channels via a mini, it almost always works without issue! Explain that TiVo?


----------



## jwbelcher

jntc said:


> I've set to one, two, three, four, five and six, and still v58 errors galore.


You can set Roamio to 1 or 2 tuners? I tried this back in September and 3 tuners was the minimum using the codes :

- 88633 = use 3 tuners
- 88634 = use 4 tuners
- 88635 = use 5 tuners
- 88636 = use 6 tuners

I wanted to try 2 tuners since my TivoHD is very reliable.


----------



## jntc

jwbelcher said:


> You can set Roamio to 1 or 2 tuners? I tried this back in September and 3 tuners was the minimum using the codes :
> 
> - 88633 = use 3 tuners
> - 88634 = use 4 tuners
> - 88635 = use 5 tuners
> - 88636 = use 6 tuners
> 
> I wanted to try 2 tuners since my TivoHD is very reliable.


Realized on the roamio it wasn't giving the tones (i had them off) so I think 3 is the minimum


----------



## jntc

HarperVision said:


> I had the same thing happening too. One thing that points to the Roamio being at fault is if you set it to record 5 separate channels (I always used SDV channels as a torture test), then go thru the channel lineup with the remaining tuner you'll see numerous tuning errors, but if you then try to tune the EXACT SAME channels via a mini, it almost always works without issue! Explain that TiVo?


Exactly, I had one mini sitting right next to the roamio, and you're absolutely correct! The mini will tune to the v58 channel displaying on the Roamio at the exact same time!

This is really pointing to a Tivo issue. I tried to open a ticket, but was told that it was 'a comcast issue with firmware and until they update the firmware, there is nothing Tivo can do'.


----------



## jwbelcher

jntc said:


> Realized on the roamio it wasn't giving the tones (i had them off) so I think 3 is the minimum


And after you rebooted with 3 tuners, you still had v58 errors? Most folks have reported some relief by reducing tuner count.


----------



## jntc

jwbelcher said:


> And after you rebooted with 3 tuners, you still had v58 errors? Most folks have reported some relief by reducing tuner count.


Yes, and to top it off, I even removed -everything- except the roamio, and still had v58 errors on many channels. It's random too. I can 're-tune' the channel and it will work (occasionally, it's hit or miss really)

This is my second roamio too, the first was having the same issues, and more. This is driving me nuts, and Tivo says it's a comcast problem with the firmware.


----------



## Jed1

jntc said:


> Yes, and to top it off, I even removed -everything- except the roamio, and still had v58 errors on many channels. It's random too. I can 're-tune' the channel and it will work (occasionally, it's hit or miss really)
> 
> This is my second roamio too, the first was having the same issues, and more. This is driving me nuts, and Tivo says it's a comcast problem with the firmware.


Unfortunately I can not come to your home and troubleshoot the wiring in your home. 95% of the time issues with cable TV equipment occur with poor wiring, F connectors, splitters, and amps in the customers home.
Here is a link to an explanation to a simple problem with splitters that most customers never realize:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9945789#post9945789

Here is a video explaining this:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk6qQF7tdzU[/media]

A simple explanation to MoCa filters:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7yknwV1YME[/media]

Here is a bunch of videos on basic cable TV signal topics to help you understand how easy it is for things to go wrong.
http://www.youtube.com/user/EBETraining/videos?shelf_id=1&sort=dd&view=0

What you need to do is get a good Comcast technician to come to your home and thoroughly inspect your wiring in your home for any issues. As you can see by these videos a lot can go wrong and since you do not have a cable TV analyzer to check for these issues you should hold off blaming TiVo or the CableCards until your wiring can be verified to be good.
Also would I be correct that you have a splitter at the back of the TiVo in order to use the tuning adaptor. If so this can be an issue also. You can be experiencing to much insertion loss topped with return loss and isolation issues from the splitters you are using.
Insertion loss:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXgifiaDnLM[/media]
Return loss:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf1Y46XfnWI[/media]
Isolation:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_ssUqsROAg[/media]

Once you can verify that the issue is not with the infrastructure then you can move onto the hardware.


----------



## nooneuknow

Excellent write-up, Jed1! :up:

I've watched these those videos from time to time, and even though I have, I often forget a few things.

While I can't say they have helped me to "fix" anything, directly, or given me any "AHA, that's it!" moments, they are still good to watch every so often. You will never consider going "cheap" on splitters (including expensive ones that are cheap on the inside), once you have absorbed the what these videos contain. I was already long past this, as the only splitters that ever worked correctly for me, actually were given to me from Cox trucks (and I generously tip the kind ones who let me raid their supplies, knowing that to find and buy an equal splitter, would not be easy, or cheap, locally, via retail sources).

What these videos have done for me, is to explain why my Cox market insists things be done in the way that they are now done, which includes banishing attenuators, and instead utilizing more splitters and terminating any leftover ports, as a result of adding more splitters. While they use those VERY tamper-resistant terminators, I have the tool for installing and removing them. Lately, it seems they've realized using those customer-resistant terminators can lead to more calls, as people want to add new devices. So, they have recently, in some cases, began using the standard, easily-removed terminators.


----------



## pshivers

From http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566/



> CableCARD Troubleshooting
> I have a Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro, but not all of my tuners are working
> 
> There are two types of problems that will cause your Roamio Plus or Pro to lose tuner functionality-outdated firmware and copy-protected content.
> 
> Outdated firmware
> CableCARDs must meet minimum firmware requirements to support the 6-tuner functionality of Roamio Plus and Pro. If your CableCARD firmware is outdated, your Roamio Plus or Pro will only have four tuners available for use. However, the DVR will continue to schedule recordings as if all six tuners were working, which will result in missing or blank recordings from the two non-functional tuners.
> 
> NOTE: If you choose to, you can manually disable tuners to avoid blank recordings. Just follow the instructions in the next section.
> 
> The following CableCARD firmware versions are capable of handling six tuners:
> 
> Motorola CableCARDs-version 2.65 or later
> Cisco/Scientific Atlanta CableCARDs-OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2.2801
> Motorola CableCARDs ship from Motorola with version 2.65, and should work immediately.
> 
> To check your Cisco/Scientific Atlanta CableCARD's firmware version:
> 
> From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD options (for installers) > CableCARD Menu > SA CableCARD Diag Screen
> 
> Currently we have no data on compatible NDS or Conax CableCARD firmware. Nagravision CableCARDs can support four tuners only.
> 
> If you have a good connection between your DVR and the cable headend, your CableCARD should update automatically.
> 
> Tuning Adapters
> 
> If you have trouble getting your channels through a tuning adapter connected to a Roamio Series DVR, check the adapter's firmware version:
> 
> From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > Tuning Adapter
> 
> If you hava a Motorola tuning adapter, it requires firmware version xxx.36 or later (where xxx might be MTR_PLATO1 or a similar string of characters). The important thing is that the digits at the end of the string are 36 or greater.
> 
> If you have a Cisco/Scientific Atlanta tuning adapter, it requires firmware version xxx.1402 or later (where xxx might be STA1.0.0_1520_BDSG.LR_F or a similar string of characters). The important thing is that the digits at the end of the string are 1402 or greater.
> 
> Copy-protected content
> The other reason you might not be able to use all 6 tuners is a software bug that impacts copy-protected material. When you view or record a copy-protected program, your CableCARD might go into a state where it can only support 5 tuners. You will be able to use all 6 tuners when you finish watching or recording the copy-protected content.
> 
> I don't have a 6-tuner-compatible CableCARD, or my CableCARD won't update its firmware
> 
> Contact your cable provider to get a new CableCARD that will support six tuners. In the meantime, you must set your Roamio Plus or Pro DVR to use four tuners. Use the following process to set the number of tuners your Roamio uses:
> 
> From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > Channel List
> 
> While viewing the Channel List screen, enter one of the following number sequences on your Roamio remote control to set the maximum number of usable tuners:
> 
> 88634 (the Roamio will use four tuners)
> 88635 (the Roamio will use five tuners)
> 88636 (the Roamio will use six tuners)
> 
> You should hear "dings" representing the newly configured tuner count.
> 
> Restart the Tivo!
> 
> Once your CableCARD has the appropriate firmware version, switch back to six tuners.


The "Copy-protected content" paragraph is interesting to me as I am able to operate without any problems on Charter using firmware version 1.5.2-Fp.2401 on my Roamio Pro as long as I only have 5 tuners active. If I activate all 6 tuners within a few days or even hours, it varies, I start getting "V58 Not Authorized" errors again.

Bottom line is the only way this will be fixed is with a firmware upgrade by Charter, there does not seem to be one forthcoming anytime soon. I'm not sure that Charter even updates firmware automatically. I say this because I installed a standard Roamio (4 -tuner) in my Sister-In-Laws room and the Firmware on the CableCard Charter provided is even older than that what is in my Roamio Pro. It has been up and running for over two weeks and the firmware release remains the same, (1.5.2-Fp.1601). Fortunately for me the 4-Tuner Roamio is happy with the older firmware. I've tried talking to Charter about upcoming firmware upgrades, but the Techs just shrug their shoulders and say they have no control or feedback on firmware upgrades.

Jed1 - Thanks for those training video links! I had found the one on MoCA and it was very helpful, I'm going through the other videos now, very helpful in understanding why things work the way they do...


----------



## HarperVision

Jed1 said:


> Unfortunately I can not come to your home and troubleshoot the wiring in your home. 95% of the time issues with cable TV equipment occur with poor wiring, F connectors, splitters, and amps in the customers home.
> Here is a link to an explanation to a simple problem with splitters that most customers never realize:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9945789#post9945789
> 
> Here is a video explaining this:
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple explanation to MoCa filters:
> [URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7yknwV1YME]Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a bunch of videos on basic cable TV signal topics to help you understand how easy it is for things to go wrong.
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/user/EBETraining/videos?shelf_id=1&sort=dd&view=0"]http://www.youtube.com/user/EBETraining/videos?shelf_id=1&sort=dd&view=0
> 
> What you need to do is get a good Comcast technician to come to your home and thoroughly inspect your wiring in your home for any issues. As you can see by these videos a lot can go wrong and since you do not have a cable TV analyzer to check for these issues you should hold off blaming TiVo or the CableCards until your wiring can be verified to be good.
> Also would I be correct that you have a splitter at the back of the TiVo in order to use the tuning adaptor. If so this can be an issue also. You can be experiencing to much insertion loss topped with return loss and isolation issues from the splitters you are using.
> Insertion loss:
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> Return loss:
> [URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf1Y46XfnWI]Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> Isolation:
> [URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_ssUqsROAg]Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you can verify that the issue is not with the infrastructure then you can move onto the hardware.




Been there, done that. Excellent info, but it still doesn't explain why you can tune the channel with a mini, but not the host TiVo, when its using the exact same tuner for both devices.


----------



## jntc

HarperVision said:


> Been there, done that. Excellent info, but it still doesn't explain why you can tune the channel with a mini, but not the host TiVo, when its using the exact same tuner for both devices.


Same, I have all new cabling, all home-runs, no unused ports off the single splitter, tested and confirmed good by three technicians, one of which I think really knew his stuff. No tuning-adapter, and even a straight connection from the street with nothing else plugged in, the roamio will get random v58 errors. So, one of two things here, A: firmware issue on cablecard or B: Problem with software on roamio.

The mini tuning in the channel fine and the roamio giving a v58 at the same time (also vice-versa mini w/ v58 and roamio good), point to the software on the roamio.

Additionally, tuning six copy-protected simultaneously (confirmed with cci of 0x02) works fine.


----------



## HazelW

jntc said:


> Yes, and to top it off, I even removed -everything- except the roamio, and still had v58 errors on many channels. It's random too. I can 're-tune' the channel and it will work (occasionally, it's hit or miss really)
> 
> This is my second roamio too, the first was having the same issues, and more. This is driving me nuts, and Tivo says it's a comcast problem with the firmware.


I have the exact same cablecard and problem you have. BUT, I finally set the Roamio to 5 tuners, turned on suggestions, and let it do its thing. Has recorded many shows without problems. Several times a day I cycle through the 5 tuners and do not get a V58 error. Give it a try.

I do have a a premier backing up all the shows I really want, but have not needed it.


----------



## Jed1

nooneuknow said:


> Excellent write-up, Jed1! :up:
> 
> I've watched these those videos from time to time, and even though I have, I often forget a few things.
> 
> While I can't say they have helped me to "fix" anything, directly, or given me any "AHA, that's it!" moments, they are still good to watch every so often. You will never consider going "cheap" on splitters (including expensive ones that are cheap on the inside), once you have absorbed the what these videos contain. I was already long past this, as the only splitters that ever worked correctly for me, actually were given to me from Cox trucks (and I generously tip the kind ones who let me raid their supplies, knowing that to find and buy an equal splitter, would not be easy, or cheap, locally, via retail sources).
> 
> What these videos have done for me, is to explain why my Cox market insists things be done in the way that they are now done, which includes banishing attenuators, and instead utilizing more splitters and terminating any leftover ports, as a result of adding more splitters. While they use those VERY tamper-resistant terminators, I have the tool for installing and removing them. Lately, it seems they've realized using those customer-resistant terminators can lead to more calls, as people want to add new devices. So, they have recently, in some cases, began using the standard, easily-removed terminators.


I have the security tools myself as they are used heavily here.

One thing I forgot to mention is the possibility of ingress occurring at the frequency the MoCa band is operating on. This will be from the bands that cell phones operate on. I do not have a chart right now but I do know the up link and down link for the cell phone providers is operating in the MoCa band.

Long term Evolution 4G from Verizon and At&t is operating right around 800Mhz and I am seeing some corrected errors on the channels in that frequency range. The cable TV industry has no equipment to check for leaks at these high frequencies, only at the FCC mandated VHF band. According to some white papers the 4G signal is picked up by the cable boxes and modems and sent up the distribution system to the first active where it is amplified and sent back down to the customers as noise. It is going to be very difficult to detect and isolate where the ingress is occurring. The cell phone industry wants to claim even more of the TV spectrum for cell phone use which is going to cause even more ingress issues at even lower frequencies.


----------



## mike-d

HazelW said:


> I have the exact same cablecard and problem you have. BUT, I finally set the Roamio to 5 tuners, turned on suggestions, and let it do its thing. Has recorded many shows without problems. Several times a day I cycle through the 5 tuners and do not get a V58 error. Give it a try.
> 
> I do have a a premier backing up all the shows I really want, but have not needed it.


I have the Cisco with the 1.5.2 3001 firmware and occasional unauthorized errors. I just set my roamio to 5 tuners and will see what happens.


----------



## jntc

Well, I let it ride on five tuners all day today, and still receiving v58 errors on random channels. Today, about 5 channels would not tune on the roamio, but would on the mini's throughout the house. On one mini, seems about 15 in a row would not tune, but would on the roamio.

Does anyone suggest swapping the cablecard out? (I have four of them standing by)


----------



## AdamNJ

jntc said:


> Well, I let it ride on five tuners all day today, and still receiving v58 errors on random channels. Today, about 5 channels would not tune on the roamio, but would on the mini's throughout the house. On one mini, seems about 15 in a row would not tune, but would on the roamio.
> 
> Does anyone suggest swapping the cablecard out? (I have four of them standing by)


what card and firmware do u have? sorry if u said it recently, i haven't been keeping up with this thread since it's not very active anymore.


----------



## pshivers

If you have a CC with firmware ver.152.2401 on it, I'd give that a try with 5 tuners active...


----------



## jntc

AdamNJ said:


> what card and firmware do u have? sorry if u said it recently, i haven't been keeping up with this thread since it's not very active anymore.


1.5.2.3001 SA Card PKM800

This post has all my details.


----------



## jntc

pshivers said:


> If you have a CC with firmware ver.152.2401 on it, I'd give that a try with 5 tuners active...


I had two, but when plugged in they automatically upgraded.


----------



## pshivers

That sucks, but it is what the cable company is suppose to do. In my case apparently Charter does not automatically upgrade CableCards. I have two Roamio's (Std 4 tuner and the Pro) and am running different firmware on the CC's, 152.2401 and 152.1601.

I think about halfway through this thread there is mention about the 152.3001 FW also being a problem for 6 tuners... TiVo states 152.2801 will work with 6 tuners and the general consensus in this thread is the best solution is for the Cable Companies to upgrade to 153.1101
Wish I could be more help but like me we are at the mercy of our cable providers. The only good news for me is that Charter has me were I can get 5 tuners with no errors....


----------



## AdamNJ

jntc said:


> 1.5.2.3001 SA Card PKM800
> 
> This post has all my details.


Try 4 tuners.

I know according to the original tivo support page article, 1.5.2.2801 was 'good', although we know some users had v58 probs with that, 1.5.2.3001 and 1.5.3.0601.

We know that 1.5.3.1101 is confirmed good 100%. Originally i had a non 6 tuner cap. 1.5.2.1401, but I was okay with 5 tuners. I also remember that people said 1.5.2.2401 was worse and only 4 tuners would work..


----------



## jntc

AdamNJ said:


> Try 4 tuners.
> 
> I know according to the original tivo support page article, 1.5.2.2801 was 'good', although we know some users had v58 probs with that, 1.5.2.3001 and 1.5.3.0601.
> 
> We know that 1.5.3.1101 is confirmed good 100%. Originally i had a non 6 tuner cap. 1.5.2.1401, but I was okay with 5 tuners. I also remember that people said 1.5.2.2401 was worse and only 4 tuners would work..


I've tried four, and three, same issues. What's weird and I know works, is I can set each of the six tuners to watch different encrypted (0x02 CCI) channels and flip between all six with 'live tv' button, and all six work. However, when randomly changing channels, I'll get the v58 error on random channels, tuning up and down and back, it will magically come in. Also, with a mini sitting right next to the roamio, I can tune to a channel and get v58 error, but on the mini (or viceversa) it comes in fine. Sometimes I get big blocks of channels (10-20) that will show v58, then tuning back to them, some are good, some are not.

It really is a hit or miss type thing. I don't think it's the lack of six tuner support on the cable card. The Comcast X1 devices seem to not have these issues with channels, and they support up to 8 tuners


----------



## jntc

I'm assuming (which is a bad thing) that being able to view 6 encrypted channels on the 6 tuners indicates that 6 tuners are supported.

So,

1) Could the v58 issues be firmware 'bugs' (have to wait for new firmware - good luck with that)

2) Could the cablecard be bad?

3) Could this be a TIVO issue with tuning the card properly

(NOTE: I'm not using a TA or SDV)


----------



## BobCamp1

jntc said:


> Yes, and to top it off, I even removed -everything- except the roamio, and still had v58 errors on many channels. It's random too. I can 're-tune' the channel and it will work (occasionally, it's hit or miss really)
> 
> This is my second roamio too, the first was having the same issues, and more. This is driving me nuts, and Tivo says it's a comcast problem with the firmware.


You've already tried another Tivo. Have you changed the CableCard too?

If you've tried both another Tivo and another CableCard (or two, or three) and still have problems, it's probably a Tivo bug. It doesn't sound like the typical behavior that was being discussed in this thread.


----------



## jntc

BobCamp1 said:


> You've already tried another Tivo. Have you changed the CableCard too?
> 
> If you've tried both another Tivo and another CableCard (or two, or three) and still have problems, it's probably a Tivo bug. It doesn't sound like the typical behavior that was being discussed in this thread.


Yes, this is the second TIVO, and the third cablecard.

I'm trying to find out if others who have 'fixed' their issues with 4 or 5 tuner limits were able to watch channels on all six tuners as well, or not.


----------



## pshivers

It is the Firmware release you are on, end of story.

All current problem with 6 tuner TiVo's will go Away when the cable companies upgrade to Firmware release 153.1101....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jntc

pshivers said:


> It is the Firmware release you are on, end of story.
> 
> All current problem with 6 tuner TiVo's will go Away when the cable companies upgrade to Firmware release 153.1101....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's what I wanted to confirm. Comcast claims this is coming Mid-Jan


----------



## pshivers

At least you got a commitment date from Comcast, Charter just shrugs their shoulders. .. :-(


----------



## jntc

pshivers said:


> At least you got a commitment date from Comcast, Charter just shrugs their shoulders. .. :-(


I won't be holding my breath.....


----------



## HDRyder9

jntc said:


> Thanks, that's what I wanted to confirm. Comcast claims this is coming Mid-Jan


Comcast can push it sooner if you pester them. I suggest pestering since they seldom hit their timetables.


----------



## HarperVision

pshivers said:


> It is the Firmware release you are on, end of story. All current problem with 6 tuner TiVo's will go Away when the cable companies upgrade to Firmware release 153.1101.... Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Then how do you explain why, with the exact same Cablecard and TA, that when I used them with the ceton InfiniTV6 pcie card, it would tune all 6 channels 100% reliably once they upgraded THEIR tuner firmware (not the Cablecard or TA's)?


----------



## HazelW

HarperVision said:


> Then how do you explain why, with the exact same Cablecard and TA, that when I used them with the ceton InfiniTV6 pcie card, it would tune all 6 channels 100% reliably once they upgraded THEIR tuner firmware (not the Cablecard or TA's)?


I'm beginning to think this a tivo problem also. I have gone to 4 tuners and still get V58 errors. Same cablecard in an XL4 never had a problem in two years.


----------



## jntc

HazelW said:


> I'm beginning to think this a tivo problem also. I have gone to 4 tuners and still get V58 errors. Same cablecard in an XL4 never had a problem in two years.


I'm pretty sure it's a TIVO issue now. I took the card and paired in my friends HTPC with a Ceton, and it's been working perfectly since yesterday on all six tuners as well, no tuning issues whatsoever.

I tried his card in my Roamio, and, boom, v58 errors.

The cards are the same except the date, his is 2009 and mine is a 2011 although the HW is the same (1.2F) with the same firmware 1.5.2_3001

Now the question is it a combination of the Roamios and the Mini's? Or is it simply the Roamio software.

I've reported this to TIVO, but they point the finger at Comcast.

I'm guessing it's really a combination of the Cablecard firmware and the Roamio software as it appears that newer CC firmware has been reported to work fine.


----------



## jntc

HDRyder9 said:


> Comcast can push it sooner if you pester them. I suggest pestering since they seldom hit their timetables.


Comcast tells me they can't push a firmware update to a single user. It's system wide pushes, and can't be done until they test and confirm with their systems in our area - this 'new' firmware requires they change a number of their 'head end equipment' and 'this takes time'

The Comcast service reps say that all of their cards in this area support six tuners. They also have an 8 tuner card, but it's only available for their X1 DVR's (PKM809 model I think)


----------



## BobCamp1

jntc said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a TIVO issue now. I took the card and paired in my friends HTPC with a Ceton, and it's been working perfectly since yesterday on all six tuners as well, no tuning issues whatsoever.
> 
> I tried his card in my Roamio, and, boom, v58 errors.
> 
> The cards are the same except the date, his is 2009 and mine is a 2011 although the HW is the same (1.2F) with the same firmware 1.5.2_3001
> 
> Now the question is it a combination of the Roamios and the Mini's? Or is it simply the Roamio software.
> 
> I've reported this to TIVO, but they point the finger at Comcast.
> 
> I'm guessing it's really a combination of the Cablecard firmware and the Roamio software as it appears that newer CC firmware has been reported to work fine.


So this sounds like a similar but separate issue where reducing the number of tuners doesn't help. It sounds like an incompatibility between the Roamio and the Cablecard, which the Ceton doesn't have because it does things differently.

Most cable companies push all their Cablecard firmware at the same time, because the head end firmware usually needs to be updated simultaneously. You can try to get on a developmental list of some kind, but that's dependent on your local cable company's policies.

I think you'll have to live with it for now or return the Roamio. Tivo doesn't want to address it on their end, and the cable company is going to rollout that firmware cautiously.


----------



## HDRyder9

jntc said:


> Comcast tells me they can't push a firmware update to a single user. It's system wide pushes, and can't be done until they test and confirm with their systems in our area - this 'new' firmware requires they change a number of their 'head end equipment' and 'this takes time'
> 
> The Comcast service reps say that all of their cards in this area support six tuners. They also have an 8 tuner card, but it's only available for their X1 DVR's (PKM809 model I think)


Comcast is lying. They pushed firmware to my cable card upon request. It was NOT a general upgrade since my other cable cards still have previous firmware.


----------



## jntc

Well this blows

- comcast says no they can't deploy separately. 
- the family won't live with the inability to tune to a channel (very frequently)

Who should I contact at Comcast other than their generic outsourced call center folks?


----------



## HDRyder9

jntc said:


> Well this blows
> 
> - comcast says no they can't deploy separately.
> - the family won't live with the inability to tune to a channel (very frequently)
> 
> Who should I contact at Comcast other than their generic outsourced call center folks?


Email Comcast at: [email protected] Keep pestering them until they help you. Don't give up.

In the mean time, see post #40 in this thread and reduce the number of tuners until all your tuners are working. Good luck.


----------



## DeltaOne

jntc said:


> Well this blows - comcast says no they can't deploy separately. - the family won't live with the inability to tune to a channel (very frequently) Who should I contact at Comcast other than their generic outsourced call center folks?


You may get help on the Comcast Xfinity support forum -- there are a few Comcast reps that answer questions and help users. I think I'd try the second forum, Xfinity TV, then the TV and Equipment section.

http://forums.comcast.com


----------



## jntc

HDRyder9 said:


> Email Comcast at: [email protected] Keep pestering them until they help you. Don't give up.
> 
> In the mean time, see post #40 in this thread and reduce the number of tuners until all your tuners are working. Good luck.


Reducing the tuners has not helped. [ I am able to tune/record on all six ] Even with three, four, or five tuners active, still getting the v58's

Thanks though! I just fired off an e-mail to that address.


----------



## HDRyder9

jntc said:


> Reducing the tuners has not helped. [ I am able to tune/record on all six ] Even with three, four, or five tuners active, still getting the v58's
> 
> Thanks though! I just fired off an e-mail to that address.


If you can tune six tuners when less the six tuners are active I'd suggest something else is amiss. Did you reboot after entering the reduced tuner code?


----------



## PaperFriend

I just purchased a Roamio Pro and started to get V58 errors. After reading on this forum I figured out that I am only getting 5 tuners. I disabled 1 tuner and I have not run into another V58 yet.

I have Comcast service in Houston with a Cisco 800 card with OS pkwy 1.5.2_F.p.3001

I called TiVo today and they told me to get a different cable card.

What are your thoughts and how do I fix this?


----------



## jntc

HDRyder9 said:


> If you can tune six tuners when less the six tuners are active I'd suggest something else is amiss. Did you reboot after entering the reduced tuner code?


I meant that when 6-tuners are active, I can tune separate channels on each. This indicates that the 6-tuners are available.

When I decrease the number of available tuners, (and reboot), I still get v58 errors. It doesn't matter if I reduce them to three, four, or five.


----------



## sbourgeo

HDRyder9 said:


> Email Comcast at: [email protected] Keep pestering them until they help you. Don't give up.
> 
> In the mean time, see post #40 in this thread and reduce the number of tuners until all your tuners are working. Good luck.


I was having problems getting my cable package upgraded after multiple tries with the Comcast overseas CSRs and emailed [email protected] last Thursday with a description of my problem and the name, phone #, and address on my account. I got a call from a local Comcast rep the following day and he set me up with a good deal on a TV/HSI promo package good for the next 12 months.

Of course, I tried calling the 877 cable card number today to move the cable card from my TiVo HD to my new Roamio and gave up after being on hold for an hour.


----------



## PaperFriend

PaperFriend said:


> I just purchased a Roamio Pro and started to get V58 errors. After reading on this forum I figured out that I am only getting 5 tuners. I disabled 1 tuner and I have not run into another V58 yet.
> 
> I have Comcast service in Houston with a Cisco 800 card with OS pkwy 1.5.2_F.p.3001
> 
> I called TiVo today and they told me to get a different cable card.
> 
> What are your thoughts and how do I fix this?


I just exchanged my 800 cable card for the 801 and it has the same OS. Got it paired and I am once again getting V58 errors on one of the tuners. Any advice? Only time I don't have that error is if I disable one of the tuners.


----------



## tatergator1

PaperFriend said:


> I just exchanged my 800 cable card for the 801 and it has the same OS. Got it paired and I am once again getting V58 errors on one of the tuners. Any advice? Only time I don't have that error is if I disable one of the tuners.


Your case is pretty well documented. 1.5.2_F.p.3001 is usually only reliable for 5 tuners. Until Comcast upgrades the CableCard firmware in your geographic region, limiting your Pro to 5 tuners is you best bet for a V58-free experience.

Some have been able to work themselves high-enough in the Comcast hierarchy, or manage to get in touch with local top-level technicians who were willing to upgrade the firmware for that individual user. This is a big YMMV situation.


----------



## PaperFriend

tatergator1 said:


> Your case is pretty well documented. 1.5.2_F.p.3001 is usually only reliable for 5 tuners. Until Comcast upgrades the CableCard firmware in your geographic region, limiting your Pro to 5 tuners is you best bet for a V58-free experience.
> 
> Some have been able to work themselves high-enough in the Comcast hierarchy, or manage to get in touch with local top-level technicians who were willing to upgrade the firmware for that individual user. This is a big YMMV situation.


What is the new version name so I can ask for it?


----------



## KevinG

tatergator1 said:


> Your case is pretty well documented. 1.5.2_F.p.3001 is usually only reliable for 5 tuners.


"usually"

Is there any consensus on how often, or where geographically, it turns out that this firmware works %100?

I only ask because I have that firmware on Comcast in the Philly suburbs, and I've been on 6 tuners without a single error for about a month now. [I've probably caused a million problems for myself by just mentioning that.  ]


----------



## tatergator1

KevinG said:


> "usually"
> 
> Is there any consensus on how often, or where geographically, it turns out that this firmware works %100?
> 
> I only ask because I have that firmware on Comcast in the Philly suburbs, and I've been on 6 tuners without a single error for about a month now. [I've probably caused a million problems for myself by just mentioning that.  ]


Not that I'm aware of. If you look back far enough in this thread, you'll find a post by TivoMargret discussing the various past firmware builds and what you can expect. Initially, it was thought that PKEY 1.5.2_F.2801 or higher was enough for 6 tuners. However, through reviewing logs of customers with problems, PKEY 1.5.2_F.2801 and PKEY 1.5.2_F.3001 could still be found to cause issues with getting all 6 tuners.

The best bet is PKEY 1.5.3_F.1101, the most current firmware with a build date in June 2013. There was also one other build, PKEY 1.5.3_F.0601 that works in all but a few very rare instances, IIRC.


----------



## HazelW

tatergator1 said:


> Your case is pretty well documented. 1.5.2_F.p.3001 is usually only reliable for 5 tuners. Until Comcast upgrades the CableCard firmware in your geographic region, limiting your Pro to 5 tuners is you best bet for a V58-free experience.
> 
> Some have been able to work themselves high-enough in the Comcast hierarchy, or manage to get in touch with local top-level technicians who were willing to upgrade the firmware for that individual user. This is a big YMMV situation.


I got V58 with 5 tuners, although it worked for a few weeks. I'm now on 4 tuners


----------



## jntc

I've got till tomorrow to return/cancel my tivo's. I'm going to be doing so, as I can't take the errors anymore. I've set my roamio down to three tuners and am still getting v58 errors. I've swapped cards, swapped tivo's, swapped mini's and bought a bunch of other stuff, new HDMI cables, splitters, terminators, a POE, barrel connectors, and still am being plagued.

My neighbor has a Ceton HTPC and has -my- cablecard in it (I have his at the moment) and I am getting v58's on his. He is tuned in to all six tuners on mine, and has had zero errors for the last two days, while I've had a large number of v58's on his card in my Tivo.

Yesterday, I started getting v52 and v53 errors as well, according to Tivo, all my signals are good to go. Now they tell me to put in another splitter between the tivo and wall.

These, among other problems (mini's dropping audio and video sporadically) have put a very sour taste in my mouth and my family is just plain fed up.

I really did want this to work, but I guess I'm just not that lucky.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## jntc

Just had another 'chat' with Tivo support. 

His solution to the v58 'temporary errors' to 'power cycle the roamio and mini's' did not help 

Oh, and he -as with all the others I've spoken to - have not heard of these issues or the cablecard firmware issue. I guess TivoMagret doesn't share with them?

This was the first this tech ever heard of a 'v58' error.


----------



## nooneuknow

jntc said:


> Just had another 'chat' with Tivo support.
> 
> His solution to the v58 'temporary errors' to 'power cycle the roamio and mini's' did not help
> 
> Oh, and he -as with all the others I've spoken to - have not heard of these issues or the cablecard firmware issue. I guess TivoMagret doesn't share with them?
> 
> This was the first this tech ever heard of a 'v58' error.


TiVo's outsourced support center is a separate entity contracted to provide support. As we have all either observed, or read about, TiVoMargret appears to be a true TiVo employee of the real TiVo company, privy to many things that apparently the call center is not made privy to.

She often actively admits there are problems, while the call center is telling everybody that there is no known problem with an issue.

Example: The recent TiVo service outages that the CSRs denied any knowledge of, while TiVoMargret was tweeting and posting it was a known issue, on their end, and it was being worked-on. The CSRs just kept on denying anything was wrong (and blaming the customer and/or customer equipment, such as routers and switches).

TiVo needs to get their "support" provider "in the loop". At minimum, they should all be required to have, and use, the product. It is clear to me that many of the CSRs know nothing about the product they are supporting, beyond what their scripted "system" tells them what to ask, and what to say.

TiVo makes themselves look bad, when the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing. While TiVoMargret has been a godsend for many of us, she's also exposed that the call center is only repeating canned answers that they are given, and often these canned answers are far from reality, or are woefully unhelpful.


----------



## jwbelcher

jntc said:


> These, among other problems (mini's dropping audio and video sporadically) have put a very sour taste in my mouth and my family is just plain fed up.
> 
> I really did want this to work, but I guess I'm just not that lucky.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!


If you bought directly from TiVo, they'll usually extend your return period an extra 30 days. I was in the same boat as you a few months ago. I bought from Bestbuy and their 15 day return period was approaching. I returned, then waited a few months and then bought direct from TiVo once a fix for my major issue was in the works (black screens). Give it some time for the CableCARD FW update to rollout and perhaps we'll see you again.

Best of luck


----------



## HarperVision

jntc said:


> .....My neighbor has a Ceton HTPC and has -my- cablecard in it (I have his at the moment) and I am getting v58's on his. He is tuned in to all six tuners on mine, and has had zero errors for the last two days, while I've had a large number of v58's on his card in my Tivo......


I've reported that exact thing for months now!


----------



## jntc

Yep, all my tivo's are being returned tonight and service cancelled. I called Tivo today to try and extend my 30 day MBG and they said since I didn't buy them from them, they could not extend the MBG. I asked them if they would rather try to work through the issues for another thirty days, or lose all my money. They chose the latter. So, I doubt I'll be back, but who knows, I'll have to see who I dislike less in a couple of months, Comcast or Tivo.


Tried calling Tivo again - they agreed to extend my Money Back Guarantee another 30 days. I've just swapped another new cablecard, same firmware and all, and re-paired.

I spoke with another Tivo 'support' rep who advised me to try and put in another splitter between feed and Roamio and to put my tuner count back to 5 and to give this a shot.

We'll see what happens, I have until the 31st of Jan to return this stuff to Best Buy, so I'm going to be giving the corp cust svc office a call to see about firmware upgrades to the card. (The Comcast rep on the dedicated cablecard line said that there was a known issue with the 6 tuners, and that they were 'working' to get the new firmware out, but had no date)

'Eugene' from Comcast corp offices called me yesterday while I was out and left a message. I have a call back in to him, so we'll see what he says.

I can't believe that there are only a handful of us with these issues that appear to be rather consistent with each other and yet, there is no reason as to why. I've had my cable runs tested, and all are optimal with good compression fittings. My PHY RX and TX are in the 280's which is supposed to be darn good.

After putting in the new splitter a few moments ago, the SNR's dropped to around 35 and power to about 88% (from ~39 and ~97%) I don't understand why reducing the SNR would help, but at this point, I'll try anything. I've even danced around in circles chanting "Greetings to the Tivo Gods!" three times.


----------



## jwbelcher

jntc said:


> Yep, all my tivo's are being returned tonight and service cancelled. I called Tivo today to try and extend my 30 day MBG and they said since I didn't buy them from them, they could not extend the MBG. I asked them if they would rather try to work through the issues for another thirty days, or lose all my money. They chose the latter. So, I doubt I'll be back, but who knows, I'll have to see who I dislike less in a couple of months, Comcast or Tivo.
> 
> 
> Tried calling Tivo again - they agreed to extend my Money Back Guarantee another 30 days. I've just swapped another new cablecard, same firmware and all, and re-paired.
> 
> I spoke with another Tivo 'support' rep who advised me to try and put in another splitter between feed and Roamio and to put my tuner count back to 5 and to give this a shot.
> 
> We'll see what happens, I have until the 31st of Jan to return this stuff to Best Buy, so I'm going to be giving the corp cust svc office a call to see about firmware upgrades to the card. (The Comcast rep on the dedicated cablecard line said that there was a known issue with the 6 tuners, and that they were 'working' to get the new firmware out, but had no date)
> 
> 'Eugene' from Comcast corp offices called me yesterday while I was out and left a message. I have a call back in to him, so we'll see what he says.
> 
> I can't believe that there are only a handful of us with these issues that appear to be rather consistent with each other and yet, there is no reason as to why. I've had my cable runs tested, and all are optimal with good compression fittings. My PHY RX and TX are in the 280's which is supposed to be darn good.
> 
> After putting in the new splitter a few moments ago, the SNR's dropped to around 35 and power to about 88% (from ~39 and ~97%) I don't understand why reducing the SNR would help, but at this point, I'll try anything. I've even danced around in circles chanting "Greetings to the Tivo Gods!" three times.


Got to love playing CSR roulette! Hopefully Comcast will have an update by then. There are several folks saying January / early 2014 for the Comcast. The only downside is you'll have to hear the agony from your fam for another 30!


----------



## gsenia

Go to twitter and tweet @comcastcares and let them know you are having this issue with the Roamio 6 tuner. They will work with you to get the cablecard firmware upgraded.


----------



## Ryan Nelson

Ryan Nelson said:


> Charter still has not been able to get me a card with updated firmware. I keep calling, but no dice. Do we have any other option other than to just wait?


I finally got a cable card from Charter last week with firmware 1.5.2.3001. 
Charter couldn't get my cablecard to update no matter what they did. Finally they took my card back to their central office, updated my firmware using another Roamio (their test unit) and then drove the card back to my house.

I consistently only had 4 tuners with 1.5.2.1401. With 1.5.2.3001 I have 6 reliable tuners, but the tuning speed is very very slow (like 5 seconds) and I occasionally have turned the TV on and had "This channel is temporarily unavailable. Press SELECT to try tuning to this channel again. Contact your cable provider for more information". When I press Select, the channel does indeed tune though. I need to check to see if I'm missing recordings due to tuning issues.

I was told any 1.5.*3*.xxxx was not authorized to use on Charter's system yet. They finally admitted that have two tuning adapters was bogus, and they removed one. I have checked and the firmware in the tuning adapter itself is higher than what Tivo recommends.

If anyone in Birmingham, Alabama is having issues with obtaining the updated firmware from Charter I can get you to the area supervisor who at least helped me - although very slowly and not very responsively.


----------



## jwbelcher

Ryan Nelson said:


> ... and I occasionally have turned the TV on and had "This channel is temporarily unavailable. Press SELECT to try tuning to this channel again. Contact your cable provider for more information". When I press Select, the channel does indeed tune though. I need to check to see if I'm missing recordings due to tuning issues.


I assume your using a Tuning Adapter. This error usually only occurs on SDV channels when a TA is used to tune a channel. This error will generally only occur after long periods of inactivity. Your Tivo does request the channel be tuned again to prevent a recording failure. Its expected behavior and should be a non-issue for you.


----------



## jhnversion1

I currently have the 4 tuner roamio and have been V52/V53 errors on one specific tuner every time (Tuner 1). Has this been happening to anyone else? This error happens and then goes away eventually. 

I just find it strange the error always occurs on Tuner 1. The other tuners are working just fine.


----------



## sbourgeo

gsenia said:


> Go to twitter and tweet @comcastcares and let them know you are having this issue with the Roamio 6 tuner. They will work with you to get the cablecard firmware upgraded.


Similarly, I sent an email to [email protected] a couple of weeks ago explaining a problem I was having getting an issue resolved along with the name, address, and phone number on my account. Someone local from Comcast called me the next day and helped me get everything worked out. Highly recommended! :up:


----------



## shrike4242

First off, I'm the St. Louis, MO area. 

I've had nothing but issues with trying to get either of the two Motorola CableCards from my S3 that my Roamio Pro is replacing, as I spent two hours on the phone with multiple reps from Charter and none of them could get them to pair the card to my Tivo. I didn't even get to the point to trying the channels, as they could never pair the cards nor do any firmware upgrade on the cards.

The cards were running 2.65 firmware, which seems to be insufficient for supporting 6 tuners on my Roamio Pro, though trying to find a replacement card from Charter is looking like trying to find hens' teeth. I turned in those two cards on the thought that they weren't usable for my Roamio Pro. 

I went to a local customer support office and they didn't have cable cards nor another location, as they checked via IM from a rep they knew in that other office. I think I may just go directly to call their local corporate office and see if I can find someone there that can address my concern and get me what I need.


----------



## jwbelcher

jhnversion1 said:


> I currently have the 4 tuner roamio and have been V52/V53 errors on one specific tuner every time (Tuner 1). Has this been happening to anyone else? This error happens and then goes away eventually.
> 
> I just find it strange the error always occurs on Tuner 1. The other tuners are working just fine.


It sounds like a bad tuner - which has been reported by others. V52 / V53 are signal errors which maybe telling since its only on one tuner. If the same channel works on a different tuner, I'd suggest you exchange it.


----------



## shrike4242

shrike4242 said:


> First off, I'm the St. Louis, MO area.
> 
> I've had nothing but issues with trying to get either of the two Motorola CableCards from my S3 that my Roamio Pro is replacing, as I spent two hours on the phone with multiple reps from Charter and none of them could get them to pair the card to my Tivo. I didn't even get to the point to trying the channels, as they could never pair the cards nor do any firmware upgrade on the cards.
> 
> The cards were running 2.65 firmware, which seems to be insufficient for supporting 6 tuners on my Roamio Pro, though trying to find a replacement card from Charter is looking like trying to find hens' teeth. I turned in those two cards on the thought that they weren't usable for my Roamio Pro.
> 
> I went to a local customer support office and they didn't have cable cards nor another location, as they checked via IM from a rep they knew in that other office. I think I may just go directly to call their local corporate office and see if I can find someone there that can address my concern and get me what I need.


After a long phone call to corporate customer care and then a transfer to corporate repair, I have an on-site set up for a lead tech who is supposed to be bringing 5+ cable cards with them at at least one tuning adapter. Hopefully next week when they show up, this issue with my Roamio can be put to bed.


----------



## HazelW

sbourgeo said:


> Similarly, I sent an email to [email protected] a couple of weeks ago explaining a problem I was having getting an issue resolved along with the name, address, and phone number on my account. Someone local from Comcast called me the next day and helped me get everything worked out. Highly recommended! :up:


What exactly did they do? Update firmware via cable, or did you need a new physical card? What firmware did they give you?


----------



## sbourgeo

HazelW said:


> What exactly did they do? Update firmware via cable, or did you need a new physical card? What firmware did they give you?


In my case it wasn't a cable card issue. I was having trouble dealing with the overseas CSRs not giving me the tv/internet combo I wanted after multiple attempts. After I sent the email a local dude (and native English speaker) from Comcast called me the next day and got everything straightened out at a promo price for 12 months and threw in HBO to boot.


----------



## gsenia

They can push the firmware update from the headend and only to specific cable cards. Definitely tweet comcast or email them the issue about not being able to tune tuners 5 and 6 specifically if X1 platform is in your area as that supports 6 tuners in most cases.


----------



## jntc

gsenia said:


> They can push the firmware update from the headend and only to specific cable cards. Definitely tweet comcast or email them the issue about not being able to tune tuners 5 and 6 specifically if X1 platform is in your area as that supports 6 tuners in most cases.


I've tried many many folks throughout Comcast, and they refuse to push firmware update to a specific card. See one of my posts here:

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/Cisco-Firmware-1-5-3-1101/td-p/1967519

I've even had someone call me from the corporate support office who has said NO way.


----------



## gsenia

I would push getting a discussion with Comcast Executive Support to find out what the specific issue is in your division or region. If they do not know what it is I would push them to find out what it is. Also I would push they need to support you specifically if they have X1 in the region supporting 6 tuners as they have to offer and support the same with Tivo. Also you may want to raise this with your department of public utility and or cable advisory council in your area.


----------



## Ryan Nelson

jwbelcher said:


> I assume your using a Tuning Adapter. This error usually only occurs on SDV channels when a TA is used to tune a channel. This error will generally only occur after long periods of inactivity. Your Tivo does request the channel be tuned again to prevent a recording failure. Its expected behavior and should be a non-issue for you.


Good info. I tested for several hours last night. I'm definitely getting all 6 tuners to work and have no errors. Yeah! So the firmware update on Charter to 1.5.2_F.3001 definitely got my box working correctly. It only took several months for Charter to get me the firmware.


----------



## pshivers

Ryan Nelson said:


> Good info. I tested for several hours last night. I'm definitely getting all 6 tuners to work and have no errors. Yeah! So the firmware update on Charter to 1.5.2_F.3001 definitely got my box working correctly. It only took several months for Charter to get me the firmware.


Keep us posted how things are working after several days!

1.5.2_F.3001 does not have a "Clean Bill of Health" with other 6-tuner users in this thread, but problems seem to vary quite a bit here depending on what cable company you are with.

I'm with Charter in Southern California and am running 1.5.2_F.2401 successfully but with only 5 tuners active on my Roamio Pro. I also have a basic Roamio 4-tuner that has 1.5.2_F.1601 that works with no problems at all. Seems like Charter has some ongoing problems with updating the firmware over the cable... I'm not sure what they consider to be their "Current" firmware release???


----------



## shrike4242

pshivers said:


> Keep us posted how things are working after several days!
> 
> 1.5.2_F.3001 does not have a "Clean Bill of Health" with other 6-tuner users in this thread, but problems seem to vary quite a bit here depending on what cable company you are with.
> 
> I'm with Charter in Southern California and am running 1.5.2_F.2401 successfully but with only 5 tuners active on my Roamio Pro. I also have a basic Roamio 4-tuner that has 1.5.2_F.1601 that works with no problems at all. Seems like Charter has some ongoing problems with updating the firmware over the cable... I'm not sure what they consider to be their "Current" firmware release???


They tried doing a firmware upgrade to the Motorola cards I had in my S3 that were being migrated to my Roamio Pro and they couldn't get them to pair nor could they get the firmware to upgrade.

They're supposed to be out on Tuesday with multiple CableCards and at least an additional tuning adapter to try and get my issues resolved with card pairing. I can only hope they bring the right card with the right firmware.

EDIT: One thing I ran across in setting up a replacement Roamio Pro is that the Tivo made note that the tuning adapter doesn't support 6 tuners. It's a Motorola MTR700 running firmware 1.37, which people around here have said should work for 6-tuner operation. Has anyone encountered such an issue in trying to get 6 tuners up and running?


----------



## jwbelcher

jwbelcher said:


> Did you have both V58 and the black-screen issue? I'm still on 20.3.7 + PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 -- along with a recent Cisco TA firmware that the cableco pushed out to address the black-screen issue.
> 
> I'm getting V58 after few hours, but no longer have tuning failures. The V58 lasts for about 10 secs and repeats approx every 55 mins. Also, oddly enough, when I get the V58 message, video freezes, but audio is not affected.
> 
> Curious if anyone else had the similar symptoms with PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601.


I just discovered the V58 error I've experienced on Roamio actually occurs on all my DVRs :: Roamio, TivoHD and the cable company's SA8300HDC.

Tonight I set all three DVRs to the same channel where I've experienced V58 and tonight saw them freeze simultaneously. My issue seems to have nothing to do with Roamio or the CableCARD being able to tune 6 channels.

I'm going to open a ticket with my cable company.


----------



## kealoha311

Just started getting these V58/V53 errors on Friday. The Plus I have has been working fine with a Moto 6.25FW cable card from Frontier FiOS since I got it in back in August. It seems to cause all the tuners to go black before either the V58 or V53 error comes up. I need to do more experiments to see what triggers it, but so far it seems to be when shows are recorded on Syfy. I guess the first this to try is to drop down to 6 tuners. I just wanted to post what is going on, since it sounds like the Moto with 6.25 is supposed to be one of the trouble free configurations, and it was working great for over 6 months.


----------



## shrike4242

My service appointment went a little less smooth than expected, as the tech was late and didn't come out with multiple cards, only a single card.

The FW on the card appears to be less than 6.25, though I have six premium channels including SyFy all recording at the moment without any apparent issue. 

However, the downside is that the Charter rep is tossing Motorola under the bus because they don't have the ability to firmware upgrade the CableCards nor have CableCars with FW at 6.25. 

I'll need to keep an eye on the situation since the FW isn't up to spec, though it is tuning on all six tuners at the moment and recording on all six without any apparent issue.


----------



## Keen

I bought a Roamio Pro 2 weeks ago, and had things working great. Until I noticed that some recordings weren't being recorded. I noticed this when Helix failed to record and I was sitting down to watch that right as it aired. I eventually did some experimentation and found that 4 tuners work on my Tivo.

I'm on Comcast in the Minneapolis, MN area, with an SA card. I tried calling their CableCard phone line, but I could barely understand the CSR and they clearly didn't understand what I meant by 'CableCard firmware'. Do I just tweet @Comcast Cares to get some resolution?


----------



## Keen

Tweeting got me in touch with Comcast's Executive Customer Relations. I spoke to one of them on the phone earlier and explained that I need a firmware update for my CableCard so it'll let me use all 6 tuners on my new Tivo.

They called back half an hour later asking that I call Tivo. I explain that I already did and the issue is not a Tivo firmware issue, it's a firmware for the Comcast-provided CableCard. They're waiting to hear back from one of their internal resources.

Wheeeee.


----------



## Keen

Nice, they called back again to inform me that one of their technical people responded. My CableCard's firmware update started 9 minutes prior, and would be done in 5 minutes. I thank them profusely for taking care of it. I check my Tivo, and see the new firmware is on my CableCard. And now I can tune 6 channels at once. Woo!

For other Comcast people who have this issue, tweeting @ComcastCares worked for me. They connected me to Comcast's Executive Customer Relations. Their number is 888-966-7794. From the automated message on that line, it sounds like anyone here should be able to call them and leave a message, but I don't know for certain if that'll get you help. I leave that here in hopes it's helpful for others.


----------



## tedede

Do you have a contact or a case number we can reference? All of my calls to Comcast have been futile.


----------



## jntc

tedede said:


> Do you have a contact or a case number we can reference? All of my calls to Comcast have been futile.


Same here. They told me they could NOT upgrade a single cards firmware. That it is region specific.

This was from the executive support office as well.

What firmware did they upgrade you to?


----------



## PaperFriend

Keen said:


> Nice, they called back again to inform me that one of their technical people responded. My CableCard's firmware update started 9 minutes prior, and would be done in 5 minutes. I thank them profusely for taking care of it. I check my Tivo, and see the new firmware is on my CableCard. And now I can tune 6 channels at once. Woo!
> 
> For other Comcast people who have this issue, tweeting @ComcastCares worked for me. They connected me to Comcast's Executive Customer Relations. Their number is 888-966-7794. From the automated message on that line, it sounds like anyone here should be able to call them and leave a message, but I don't know for certain if that'll get you help. I leave that here in hopes it's helpful for others.


Which software version did you get?


----------



## Keen

tedede said:


> Do you have a contact or a case number we can reference? All of my calls to Comcast have been futile.


I'll call them tomorrow to see if I can get something.


jntc said:


> What firmware did they upgrade you to?


I went from PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401 to PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101


----------



## DigitalDawn

That's the one you need!


----------



## jntc

Keen said:


> I'll call them tomorrow to see if I can get something.
> I went from PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401 to PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101


Nice, that's the right one!

Now if you could help us out with a reference # from comcast or something, so we can do this as well.

My last communication to the Executive Service group was returned with - "You probably need your signals checked by a technician" :down:


----------



## GriffithStrife

Guys don't get to excited it seems keen is in an area that did not get 3001 firmware like Palm Beach County. So getting anyone at comcast to admit to it was individual will be impossible.


----------



## jntc

GriffithStrife said:


> Guys don't get to excited it seems keen is in an area that did not get 3001 firmware like Palm Beach County. So getting anyone at comcast to admit to it was individual will be impossible.


This is probably 100% accurate. To date, I've spoken with three representatives from this office. Each have claimed that this is news to them, and is a TIVO problem, not a Comcast problem. That their cards support six tuners and work as designed. (The X1 is the common pointer for equipment) and they even suggest that the X1/2 will support up to 8 tuners with the new PK809 card coming soon.

I have a new, fourth, rep now that I'm in a email conversation with, so we'll see how that turns out.

I'm going to just keep trying till I hit the right one, or until Comcast upgrades my area.

One of them did indicate that there was a pre-trial in south Florida for the new firmware, and that it caused a number of problems, so they rolled them all back. - just an FYI


----------



## PaperFriend

Spent an hour on the phone. Called Tivo, that called Comcast. No one could get my cablecard updated. Still getting v58 errors on my 6th tuner.


----------



## hornmustang

So after reading these last few posts I decided to give comcastcares a chance. I tweeted them last night, and they quickly responded asking for my contact information. This morning a representative called me to get more information. She said someone would follow up with me today. Jonathan from my local (zip 30041) "field team" called me this afternoon. He told me that all Comcast cablecards are the same, and that they all have the same firmware. He also told me that cablecards are one-way devices, meaning that the cablecard talks to Comcast but Comcast cannot talk to the cablecard. Since this is the case, Jonathan said the cablecard can not be updated! Geez! What a line of BS! He offered to send a tech with a new cable card, but he said since they were all the same this would not fix my problem. I told him I only wanted a new cablecard if it came with the updated firmware. Again he told me that the firmware on all of the cards is the same, so I told them there was no point in just swapping out of date cards. He then offered to forward my information to "Engineering" for more investigation. Now what are the chances that my information actually goes to an actual engineer that understands cablecard technology? The quest continues...


----------



## jntc

hornmustang said:


> So after reading these last few posts I decided to give comcastcares a chance. I tweeted them last night, and they quickly responded asking for my contact information. This morning a representative called me to get more information. She said someone would follow up with me today. Jonathan from my local (zip 30041) "field team" called me this afternoon. He told me that all Comcast cablecards are the same, and that they all have the same firmware. He also told me that cablecards are one-way devices, meaning that the cablecard talks to Comcast but Comcast cannot talk to the cablecard. Since this is the case, Jonathan said the cablecard can not be updated! Geez! What a line of BS! He offered to send a tech with a new cable card, but he said since they were all the same this would not fix my problem. I told him I only wanted a new cablecard if it came with the updated firmware. Again he told me that the firmware on all of the cards is the same, so I told them there was no point in just swapping out of date cards. He then offered to forward my information to "Engineering" for more investigation. Now what are the chances that my information actually goes to an actual engineer that understands cablecard technology? The quest continues...


This is comparable to my scenarios thus far as well. The exception being no one has offered to refer to engineering for me.

What's a bummer, is that this firmware fixes the issue. If we could only get it.


----------



## hornmustang

So Jonathan called me back to tell me that he had spoken with Engineering. Engineering told him that 6 tuner support was not available in my area, and that there is no ETA for the upgrade in my area. This is a disappointing answer, but at least it seems to be accurate.


----------



## GriffithStrife

Guys from what I have been told by the FCC it is illegal for Comcast not to support 6 tuners if their own equipment supports 6 tuners. Here in Houston the x1 supports 6 tuners so it is illegal for the cable card provided by them not to support 6 tuners. What we must do is all pull our strength and stop talking about and stop whining and file a class action lawsuit not just for this. But for OnDemand not being available to all areas for PPV not working when in fact it should and used to and, for charging us 9.95 per cable card when the website clearly state first card free 2.50 for each additional card. Might I add no one even mentions an outlet fee till you get the bill.

We all complain like dummies to one another we need to step this thing up. We are paying for service we should not be treated like 2nd class citizens because we choose to use Tivos instead of Comcast's horrible equipment.

I have contacted a few lawyers none of them seem like the guy, but I am still looking. If you know anyone PM if you don't feel comfortable posting in public.


----------



## Keen

I think the person who helped me was out of the office today. I left a voicemail, but every time I called today I was sent straight to voicemail.


----------



## PaperFriend

GriffithStrife said:


> Guys from what I have been told by the FCC it is illegal for Comcast not to support 6 tuners if their own equipment supports 6 tuners. Here in Houston the x1 supports 6 tuners so it is illegal for the cable card provided by them not to support 6 tuners. What we must do is all pull our strength and stop talking about and stop whining and file a class action lawsuit not just for this. But for OnDemand not being available to all areas for PPV not working when in fact it should and used to and, for charging us 9.95 per cable card when the website clearly state first card free 2.50 for each additional card. Might I add no one even mentions an outlet fee till you get the bill.
> 
> We all complain like dummies to one another we need to step this thing up. We are paying for service we should not be treated like 2nd class citizens because we choose to use Tivos instead of Comcast's horrible equipment.
> 
> I have contacted a few lawyers none of them seem like the guy, but I am still looking. If you know anyone PM if you don't feel comfortable posting in public.


I am in Houston also and I am not happy that I am limited to 5 tuners!


----------



## jntc

hornmustang said:


> So Jonathan called me back to tell me that he had spoken with Engineering. Engineering told him that 6 tuner support was not available in my area, and that there is no ETA for the upgrade in my area. This is a disappointing answer, but at least it seems to be accurate.


What area are you in?

FWIW: I'm in Harford County Maryland - and am told the x1 supports six tuners.


----------



## David Platt

kealoha311 said:


> Just started getting these V58/V53 errors on Friday. The Plus I have has been working fine with a Moto 6.25FW cable card from Frontier FiOS since I got it in back in August. It seems to cause all the tuners to go black before either the V58 or V53 error comes up. I need to do more experiments to see what triggers it, but so far it seems to be when shows are recorded on Syfy. I guess the first this to try is to drop down to 6 tuners. I just wanted to post what is going on, since it sounds like the Moto with 6.25 is supposed to be one of the trouble free configurations, and it was working great for over 6 months.


I'm having trouble with Frontier FiOS too. They shipped me a new Moto card with 6.25, but no luck. I got it set up two days ago, and tonight was the first time that my tuners got a real workout. With all the tuners active, I got severe pixelation and several recordings are incomplete.


----------



## DigitalDawn

jntc said:


> This is probably 100% accurate. To date, I've spoken with three representatives from this office. Each have claimed that this is news to them, and is a TIVO problem, not a Comcast problem. That their cards support six tuners and work as designed. (The X1 is the common pointer for equipment) and they even suggest that the X1/2 will support up to 8 tuners with the new PK809 card coming soon.
> 
> I have a new, fourth, rep now that I'm in a email conversation with, so we'll see how that turns out.
> 
> I'm going to just keep trying till I hit the right one, or until Comcast upgrades my area.
> 
> One of them did indicate that there was a pre-trial in south Florida for the new firmware, and that it caused a number of problems, so they rolled them all back. - just an FYI


That is complete BS. Only a handful of folks here in PBC had their cable cards rolled back, and to my knowledge, none of them were TiVo's.

"Only a very small number of cablecards were rolled back in this area of Florida. My understanding is that none of these were in TiVO devices. "

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/Cisco-Firmware-1-5-3-1101/m-p/1967519#U1967519


----------



## squiddohio

I just installed my swell new Roamio Pro yesterday. I'm on TWC in Southern Ohio. I'm able to pick up the M-Card and call the cable card number myself, which I have done before. Everything went smoothly and the card received a signal on all six tuners, which I immediately set to record six different shows, just to be sure everything was operating as it should, because I have been reading this discussion with some trepidation. I'm no cable technician, but I would think that the problems that some are experiencing in getting all six tuners fired up is due to something with the local system rather than something with the card or the TiVo. All I can say with certainty, however, is that we seem to be having no problems with Time Warner in Cincinnati.


----------



## jntc

squiddohio said:


> I just installed my swell new Roamio Pro yesterday. I'm on TWC in Southern Ohio. I'm able to pick up the M-Card and call the cable card number myself, which I have done before. Everything went smoothly and the card received a signal on all six tuners, which I immediately set to record six different shows, just to be sure everything was operating as it should, because I have been reading this discussion with some trepidation. I'm no cable technician, but I would think that the problems that some are experiencing in getting all six tuners fired up is due to something with the local system rather than something with the card or the TiVo. All I can say with certainty, however, is that we seem to be having no problems with Time Warner in Cincinnati.


What firmware do you have installed on your cablecard? It's a firmware issue, plain and simple.


----------



## BobCamp1

GriffithStrife said:


> Guys from what I have been told by the FCC it is illegal for Comcast not to support 6 tuners if their own equipment supports 6 tuners. Here in Houston the x1 supports 6 tuners so it is illegal for the cable card provided by them not to support 6 tuners. What we must do is all pull our strength and stop talking about and stop whining and file a class action lawsuit not just for this. But for OnDemand not being available to all areas for PPV not working when in fact it should and used to and, for charging us 9.95 per cable card when the website clearly state first card free 2.50 for each additional card. Might I add no one even mentions an outlet fee till you get the bill.
> 
> We all complain like dummies to one another we need to step this thing up. We are paying for service we should not be treated like 2nd class citizens because we choose to use Tivos instead of Comcast's horrible equipment.
> 
> I have contacted a few lawyers none of them seem like the guy, but I am still looking. If you know anyone PM if you don't feel comfortable posting in public.


If the X1 supports six tuners, and the Ceton HTPC supports six tuners, but the Tivo is limited to 5 tuners, guess who has the problem? Are you sure you're going to sue the correct company here?

The CableCards support six tuners. It complies with the FCC and CableCard regulations. There's an incompatibility between that CableCard firmware and the Tivo that doesn't exist with all other products, one of which is a third-party product! It's not surprising, since the CableCard standard is weak when it comes to multiple tuner operation and testing.

This happens all the time in other industries. Bluetooth, cell phones, etc. Bluetooth even has an UnPlugFest where everyone brings their product to see if it's compatible with other Bluetooth devices. Usually in this situation, Tivo is the one that addresses the incompatibility since they are the only one having problems. Now if all third-party products were having problems, or there was a blatant failure to meet the specification, then the responsibility would fall on the cable company and CableCard manufacturer.

It's nice that the very latest CableCard firmware is compatible with Tivo, but if that firmware release isn't being used almost everywhere than it doesn't mean very much.


----------



## HazelW

BobCamp1 said:


> If the X1 supports six tuners, and the Ceton HTPC supports six tuners, but the Tivo is limited to 5 tuners, guess who has the problem? Are you sure you're going to sue the correct company here?
> 
> The CableCards support six tuners. It complies with the FCC and CableCard regulations. There's an incompatibility between that CableCard firmware and the Tivo that doesn't exist with all other products, one of which is a third-party product! It's not surprising, since the CableCard standard is weak when it comes to multiple tuner operation and testing.
> 
> This happens all the time in other industries. Bluetooth, cell phones, etc. Bluetooth even has an UnPlugFest where everyone brings their product to see if it's compatible with other Bluetooth devices. Usually in this situation, Tivo is the one that addresses the incompatibility since they are the only one having problems. Now if all third-party products were having problems, or there was a blatant failure to meet the specification, then the responsibility would fall on the cable company and CableCard manufacturer.
> 
> It's nice that the very latest CableCard firmware is compatible with Tivo, but if that firmware release isn't being used almost everywhere than it doesn't mean very much.


Sadly, I believe you are probably correct. I wonder if TiVo is doing anything to try to fix the problem--or even if it can be fixed in software? I don't have much hope for the cable companies to want to fix this if it only happens with Roamios.


----------



## HarperVision

squiddohio said:


> I just installed my swell new Roamio Pro yesterday. I'm on TWC in Southern Ohio. I'm able to pick up the M-Card and call the cable card number myself, which I have done before. Everything went smoothly and the card received a signal on all six tuners, which I immediately set to record six different shows, just to be sure everything was operating as it should, because I have been reading this discussion with some trepidation. I'm no cable technician, but I would think that the problems that some are experiencing in getting all six tuners fired up is due to something with the local system rather than something with the card or the TiVo. All I can say with certainty, however, is that we seem to be having no problems with Time Warner in Cincinnati.


If you're in an SDV area, try recording 6 SDV channels.


----------



## HarperVision

BobCamp1 said:


> If the X1 supports six tuners, and the Ceton HTPC supports six tuners, but the Tivo is limited to 5 tuners, guess who has the problem? Are you sure you're going to sue the correct company here?
> 
> The CableCards support six tuners. It complies with the FCC and CableCard regulations. There's an incompatibility between that CableCard firmware and the Tivo that doesn't exist with all other products, one of which is a third-party product! It's not surprising, since the CableCard standard is weak when it comes to multiple tuner operation and testing.
> 
> This happens all the time in other industries. Bluetooth, cell phones, etc. Bluetooth even has an UnPlugFest where everyone brings their product to see if it's compatible with other Bluetooth devices. Usually in this situation, Tivo is the one that addresses the incompatibility since they are the only one having problems. Now if all third-party products were having problems, or there was a blatant failure to meet the specification, then the responsibility would fall on the cable company and CableCard manufacturer.
> 
> It's nice that the very latest CableCard firmware is compatible with Tivo, but if that firmware release isn't being used almost everywhere than it doesn't mean very much.


Ditto Bob! I've been saying that since almost day one while I had both the Roamio Pro and a Ceton InfiniTV 6 PCie.



HazelW said:


> Sadly, I believe you are probably correct. I wonder if TiVo is doing anything to try to fix the problem--or even if it can be fixed in software? I don't have much hope for the cable companies to want to fix this if it only happens with Roamios.


TiVo did release a software version recently that attempts to retune channels. It works pretty well for me, not sure about others. Probably because I have a recent but not very latest FW, 153.0601 or something like that.


----------



## jntc

Seems I hit the jackpot!

We'll see when I get home!
_*
Mr. XXXXXXXX,

I have given your information to my engineers, and they have added your
card to the list of cards to receive the updated firmware. It may take
24-48 hours to update. Please let me know if I can be of additional
assistance.

Executive Customer Relations Team
Comcast Cable*_

If I do get the upgrade, I have the name, number, and case number that I can pass along.


----------



## jwbelcher

Haha, with 2 weeks to spare on the return window. Congrats, guess it shows persistence pays off...


----------



## jntc

jwbelcher said:


> Haha, with 2 weeks to spare on the return window. Congrats, guess it shows persistence pays off...


You got that right. It was all getting boxed up and going back if not. I didn't want to get stuck in "upgrade soon" and tied in to a year contract with no recourse should comcast say they aren't upgrading soon enough.


----------



## DigitalDawn

jntc said:


> Seems I hit the jackpot!
> 
> We'll see when I get home!
> _*
> Mr. XXXXXXXX,
> 
> I have given your information to my engineers, and they have added your
> card to the list of cards to receive the updated firmware. It may take
> 24-48 hours to update. Please let me know if I can be of additional
> assistance.
> 
> Executive Customer Relations Team
> Comcast Cable*_
> 
> If I do get the upgrade, I have the name, number, and case number that I can pass along.


Great news. Let us know how it goes. Don't forget to reboot your TiVo after the update.


----------



## dlfl

squiddohio said:


> I just installed my swell new Roamio Pro yesterday. I'm on TWC in Southern Ohio. I'm able to pick up the M-Card and call the cable card number myself, which I have done before. Everything went smoothly and the card received a signal on all six tuners, which I immediately set to record six different shows, just to be sure everything was operating as it should, because I have been reading this discussion with some trepidation. I'm no cable technician, but I would think that the problems that some are experiencing in getting all six tuners fired up is due to something with the local system rather than something with the card or the TiVo. All I can say with certainty, however, is that we seem to be having no problems with Time Warner in Cincinnati.


Just as a point of clarification, in Cincy you are in the TWC "Southwest Ohio" region, which includes from north of Dayton down to Cincy. I know Columbus is in a different region. I'm not sure what region south-central Ohio (e.g., Portsmouth) is in - but doubt it is SW Ohio.


----------



## squiddohio

Update from SW Ohio.
First, I'm not sure about the firmware on the card, but I did copy the card before installing it, and the card has a date of 3/27/2009, followed by HW 1.2 "F." Other than that, I'd have to look on one of the info screens sometime. If you want that info, let me know and I'll look and post it.
When I later called back TW (the Cable Card Hot Line) last night to pair up the Tuning Adapter, we were talking about the 6 tuners, and the tech said something about the MultiStream cards staying two tuners ahead of current technology - if devices are on the market having six tuners, then the cards are designed to handle 8 so they are ready for the next wave of devices. 
Also, I got one strange message from the TiVo when I plugged in the TA. A screen popped up and said something about the TiVo having 6 tuners and saying that the attached TA could not handle that many. I mentioned this to the tech who said that did not make a lot of sense due to the way the TA, the Cable Card, the TiVo and TW communicated. I did not follow all of it, but I think the gist of his comments were that the TA could handle any number of tuners and I should not be concerned. Anyway he paired it up and SDV stations are being received. This afternoon I will find some SDV stations and set each tuner to record so that I can be sure that all 6 tuners can get SDV at the same time. If the Tuning Adapter explodes at that time, expect another post here.


----------



## jntc

jntc said:


> Seems I hit the jackpot!
> 
> We'll see when I get home!
> _*
> Mr. XXXXXXXX,
> 
> I have given your information to my engineers, and they have added your
> card to the list of cards to receive the updated firmware. It may take
> 24-48 hours to update. Please let me know if I can be of additional
> assistance.
> 
> Executive Customer Relations Team
> Comcast Cable*_
> 
> If I do get the upgrade, I have the name, number, and case number that I can pass along.


Nothing as of yet... I've unplugged both the Tivo and the cablecard a few times, but no update yet.

24-48 hours... wonder if that's 'business hours'


----------



## DigitalDawn

Let things sit for another day or so. If you don't get the update contact Comcast again.


----------



## kealoha311

David Platt said:


> I'm having trouble with Frontier FiOS too. They shipped me a new Moto card with 6.25, but no luck. I got it set up two days ago, and tonight was the first time that my tuners got a real workout. With all the tuners active, I got severe pixelation and several recordings are incomplete.


I had issues again on Friday with recordings from Syfy. It worked fine recording from numerous other channels the rest of the week. Tonight is another night with Syfy shows recording, so I'm going to try and reduce the number of tuners to 5 and see if that helps.


----------



## mike-d

kealoha311 said:


> I had issues again on Friday with recordings from Syfy. It worked fine recording from numerous other channels the rest of the week. Tonight is another night with Syfy shows recording, so I'm going to try and reduce the number of tuners to 5 and see if that helps.


I had a similar issue getting certain channels to record and was not getting the not authorized message. Ended up being a bad coax cable. Check the channel signal strength using the tivo signal strength screen and check different channels. Bad signals seem to effect random channels with no pattern. In my case tuning to a low signal channel and grabbing the coax changed the signal strength, showing me the bad ground on my cable connection. I replaced the bad coupler and all is good now, with 5 of 6 tuners active. Perhaps this will help?


----------



## kealoha311

mike-d said:


> I had a similar issue getting certain channels to record and was not getting the not authorized message. Ended up being a bad coax cable. Check the channel signal strength using the tivo signal strength screen and check different channels. Bad signals seem to effect random channels with no pattern. In my case tuning to a low signal channel and grabbing the coax changed the signal strength, showing me the bad ground on my cable connection. I replaced the bad coupler and all is good now, with 5 of 6 tuners active. Perhaps this will help?


Did you see signal strength that was dropping low on the bad channels? Mine all show 100% when this happens. I'll try another cable though to see if it helps at all. Thanks.


----------



## jntc

jntc said:


> Nothing as of yet... I've unplugged both the Tivo and the cablecard a few times, but no update yet.
> 
> 24-48 hours... wonder if that's 'business hours'


Downloading now!


----------



## pshivers

Good luck! Looking forward to your results report!!


----------



## realfun4u

speedy2 said:


> Has anyone see this before? I have a Roamio Plus with a SA CableCard and when I try to use tuners 5 and 6 all but the in the clear channels say not authorized and to call Comcast. Does Comcast have to do something on their end to get my 5th and 6th tuners authorized? I tested this by recording 4 shows and used the 5th tuner to navigate channels. Then used the 5th tuner on an in the clear channel and used the 6th channel to navigate channels.


read this post it might be the reason?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=513715

SA cards are having problems TiVo say use Moto ones :-/


----------



## HazelW

jntc said:


> Downloading now!


What happened?


----------



## jntc

HazelW said:


> What happened?


Seems to be working. I updated the tuners back to 6 (88636) and haven't had a v58 yet.


----------



## HazelW

jntc said:


> Seems to be working. I updated the tuners back to 6 (88636) and haven't had a v58 yet.


Thanks. What firmware did you get? How did you do it?


----------



## mike-d

kealoha311 said:


> Did you see signal strength that was dropping low on the bad channels? Mine all show 100% when this happens. I'll try another cable though to see if it helps at all. Thanks.


Yes, I saw signal strength jump around as I grabbed and moved the coax cable.


----------



## hornmustang

> Seems to be working. I updated the tuners back to 6 (88636) and haven't had a v58 yet.


jntc - Do you have contact information for the person at Comcast that got this done for you?


----------



## jntc

I got the 1.5.3_1101 version. I contacted comcastcares and someone reached out to me. It's a local rep for my 'region' but I'm going to try and get a contact, and/or see if he is willing to help point the rest of you in the right direction.

Comcast engineers are aware there is an issue, and that the 1.5.3_1101 'fixes' the problem that the Roamio has... 

As soon as I hear back from him, I'll let you all know.


----------



## pshivers

Good to hear that 1.5.3_1101 fixes the problem! Now if someone could point me to the Charter Cable equivalent of Comcastcares maybe I could get all six of my tuners functioning...


----------



## Digga2734

pshivers said:


> Good to hear that 1.5.3_1101 fixes the problem! Now if someone could point me to the Charter Cable equivalent of Comcastcares maybe I could get all six of my tuners functioning...


The problem, most likely for you as it currently is for me in my area, is that in your system the 5th and 6th tuners are not yet able to be utilized. The firmware on the cablecard is not the problem for myself or for you in this instance. I live in New England and currently we are undergoing a major overhaul to our system. The network will be 100% Digital by the end of the summer, and hopefully by that time after freeing up a healthy chunk of bandwidith that's currently being utilized by analog channels, there should be a solution in place. I would not be surprised if the same transition is going to occur in your area as well


----------



## mchief

I have been in contact with [email protected] for the past few weeks. Finally, I was added to a 'test group' and the .1101 firmware was pushed to my TivoPlus this afternoon. It will be a few days/week before I can be sure that this fixes the 'unauthorized channel' problem. The comments from Comcast that they cannot update a single Tivo would appear to be false.


----------



## DigitalDawn

I wasn't ready to say that 1.5.3. 1101 was the panacea for all my TiVo issues until after a month of use. In the past, my CC would lose authorization after 3-4 weeks. After week 4 I felt a lot better, and it's been fantastic for the past 10 weeks! 

jntc -- so glad you got the latest and greatest FW. You should be a happy camper from now on.


----------



## sketchr

Bought my first Tivo - the Roamio a few weeks ago. Was disenchanted to discover the Cisco Cablecard from Comcast had the old software on it :
PKEY 1.5.2_F.p. 1401.

However, I was able to record on all 6 tuners last night at the same time. I recorded HBO, Cinemax, showtime etc. all recording appear clear.

When I look into the tuner info it lists one as 0? Not sure what that means but the others are 1-5.


----------



## jwbelcher

sketchr said:


> Bought my first Tivo - the Roamio a few weeks ago. Was disenchanted to discover the Cisco Cablecard from Comcast had the old software on it :
> PKEY 1.5.2_F.p. 1401.
> 
> However, I was able to record on all 6 tuners last night at the same time. I recorded HBO, Cinemax, showtime etc. all recording appear clear.
> 
> When I look into the tuner info it lists one as 0? Not sure what that means but the others are 1-5.


The instances just start at 0 (0-5). My 2 tuner TivoHD had tuners (0,1). If you poke around in the Cisco/SA CableCard diagnostics you'll see they're the same way in there.


----------



## tedede

sketchr said:


> Bought my first Tivo - the Roamio a few weeks ago. Was disenchanted to discover the Cisco Cablecard from Comcast had the old software on it :
> PKEY 1.5.2_F.p. 1401.
> 
> However, I was able to record on all 6 tuners last night at the same time. I recorded HBO, Cinemax, showtime etc. all recording appear clear.
> 
> When I look into the tuner info it lists one as 0? Not sure what that means but the others are 1-5.


Take a look at your recording history. Look for "Not Recorded" (with a 'not authorized' message). That's how it manifested itself for me. It happened over time and it seemed random.

As for the "0" tuner, software weenies start counting at 0. It makes sense if you do it for a living, but adding "1" to the displayed output would make it more consumer friendly.


----------



## Keen

Curses, my Comcast Cares contact isn't returning my calls, so I don't think I can get them to provide a case number or something other Comcast customers can reference. Sorry, folks.


sketchr said:


> However, I was able to record on all 6 tuners last night at the same time. I recorded HBO, Cinemax, showtime etc. all recording appear clear.


To be clear, you recorded 6 non-local channels at the same time? I 'tested' the 6 tuners in my Roamio when I got it by recording 6 local channels. Only to have the issue come back to bite me later, when it tried to record cable channels using tuners 5 & 6, generating the 'not authorized' error.

Once I tried recording 6 cable channels at once, I was able to reliably recreate the 'not authorized' error when I tried recording the 5th channel. Then the issue went away after I disabled 2 tuners.

I then tweeted at Comcast Cares, and they got my CableCard's firmware updated. Now all 6 tuners work.


----------



## sketchr

Keen said:


> Curses, my Comcast Cares contact isn't returning my calls, so I don't think I can get them to provide a case number or something other Comcast customers can reference. Sorry, folks.
> 
> To be clear, you recorded 6 non-local channels at the same time? I 'tested' the 6 tuners in my Roamio when I got it by recording 6 local channels. Only to have the issue come back to bite me later, when it tried to record cable channels using tuners 5 & 6, generating the 'not authorized' error.
> 
> Once I tried recording 6 cable channels at once, I was able to reliably recreate the 'not authorized' error when I tried recording the 5th channel. Then the issue went away after I disabled 2 tuners.
> 
> I then tweeted at Comcast Cares, and they got my CableCard's firmware updated. Now all 6 tuners work.


Yes, all non-local channels. I'm at the office now and testing my iPhone tivo app to setup a recording for 6 more shows at the same time. All channels are hd package - showtime, hbo1/2 cinemax, etc. I also wanted to see if I'd receive an error trying to setup a 7th recording and I did. So, later tonight I will run through each recording to make sure it worked and if it's of quality.

But, so far it seems all 6 are working at the same time with this cable card.

BTW - I'm located in the twin cities - burbs.


----------



## GriffithStrife

Alas it seems Keen and everyone else who received the update including Jntc all live in areas that have been updated. I will now go f**k myself because here in Houston it looks like we will be last to update if we ever even do


----------



## tim1724

sketchr said:


> Bought my first Tivo - the Roamio a few weeks ago. Was disenchanted to discover the Cisco Cablecard from Comcast had the old software on it :
> PKEY 1.5.2_F.p. 1401.
> 
> However, I was able to record on all 6 tuners last night at the same time. I recorded HBO, Cinemax, showtime etc. all recording appear clear.


Yes, sometimes it will work. But sometimes it will randomly fail. Trust me. When I first got mine I thought the cablecard running the old firmware was working fine because I recorded six HBO/Showtime channels simultaneously a few times. But then schededuled recordings started failing at random times. After a few weeks of that I switched to having only 5 tuners enabled and the failed recordings went away. (Well, the "not authorized" failures, that is. I had separate problems with the tuning adapter causing recordings to fail, which had been a problem on my old Series 3 TiVo as well. The latest TiVo update has mostly addressed that on the Roamio.)


----------



## sketchr

tim1724 said:


> Yes, sometimes it will work. But sometimes it will randomly fail. Trust me. When I first got mine I thought the cablecard running the old firmware was working fine because I recorded six HBO/Showtime channels simultaneously a few times. But then schededuled recordings started failing at random times. After a few weeks of that I switched to having only 5 tuners enabled and the failed recordings went away. (Well, the "not authorized" failures, that is. I had separate problems with the tuning adapter causing recordings to fail, which had been a problem on my old Series 3 TiVo as well. The latest TiVo update has mostly addressed that on the Roamio.)


And you are correct, it did fail. One recording came back as not authorized. Then, when I clicked on the channel (HBO2) that failed to record - the message came up channel not authorized. Only way to tune in is by rebooting my TiVo. Then all channels are available again. So yes this seems to be a random occurrence. Damn. Update the software already.


----------



## tim1724

sketchr said:


> And you are correct, it did fail. One recording came back as not authorized. Then, when I clicked on the channel (HBO2) that failed to record - the message came up channel not authorized. Only way to tune in is by rebooting my TiVo. Then all channels are available again. So yes this seems to be a random occurrence. Damn. Update the software already.


Set your TiVo to use only 5 tuners. (Then reboot.) That will most likely solve the problem.

Yes, it sucks not having that sixth tuner. But having reliable recordings is better. (And then someday when you get the updated firmware from the cable company, you can re-enable the sixth tuner.)


----------



## kealoha311

It looks like dropping down to 5 tuners solved my problem. Everything from Syfy recorded fine on Friday night. It just seems strange to me that 6 tuners worked fine for over 6 months and only now started to cause issues.


----------



## dswallow

kealoha311 said:


> It looks like dropping down to 5 tuners solved my problem. Everything from Syfy recorded fine on Friday night. It just seems strange to me that 6 tuners worked fine for over 6 months and only now started to cause issues.


The problem isn't simply the use of N tuners simultaneously, but how the channels they are turned to are presently configured. I don't know that anyone (with real knowledge, more than anecdotal) has clearly stated the offending combinations. So it's reasonable that your cable system may have changed how channels are encrypted or copy protected such that now the offending combination is resulting in the decoding capabilities becoming temporarily corrupted.

Also unclear is whether the combination involved affects something peculiar to how TiVo interacts with the CableCARD that may not affect other manufacturers, or if it's some more general issue with potential to affect more than just how TiVo interacts with the CableCARDs. (i.e., I am not aware the handful of devices other than TiVo capable of using 5 or 6 tuners simultaneously have experienced an equivalent issue).


----------



## GriffithStrife

Great news just spoke to a executive Comcast is pushing the firmware to all TiVo boxes this Wednesday. So celebrate my friends enjoy life for 6 tuners is almost upon us crack open a bottle of wine and drink it has if you will never again have to fight with you wife about which show gets rescheduled.


----------



## andyf

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## GriffithStrife

I feel you but I believe whole heartily this is real, I feel my offer to perform oral stimulation on him and his coworkers is what got it done.


----------



## mike-d

After so many attempts for a cable card firmware update using regular channels, I finally yesterday emailed To	:	[email protected] with details. Today I received a call, 30 minutes later my cable card was updated to firmware 1.5.3 1101. I have reset my tivo to 6 tuners and so far, ok...  They say they are pushing out the update in waves in my region, westminster, md, but scheduled mine special today.


----------



## GriffithStrife

We'll guys another exec just told me the same thing lets hope this is real I am excited.


----------



## generaltso

GriffithStrife said:


> We'll guys another exec just told me the same thing lets hope this is real I am excited.


Are you saying that Comcast is going to roll out the new firmware to every TiVo CableCard customer in the country today? Seems unlikely. Did you get your update yet?


----------



## tatergator1

FYI, some other members have noticed a new update to the Tivo software rolled out last night. Seems to be targeting the East Coast, at least. Per a Tweet from Margret, this is a small, targeted update containing a work-around for a CableCard issue in select markets. Anyone here notice the update. Margret didn't elaborate on what CableCard issue they addressing.

See here.


----------



## GriffithStrife

generaltso said:


> Are you saying that Comcast is going to roll out the new firmware to every TiVo CableCard customer in the country today? Seems unlikely. Did you get your update yet?


I was told it would be sent out to only Tivos but I am beginning to think I was lied to by two different execs. They both said today, but I have not received jack, and I would imagine the updates take place super early not to mess up prime time.


----------



## generaltso

GriffithStrife said:


> I am beginning to think I was lied to by two different execs.


That seems much more likely. If you happen to be in a market that is already testing the new fw, it's believable that they can purposely push it out to your cards. A nationwide rollout in one day doesn't seem believable to me.


----------



## GriffithStrife

Well it's official I was getting smoke blown up my ass, I really am starting to lose it there was no reason for me to be lied to like that. If you can't help say so I will move on, don't make me wait like a ****ing dummy for something you pulled out of your ass. If anyone wants the exec's number PM me maybe you can get some honesty out of him


----------



## GriffithStrife

Just got a call this guy says it was delayed till Monday for what ever. I think he is full of it.


----------



## KevinG

Something is happening. I noticed that my card went from 1.5.2_F.p.3001 to PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101. (if the screens are to be believed, it happened about 2 days ago (28th))

I wasn't having any tuner problems, but, somehow, miraculously, it fixed my VOD freezing issue.

(Comcast, S. Jersey)


----------



## speedy2

KevinG said:


> Something is happening. I noticed that my card went from 1.5.2_F.p.3001 to PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101. (if the screens are to be believed, it happened about 2 days ago (28th))
> 
> I wasn't having any tuner problems, but, somehow, miraculously, it fixed my VOD freezing issue.
> 
> (Comcast, S. Jersey)


That's the long awaited firmware update I still need to get all my tuners working. I hope it comes my way soon.


----------



## TheWGP

Hmm, I just got a Roamio Plus in the mail today and got it set up. I'm wondering if there's a reliable way to test this to see if tuners 5 and 6 are working? I have not had a 6-tuner box before.

I'm on WideOpenWest cable, and have a SA cablecard in the Plus with firmware version 1.5.2_F.p.3001 which I understand is the problematic one.

Thing is, I hooked it up, no errors have appeared, and I've done six recordings at once and all have worked fine... so how do I know if there's a problem / intermittent issue or if WOW has somehow avoided the issue that Comcast had?


----------



## GriffithStrife

TheWGP said:


> Hmm, I just got a Roamio Plus in the mail today and got it set up. I'm wondering if there's a reliable way to test this to see if tuners 5 and 6 are working? I have not had a 6-tuner box before.
> 
> I'm on WideOpenWest cable, and have a SA cablecard in the Plus with firmware version 1.5.2_F.p.3001 which I understand is the problematic one.
> 
> Thing is, I hooked it up, no errors have appeared, and I've done six recordings at once and all have worked fine... so how do I know if there's a problem / intermittent issue or if WOW has somehow avoided the issue that Comcast had?


All cards with that firmware have the issue problem is you don't know when it will show up and if it will affect your recording. Best bet is to drop down to 4 tuners and wait for the update, contact your provider and ask about it. But if they are anything like Comcast they will just lie till you stop calling.


----------



## TheWGP

So this is an intermittent issue with no symptoms, testing or evaluation possible? 

Everything will run along just fine and dandy on 6 tuners until it surprises and says it won't?

Anyone know if the recent update Tivo pushed out related to Cablecard workarounds had anything to do with this?


----------



## KevinG

I had 1.5.2_F.p.3001 for a full two months (December and January) and never once encountered a problem. And we record tons on our pro. So, you should probably leave it alone until it causes a problem...and when/if it does, reduce the number of tuners.

In the meantime, I've gotten 1.5.3 (about 3 days ago), so I can't be a data-point anymore.


----------



## HarperVision

TheWGP said:


> So this is an intermittent issue with no symptoms, testing or evaluation possible?
> 
> Everything will run along just fine and dandy on 6 tuners until it surprises and says it won't?
> 
> Anyone know if the recent update Tivo pushed out related to Cablecard workarounds had anything to do with this?


TiVo pushed out a software which included a cablecard fix so it re-tunes the channel multiple times (and i think other fixes) until it works. That seemed to have made a huge difference in my tuner errors, so maybe it will for you as well. I suggest leaving it alone too, and then if it starts misfiring, drop the tuner count down.


----------



## Keen

I was able to recreate this issue on my Roamio by recording 4 cable (i.e. non-local) channels, and then trying to tune or record a 5th. It sounds like this isn't bulletproof for everyone though.


----------



## generaltso

GriffithStrife said:


> Just got a call this guy says it was delayed till Monday for what ever. I think he is full of it.


I just spoke to somebody from "Comcast Executive Care" as well. He confirmed that Comcast IS working on a nationwide rollout of the new firmware, but that will obviously take some time. He said that he had a tech from my head-end move my Cable Cards to the top of the list, so I should get the update today. I'm not holding my breath, but I'll be pleasantly surprised if I see the new firmware when I get home this evening.


----------



## tim1724

HarperVision said:


> TiVo pushed out a software which included a cablecard fix so it re-tunes the channel multiple times (and i think other fixes) until it works. That seemed to have made a huge difference in my tuner errors, so maybe it will for you as well. I suggest leaving it alone too, and then if it starts misfiring, drop the tuner count down.


No, the keep-trying-until-it-works fix was to deal with Tuning Adapter problems, not Cablecard problems. (And for the most part it seems to work. Yay!)

But when it comes to Cablecard tuning problems, the Cisco/Scientific Atlanta Cablecards still NEED the 1.5.3 update in order to reliably handle 6 tuners.

I'm still on 1.5.2_1601 (and don't expect Charter to update it soon) but it seems to work quite reliably with 5 tuners.


----------



## generaltso

generaltso said:


> I just spoke to somebody from "Comcast Executive Care" as well. He confirmed that Comcast IS working on a nationwide rollout of the new firmware, but that will obviously take some time. He said that he had a tech from my head-end move my Cable Cards to the top of the list, so I should get the update today. I'm not holding my breath, but I'll be pleasantly surprised if I see the new firmware when I get home this evening.


Well, color me pleasantly surprised. Both my cable cards were updated to 1.5.3_1101 when I got home.


----------



## HarperVision

tim1724 said:


> No, the keep-trying-until-it-works fix was to deal with Tuning Adapter problems, not Cablecard problems. (And for the most part it seems to work. Yay!) But when it comes to Cablecard tuning problems, the Cisco/Scientific Atlanta Cablecards still NEED the 1.5.3 update in order to reliably handle 6 tuners. I'm still on 1.5.2_1601 (and don't expect Charter to update it soon) but it seems to work quite reliably with 5 tuners.


Oh I was under the impression that it included other fixes as well because I had both TA and Cablecard tuning issues which that update seemed to fix. I haven't really had issues since.


----------



## tim1724

HarperVision said:


> Oh I was under the impression that it included other fixes as well because I had both TA and Cablecard tuning issues which that update seemed to fix. I haven't really had issues since.


Could be. They sometimes have fixes that Margret doesn't include in her list of changes. But as far as I know the only Cablecard-specific fix they've had was the one for pixellation issues on older FIOS cards.


----------



## Ryan Nelson

I've been running 1.5.2_F.p.3001 on Charter with a tuning adapter on a Roamio Pro for a month or two now and its been flawless, along with two Tivo minis (one on wireless). You can get Charter to update your cable card to at least 1.5.2_F.p.3001 if you pester them relentlessly. It took me many months in my area to get the update, but they are much more on top of it now since more an more Roamios are in their system. Sometimes it may take 6-8 seconds to tune a specific tuning adapter channel, but I no longer get any V58 errors whatsoever - and I've been testing it pretty extensively.


----------



## GriffithStrife

Ryan Nelson said:


> I've been running 1.5.2_F.p.3001 on Charter with a tuning adapter on a Roamio Pro for a month or two now and its been flawless, along with two Tivo minis (one on wireless). You can get Charter to update your cable card to at least 1.5.2_F.p.3001 if you pester them relentlessly. It took me many months in my area to get the update, but they are much more on top of it now since more an more Roamios are in their system. Sometimes it may take 6-8 seconds to tune a specific tuning adapter channel, but I no longer get any V58 errors whatsoever - and I've been testing it pretty extensively.


Have you checked your history I too thought my box was perfectly for 2 months then a realized I was behind on certain shows. I could not understand why, then I checked the history numerous recording where missed due to no signal. I am not saying this happened to just checking to see if it's a possibility.

If your history is all good how many season passes do you have? I currently have 97 I am wondering if maybe the amount the tuners get used plays a factor


----------



## Speed13b

Ryan Nelson said:


> I've been running 1.5.2_F.p.3001 on Charter with a tuning adapter on a Roamio Pro for a month or two now and its been flawless, along with two Tivo minis (one on wireless). You can get Charter to update your cable card to at least 1.5.2_F.p.3001 if you pester them relentlessly. It took me many months in my area to get the update, but they are much more on top of it now since more an more Roamios are in their system. Sometimes it may take 6-8 seconds to tune a specific tuning adapter channel, but I no longer get any V58 errors whatsoever - and I've been testing it pretty extensively.


What Charter market are you in? I'm in Massachusetts and hitting a constant wall trying to get Charter to update my cable card firmware to support 6 tuners...


----------



## pshivers

Ryan Nelson said:


> I've been running 1.5.2_F.p.3001 on Charter with a tuning adapter on a Roamio Pro for a month or two now and its been flawless, along with two Tivo minis (one on wireless). You can get Charter to update your cable card to at least 1.5.2_F.p.3001 if you pester them relentlessly. It took me many months in my area to get the update, but they are much more on top of it now since more an more Roamios are in their system. Sometimes it may take 6-8 seconds to tune a specific tuning adapter channel, but I no longer get any V58 errors whatsoever - and I've been testing it pretty extensively.


Ryan, who or how did you contact Charter to get the firmware upgrades done? I've had three or 4 techs at my house and they all claim they can not do anything about upgrading CableCards... (They have even called me from other clients houses on how to change the number of active tuners on Roamio's having the problems we have been discussing here)...


----------



## Ryan Nelson

GriffithStrife said:


> Have you checked your history I too thought my box was perfectly for 2 months then a realized I was behind on certain shows. I could not understand why, then I checked the history numerous recording where missed due to no signal. I am not saying this happened to just checking to see if it's a possibility.
> 
> If your history is all good how many season passes do you have? I currently have 97 I am wondering if maybe the amount the tuners get used plays a factor


I checked my history and I have no missed recording due to tuning or signal issues. We record a LOT and just keep the 3TB worth or storage full and old shows delete on their own. We have 242 season passes set up. I'm definitely getting all 6 tuners on Charter now. I'm running PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 firmware now on a Cisco cablecard hardware model 0803, version 0010. The tuning adapter firmware is xxx.1501. I am running Tivo software 20.3.8.1.RC1-USA-6-840 as part of the beta program, but I dont think the tivo software has anything to do with it. As soon as charter upgraded my cablecard firmware, it started working with all 6 tuners and has ever since.


----------



## Ryan Nelson

pshivers said:


> Ryan, who or how did you contact Charter to get the firmware upgrades done? I've had three or 4 techs at my house and they all claim they can not do anything about upgrading CableCards... (They have even called me from other clients houses on how to change the number of active tuners on Roamio's having the problems we have been discussing here)...


I'm in Birmingham, AL so might be a bit different. I just kept hounding them. At first they sent their 3rd party contractors out, then Charter's techs got involved, and finally the charter supervisor for my area got involved. It took months but I got the firmware upgrade eventually. They targeted by box and it still wouldnt upgrade. They finally removed my cable card, took it to their central office, put it in their test Roamio, upgraded the firmware, and then drove it back to my house, and re-paired. My only advice is to just keep on them. If anyone in the Birmingham, AL area has any issues getting an upgrade I can give you the local charter supervisor's name and number.


----------



## HazelW

This morning I sent an email to [email protected] requesting a firmware update. A few hours later I got a call from an exec saying he would have a tech send the update. In a few minutes, the firmware was downloading and I now have the latest version, PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101.

He also said that they had tried to push the update to everyone and some cablecards did not "take" the update. He said if it did not work they would replace the cablecard; but it worked for me.


----------



## GriffithStrife

I HAVE BEEN UPDATED! In all seriousness I can't say how glad I am that Comcast stepped up on this issue.


----------



## sketchr

No update for me yet. Just emailed Comcast...


----------



## PaperFriend

I keep emailing and using twitter with no one replying back. I have comcast in Houston and have only 5 working tuners on my Roamio Pro


----------



## andyf

PaperFriend said:


> I keep emailing and using twitter with no one replying back. I have comcast in Houston and have only 5 working tuners on my Roamio Pro


Executive relations at the regional office in Houston called me after I emailed. She had no clue about any firmware update or how it could be done. She did say she would research the issue and call me back. Whether she will or not is anyones guess.


----------



## GriffithStrife

andyf said:


> Executive relations at the regional office in Houston called me after I emailed. She had no clue about any firmware update or how it could be done. She did say she would research the issue and call me back. Whether she will or not is anyones guess.


Andy pm me your cable card and I will sent to my contact.


----------



## andyf

GriffithStrife said:


> Andy pm me your cable card and I will sent to my contact.


Done


----------



## sketchr

Well, my answer was a little different. Received a call today after my email last night. She responded that the upgrade was scheduled to go out late February early March for my area (I'm in the twin cities, MN) and that individual pushes could not be done.


----------



## GriffithStrife

She is a liar other members here from your area received updates.


----------



## GriffithStrife

andyf said:


> Done


I think Andy is gonna wanna take me on date after today lmao.


----------



## hornmustang

GriffithStrife - Any chance you can share your Comcast contact with the rest of us? I just get the runaround, as documented earlier in this thread, by going through Comcast in my area.


----------



## GriffithStrife

I can forward info but from what I have been told he can only help if your in Houston. He asked me not to give his info, but I am welcome to send requests.


----------



## andyf

GriffithStrife said:


> I think Andy is gonna wanna take me on date after today lmao.


Wow! My CableCard just updated. Am now on 1.5.3_F.p.1101.


----------



## sketchr

GriffithStrife said:


> I can forward info but from what I have been told he can only help if your in Houston. He asked me not to give his info, but I am welcome to send requests.


Is his name Jonathan?


----------



## GriffithStrife

sketchr said:


> Is his name Jonathan?


No I would say if it was but no I would give you his info but he said not to I apologize.


----------



## PaperFriend

GriffithStrife said:


> No I would say if it was but no I would give you his info but he said not to I apologize.


I am also from Houston and I would appreciate it if you could help me out also. I sent you by cable card serial number.


----------



## PaperFriend

andyf said:


> Executive relations at the regional office in Houston called me after I emailed. She had no clue about any firmware update or how it could be done. She did say she would research the issue and call me back. Whether she will or not is anyones guess.


Same here...


----------



## sketchr

So...after being told by a comcast rep this morning the update wouldn't occur until late Feb early March-and that software could not be individually pushed to cards-, I came home to an updated cable card. PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101. Awesome. 

Hopefully everyone elses will follow. Everyone should email comcast. Lots of people read it as I received many read receipts this afternoon. One of them must have taken action


----------



## PaperFriend

sketchr said:


> So...after being told by a comcast rep this morning the update wouldn't occur until late Feb early March-and that software could not be individually pushed to cards-, I came home to an updated cable card. PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101. Awesome.
> 
> Hopefully everyone elses will follow. Everyone should email comcast. Lots of people read it as I received many read receipts this afternoon. One of them must have taken action


I am just not having any luck! I emailed again today and included my serial number to my cablecard. Excutive Customer service said she had to research it more. That was over 1 week ago.


----------



## AdamNJ

GriffithStrife said:


> I think Andy is gonna wanna take me on date after today lmao.





andyf said:


> Wow! My CableCard just updated. Am now on 1.5.3_F.p.1101.


So when is the big date?

Congrats on finally getting the good firmware Andy, it only took 5 months!


----------



## GriffithStrife

AdamNJ said:


> So when is the big date?
> 
> Congrats on finally getting the good firmware Andy, it only took 5 months!


I said hooters Andy said la bears I said I am out, lol if you dont know what la bears is don't google it.


----------



## PaperFriend

Executive Customer care rep just called out of the blue. I spoke with her before and she said she would check into it for me. She spoke to a regional cablecard department and was able to immediately push the new update to my cable card. No more errors and everything working now! I am in the Houston market BTW.


----------



## andyf

I'm glad Houstonians are getting updated. GriffithStrife helped me, I am so grateful.


----------



## speedy2

So after contacting Comcast 2 days ago about getting the cable card update it finally arrived today and it fixed my issue. Yay!


----------



## GriffithStrife

From what I have been told anywhere you live can get the update it's all about getting the right guy. And being a huge pain in his ass.


----------



## PaperFriend

It is nice to be able to finally get my Roamio Pro to work like it was supposed to in the first place. I got rid of two XL4's and I was not happy about the V58 errors and missed recordings.


----------



## astrohip

Fellow Houston people--I am unclear on what you are trying to get fixed with the cc update. Is it:

1) You can't use all six tuners at one time

2) The V53 errors where randomly a show won't record

3) something else

I have all six tuners working, and have recorded six shows at once. But I get the dreaded and random V53 3-4 times a week. I was under the impression Houston Comcast didn't have the six tuner cc problem. Just an occasional missed recording problem.

Thanks.


----------



## andyf

Primarily the V58 Not Authorized message when occasionally tuning to a channel. This was worked around by reducing the number of tuners to 5 (or 4 for some people). I used to get the V53 errors (very rarely) also, although since the last update I just get the black screen without an error message. (maybe because TiVo is attempting retries).

Since the CC update I've not had any of these errors and am back to using 6 tuners.


----------



## GriffithStrife

andyf said:


> Primarily the V58 Not Authorized message when occasionally tuning to a channel. This was worked around by reducing the number of tuners to 5 (or 4 for some people). I used to get the V53 errors (very rarely) also, although since the last update I just get the black screen without an error message. (maybe because TiVo is attempting retries).
> 
> Since the CC update I've not had any of these errors and am back to using 6 tuners.


Andy did you have any other minor problems that seem to be fixed now? Before the card update I would have audio dropouts changing the channel would solve it, I would also have weird errors about a show not being in guide. These problems seem to be gone now too, curies if it's a fluke or the CC update.


----------



## gcondrey

In Memphis Comcast market. I was having numerous issues, channels not available, channels not authorized, tuner 6 not working etc. Problem had been going on for 2 months. Tivo had replaced my box under warranty. I had been through 7 (yes seven) Cisco cable cards. After I escalated through Comcast Cares, today I think finally my issues have been resolved. Combination of things. They replaced some old crimp F connectors with now standard compression type, found signal interference outside the house from AT&T Uverse in the neighboor hood, installed the 8th cable card, and pushed the 'PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101' firmware to the SA/Cisco cable card. YEA! All channels now appear rock solid on all 6 tuners. You just have to get to the right people. Entry level techs just don't have that kind of troubleshooting skills. My tech today, his supervisor, the head end guy, and the tech that found the neighbor hood interference have restored some faith in Comcast. I am keeping my fingers crossed but I think they got it!


----------



## andyf

GriffithStrife said:


> Andy did you have any other minor problems that seem to be fixed now? Before the card update I would have audio dropouts changing the channel would solve it, I would also have weird errors about a show not being in guide. These problems seem to be gone now too, curies if it's a fluke or the CC update.


I have short dropouts from time to time which causes some short pixellation. But I see them on my XL4 also so I assume it was the cable signal from Comcast glitching. I don't think I've seen them since but I'm so used to them I might have had them and not noticed.

The show not being in the guide is a bug which is resolved in the next update, it happens with back to back recordings. I've only seen this once.


----------



## HDRyder9

Just to be clear, Cisco is the primary culprit here. Comcast is close behind by making it difficult to get new cable card firmware. The lack of tuners is remedied by the Cisco firmware level 1.5.3_F.p.1101. Good luck, all.


----------



## jwbelcher

andyf said:


> I have short dropouts from time to time which causes some short pixellation. But I see them on my XL4 also so I assume it was the cable signal from Comcast glitching. I don't think I've seen them since but I'm so used to them I might have had them and not noticed.
> 
> The show not being in the guide is a bug which is resolved in the next update, it happens with back to back recordings. I've only seen this once.


I have something similar, but not Comcast though. I've been seeing hourly freezing / pixelation on both my Tivos and the cable box.

Over the past two months I've been chasing a weird one. It seems to be specific to single channel, but when it occurs, it happens across all three of my boxes; a Scientific Atlanta, a TivoHD and a Roamio. The Roamio is the only one smart enough to show an authorization error (v58) and the only real commonality across the three boxes is the signal and cablecard.

Anyway, after a truck roll on Monday, the tech mentioned it maybe a programming issue coming from the hub or the feed. It got me thinking to ask several of my colleges to see if they experience this too. It was incredible, they _also_ experienced it at the exact same time. The crazier part? We're all scattered across central Florida and all rent different brands of cable boxes.

So you may not be far off thinking it was a Comcast signal glitch. However, in my experience, its been pretty hard getting anyone to believe me on it. At this point, I'm starting to hope 1.5.3_F.p.1101 resolves the issue once it starts rolling out around here...


----------



## astrohip

andyf said:


> Primarily the V58 Not Authorized message when occasionally tuning to a channel. This was worked around by reducing the number of tuners to 5 (or 4 for some people). I used to get the V53 errors (very rarely) also, although since the last update I just get the black screen without an error message. (maybe because TiVo is attempting retries).
> 
> Since the CC update I've not had any of these errors and am back to using 6 tuners.


Thanks for the reply. Oddly, I never get V58. Ever. And all six work all the time. Until I check my History, and see I missed a recording due to V53.


----------



## mwacosta

astrohip said:


> Thanks for the reply. Oddly, I never get V58. Ever. And all six work all the time. Until I check my History, and see I missed a recording due to V53.


I live in Houston and my experience is much like yours. All six of my tuners work. I think I got a V58 error a couple of times, but it's very rare. The biggest problem is the missed recordings, up to 4 to 5 per week.

I contacted Comcast a couple of days ago thru [email protected], got a callback the next day, and had updated firmware within a few hours. It's only been a couple of days, but so far I've had no problems.


----------



## astrohip

mwacosta said:


> I live in Houston and my experience is much like yours. All six of my tuners work. I think I got a V58 error a couple of times, but it's very rare. The biggest problem is the missed recordings, up to 4 to 5 per week.
> 
> I contacted Comcast a couple of days ago thru [email protected], got a callback the next day, and *had updated firmware within a few hours*. It's only been a couple of days, but so far I've had no problems.


Thanks for replying. I had no idea a cablecard firmware update could solve the missed recording problem, I thought it was for when you couldn't get all six tuners going. Missed recordings were being blamed on "hot signals" or some such nonsense.

I'll work on getting a firmware update too! Thanks :up:


----------



## premus

I also contacted Comcast about two weeks ago at the same email address but haven't gotten anywhere. They keep telling me they have checked with engineering and tivo and their firmware is up to date. I'm still on PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401. I'm in the Minneapolis, MN area. I tell them other customers have a newer firmware but I get the same response. How do you get to the right person at Comcast?


----------



## sketchr

premus said:


> I also contacted Comcast about two weeks ago at the same email address but haven't gotten anywhere. They keep telling me they have checked with engineering and tivo and their firmware is up to date. I'm still on PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401. I'm in the Minneapolis, MN area. I tell them other customers have a newer firmware but I get the same response. How do you get to the right person at Comcast?


Email them again.
I'm in the twin cities burbs and received the update last week. I emailed them with my customer name address and card SN-important. Received call shortly after email and the rep told me the update wouldn't happen until late feb early march. However, later that afternoon my card was updated. Many people read the email I sent as I have outlook set up with read receipts. I received about 10 of them with that one email. One of them must have updated it. Just make sure your email contains your correct card SN.


----------



## premus

Thanks for the info. Where did you find the S/N of the CableCard? Did you provide the one printed on the back of the CableCard or the Card Serial Number (L) in the dvr diagnostics screen of the Tivo? They are different values for me but end in the same last 6 letters.

I guess I can only hope the right person at Comcast stumbles over my email.


----------



## sketchr

premus said:


> Thanks for the info. Where did you find the S/N of the CableCard? Did you provide the one printed on the back of the CableCard or the Card Serial Number (L) in the dvr diagnostics screen of the Tivo? They are different values for me but end in the same last 6 letters.
> 
> I guess I can only hope the right person at Comcast stumbles over my email.


It's the one in the cablecard menu under setting. if I remember correctly it's on the same screen as the firmware detail. If it's a cisco card it should start with PK.


----------



## mike-d

premus said:


> I also contacted Comcast about two weeks ago at the same email address but haven't gotten anywhere. They keep telling me they have checked with engineering and tivo and their firmware is up to date. I'm still on PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1401. I'm in the Minneapolis, MN area. I tell them other customers have a newer firmware but I get the same response. How do you get to the right person at Comcast?


Did you try: [email protected]? I had no success until I used that e-mail address.


----------



## premus

Yes, that's the address I used. Glad to hear it has worked for some.


----------



## bricketh

I have only had my TiVo Roamio Plus for a week, but I had been reading these threads in advance, and was aware that my SA Cablecards were at a release below what TiVo recommends, so I started early trying to get them updated. I reached out over the weekend prior to the Roamio arriving last Tuesday, but after checking my cards on Tuesday, I was still at 1.5.2.1601... I contacted the company again (a municipal-run MSO that offers FTTH services), and after talking with them for a bit, I was given a call back from the video tech. He said he would research getting the updated firmware targeted just for me, since I was the only known Roamio user that they had so far (at least with 6 tuners). They are very familiar with TiVo in general, as they rent Premieres and Streams (no Minis or 4 tuner units at this point), so I feel confident that they will work with me at this point. As I have the latest firmware that they have, they have to go through some internal approvals to get the newer supported version (I asked for 1.5.2.2801 or the latest revision available, as I saw the issues with 3001 posted). So far I was promised a call back with an update late last week, and I received it. I was promised another call back for mid-week, and am hoping to get one tomorrow or Thursday with another update on the status. I am hoping to get the update in the coming weeks, but 5 of the 6 tuners have been working without issue so far.

The odd thing has been that all 6 tuners show up, and report correctly in the Cablecard screens.... They also all can show different shows, but the first tuner would simply not allow me to record on it or change the channel on it...it would 'stick'. I wasn't sure what was causing this, as I thought the higher tuners would simply not be present, or would record garbage, but I decided to test it out further tonight... In my testing, I could record 5 shows on the other tuners, but tuner 1 only showed the same channel it was on (it was an on-demand channel that I landed on by mistake, when I mis-keyed on the remote). It showed all black screen, and I could land on it while the other shows we're recording, but if I tried to change the channel or hit record while on it, it would prompt me to stop a recording on the second tuner to do so. I decided that I would try to get it "unstuck" on that channel by using the "test channels" option in the Cablecard menu, which did the trick... Once I had it on a "real" channel, I tested again...same result, though. Then I remembered TiVoMargaret's post about the disabling/enabling tuners earlier in this thread, and it decided to try enabling 6 tuners (even though they were all enabled, as far as being able to watch all 6, but just not record to all 6). Doing that seemed to do the trick, at least temporarily. I had every tuner on a different channel, and then proceeded to record a show on each to confirm. All worked, and they all recorded for several minutes (5+) before I stopped it and tested the recordings. Everything seems to be fine for now... Not sure how it got disabled, unless it was something TiVo pushed out if a cablecard was below a certain level, but I haven't seen that mentioned in this thread, and can't imagine that is the case...

I doubt I will use 6 tuners at once, as I had added I back a couple of shows that had conflicted with the others I was already recording on the TiVo Premiere and Series 3, and I am only up to 5 shows at once on my busiest TV night (I think Thursdays, but to be honest, I have been using TiVo since 2000, and rarely even keep up with what night a show comes on anymore -- just watch it when it's on the box!). That all said, I believe there were others that had intermittent issues with 6 tuners on 1601, so I will just be doing some further testing while much of the TV-broadcasting world is in reruns or preemptive status awaiting the end of the Olympics. That should give me a couple of weeks to mess with it and ensure that I don't have any weird dead air shows, or change it back to using only 5 tuners if it does.


----------



## reneg

I've been having an issue with my Roamio not recording random shows which sounds like what some others have been experiencing. When this happens, Tivo history shows "not recorded" and when I drill down, it says no signal. KMTTG Remote->Won't Record shows a list of shows under "No signal on Tuner 2" which are the shows that did not record. I can then go through the live tuners and find one with a black screen. Changing the channel on the tuner brings back the signal. I've called both Comcast and Tivo twice each and had two Comcast service calls. I thought I was ready for an escalation to Comcast_cares based on what I've read here and that I am in the Houston area so I sent an email.


I got a call on Friday from Comcast relations. The Comcast relations guy had no clue about what a cablecard was nor what I was requesting in my email (cablecard FW update). He had called Tivo customer support about updating the Tivo firmware and was told that Tivo did not have any firmware updates. I almost starting laughing when he said that Tivo believes the forums are an unreliable source of information (these forums are better than both Tivo and Comcast support). After I explained the cablecard was provided by Comcast and plugged into the Tivo, he said he would pass my request on to the provisioning group and I should expect another call in a day or two because of the weekend. Waiting on the next call.


----------



## Rodney

mwacosta said:


> I live in Houston and my experience is much like yours. All six of my tuners work. I think I got a V58 error a couple of times, but it's very rare. The biggest problem is the missed recordings, up to 4 to 5 per week.
> 
> I contacted Comcast a couple of days ago thru [email protected], got a callback the next day, and had updated firmware within a few hours. It's only been a couple of days, but so far I've had no problems.


So, with you and Andy having success, I emailed last night, and just now got a call back. The person didn't understand the issue, but promised to call me back in the next day or two with a resolution. Here's hoping they push the firmware out to me soon!

-Rodney


----------



## premus

What information did you include in your email to Comcast? I'm still trying to get the right person to notice it. I keep getting someone who says there is no firmware update. I gave them my Card SN and account number.


----------



## Rodney

premus said:


> What information did you include in your email to Comcast? I'm still trying to get the right person to notice it. I keep getting someone who says there is no firmware update. I gave them my Card SN and account number.


I gave them the following:

my CableCARD SL Number
current firmware version
the firmware version i wanted (1.5.3_F.p.1101)
my account number
a phone number to reach me
I just got a call back!

They have already pushed the firmware version out, and i just turned on all six tuners and rebooted. Tried different channels for all 6 tuners, and so far it looks good. Won't know for sure for awhile, but I feel optimistic!
I want to thank others for posting that Houston was able to get the firmware update. Let us know if you are still going good.

-Rodney


----------



## mwacosta

Rodney said:


> I gave them the following:
> 
> my CableCARD SL Number
> current firmware version
> the firmware version i wanted (1.5.3_F.p.1101)
> my account number
> a phone number to reach me
> I just got a call back!
> 
> They have already pushed the firmware version out, and i just turned on all six tuners and rebooted. Tried different channels for all 6 tuners, and so far it looks good. Won't know for sure for awhile, but I feel optimistic!
> I want to thank others for posting that Houston was able to get the firmware update. Let us know if you are still going good.
> 
> -Rodney


Just to let everyone know, it's been about ten days since I got the firmware update and I have had *zero* missed recordings and no issues with all six tuners. Everything is working great.

I think some here were complaining about pixelation problems and I noticed some too, but it wasn't really that bad. Since the firmware update I haven't noticed any pixelation issues at all so maybe the firmware fixed that too.

It's really great not having to worry about missing recordings anymore!


----------



## premus

Rodney said:


> I gave them the following:
> 
> my CableCARD SL Number
> current firmware version
> the firmware version i wanted (1.5.3_F.p.1101)
> my account number
> a phone number to reach me
> I just got a call back!
> 
> They have already pushed the firmware version out, and i just turned on all six tuners and rebooted. Tried different channels for all 6 tuners, and so far it looks good. Won't know for sure for awhile, but I feel optimistic!
> I want to thank others for posting that Houston was able to get the firmware update. Let us know if you are still going good.
> 
> -Rodney


Thanks for the info. I hadn't included the SL number but rather the SN printed on the back of the card. I'll see if anyone responds this time.


----------



## Larock14

I am happy to say after 4 months of owning the Tivo Roamio Pro it is finally working correctly. I contacted [email protected] per the instructions in a post a few pages back. I live in Merrimack, NH and was contacted the next day by someone in the Executive Customer Relations department for the Greater Boston Region. I explained the situation with my cable card having firmware version PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 and it needing version PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 to work correctly. I sent them a link to this forum showing that Comcast has done this firmware update for individual users so don't tell me it can't be done like your phone techs keep saying. I also sent along my serial number to speed up the process.

So far so good, all six tuners working and no missed recording or black screens of death.

Thanks to everyone before me for all the help and pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## jwbelcher

jwbelcher said:


> I just discovered the V58 error I've experienced on Roamio actually occurs on all my DVRs :: Roamio, TivoHD and the cable company's SA8300HDC.
> 
> Tonight I set all three DVRs to the same channel where I've experienced V58 and tonight saw them freeze simultaneously. My issue seems to have nothing to do with Roamio or the CableCARD being able to tune 6 channels.
> 
> I'm going to open a ticket with my cable company.


Just to close this issue out - my cable provider was able to identify and resolve the V58 / freezing issue on their end. The V58 error must also get displayed for issues in the channel stream. I now have no issues with 1.5.3.0601 -- all 6 tuners enabled.


----------



## HarperVision

jwbelcher said:


> Just to close this issue out - my cable provider was able to identify and resolve the V58 / freezing issue on their end. The V58 error must also get displayed for issues in the channel stream. I now have no issues with 1.5.3.0601 -- all 6 tuners enabled.


 Can you elaborate on this? I also have that FW.


----------



## jwbelcher

HarperVision said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I also have that FW.


Yep, I was getting V58 on one of the SDV channels I watch frequently. The issue was specific to this one channel as the majority of V58 / blackscreen issues were resolved with the TA firmware upgrade (STA1.0.0_1520_LF_F.1901) back in December.

The V58 on this channel would occur once an hour causing the video to freeze up for 20 seconds, but audio would continue just fine. I hooked up SA cablebox and saw the freezing occurring on it too. At that point I figured it was not Tivo specific, but maybe related to the cablecard, since the cablebox was running the same fw version.

About two weeks ago a tech come out to verify cable signals. He said the signal was fine and this issue probably was the cable feed coming from the hub. After hearing that, I asked a couple friends to see if they had the issue at their homes. They too had it on their rented boxes.

We all went ahead and opened a ticket directly with BHNtechXpert and about a week later got a call from an engineer verifying the symptoms. The engineer mentioned it might be a problem with the carousel, but was forwarding the ticket to the video department. They closed the ticket later that day and I've not seen this issue since.

With this said, I might experience an issue once a month or so where something odd occurs, but overall 1.5.3.0601 has been fine. I'd say these hiccups might slightly occur more frequent than on my TivoHD, but I did have these types of issues from time to time on it too. I still need to request the upgrade from Margret as I'm still on 20.3.7 now that this last issue is resolved.

I don't really think this problem was ever an "authorization" issue though since audio continued and video recovered. Most folks that report a V58 authorization issue experience it when initially tuning the channel and it doesn't recover. However, if you experience this particular issue, you probably could verify it on your HDHomeRun Prime setup since the problem was somehow related to the signal feed.

Btw, do you still encountering V58 or blackscreens after 20.3.8? Prior to the TA FW upgrade, I had all kinds of weirdness that was more than just blackscreens.


----------



## reneg

A follow-up to my earlier post. I did not get a follow-up call from Comcast, so I send a follow-up email a week ago to Comcast_cares and still have not gotten a call back from Comcast. At this point, I'm not so sure they care. My recording problems persist.


----------



## cyberskier

I sent an email to [email protected], and within 4 hours I got a call from the executive support team. He had someone else either on the other end, or via messaging of some sort, because he asked if he could have the person push the firmware update then and there. I checked when I got home, and I had the new firmware. My email was pretty detailed, with all the info in the post from premus, above.


----------



## rjbell4

Larock14 said:


> I am happy to say after 4 months of owning the Tivo Roamio Pro it is finally working correctly. I contacted [email protected] per the instructions in a post a few pages back. I live in Merrimack, NH and was contacted the next day by someone in the Executive Customer Relations department for the Greater Boston Region. I explained the situation with my cable card having firmware version PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 and it needing version PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 to work correctly. I sent them a link to this forum showing that Comcast has done this firmware update for individual users so don't tell me it can't be done like your phone techs keep saying. I also sent along my serial number to speed up the process.


I also live in Southern NH and have this problem. I'll definitely be trying the same approach. Thanks!


----------



## TimA

Success in Northern Virginia!

I sent an email (below) to [email protected] the morning of Friday, 21 Feb and received a call about 4 hours later. Unfortunately, I was at the Doctor's office and I couldn't talk to the "Executive Customer Care Representative", but she left her contact info. After playing phone tag with Comcast that day and three days the following week, I finally got in touch with someone different (my Executive CCR was out all week) at 1PM on the 27th that knew about the problem and submitted a ticket to get the firmware pushed. He said it would take about 24hrs to push the firmware since they like to send them out in batches, but I had the new firmware when I got home at 6 PM the same day.

Make sure you are available to answer your phone because they are very aggressive when trying to contact you (a good thing). It was my fault the problem wasn't resolved faster because I wasn't checking my cell phone messages during the day. The Executive Customer Care Reps only work 8AM-5PM. I even got a letter (snail mail) stating that they hadn't been able to reach me.

I wish I recorded the magic words the Rep used when I got the firmware pushed, but I do remember that he said "TiVo Roamio 6 Tuner CableCard Problem". Unfortunately, I didn't stress "six tuners" more in my email below, as it may be key term in their problem knowledge base (assuming they have one). In addition to the info I provided below, they need the CableCard Serial Number. Fortunately, they just looked mine up.

The email I used:

"I would like CableCard firmware PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 pushed to my CableCard to fix the problems Im having with my TiVo Roamio Pro DVR.

Ive having trouble with tuning channels, lost channels, lost recordings, and all six tuners not being able to function properly at the same time. This has been well documented on the internet and TiVo has acknowledged that older CableCard firmware versions are the problem. Many Comcast users in various regions (Houston, TX & Merrimack, NH) have reported that once CableCard firmware PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 has been pushed (by Comcast) to their CableCards, it has fixed all these problems. The Comcast customer service representatives on the phone are not knowledgeable about this problem and are no help.

My information:
Required Firmware: PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101
CableCARD SL Number: #
CableCard ID: #
Host ID: #
Current Firmware: PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001
Account number: #
My Phone Number: #
Link to CableCard Tivo Roamio Problem discussion: LINK"


----------



## reneg

Finally, my cablecard firmware was updated this morning. I'm not exactly sure what triggered the update, it could have been one of the following:

Comcastcares finally coming through, though no one from Comcastcares has contacted me since 2/14 even after repeated emails.
Comcast cancellation department which I spent two hours on the phone with on Monday as I was ready to pull the plug on Comcast.
My PM to a fellow TivoCommunity user yesterday who had posted here that he has a contact in the Comcast Houston office.
My guess is on the last one, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Finalrinse

I have a Roamio Pro on the way. I live in a suburb of Detroit and have Motorola cablecards. Is this firmware PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 apply to Motorola cards? Has anyone in this area had problems with getting firmware updates?
Thanks for any information.


----------



## bananna

I just got my PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 update here in Vermont. I big thank you to TiVo for the help, Comcast Cable Executive Customer Relations WNE Region in Enfield, CT. made it happen here in the North East.


----------



## tatergator1

Finalrinse said:


> I have a Roamio Pro on the way. I live in a suburb of Detroit and have Motorola cablecards. Is this firmware PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 apply to Motorola cards? Has anyone in this area had problems with getting firmware updates?
> Thanks for any information.


The major issues with 6 tuners are generally confined to the Cisco/Scientific Atlanta cards. Motorola cards require a Firmware with 0625 or something like that for 6 tuners. Few users with Motorola have reported problems so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Finalrinse

tatergator1 said:


> The major issues with 6 tuners are generally confined to the Cisco/Scientific Atlanta cards. Motorola cards require a Firmware with 0625 or something like that for 6 tuners. Few users with Motorola have reported problems so I wouldn't worry too much.


Thanks, a little relief while I wait...


----------



## Ibanez

reneg said:


> Finally, my cablecard firmware was updated this morning. I'm not exactly sure what triggered the update, it could have been one of the following:
> 
> Comcastcares finally coming through, though no one from Comcastcares has contacted me since 2/14 even after repeated emails.
> Comcast cancellation department which I spent two hours on the phone with on Monday as I was ready to pull the plug on Comcast.
> My PM to a fellow TivoCommunity user yesterday who had posted here that he has a contact in the Comcast Houston office.
> My guess is on the last one, but I don't know for sure.


Was #3 GriffithStrife? I e-mailed him also but I then saw he was posting his last post on here the day before I contacted him. I've contacted Comcastcares twice and I got the same person who wants to send out a tech. again after the first one couldn't help. She says she can't do anything on her end.


----------



## clintavila

Ibanez said:


> Was #3 GriffithStrife? I e-mailed him also but I then saw he was posting his last post on here the day before I contacted him. I've contacted Comcastcares twice and I got the same person who wants to send out a tech. again after the first one couldn't help. She says she can't do anything on her end.


I am in the same boat. Only have 5 tuners working. I also live in Houston. This has been an ongoing nightmare. I was so relieved when I learned it was a simple firmware fix. Who knew that getting that firmware would be so difficult. I have been in contact with a rep from Comcast Exec Cust Relations via email. She reached out to a tech and was told TiVo has to do the firmware update. And then stated they don't support TiVo. Argh! I even included the link to this page along with all my info that others included when they successfully got the firmware push. It's clear they didn't read any of the posts on this forum. Have you had any luck getting the firmware or any response? I sent another email to my contact. I pray she reads some of these posts so that it will prove this firmware update exists and is being sent by Comcast.


----------



## reneg

Ibanez said:


> Was #3 GriffithStrife? I e-mailed him also but I then saw he was posting his last post on here the day before I contacted him. I've contacted Comcastcares twice and I got the same person who wants to send out a tech. again after the first one couldn't help. She says she can't do anything on her end.


Yes, he replied to me via PM.

I don't think all the case workers at Comcastcares are aware of the issue and solution. Be persistent.


----------



## andyf

I think GriffithStrife's contact is getting tired of updating CCs. I asked him if he could get the CC in my XL4 updated. He said he's Emailed twice now but still no update.

I get an occasional V53 on the XL4 which has totally disappeared along with V58 errors on my Roamio after the update. The CC update seems to be the holy grail of TiVo tuning problems.


----------



## Ibanez

If anyone in the Houston area still has the contact info. for the representative at comcast_cares that was able to get their cable card updated, could you please PM it to me. I keep getting the same representative that says she can only send out a technician. Thanks.


----------



## djev

TiVoMargret said:


> If the CableCARD in your Roamio does not support 6 tuners, here is how to reduce the number of tuners Roamio will use:
> 
> Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List
> and enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell Roamio the how many tuners it can use.
> - 88633 = use 3 tuners
> - 88634 = use 4 tuners
> - 88635 = use 5 tuners
> - 88636 = use 6 tuners
> 
> You should hear some "Thumbs Up" dings confirming the number of tuners Roamio will use.


Does this still work? I tried setting it for 5 tuners but I didn't hear any dings.

Charter keeps insisting they cannot push out a FW upgrade.


----------



## bmgoodman

djev said:


> Does this still work? I tried setting it for 5 tuners but I didn't hear any dings.
> 
> Charter keeps insisting they cannot push out a FW upgrade.


I just used "88634" and I heard 3 dings. I'm going this because my wife's Hallmark channel recording failed because the channel wasn't "authorized" on Saturday night, which I *suspect* is related to the 5/6 tuner problem. I rebooted and found Hallmark HD did return.

I wonder when Comcast will make some real progress on this?


----------



## bmgoodman

bmgoodman said:


> I just used "88634" and I heard 3 dings. I'm going this because my wife's Hallmark channel recording failed because the channel wasn't "authorized" on Saturday night, which I *suspect* is related to the 5/6 tuner problem. I rebooted and found Hallmark HD did return.
> 
> I wonder when Comcast will make some real progress on this?


I had a voicemail today from Comcast Executive Customer Relations Office (area code 410) telling me that Comcast has *no* CableCard upgrades, period. She said my information about case-by-case or any other upgrades is incorrect!

My CableCards (Tivo HD and Roamio Pro) are both PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001, and I have Comcast in Alexandria, VA.

So for now I'd like to find anyone else with Comcast in northern VA or southern Maryland who has a version other than PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001, so that I have some data points for them.


----------



## pcallies

I sent email to the comcast customer care support address referenced in this email thread. It took a couple days of email and voicemail tag (just a simple problem of schedules not aligning), but late yesterday I received an email that the executive service rep had sent my request to engineering. I received another email today that engineering had pushed the firmware update to my cablecard.

Upon testing after arriving home from work, some channels (e.g. HBO) weren't working so I called the comcast cable card hotline. They verified the pairing and then sent a refresh signal. All channels are now working.

Hopefully I'll have the same great results others on this thread have experiences. Watching missed recordings on xfinity on-demand with all the commercials and no fast-forward has been brutal.

Thanks to all on this thread for leading the way! And thanks to Comcast Customer Care.


----------



## mchief

bmgoodman: I am in Alexandria and was updated a few weeks ago to 1.5.3 f.p 1101 after a number of phone calls with John Stumpf (Executive team). As usual the left hard does not know what the right hand is doing. PM me for more info


----------



## mike-d

bmgoodman said:


> I had a voicemail today from Comcast Executive Customer Relations Office (area code 410) telling me that Comcast has *no* CableCard upgrades, period. She said my information about case-by-case or any other upgrades is incorrect!
> 
> My CableCards (Tivo HD and Roamio Pro) are both PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001, and I have Comcast in Alexandria, VA.
> 
> So for now I'd like to find anyone else with Comcast in northern VA or southern Maryland who has a version other than PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001, so that I have some data points for them.


Your comcast rep is wrong: Here is my prior post: After so many attempts for a cable card firmware update using regular channels, I finally yesterday emailed To : [email protected] with details. Today I received a call, 30 minutes later my cable card was updated to firmware 1.5.3 1101. I have reset my tivo to 6 tuners and so far, ok...  They say they are pushing out the update in waves in my region, westminster, md, but scheduled mine special today.


----------



## bmgoodman

mike-d said:


> Your comcast rep is wrong: Here is my prior post: After so many attempts for a cable card firmware update using regular channels, I finally yesterday emailed To : [email protected] with details. Today I received a call, 30 minutes later my cable card was updated to firmware 1.5.3 1101. I have reset my tivo to 6 tuners and so far, ok...  They say they are pushing out the update in waves in my region, westminster, md, but scheduled mine special today.


I did use [email protected]. That's how I got the fast response. From the voicemail, I think the rep misunderstood what I was asking. She might have thought I was asking about an "upgraded CableCard" as in a newer model. She never used the word "firmware". But I still have to call back and try to convince her.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## andyf

Just wanted to post an update. Got the 1.5.3.1101 on Feb 5th thanks to GriffithStrife. Since that time tuning has been perfect on all 6 tuners.

Last week I started getting multiple V58 errors on the premium channels. I was wondering if Comcast was messing around trying to get Xfinity VOD working so I left it alone. Still getting the V58 errors the next day. I rebooted the Roamio and all has been fine since.

So it's possible the card can get into a weird state after a period of time but a reboot does seem to fix it.


----------



## Speed13b

Posted in a Charter forum also...

After two months of banging my head against the wall with Charter customer support attempting to get a firmware update for my Roamio Plus, I finally had enough and filed an FCC complaint last week. I wasn't sure what would happen, but yesterday I received a phone call from Charter corporate telling me they have the complaint and one of the reps from my local office (Central Massachusetts) would call to address the issue. Later that day, the rep called and let me know they'd be in touch with me the next day to attempt a fix.

Today they called, told me they were ready to update the firmware, and asked that I turn the TV on to let them know if the "cable card firmware updating" banner appeared. It did, the card started updating. The rep told me it should take about 10 minutes and that they would call back to check on status. 10 minutes later, the update completed and I was able to assess the changes. I enabled all 6 tuners and whaddya know...they all worked! The firmware version of the card is PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101, build date June 06 2013.

Charter called back and confirmed all was well, the Massachusetts folks were outstanding throughout...if you can get the local tech reps to help with these it'll make a big difference.

The rep stated firmware upgrades would be rolling out in a few months but they did mine today, first one they had pushed (based on the complaint of course).

Bottom line...6 tuners all work and Charter CAN push this update.


----------



## pshivers

That is excellent news to hear! I'm in Southern California where Charter just completed it's All Digital conversion 3 days ago.
I've been running with 5 tuners only on my Roamio Pro because of outdated firmware that no one at Charter seems to know how to up date.

Can you provide as some info on where at what you included in your FCC complaint?


----------



## Speed13b

pshivers said:


> That is excellent news to hear! I'm in Southern California where Charter just completed it's All Digital conversion 3 days ago.
> I've been running with 5 tuners only on my Roamio Pro because of outdated firmware that no one at Charter seems to know how to up date.
> 
> Can you provide as some info on where at what you included in your FCC complaint?


You can submit the complaint at http://www.fcc.gov/complaints. One of the complaint types is broadcast tv/cable/satellite issues and within that section there's a cable card issue selection.

I just laid out the problem...the Tivo supports 6 tuners, I have a Cisco cable card, yet my cable company has not upgraded the firmware to support 6 tuners. I copied/pasted the min requirements for 6 tuners from Tivo (via their support page) and also put what firmware version I was running.

I got a call from Charter within 1 week of submitting, not knowing what to expect I was surprised at how quickly this happened. The local folks called me quite a few times while working to schedule the fix.

Unrelated question...with your all-digital conversion complete, do you still need a tuning adapter?

Hope this helps!


----------



## pshivers

Thanks for the information, that is what I needed to know!

The TA is still required after the All Digital conversion here in SoCal... I have read that Charter is working toward eliminating the TA's, but nothing official from Charter yet.

Update:
FCC Complaint Filed!



> FCC Submission Confirmation: 2000E
> Acknowledgement of Submission from William Shivers on 03/29/2014, reference number 14-C00572504.
> Thank you for your information. The FCC will contact you if additional information is required. Please keep this information for future reference.
> ATTENTION: When submitting additional information using this FCC Submission Confirmation sheet, please attach only one unsolicited fax advertisement (or multiple advertisements from the same sender) that matches your complaint number and carrier company named in this complaint. DO NOT include multiple unsolicited faxes from different senders with this unique case number. Your complaint is subject to be rejected, if more than one unsolicited fax advertisement from different senders accompanies this FCC Submission Confirmation sheet.
> Please use this page as a Fax Cover Sheet when faxing additional details to the FCC at (866) 418-0232.


----------



## Speed13b

Good luck!

After 2 days of use with the new firmware the Roamio seems stable and is receiving on all tuners...I haven't had anything not record, but haven't stressed it yet. When I have time I'll record encrypted channels on all tuners and see what happens, but so far so good with the new firmware.


----------



## pshivers

In my experience, failures can take as little as a few hours to as much as week to show up, can make confirmation of a fix a bit frustrating... Sounds like you are in the clear now as the 153.1101 fix seems to be the final answer to this ongoing nagging problem.


----------



## dramsey

Sigh. I have a new Motorola Cablecard, firmware 6.25, and still can only use two tuners on my new Roamio Plus. Tivo Chat suggested it could be a tuning adapter issue. Anyone seen anything like that?


----------



## dramsey

dramsey said:


> Sigh. I have a new Motorola Cablecard, firmware 6.25, and still can only use two tuners on my new Roamio Plus. Tivo Chat suggested it could be a tuning adapter issue. Anyone seen anything like that?


Never mind. Power-cycling the tuning adapter cured it. All six tuners working now.


----------



## pshivers

OK that was weird. Been running with 5 active tuners for several months,noticed I wasn't able to tune NBC tonight and discovered all 6 tuners were active?
Set the codes to 5 tuners again and am receiving as expected again. I did have to unplug the TiVo yesterday am as nothing was showing on the screen but the TiVo was blinking when I used the remote... Weird...


----------



## pshivers

Update on my FCC complaint filed last Saturday:

Sometime since yesterday (04/02/2014) the firmware on one of my Charter Cisco CableCards was upgraded from PKEY1.5.2_F.p.1601 to PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 Yeah! 

Unfortunately Charter upgraded the cablecard that is in my 4 tuner Roamio, and not my 6 tuner Roamio Pro, Doh!

I had to call Charter Tech support after the upgrade as all channels were no longer authorized on the upgraded cable card. Charter Support had no idea who or how the firmware upgrade occurred or who to contact to upgrade the firmware on the cablecard that needs the upgrade.... They claimed there was no record of any activity on my account, yet I got the Firmware upgrade...

At least I know that someone at Charter in Southern California has the PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 firmware upgrade and is able to push it, just no one in tech support knows who the "Masked Man" is....

Apparently filing an FCC complaint does trigger some sort of action with Charter. It would have been nice if Charter had contacted me when they decided to push the firmware upgrade. I could have verified the correct box was receiving the update and notified them that all channels were no longer authorized, something I would think they would like to know about if they are planning a larger scale roll out of PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 in the future. I could have also thanked them for their help!


----------



## DigitalDawn

I would switch cable cards between the two machines.


----------



## pshivers

DigitalDawn said:


> I would switch cable cards between the two machines.


Yes, that is my thought also now that the updated card seems to fully authorized and functioning! I guess I'll need to contact Tech Support again to re-pair the cablecards to their new homes. I'll wait till after the weekend just in case Charter magically updates the other card...


----------



## tivohaydon

Anyone having success on Cablevision? A family member has a Roamio and getting frequent V53/58 errors with failed recordings. According to everything I've read here the firmware is up to date with something that supports 5/6 tuners and I signed up the Roamio for early access to the spring update. I was hopeful that the spring update would contain some fixes but nothing seems to have improved.


----------



## TivoQueensDad

tivohaydon said:


> Anyone having success on Cablevision? A family member has a Roamio and getting frequent V53/58 errors with failed recordings. According to everything I've read here the firmware is up to date with something that supports 5/6 tuners and I signed up the Roamio for early access to the spring update. I was hopeful that the spring update would contain some fixes but nothing seems to have improved.


I have Cablevision and had not had any issues using 6 tuners in a while.


----------



## djev

DigitalDawn said:


> I would switch cable cards between the two machines.


That is exactly what I did, we have four CC and they upgraded two, neither was in a Roamio....


----------



## pshivers

Any tips on swapping the CC's? Swap them first then call Charter??


----------



## AdamNJ

tivohaydon said:


> Anyone having success on Cablevision? A family member has a Roamio and getting frequent V53/58 errors with failed recordings. According to everything I've read here the firmware is up to date with something that supports 5/6 tuners and I signed up the Roamio for early access to the spring update. I was hopeful that the spring update would contain some fixes but nothing seems to have improved.


Still working great for me as well, all 6 tuners work fine.

Even though the update was rolled out to everyone, you should still check the software version on the card, as it is possible it failed to updated.


----------



## tivohaydon

Thanks for the Cablevision feedback folks. I didn't see Cablevision commenters here for a while so I assumed things were fixed but wanted to double check.

The CableCard firmware is the correct version so I'm guessing it's either the CableCard itself or the signal. We'll see.


----------



## djev

pshivers said:


> Any tips on swapping the CC's? Swap them first then call Charter??


Check this out http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515928 it goes through exactly what happened with mine and what I did to solve it. Just to note, I haven't had any problems since and the 803 cards have still not updated. I took pictures of all cards so I had all the numbers handy when they asked.


----------



## pshivers

djev said:


> Check this out http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515928 it goes through exactly what happened with mine and what I did to solve it. Just to note, I haven't had any problems since and the 803 cards have still not updated. I took pictures of all cards so I had all the numbers handy when they asked.


Thanks! That is exactly what I just did, the pictures came in handy while talking to Charter!

The cards are swapped and activated, it took less than 15 minutes! I have punched in the 6 Tuner code for my Roamio Pro and rebooted the box. Verified that all 6 tuners are receiving and recording, now it's just a matter of waiting for it to fail or not to fail! I've gone as long as 6 days in past before I noticed any 6 tuner failures and as little as 3 hours. But I have a real good feeling my 6 tuners not authorized problems are now a thing of the past!

I did talk to my Charter Tech Guy today, it seems Charter just received a large order of NEW Cisco CableCards that come with firmware PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 already installed. He is seeing zero problems on 6 tuner Roamios with these new cards, (Duh, Imagine that?! -lol-)

I'll post again in about a week and report how things are progressing!


----------



## Xabanero

Still getting V53 errors on TWC.


----------



## pshivers

Update on the FCC Complaint I filed against Charter a couple of weeks ago...

As noted earlier I received a firmware upgrade to 153.1101 to one of my Roamio Boxes CableCards. I had to swap cards around so my Roamio Pro had the current firmware CableCard. I got everything switched and reactivated and my 6 Tuner Roamio Pro has been working without failure for 4 days now.

This morning I got a phone call from "Larry" at Charter Management stating they had received my FCC complaint and they would be getting Charter Management involved and to expect another phone call from them in the next few days....

Makes me wonder if the firmware upgrade I received last week was related to the complaint or just a part of scheduled (unannounced) upgrades?

Looking forward to receiving the next phone call to see what is going on at Charter...


----------



## pshivers

Xabanero said:


> Still getting V53 errors on TWC.


V53 is specific to cable cards. Other then trying new cable cards to fix that error code, try cold booting the box to fix this error.

To cold boot your TiVo, Unplug the Internet connection along with the power.

Wait 15 seconds and only plug the power back in.

Once everything is booted back up, plug the Internet connection back in

Connect to the TiVo service by going to messages and settings- Settings- Network- Connect to TiVo service now.



> "Problem with the signal on this channel. Trying again." when entering Live TV or tuning to another channel.
> 
> Normally, this error indicates that there is a problem with the video signal from your cable provider, and you should contact your cable provider for assistance. However, if your box was working correctly before, then suddenly displays this error, try the two steps below before calling your cable provider:
> 
> Reboot the TiVo device by unplugging the power cord for 15 seconds, then plugging it back in.
> If rebooting doesn't remove the error, make sure all cables are securely connected at both ends, particularly the coaxial cable that provides your cable TV signal.
> If the error remains, contact your cable provider for assistance with your signal.


I have not seen any information as to what CableCard/Firmware you are currently running. This information may help others on this forum to resolve your problem...


----------



## clintavila

I'm in Houston and had a conversation via email going with Comcast Cares. She (Delerie Magee) said she would email me when she found something about how I could get my firmware update pushed. Her original message said the head tech said there is no such firmware update. I even included the actual posts of Comcast customers who got the update via Comcast Cares. That was a month ago! I emailed her again and have not gotten any response. I've got 4 tuners working but I can't help but feel angry that I am now being ignored. I've read that everyone will be getting PKEY_1.5.3_F.p.1101 update sometime "this year". Oh the frustration. I'm wondering if I should just sit tight and wait.. Or file an FCC complaint and see if I get a response from Comcast. I also read that Houston is supposed to be updated so that Xfinity ONDemand will work with TiVo. It's scheduled to be done by June 30th according to announcement from TiVo. I wonder if PKEY_1.5.3_F.p.1101 will be pushed at the same time. Who knew upgrading my system would be such a pain in the ass. :0(


----------



## Unbeliever

pshivers said:


> Makes me wonder if the firmware upgrade I received last week was related to the complaint or just a part of scheduled (unannounced) upgrades?


Altadena got 1101 recently, so it's a general push.

--Carlos V.


----------



## andyf

clintavila said:


> I'm in Houston and had a conversation via email going with Comcast Cares. She (Delerie Magee) said she would email me when she found something about how I could get my firmware update pushed. Her original message said the head tech said there is no such firmware update. I even included the actual posts of Comcast customers who got the update via Comcast Cares. That was a month ago! I emailed her again and have not gotten any response. I've got 4 tuners working but I can't help but feel angry that I am now being ignored. I've read that everyone will be getting PKEY_1.5.3_F.p.1101 update sometime "this year". Oh the frustration. I'm wondering if I should just sit tight and wait.. Or file an FCC complaint and see if I get a response from Comcast. I also read that Houston is supposed to be updated so that Xfinity ONDemand will work with TiVo. It's scheduled to be done by June 30th according to announcement from TiVo. I wonder if PKEY_1.5.3_F.p.1101 will be pushed at the same time. Who knew upgrading my system would be such a pain in the ass. :0(


I tried to get my firmware updated in Houston through regular channels and like you, eventually they stopped responding to me. Thanks to an ex-member here on the forums, he was able to get my firmware updated for me through a contact he had at Comcast in Houston. Unfortunately he was banned from the forums for whatever reason.

So it is possible. Comcast Houston does have the firmware somewhere, I just don't think it's possible to negotiate around the red tape.


----------



## bmgoodman

So I was given some good information from two Roamio users just a few miles from me. Armed with this information, I went through the Comcast Cares route and opened a ticket. So far, my rep has tracked down the other rep who worked on both of the tickets I was told about. "Aha!" Surely I'm making progress.... But I have now learned that the engineer involved on the back end who actually got the "beta" firmware upgrade installed has moved on to another job. (It's unclear if he's still with Comcast, but he's not readily available so far as I know.)

So now there is seemingly nobody technical affiliated with Comcast in northern Virginia who can actually perform the upgrade. They're supposedly looking for another engineer who might be able to do it.

I'm not sure how much I believe, but I've worked for a massive communications company before and this type of thing has a ring of truth.

Of course, it's no less frustrating....


----------



## pshivers

pshivers said:


> Update on the FCC Complaint I filed against Charter a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> As noted earlier I received a firmware upgrade to 153.1101 to one of my Roamio Boxes CableCards. I had to swap cards around so my Roamio Pro had the current firmware CableCard. I got everything switched and reactivated and my 6 Tuner Roamio Pro has been working without failure for 4 days now.
> 
> This morning I got a phone call from "Larry" at Charter Management stating they had received my FCC complaint and they would be getting Charter Management involved and to expect another phone call from them in the next few days....
> 
> Makes me wonder if the firmware upgrade I received last week was related to the complaint or just a part of scheduled (unannounced) upgrades?
> 
> Looking forward to receiving the next phone call to see what is going on at Charter...


Charter Called me back today and confirmed that they had pushed PKEY_1.5.3_F.p.1101 to PKM800 cards only, It was unclear if this was done for specific cases or a general push. When I asked if I could expect an update to my PKM803 CableCard I was told an update for Non-PKM800 cards was being planned for a later date. I guess I'm fortunate one of my CC's where amongst those getting the current Firmware release. I also confirmed that CC's being issued now should also have PKEY_1.5.3_F.p.1101 on them (if you get lucky and receive a NEW card!). They had no clue that I had two Roamios....

Bottom line, Charter does not seem to very forthcoming on what their plans are for keeping things current in the CableCard world. I guess I should just count myself lucky that I have a compatible CableCard and Firmware for my 6 tuner Roamio Pro now...

I've had zero errors on my Roamio Pro since the updated CableCard with PKEY_1.5.3_F.p.1101 was installed. All Six tuners are working without failure, I consider this problem closed for my own household...


----------



## GmanTiVo

is there a quick way in Account Settings & Info to check how many and which ones are being used? 


It would be neat to have a submenu window showing just that... 

Tuner 1: Mini: Live Channel: CBSHD: News at 7 
Tuner 2: Roamio Pro: Recording: DiscoveryHD: Mythbusters 
Tuner 3: Roamio Pro: Live Channel: ESPNHD: Sports Center 
etc., 
etc


----------



## CrispyCritter

GmanTiVo said:


> is there a quick way in Account Settings & Info to check how many and which ones are being used?
> 
> It would be neat to have a submenu window showing just that...
> 
> Tuner 1: Mini: Live Channel: CBSHD: News at 7
> Tuner 2: Roamio Pro: Recording: DiscoveryHD: Mythbusters
> Tuner 3: Roamio Pro: Live Channel: ESPNHD: Sports Center
> etc.,
> etc


I'm not sure what you want that isn't given by "info" (or "right-arrow"), followed by down-arrow when watching live-tv. It's not exactly as above, but pretty close (you don't get what channel the Mini is showing, but I would claim you shouldn't.)


----------



## tatergator1

CrispyCritter said:


> I'm not sure what you want that isn't given by "info" (or "right-arrow"), followed by down-arrow when watching live-tv. It's not exactly as above, but pretty close (you don't get what channel the Mini is showing, but I would claim you shouldn't.)


As noted, the Info screen will show everything you want, except the actual tuner "number" for each channel. As noted, you can't see the Mini's channel here, but you can figure it out by going into the DVR Diagnostics page and scrolling through the info for all tuners and, by process of elimination, figure out what channel the Mini is on.


----------



## AdamNJ

GmanTiVo said:


> is there a quick way in Account Settings & Info to check how many and which ones are being used?
> 
> It would be neat to have a submenu window showing just that...
> 
> Tuner 1: Mini: Live Channel: CBSHD: News at 7
> Tuner 2: Roamio Pro: Recording: DiscoveryHD: Mythbusters
> Tuner 3: Roamio Pro: Live Channel: ESPNHD: Sports Center
> etc.,
> etc


if you go through the cablecard screens, it tells you which tuner is tuned to which channel, cci byte...etc. This is for a cisco/sa card. I am not home to give exact instructions right now, but i think it is on the CA screens.


----------



## ggieseke

andyf said:


> I tried to get my firmware updated in Houston through regular channels and like you, eventually they stopped responding to me. Thanks to an ex-member here on the forums, he was able to get my firmware updated for me through a contact he had at Comcast in Houston. Unfortunately he was banned from the forums for whatever reason.
> 
> So it is possible. Comcast Houston does have the firmware somewhere, I just don't think it's possible to negotiate around the red tape.


It's definitely possible. I'm in Pasadena and all I had to do was email comcast_cares and the next day a nice lady called me back and updated the firmware in about 10 minutes.

Include your account number, a phone number, and everything you can think of from the CableCARD diagnostics screen.


----------



## bmgoodman

bmgoodman said:


> So I was given some good information from two Roamio users just a few miles from me. Armed with this information, I went through the Comcast Cares route and opened a ticket. So far, my rep has tracked down the other rep who worked on both of the tickets I was told about. "Aha!" Surely I'm making progress.... But I have now learned that the engineer involved on the back end who actually got the "beta" firmware upgrade installed has moved on to another job. (It's unclear if he's still with Comcast, but he's not readily available so far as I know.)
> 
> So now there is seemingly nobody technical affiliated with Comcast in northern Virginia who can actually perform the upgrade. They're supposedly looking for another engineer who might be able to do it.
> 
> I'm not sure how much I believe, but I've worked for a massive communications company before and this type of thing has a ring of truth.
> 
> Of course, it's no less frustrating....


So another week of waiting to be told that nobody left in the engineering department (in my region) knows anything about a beta program or how to upgrade individual firmware. There is also no planned rollout in my area. They went so far as to say that nobody in my area has ever been given this new firmware, despite my having Comcast help ticket numbers from two people within 5 miles of me.

They're succeeding in their plan to wear me down and make this so time consuming that I just go away, though I may complain to my city's cable franchise authority. What I don't know is what is Comcast's legal obligation to provide this upgrade to me (A) now that they have provided it to others in my area and (B) their X1 5-tuner DVR is available in my area.

Lastly, I'm wondering if providing them with the name of a Comcast engineer who is doing these firmware upgrades in California, Texas, or New Jersey would be useful....


----------



## CrispyCritter

bmgoodman said:


> So another week of waiting to be told that nobody left in the engineering department (in my region) knows anything about a beta program or how to upgrade individual firmware. There is also no planned rollout in my area. They went so far as to say that nobody in my area has ever been given this new firmware, despite my having Comcast help ticket numbers from two people within 5 miles of me.
> 
> They're succeeding in their plan to wear me down and make this so time consuming that I just go away, though I may complain to my city's cable franchise authority. What I don't know is what is Comcast's legal obligation to provide this upgrade to me (A) now that they have provided it to others in my area and (B) their X1 5-tuner DVR is available in my area.
> 
> Lastly, I'm wondering if providing them with the name of a Comcast engineer who is doing these firmware upgrades in California, Texas, or New Jersey would be useful....


An FCC complaint is likely to provide more benefit to you. It's an FCC requirement that they supply you with a 6-tuner cablecard once they make more than a 4-tuner device available in your area.

I'm sure if you talk to the right folks at Comcast National, you'll get action from Comcast. It's just finding those folks that is so difficult, as you've discovered! An FCC complain will get high up attention, especially now in the pre-TW-merger era.


----------



## tim1724

pshivers said:


> Makes me wonder if the firmware upgrade I received last week was related to the complaint or just a part of scheduled (unannounced) upgrades?


My PK800 got upgraded to 1.5.3.1101 a few days before Charter Alhambra went to its new all-digital lineup. Seems to be a system-wide rollout. (Not surprising, as Charter seems incapable of updating individual devices.)

Now if only they'd update their tuning adapters to the latest firmware. (Or get rid of SDV.)


----------



## pshivers

My Tuning Adapter from Charter (Alhambra) firmware is at STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1601
TiVo recommend a release of at least 1402. The most current release from Cisco is STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1901


----------



## tim1724

pshivers said:


> My Tuning Adapter from Charter (Alhambra) firmware is at STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1601
> TiVo recommend a release of at least 1402. The most current release from Cisco is STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1901


Yep, same here. Charter Alhambra upgraded to 1601 at some point in the last few months. I wish they'd go up to 1901, as that version is supposed to fix the problem where the TA randomly stops working, necessitating a reboot.


----------



## pshivers

bmgoodman said:


> So another week of waiting to be told that nobody left in the engineering department (in my region) knows anything about a beta program or how to upgrade individual firmware. There is also no planned rollout in my area. They went so far as to say that nobody in my area has ever been given this new firmware, despite my having Comcast help ticket numbers from two people within 5 miles of me.
> 
> They're succeeding in their plan to wear me down and make this so time consuming that I just go away, though I may complain to my city's cable franchise authority. What I don't know is what is Comcast's legal obligation to provide this upgrade to me (A) now that they have provided it to others in my area and (B) their X1 5-tuner DVR is available in my area.
> 
> Lastly, I'm wondering if providing them with the name of a Comcast engineer who is doing these firmware upgrades in California, Texas, or New Jersey would be useful....





CrispyCritter said:


> An FCC complaint is likely to provide more benefit to you. It's an FCC requirement that they supply you with a 6-tuner cablecard once they make more than a 4-tuner device available in your area.
> 
> I'm sure if you talk to the right folks at Comcast National, you'll get action from Comcast. It's just finding those folks that is so difficult, as you've discovered! An FCC complain will get high up attention, especially now in the pre-TW-merger era.


*File an FCC complaint, that will light a fire underneath them large enough to force them into action.*



Speed13b said:


> You can submit the complaint at http://www.fcc.gov/complaints. One of the complaint types is broadcast tv/cable/satellite issues and within that section there's a cable card issue selection.
> 
> I just laid out the problem...the Tivo supports 6 tuners, I have a Cisco cable card, yet my cable company has not upgraded the firmware to support 6 tuners. I copied/pasted the min requirements for 6 tuners from Tivo (via their support page) and also put what firmware version I was running.
> 
> I got a call from Charter within 1 week of submitting, not knowing what to expect I was surprised at how quickly this happened. The local folks called me quite a few times while working to schedule the fix.
> 
> Unrelated question...with your all-digital conversion complete, do you still need a tuning adapter?
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## GmanTiVo

CrispyCritter said:


> I'm not sure what you want that isn't given by "info" (or "right-arrow"), followed by down-arrow when watching live-tv. It's not exactly as above, but pretty close (you don't get what channel the Mini is showing, but I would claim you shouldn't.)





tatergator1 said:


> As noted, the Info screen will show everything you want, except the actual tuner "number" for each channel. As noted, you can't see the Mini's channel here, but you can figure it out by going into the DVR Diagnostics page and scrolling through the info for all tuners and, by process of elimination, figure out what channel the Mini is on.





AdamNJ said:


> if you go through the cablecard screens, it tells you which tuner is tuned to which channel, cci byte...etc. This is for a cisco/sa card. I am not home to give exact instructions right now, but i think it is on the CA screens.


Thank you!


----------



## JWhites

Just wanted to give everyone on Comcast a heads up about the cablecard firmware. According to ComcastTeds on the Comcast forum, there was an issue with the .1101 firmware and .1201 should be rolled out sometime this year http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Xfinit...rmware-1-5-3-1101/m-p/1967519/thread-id/93096


----------



## andyf

No TiVo user should care about 1201. 1101 is all that is required to resolve the v58 errors (and for me V53 errors) regardless of how the cards function in the X1 platform.


----------



## DeltaOne

JWhites said:


> ...should be rolled out sometime this year.


Sometime this year. Those folks at Comcast are lightening FAST!


----------



## jwbelcher

andyf said:


> No TiVo user should care about 1201. 1101 is all that is required to resolve the v58 errors (and for me V53 errors) regardless of how the cards function in the X1 platform.


Until 1201 breaks us


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Where do I see the firmware version?

I have this same problem on my Roamio: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10088015#post10088015

Putting it to 5 tuners is no help--the bad tuner is still trying but failing, I lost one of the good ones instead. Would a reboot retain this setting and if so does it figure out to ignore the dead one then?


----------



## ThreeSoFar

grey ghost said:


> Thanks Geek. I'm a Tivo virgin and I'm still feeling my way around a Tivo.
> 
> I still can't figure out how to hit stop(not pause), so I can stop/delete a show quickly.


New to this thread, did anyone answer you? It's clear, then "stop and delete" is down one. (from now playing) I don't know a way to do it from the live TV guide.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

All fixed! I went to five tuners, that was no help. I rebooted, enabled the six tuners again, and now all six are getting a signal fine (both on live TV and in DVR Diagnostics page). 

Hope this sticks--does anyone know what causes this? We never noticed "no signal" on failed recordings in the History before, but then again maybe we just didn't notice. We record a lot of crap.


----------



## andyf

You should try going to 5 tuners and reboot. Even though 6 tuners are working now, one will most likely fail. You can find your CC firmware in DVR diagnostics at the bottom, above the Tuner Adapter details.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

andyf said:


> You should try going to 5 tuners and reboot. Even though 6 tuners are working now, one will most likely fail. You can find your CC firmware in DVR diagnostics at the bottom, above the Tuner Adapter details.


"will likely fail"....why is that, do we know?

I'm going to leave all six enabled a while and see.


----------



## pshivers

I suggest reading this entire thread, all your questions have been answered many times...


----------



## ThreeSoFar

pshivers said:


> I suggest reading this entire thread, all your questions have been answered many times...


No thanks.


----------



## andyf

ThreeSoFar said:


> No thanks.


We'll see you back soon


----------



## pauljb55

TiVoMargret said:


> We have information on our website discussing CableCARDs that don't support six tuners on Roamio:
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566/
> 
> Click on "CableCARD Troubleshooting" and then "I have Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro, but only four tuners are working".
> 
> We are aware that Comcast is in the process of updating the firmware on their Cisco/Scientific Atlanta cards in five markets (Memphis, TN; Naples, FL; Sarasota, FL; Redlands, FL; West Palm, FL) which should be completed in October. If you are in one of these markets, please use the code on the help page to set your number of tuners to 4, until their update is complete.


HAHAHA, its almost May 2014 and Naples still cant support more than 4. Also, sent you an email with the data you requested, using the code, I loose tuners that are active and still stuck with 2 that don't work.


----------



## pshivers

pauljb55 said:


> HAHAHA, its almost May 2014 and Naples still cant support more than 4. Also, sent you an email with the data you requested, using the code, I loose tuners that are active and still stuck with 2 that don't work.


One very important step is left out of the instructions given above by TiVoMargret.

Once you have entered the code for the number of tuners you want active and hear the confirmation "Dings", you must *RESTART the Tivo*! Otherwise you will continue to have problems with the active tuners!!!


----------



## pauljb55

We completed the steps twice. Once with 4, then restarted, then with 3 and restarted again. Still kept the two that did not work.


----------



## dkraft

pauljb55 said:


> HAHAHA, its almost May 2014 and Naples still cant support more than 4. Also, sent you an email with the data you requested, using the code, I loose tuners that are active and still stuck with 2 that don't work.


I also live in Naples and have the same problem. I have the TiVo set to use 4 tuners and sometimes some of the 4 don't tune.


----------



## pauljb55

I'm not alone! Yah....I'm not crazy!


----------



## dkraft

pauljb55 said:


> I'm not alone! Yah....I'm not crazy!


Some will say we are the minority and everything is ok with TiVo. If TiVo released the Roamio with out knowing the largest cable provider had issues with the cable cards, they did not do proper testing. If they released the Roamio knowing it had issues, they should have said so and posted a disclaimer. Companies make business decisions based on revenue, sometimes they miscalculate. This tuning issue is going to cost TiVo subscribers. I for one have dealt with this since Septemberf 2013 and am ready to go back to Directv. We know it is the cable card, but we also know Tivo knew and sold the units anyway.


----------



## andyf

Need to fix that September 2014


----------



## dkraft

andyf said:


> Need to fix that September 2014


 Thanks


----------



## dkraft

I decided since my 6 tuner Roamio was only using 4 tuners and the 4 was not reliable, I would replace the cable card. I have replaced the cable card. I was excited when the cable card started to update. No luck, it did not update to 1.5.3. All 6 tuners appear to be working ok. I figure I'll just keep all 6 tuners on even if some of them fail at times. Why limit to 4 tuners if they are not reliable. I might have better odds with 6 maybes than 4 maybes. At least when Xfinity On Demand started I could watch the missed shows, but Xfinity On Demand has not worked for the last few days. There is a separate thread on that. Maybe this cable card will work perfect.


----------



## dkraft

dkraft said:


> I decided since my 6 tuner Roamio was only using 4 tuners and the 4 was not reliable, I would replace the cable card. I have replaced the cable card. I was excited when the cable card started to update. No luck, it did not update to 1.5.3. All 6 tuners appear to be working ok. I figure I'll just keep all 6 tuners on even if some of them fail at times. Why limit to 4 tuners if they are not reliable. I might have better odds with 6 maybes than 4 maybes. At least when Xfinity On Demand started I could watch the missed shows, but Xfinity On Demand has not worked for the last few days. There is a separate thread on that. Maybe this cable card will work perfect.


Update. While watching a channel the tuner suddenly stopped showing picture and popped up a message about not being authorized. It was tuner number 4. Just checked the TiVo Support site and this is listed on their site.
>>>>>>>>>
The following CableCARD firmware versions are capable of handling six tuners:

Motorola CableCARDs-version 2.65 or later
Cisco/Scientific Atlanta CableCARDs-OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2.2801 or later
>>>>>>>>>>>

I have version 1.5.2_F.p.3001


----------



## CrispyCritter

dkraft said:


> Update. While watching a channel the tuner suddenly stopped showing picture and popped up a message about not being authorized. It was tuner number 4. Just checked the TiVo Support site and this is listed on their site.
> >>>>>>>>>
> The following CableCARD firmware versions are capable of handling six tuners:
> 
> Motorola CableCARDs-version 2.65 or later
> Cisco/Scientific Atlanta CableCARDs-OS Ver: PKEY1.5.2.2801 or later
> >>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I have version 1.5.2_F.p.3001


There are possible other reasons for what you saw. I'm not saying you don't have a problem, but this itself is not yet firm evidence for a cablecard problem.

If a Suggestion or Wishlist starts to record on some channel you don't get, the cablecard card screen will pop up, even though the screen is completely unrelated to the tuner you are watching now. This has been the behavior of TiVos since day one of cablecards. This can happen (and every few months it happens for me) even if you have perfectly functioning cablecards.


----------



## pshivers

You need firmware release _153.1101


----------



## dkraft

CrispyCritter said:


> There are possible other reasons for what you saw. I'm not saying you don't have a problem, but this itself is not yet firm evidence for a cablecard problem.
> 
> If a Suggestion or Wishlist starts to record on some channel you don't get, the cablecard card screen will pop up, even though the screen is completely unrelated to the tuner you are watching now. This has been the behavior of TiVos since day one of cablecards. This can happen (and every few months it happens for me) even if you have perfectly functioning cablecards.


The channel stopped displaying the video and stopped tuning the channel I was watching. No other channels were recording or changed.

I have also found this n TiVo Support.
>>>>>>>>>
The other reason you might not be able to use all 6 tuners is a software bug that impacts copy-protected material. When you view or record a copy-protected program, your CableCARD might go into a state where it can only support 5 tuners. You will be able to use all 6 tuners when you finish watching or recording the copy-protected content.
>>>>>>>>>>

I have now changed to 5 tuners. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## dkraft

pshivers said:


> You need firmware release _153.1101


I have read where some people have called Comcast and have had Comcast push a cable card update. I have had no luck finding the information on how they got comcast to update their cable card.


----------



## CoxInPHX

pshivers said:


> You need firmware release _153.1101


Cisco CC FW PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 works just fine also.

Comcast has stated there are issues with OS Ver PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 regarding copy protection:
http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Xfinit...rmware-1-5-3-1101/m-p/1967519/thread-id/93096


----------



## boblip11

CoxInPHX said:


> Cisco CC FW PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601 works just fine also. Comcast has stated there are issues with OS Ver PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101 regarding copy protection: http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/Cisco-Firmware-1-5-3-1101/m-p/1967519/thread-id/93096


Just an FYI... This morning while watching Live TV on my Roamio, Comcast updated my cable card to 1.5.3.1011. This was not at my request, so the rollout is happening automatically in some areas. I am in Clinton, CT


----------



## pauljb55

What makes it so difficult to update firmware/why does it take so much time to roll out? Are the head ends in each market different?


----------



## pshivers

Just a guess on my part, but I'd say the biggest roadblock to firmware upgrade roll outs is internal politics at the cable company...


----------



## aridon

pauljb55 said:


> What makes it so difficult to update firmware/why does it take so much time to roll out? Are the head ends in each market different?


Each individual market is almost like its own entity.


----------



## bmgoodman

CrispyCritter said:


> An FCC complaint is likely to provide more benefit to you. It's an FCC requirement that they supply you with a 6-tuner cablecard once they make more than a 4-tuner device available in your area.
> 
> I'm sure if you talk to the right folks at Comcast National, you'll get action from Comcast. It's just finding those folks that is so difficult, as you've discovered! An FCC complain will get high up attention, especially now in the pre-TW-merger era.


Thanks to CrispyCritter, my FCC complaint got my firmware upgrade pretty quickly! :up::up::up:

He did a search on Tivo Roamio in his help system and found a Comcast document that says a firmware upgrade is required. But he noted that it failed to link to any information on how the tech should proceed to *get* said upgrade. He said he was going to escalate the issue to have a link added. So *maybe* some of the rest of you will benefit.


----------



## pshivers

I love it when complaining to a huge government bureaucracy actually nets desired results! 3 for 3 that I know of from this thread...


----------



## c_tripps_2k

dkraft said:


> I have read where some people have called Comcast and have had Comcast push a cable card update. I have had no luck finding the information on how they got comcast to update their cable card.


Took me 5 cable cards, 1000 minutes, numerous calls to comcast and TiVo, 2 emails and a written letter to comcast CEO, a complaint to BBB, and FCC.

Comcast=:down::down::down:


----------



## Pejota

Just posting to say that, with no action on my part, I was upgraded to 1.5.3_F.p.1201 on Comcast here in Celebration, Florida two days ago. This comes after just getting 1.5.2_F.p.3001 back in February, again without contacting anyone.

Happy to report no issues with all six tuners.


----------



## jwbelcher

Let us know how 1201 goes. That's the first I've seen of it (unless its a typo).


----------



## clintavila

Pejota said:


> Just posting to say that, with no action on my part, I was upgraded to 1.5.3_F.p.1201 on Comcast here in Celebration, Florida two days ago. This comes after just getting 1.5.2_F.p.3001 back in February, again without contacting anyone.
> 
> Happy to report no issues with all six tuners.


I have been going round and round with Delerie Magee from Comcast Cares for 3months! It's become very clear they (Comcast) DO NOT care. Email after email after email for 3 months! Each time promising that she will find out how to get me the firmware upgrade and apologizing while I read about others who got a phone call within 24 hours of emailing Comcast Cares along with their firmware upgrade. And to pour salt on the wound even a customer in my area of Houston managed to get the upgrade in 24 hours. I reached out yet again and she is no longer responding to my emails.

How is it that cell phone companies can roll out entire new operating systems (Apple/Android) to millions of customers in a month?! Yet Comcast who has had this firmware since June of 2013 can't manage to push this fix to a comparably tiny group of TiVo users?!! WTF? Obviously they couldn't care less if TiVo users have fully functioning systems. In fact, the last time I had a technician to my home he was quick to say that Comcast would no longer be supporting cable cards and that's why there are no "new" cable cards. They can't legally do that yet someone is telling their techs this information. And even worse he stated "why would you want a TiVo? The X1 from Comcast is what I should have as it's a superior system." I think the look of disgust on my face was very clear b/c he changed the subject.

This is exactly why allowing Comcast to takeover Time Warner would be a horrible thing. It's clear customer service is not a priority. They lie. They misinform. From the top brass at Comcast Cares to the phone people to the technicians that come to my home. None of them have a clue. A year later and nothing has changed. If it were not for these forums, TiVo users would have no idea that a firmware upgrade is the reason for all this misery. Comcast is the worst!!


----------



## Pejota

jwbelcher said:


> Let us know how 1201 goes. That's the first I've seen of it (unless its a typo).


It's definitely 1201, with a build date of 3/12/14. So far it's been smooth sailing.


----------



## jwbelcher

Pejota said:


> It's definitely 1201, with a build date of 3/12/14. So far it's been smooth sailing.


Great to hear! Definitely the latest version to-date. Comcast did have copy protection issues with 1101 on non-TiVo boxes which stalled the roll-out. Maybe this rev will close out those areas still stuck on 1.5.2.


----------



## bmgoodman

clintavila said:


> I have been going round and round with Delerie Magee from Comcast Cares for 3months! It's become very clear they (Comcast) DO NOT care.


I'll do for you what another forum user did for me, which is recommend you file a complaint with the FCC. My months of runaround quickly turned into Comcast calling and calling ME to talk about upgrading my firmware, rather than the other way around! I think it was under 2 weeks from their first response to my complaint until they upgraded me. (And most of that was my delay in getting back to them!)

Look back in this thread for my other posts for what might be helpful information in your case.


----------



## clintavila

bmgoodman said:


> I'll do for you what another forum user did for me, which is recommend you file a complaint with the FCC. My months of runaround quickly turned into Comcast calling and calling ME to talk about upgrading my firmware, rather than the other way around! I think it was under 2 weeks from their first response to my complaint until they upgraded me. (And most of that was my delay in getting back to them!)
> 
> Look back in this thread for my other posts for what might be helpful information in your case.


Thanks bmgoodman. That is my next step. She actually finally responded again today and said she would look into it again as to why there is such a delay in me getting the firmware.

I remember reading in the recent TiVo quarterly report that TiVo users would all be getting the Comcast VOD feature activated on June 30th. I wonder A) if it will happen and B) If the newest firmware will come with it. It sure would be awesome to finally have VOD capability and all 6 tuners working. Crazy what a mess my upgrading from a TiVo Premiere to a Roamio Pro created.


----------



## hornmustang

I got the Comcast VOD app last month but no cable card firmware upgrade. You don't need updated firmware for the VOD app. VOD app works great. 6 tuners not so much.


----------



## clintavila

Good news. I got the firmware update.. Finally! It appears to have downloaded several hours ago. Gosh and it only took 3 months and 18 emails. Ugh! 

I am happy  to report that for the first time since I purchased my TiVo Roamio Pro all 6 tuners are working and all channels seem to be tuning perfectly. I tested and had 6 shows recording simultaneously. :up::up: Hooray! Boy this was a really painful process but I am happy that I can finally use my cable and TiVo to its full potential. 

I hope Comcast finishes this firmware roll out sooner than later and ends the misery and frustration we TiVo users are experiencing.


----------



## c_tripps_2k

clintavila said:


> Good news. I got the firmware update.. Finally! It appears to have downloaded several hours ago. Gosh and it only took 3 months and 18 emails. Ugh!
> 
> I am happy  to report that for the first time since I purchased my TiVo Roamio Pro all 6 tuners are working and all channels seem to be tuning perfectly. I tested and had 6 shows recording simultaneously. :up::up: Hooray! Boy this was a really painful process but I am happy that I can finally use my cable and TiVo to its full potential.
> 
> I hope Comcast finishes this firmware roll out sooner than later and ends the misery and frustration we TiVo users are experiencing.


Comcast will just find another way to make its customers miserable. Raise prices, implement data caps....... Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## mike-d

Pejota said:


> It's definitely 1201, with a build date of 3/12/14. So far it's been smooth sailing.


I am still at 1.5.3 1101. I am in the Baltimore/Westminster area, where are you located? I got to 1101 after a lot of work with comcast. They often say that cable cards are not supported anymore...


----------



## timroycny

I've just installed my TIVO Roamio Plus last night and a TIVO Mini. I have 1.5.2 3001 and my VOD feature is active and i was able to call up an episode of The Americans no problem. Just waiting on new firmware so I can have the correct number of streams. If I have TV on my main box and the mini and then record something I am then no longer authorized for view on my other streams.


----------



## pshivers

Next time a cable company states they no longer support CableCards, ask them to please put that new policy in writing as the FCC would be very interested in their decision not to follow Federal Regulations...


----------



## HarperVision

pshivers said:


> Next time a cable company states they no longer support CableCards, ask them to please put that new policy in writing as the FCC would be very interested in their decision not to follow Federal Regulations...


Bazinga!


----------



## timroycny

After posting to twitter Comcast Cares, emailing ([email protected]), opening a ticket with the normal Comcast phone support people and opening a FCC cablecard complaint I got a call from a local Executive Support Rep the next day while I was at work. He forwarded my info to the national engineer team while I was at work and he followed up with an email. By the time I got home that night I was able to view content on all 6 streams. I verified by recording 6 HD upper level channels and then played them all back after the fact and each was flawless. So far no more "your not authorized" messages even while having the Roaomio and the Mini up at the same time while recording other shows.

It should be noted that while I requested he see about getting them to upgrade my Cisco Card to the 1.5.3 firmware they did not. Whatever they did in the background to fix it wasn't related to firmware on my device. Perhaps they had to flag my account in the correct way or change something at a local head-end. Ill post here if I get any word back on what the fix was.


----------



## HazelW

timroycny said:


> After posting to twitter Comcast Cares, emailing ([email protected]), opening a ticket with the normal Comcast phone support people and opening a FCC cablecard complaint I got a call from a local Executive Support Rep the next day while I was at work. He forwarded my info to the national engineer team while I was at work and he followed up with an email. By the time I got home that night I was able to view content on all 6 streams. I verified by recording 6 HD upper level channels and then played them all back after the fact and each was flawless. So far no more "your not authorized" messages even while having the Roaomio and the Mini up at the same time while recording other shows.
> 
> It should be noted that while I requested he see about getting them to upgrade my Cisco Card to the 1.5.3 firmware they did not. Whatever they did in the background to fix it wasn't related to firmware on my device. Perhaps they had to flag my account in the correct way or change something at a local head-end. Ill post here if I get any word back on what the fix was.


If you don't have the 1.5.3 firmware, you will most likely have problems. It is a random error.


----------



## timroycny

Yup, foot in mouth. I got home today and my channels are telling me I'm not subscribed to them. I feel dumb for posting prematurely. Guess I'll keep working with the exec rep and hope they can get me that firmware after all.


----------



## Pejota

mike-d said:


> I am still at 1.5.3 1101. I am in the Baltimore/Westminster area, where are you located? I got to 1101 after a lot of work with comcast. They often say that cable cards are not supported anymore...


This is in Central Florida. I hadn't been in contact with Comcast at all about getting the firmware upgraded, yet one morning there it was.


----------



## hornmustang

So based on the information on this thread I finally filed a complaint with the FCC on Friday of last week. I have not been contacted by Comcast since filing the complaint, but this evening I noticed that my firmware had been updated to PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1201!!! I think the timing must be more than just coincidence with my FCC complaint.

I would highly encourage anyone that is still having problems to file an FCC complaint. The form on the FCC website is very easy to fill out. You can do it in less than 5 minutes, which is much quicker than any interaction you will have with Comcast. Who knew a federal government agency could actually be useful?


----------



## grey ghost

hornmustang said:


> So based on the information on this thread I finally filed a complaint with the FCC on Friday of last week. I have not been contacted by Comcast since filing the complaint, but this evening I noticed that my firmware had been updated to PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1201!!! I think the timing must be more than just coincidence with my FCC complaint.
> 
> I would highly encourage anyone that is still having problems to file an FCC complaint. The form on the FCC website is very easy to fill out. You can do it in less than 5 minutes, which is much quicker than any interaction you will have with Comcast. Who knew a federal government agency could actually be useful?


I hate to bust your bubble, but I got the same 1.5.3 1201 update last night. I haven't spoken to anybody from Comcast in months and I've filed no FCC complaints. Afraid it was a random coincidence

6 tuners here I come, finally


----------



## hornmustang

Well glad to see that it is finally being rolled out. Nice to have my Tivo fully functional after 9 months.


----------



## timroycny

What state are you both in?


----------



## pshivers

For all anyone knows, General roll outs of 153.1101 and newer may be the direct results of so many FCC complaints being filed....


----------



## hornmustang

I'm in GA 30041. The firmware fixed all of my problems. Dare I say the Tivo has been perfect ever since.


----------



## DB_0673

JWhites said:


> In the cablecard diagnostic screen what is the H/W model? It may be possible the old Scientific Atlanta M cards only support 4 tuners and not the 6 the Cisco M cards do. Scientific Atlanta has the PKM600 and PKM800 M-cards.





generaltso said:


> My card is a PKM800 from 2007. The firmware is listed as 1 "PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001"


Do I understand that an older card with the correct firmware listed above will work in a Roamio
I currently have a Tivo HD (5 yrs old) that has the same firmware as listed. I am planning to replace it with a basic Roamio. should my card work or should I get a new one
If my current card will work, do I just put it in the Roamio and then call Comcast to pair it with the new device?

thanks 
Dan


----------



## weaver

DB_0673 said:


> Do I understand that an older card with the correct firmware listed above will work in a Roamio
> I currently have a Tivo HD (5 yrs old) that has the same firmware as listed. I am planning to replace it with a basic Roamio. should my card work or should I get a new one
> If my current card will work, do I just put it in the Roamio and then call Comcast to pair it with the new device?
> 
> thanks
> Dan


Since the basic Roamio is 4 tuners, it should work fine.

Calling Comcast should work, just let them know it is currently paired to the TiVo HD in case they need to unpaid the card with that unit first.


----------



## DB_0673

weaver said:


> Since the basic Roamio is 4 tuners, it should work fine.
> 
> Calling Comcast should work, just let them know it is currently paired to the TiVo HD in case they need to unpaid the card with that unit first.


As I read more I see that some are saying that an even newer firmware is needed

Weaver, just to be clear, were you saying that firmware PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 should work with a 4 tuner Roamio or were you talking about the newer 1.5.3 firmware

Dan


----------



## pshivers

The 152_F.p.nnnn firmware will work with the 4 tuner Roamios. 1.5.3_F.p.1101 or newer is required for 6 tuner Roamios to operate to their full capabilities...


----------



## DB_0673

pshivers said:


> The 152_F.p.nnnn firmware will work with the 4 tuner Roamios. 1.5.3_F.p.1101 or newer is required for 6 tuner Roamios to operate to their full capabilities...


thanks,

Entering one of Comcast's circles of Hell, trying to resolve an issue is the only thing that keeps me from upgrading from my Tivo HD. I think now with the help all you have given that I should have a hopefully smooth transition.

I always thought the best advertisement that Dish could ever make would be an ad with nothing but the Comcast customer service number on it, It could say call this and you will buy Dish

Dan


----------



## DB_0673

Well, I bit the bullet and ordered the Roamio, should arrive next week. fingers crossed
Dan


----------



## HarperVision

DB_0673 said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and ordered the Roamio, should arrive next week. fingers crossed Dan


Yeah, and after you have to talk to Comcast, the middle one will be sticking straight up in the air, haha!


----------



## DB_0673

HarperVision said:


> Yeah, and after you have to talk to Comcast, the middle one will be sticking straight up in the air, haha!



Dan


----------



## CoxInPHX

pshivers said:


> The 152_F.p.nnnn firmware will work with the 4 tuner Roamios. *1.5.3_F.p.1101 or newer is required for 6 tuner Roamios* to operate to their full capabilities...


This is not completely correct.
Cisco CableCARD OS Version PKEY1.5.*3_F.p.0601* works fine with 6 Tuners w/o any issues that I have encountered with Cox Communications.


----------



## hornmustang

I was also having random tuner errors using only 4 tuners and dolby audio drops with 1.5.2 firmware. All were fixed with the upgrade to 1.5.3_F.p.1301.


----------



## timroycny

After working with the Exec Rep for NH for a week he got in touch with a national engineer who in turn put in a request with a engineering team in Pennsylvania and they were able to push the 1.5.3.1101 firmware to my cable card up in Southern NH today while I was at work!!! I'll monitor and see if I get any more authorization problems with the new firmware in place.


----------



## timroycny

So far so good with 1.5.3.1101. My Ipad TIVO app works flawlessly watching live TV and recording and streaming immediately with no errors unlike before. I also tested 6 recordings simultaneously again and it works. Ill try once a day for the next few days and report back.


----------



## timroycny

Another few days and zero issues with 1.5.3.1101.


----------



## Mike Oxbig

This is the message I have on my tivo premiere. Before I move my cable card to roamio, I just want to make sure the firmware is current. Does this look right?


----------



## lessd

Mike Oxbig said:


> This is the message I have on my tivo premiere. Before I move my cable card to roamio, I just want to make sure the firmware is current. Does this look right?


That exactly what I have on my Moto card from Comcast (boot, FW and FW* are all the same). You should be good to go!


----------



## Mike Oxbig

lessd said:


> That exactly what I have on my Moto card from Comcast (boot, FW and FW* are all the same). You should be good to go!


Sounds good. Just to confirm.. Tuner 5 and 6 work for you?


----------



## Mike Oxbig

I only ask because the premiere doesn't show the whole string of numbers
1.5.3.1101

I don't know if the premiere doesn't show it but roamio will???


----------



## AdamNJ

Mike Oxbig said:


> This is the message I have on my tivo premiere. Before I move my cable card to roamio, I just want to make sure the firmware is current. Does this look right?





Mike Oxbig said:


> I only ask because the premiere doesn't show the whole string of numbers
> 1.5.3.1101
> 
> I don't know if the premiere doesn't show it but roamio will???


You have a moto card. The 1.5.3.1101 firmware being talked about is for the Cisco/sa cards.


----------



## Mike Oxbig

Ok, I see what my confusion was. So the moto card I have has the correct version for the roamio? I didn't see any reference to it. I see that Lessd said it's working but is the FW I have the current (latest)


----------



## lessd

Mike Oxbig said:


> Sounds good. Just to confirm.. Tuner 5 and 6 work for you?


Never had the problem, never knew about the problem until this Thread.


----------



## mbanks850

I figure I would add my voice to the mix. I have a Roamio Plus in Connecticut with a Cisco card running 1.5.2.3001 and I am getting the not authorized error on some channels.

Dropping it down to 4 tuners (88634) gets things working. Hopefully I can get the 1.5.3 firmware soon.


----------



## jrock

I got my Roamio last November and had a problem with it rebooting to start but got a new cable card then it was fine up until last months software update. Now tuner 5 and 6 will not authorize so I keep missing shows. I have tried everything and like others only able to fix it by switching to 4 tuners.

I have PKEY 1.5.2_F.p.3001 and my local comcast office doesn't seem to know anything about it and says they only have that type card. How do you get a newer card? I live in Connecticut and use the Clinton comcast office. Does my local comcast office have to support this card type or can I get it from a different place?

It really sucks because I spent a lot of money on this and got a life time sub. The only plus to it right now is that its 5 times faster than my old 4 tuner premiere.


----------



## HarperVision

jrock said:


> I got my Roamio last November and had a problem with it rebooting to start but got a new cable card then it was fine up until last months software update. Now tuner 5 and 6 will not authorize so I keep missing shows. I have tried everything and like others only able to fix it by switching to 4 tuners. I have PKEY 1.5.2_F.p.3001 and my local comcast office doesn't seem to know anything about it and says they only have that type card. How do you get a newer card? I live in Connecticut and use the Clinton comcast office. Does my local comcast office have to support this card type or can I get it from a different place? It really sucks because I spent a lot of money on this and got a life time sub. The only plus to it right now is that its 5 times faster than my old 4 tuner premiere.


You don't need a new card. You just need your current card's firmware updated to at least PKEY 1.5.3_F.p.0601 at the minimum or preferably PKEY 1.5.3_F.p.1101. Most have gotten success by filing a claim with the FCC that your local office isn't supporting 6 tuners on Cablecard when they're offering 6 tuner DVRs. Also I've heard people have had success contacting @comcastcares.


----------



## mbanks850

In this thread, http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/Cisco-Firmware-1-5-3-1101/m-p/2211900/highlight/false#M104050

Comcast says the firmware update for the Cisco/SA cards is due for CT in July


----------



## jrock

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jonnyfive

So if I plug my TV straight into the wall, I get a bunch of channels (I'm assuming this is from the digital tuner in my TV??). However, I can't get my tivo connected because it won't work at all without a cablecard (I don't pay for any cable service, just COX internet). If I get one of the ebay cablecards, will I then be able to tune my tivo to all these same channels as my TV is getting?!


----------



## speedy2

jonnyfive said:


> So if I plug my TV straight into the wall, I get a bunch of channels (I'm assuming this is from the digital tuner in my TV??). However, I can't get my tivo connected because it won't work at all without a cablecard (I don't pay for any cable service, just COX internet). If I get one of the ebay cablecards, will I then be able to tune my tivo to all these same channels as my TV is getting?!


As far as I know the cable card has to be activated by your service provider. Most cable systems won't let you own your own cable card anyway. You would have rent a card from your service provider to get the channel mapping info you need for the TiVo guide to work and know where the channels are. You can call COX and ask them if you can get your own card activated or not. Best to do that before you buy one off ebay.


----------



## jonnyfive

speedy2 said:


> As far as I know the cable card has to be activated by your service provider. Most cable systems won't let you own your own cable card anyway. You would have rent a card from your service provider to get the channel mapping info you need for the TiVo guide to work and know where the channels are. You can call COX and ask them if you can get your own card activated or not. Best to do that before you buy one off ebay.


I read in a thread elsewhere on this site that the ebay card is simply a way to trick the tivo unit into mapping the free channels which are available, since it does not allow you to do so without a card installed?


----------



## lessd

jonnyfive said:


> I read in a thread elsewhere on this site that the ebay card is simply a way to trick the tivo unit into mapping the free channels which are available, since it does not allow you to do so without a card installed?


For Comcast systems the card would have to have been first activated by the same head end as you system has, then the card will work in your system for the expanded ch if that what was original activated. However a Comcast tech told me the cards have a 45 or 60 day time out if not activated and getting a signal from the head end. If the seller of the card had canceled service on the card that 45 to 60 day may brick your card. YMMV by system.

I have gotten TiVos to upgrade with a cable card installed from a different cable system than I have, I could not get any ch as the TiVo would just keep saying acquiring ch, after 12 hours I gave up. The card was the same Moto card used in my own system but that convinced me not to even try purchasing any card from E-Bay.


----------



## mike-d

jonnyfive said:


> So if I plug my TV straight into the wall, I get a bunch of channels (I'm assuming this is from the digital tuner in my TV??). However, I can't get my tivo connected because it won't work at all without a cablecard (I don't pay for any cable service, just COX internet). If I get one of the ebay cablecards, will I then be able to tune my tivo to all these same channels as my TV is getting?!


Your TV is most likely picking up the "Clear QAM" channels provided by your cable company. These are unencrypted digital channels that are using the Clear QAM protocol. TIVO does not support Clear QAM, but instead requires a cable card, activated by your cable company.


----------



## lessd

mike-d said:


> Your TV is most likely picking up the "Clear QAM" channels provided by your cable company. These are unencrypted digital channels that are using the Clear QAM protocol. TIVO does not support Clear QAM, but instead requires a cable card, activated by your cable company.


I never tried with the Roamio but the Premiere sure does support clear QAM, as of now Comcast (in my area) has encrypted all ch so I can't test out if the Roamio does support clear QAM.


----------



## CharlesH

Except for some small cable companies that allow you to buy cablecards from them, isn't it a pretty good bet that any cablecard bought on eBay/CraigsList/whatever is stolen? The whole idea of cablecards is to put authentication in a card rather than requiring the user to rent a set-top box, so it make sense (to me, anyway), that cable companies want to be able to control the cards on their system.


----------



## lessd

CharlesH said:


> Except for some small cable companies that allow you to buy cablecards from them, isn't it a pretty good bet that any cablecard bought on eBay/CraigsList/whatever is stolen? The whole idea of cablecards is to put authentication in a card rather than requiring the user to rent a set-top box, so it make sense (to me, anyway), that cable companies want to be able to control the cards on their system.


May not be stolen, just not returned when the cable service was canceled, the person moved and did not think to take the cable card out of the TiVo, may have even been charged for the cable card, so now try to sell it.


----------



## jonnyfive

That's just plain wrong. You are allowed to own any piece of hardware (let's not get carried away with weapons and military items). You can in fact purchase a cablecard to avoid the monthly "lease" fee, and it is in fact law that the cable company must allow you to do so. However, you cannot just buy a card and expect to be able to "steal" tv. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## CrispyCritter

jonnyfive said:


> You can in fact purchase a cablecard to avoid the monthly "lease" fee, and it is in fact law that the cable company must allow you to do so.


Yes, your cable company cannot interfere with you buying a cablecard on Ebay - that much is true. They are under no obligation whatsoever to allow you to buy a cablecard that will work on their system, however. There is no law that states otherwise.


----------



## lessd

jonnyfive said:


> That's just plain wrong. You are allowed to own any piece of hardware (let's not get carried away with weapons and military items). You can in fact purchase a cablecard to avoid the monthly "lease" fee, and it is in fact law that the cable company must allow you to do so. However, you cannot just buy a card and expect to be able to "steal" tv. It doesn't work that way.


You move and forget to take out and return the cable card in your TiVo, the cable co charges you for the cable card and you pay them. Now do you own the cable card ?? I not saying you can use that card to steal cable just that you own the card and now can sell it.


----------



## lpwcomp

jonnyfive said:


> That's just plain wrong. You are allowed to own any piece of hardware (let's not get carried away with weapons and military items). You can in fact purchase a cablecard to avoid the monthly "lease" fee, and *it is in fact law that the cable company must allow you to do so*. However, you cannot just buy a card and expect to be able to "steal" tv. It doesn't work that way.


Cite please.


----------



## andyf

Comcast Houston is upgrading the firmware on 2 of my 3 CableCards. Right now. Wow! That was unexpected. Version PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1201


----------



## reneg

andyf said:


> Comcast Houston is upgrading the firmware on 2 of my 3 CableCards. Right now. Wow! That was unexpected. Version PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1201


Mine updated too in Houston to the same version cablecard firmware.


----------



## jonra

I've read this entire thread, or actually about 90% of it...

Ever since I added a second mini to my roamio this problem has increased to the point where I had to call comcast. I got absolutely nowhere. 

I have a SA/Cisco Cable Card PKM800 with 1.5.2.F.F.p.3001 made 7/6/2011

I had to call because recording were not being made due to unauthorized channels I am supposed to get. After talking to not only tier 2 comcast tech support, the cable card dept at comcast, and many other tech people at comcast - they didn't know anything about any firm ware updating for cable cards. The cable card department only knows how to pair cable cards to tivo. I am in Fauquier County Virginia.

Finally Comcast transferred me to Tivo. Tivo had no contacts or ways at comcast for the newer firm ware pushed out to me. They could only recommend going to the my local comcast office and exchange for a newer cable card that hopefully will have the latest firm ware that can handle a 6 tuner Roamio. 

I will report back if I get lucky or not...


----------



## JolDC

jonra said:


> I've read this entire thread, or actually about 90% of it...
> 
> Ever since I added a second mini to my roamio this problem has increased to the point where I had to call comcast. I got absolutely nowhere.
> 
> I have a SA/Cisco Cable Card PKM800 with 1.5.2.F.F.p.3001 made 7/6/2011
> 
> I had to call because recording were not being made due to unauthorized channels I am supposed to get. After talking to not only tier 2 comcast tech support, the cable card dept at comcast, and many other tech people at comcast - they didn't know anything about any firm ware updating for cable cards. The cable card department only knows how to pair cable cards to tivo. I am in Fauquier County Virginia.
> 
> Finally Comcast transferred me to Tivo. Tivo had no contacts or ways at comcast for the newer firm ware pushed out to me. They could only recommend going to the my local comcast office and exchange for a newer cable card that hopefully will have the latest firm ware that can handle a 6 tuner Roamio.
> 
> I will report back if I get lucky or not...


In a separate thread, people are having success getting their firmware upgraded by posting to a Comcast forum: Post in other thread with Comcast Forum Link


----------



## jonra

Thanks! JolDC for the link. I just saw ComcastTeds thread at comcast. Hopefully this will save me a trip and further frustration with missing recordings and having to deal with multiple unaware comcast customer service reps. at comcast. Poor Tivo has to deal with this. I think many customers will probably give up and sell or return their tivos because of this.


----------



## blacknoi

Not sure if its exactly related, but over the past week or so, I'll be watching a channel I get, then all of a sudden it will freeze, and then say I'm not authorized to watch this channel.

The fix is go channel up then back to the original channel I was watching and its OK again.

I have tivo suggestions turned off as well as having all channels I dont subscribe to hidden from my channel guide.

I'm at a loss as to why this is happening MID-viewing of the channel in question.

Is there a way to tell which tuner I'm using (like if its #5 or #6) to watch a given channel?


----------



## jrock

I had to disable tuner 5 and 6 it got so bad. No problems at all since I have done that other than now I can only record 4 shows at once. I am on that comcast thread that was linked above and many people in there have been getting the update from ComcastTeds. I'm still waiting for mine but he says they are working on it.

It seems TiVo customer support and Comcast customer support know nothing about this issue or how to fix it. The problem is the firmware is not live and no matter how many cards you swap out you won't get one with the new firmware on it from comcast. They are just starting to roll out the new version in certain markets but I guess the new version has issues with other devices (non tivo ones) so its fixing one problem for them but creating another.

I saw a thread that they are coming out with a new non cable card TiVo that does software authentication instead of using a cable card with comcast. I guess in the future that will fix the issue but probably will need to buy a next gen TiVo for that


----------



## jonra

thanks for the info jrock. If i don't get the 1101 firmware update I will switch to 4 tuners as well. I have already posted & PMed on the comcast - Re: Cisco Firmware 1.5.3.1101 board and we'll see if he pushes it out to me. 

Obviously 6 tuners are not ready for prime time on comcast. I now wish I had kept my 3 tivo HDs - at least they received all the stations & never missed a recording.


----------



## jonra

Success! As instructed here I messaged ComcastTeds at the comcast board this morning. He messaged back a couple hours later that, "I have submitted the request for your cablecard. Thanks for your patience." 5 minutes later my cablecard was updating the firmware & I just checked and I am now on 1.5.3 1101

Thanks Ted & everyone on this board that helps...


----------



## jrock

Woohoo I just checked mine and I got mine too!! ComcasTeds is the man!! Anyone with this problem contact him and he will fix it!!


----------



## kdoohan

I've had this problem for the past month and found the answer in these forums. thanks so much!

I'm a Charter Cable Malibu, CA customer with a TiVo Roamio Pro and three TiVo Minis. Once I hooked up the Minis, I discovered that the 6th tuner wasn't working. Two service calls and I felt that I was getting the runaround from Charter blaming TiVo. Finally I found these forums and saw posts that helped.

Problem is the CableCard firmware.
CABLEcard firmware needs to be 1.5.2.2801 or later as indicated at the link below
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566/
On 3rd call, the tech brought a NEWER CABLEcard than I had installed and presto. 6th tuner works.

Don't take no for an answer Charter customers. Demand a newer CABLEcard. My current one is PKEY1.5.3.1101 and is working perfectly. Charter has them. It just isn't easy to find someone there who understands the problem.


----------



## pshivers

kdoohan said:


> I've had this problem for the past month and found the answer in these forums. thanks so much!
> 
> I'm a Charter Cable Malibu, CA customer with a TiVo Roamio Pro and three TiVo Minis. Once I hooked up the Minis, I discovered that the 6th tuner wasn't working. Two service calls and I felt that I was getting the runaround from Charter blaming TiVo. Finally I found these forums and saw posts that helped.
> 
> Problem is the CableCard firmware.
> CABLEcard firmware needs to be 1.5.2.2801 or later as indicated at the link below
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566/
> On 3rd call, the tech brought a NEWER CABLEcard than I had installed and presto. 6th tuner works.
> 
> Don't take no for an answer Charter customers. Demand a newer CABLEcard. My current one is PKEY1.5.3.1101 and is working perfectly. Charter has them. It just isn't easy to find someone there who understands the problem.


Glad you were able to get your firmware problem resolved. Charter only recently received a number of brand new CableCards, according to the Techs the new cards all have PKEY1.5.3.1101 on them. BTW PKEY1.5.3.1101 is the minimum firmware release your will need to correct the 6 tuner problem despite what Tivo says on their website, (1.5.2.2801). Before Charter got their new batch of Cards in it was a crap-shoot if their offices would even have a cablecard available for their customers here in Sunny Southern California...


----------



## HarperVision

pshivers said:


> Glad you were able to get your firmware problem resolved. Charter only recently received a number of brand new CableCards, according to the Techs the new cards all have PKEY1.5.3.1101 on them. *BTW PKEY1.5.3.1101 is the minimum firmware release your will need to correct the 6 tuner problem despite what Tivo says on their website, (1.5.2.2801).* Before Charter got their new batch of Cards in it was a crap-shoot if their offices would even have a cablecard available for their customers here in Sunny Southern California...


PKEY1.5.3._0601 is actually the bare minimum to get all 6 tuners and will also work. TiVo updated their software a generation or two ago which allowed the unit to attempt re-tunes on channels that initially didn't tune the channel correctly. This TiVo patch worked quite well as a stopgap until the MSOs got their acts together and updated CC FW.


----------



## ljknight

jrock said:


> Woohoo I just checked mine and I got mine too!! ComcasTeds is the man!! Anyone with this problem contact him and he will fix it!!


ComcastTeds updated my CC firmware. 
What a guy!


----------



## CoxInPHX

Cox Arizona updated the Cisco CC Firmware this morning.

The new build is OS Version PKEY1.5.3_F.p.*1301 *- Build Apr 4 2014


----------



## nooneuknow

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox Arizona updated the Cisco CC Firmware this morning.
> 
> The new build is OS Version PKEY1.5.3_F.p.*1301 *- Build Apr 4 2014


Your sig needs updating, then. 

I wonder if/when it hits the southern NV Cox market...


----------



## CoxInPHX

nooneuknow said:


> Your sig needs updating, then.
> 
> I wonder if/when it hits the southern NV Cox market...


Done 

I hope a Tuning Adapter firmware update is next ???

Since Cox Las Vegas is now under the management of Cox Arizona, I would assume it will happen very soon.


----------



## nooneuknow

CoxInPHX said:


> Done
> 
> I hope a Tuning Adapter firmware update is next ???
> 
> Since Cox Las Vegas is now under the management of Cox Arizona, I would assume it will happen very soon.


I was thinking the same thing. I think the TAs need newer firmware, more than the cablecards, since I'm running all 4-tuner Roamios, and I think the TAs are still on the same firmware as when I picked them up (new).

I'm a bit worried about when (the time of day/night) they'll roll it. Due to conflicts, I have things that record in the 1-3AM slot they use when being considerate (smart) about rollouts.


----------



## deepthinker

I called and explained the situation. I even gave the CSR the link to the TiVo site showing the required firmware version etc. and that it is a known issue. She pulled it up and saw it for herself while we were on the phone together. She then took down very detailed information, put me on hold, and then said she was sending it to her supervisor who be should calling me back. Guess we'll see. Hopefully it doesn't take going the FCC complaint route as a lot of other folks have had to do.


----------



## nooneuknow

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox Arizona updated the Cisco CC Firmware this morning.
> 
> The new build is OS Version PKEY1.5.3_F.p.*1301 *- Build Apr 4 2014


Cox southern NV rolled it at 2AM near the beginning of this week. As usual, I had a conflict replay recording at that time and lost it. Upon completion, everything was bricked until a full power-cycle reboot. Their own equipment can reboot itself. TiVo users have to hope they aren't out of town, or too busy not watching TV, to not notice the bricked state.

There was absolutely no TV-related functionality on any of mine, before my manual intervention (to define the "bricked until" part).

So far, I'm not impressed. In the lead-time before it, problems arose. They continued afterward. I'm getting a lot of "like as-if I had pressed a 3 second skip ahead button" issues, skipping back does not fix it.

It might have nothing to do with the cc firmware, since this kind of thing tends to always happen around their yearly "free" internet speed double lead-time, which they've been advertising. Any insight on this? The links they say to go to, in their excessive commercials on it, don't even mention it.


----------



## andyf

nooneuknow said:


> Cox southern NV rolled it at 2AM near the beginning of this week. As usual, I had a conflict replay recording at that time and lost it. Upon completion, everything was bricked until a full power-cycle reboot. Their own equipment can reboot itself. TiVo users have to hope they aren't out of town, or too busy not watching TV, to not notice the bricked state.
> 
> There was absolutely no TV-related functionality on any of mine, before my manual intervention (to define the "bricked until" part).
> 
> So far, I'm not impressed. In the lead-time before it, problems arose. They continued afterward. I'm getting a lot of "like as-if I had pressed a 3 second skip ahead button" issues, skipping back does not fix it.
> 
> It might have nothing to do with the cc firmware, since this kind of thing tends to always happen around their yearly "free" internet speed double lead-time, which they've been advertising. Any insight on this? The links they say to go to, in their excessive commercials on it, don't even mention it.


First time ever I'm seeing something like you describe. Happy to not say "I don't see this" to you..

I'm on Comcast.

I got 1.5.3.1201 recently and I do see spates of a brief pause and what looks like a 3 second or so FF. My older shows from back in early July show this a lot. I haven't caught up yet but live TV seems to do it a little less frequently now. It's just a tiny hiccup now where you don't necessarily see it but do hear the audio stutter a little. Rather than complain about it, it's better than getting the V58 error and losing the entire evenings recordings.

Didn't see it on 1.5.3.1101 which I managed to get via backdoor contacts a long time ago.


----------



## nooneuknow

andyf said:


> First time ever I'm seeing something like you describe. Happy to not say "I don't see this" to you..
> 
> I'm on Comcast.
> 
> I got 1.5.3.1201 recently and I do see spates of a brief pause and what looks like a 3 second or so FF. My older shows from back in early July show this a lot. I haven't caught up yet but live TV seems to do it a little less frequently now. It's just a tiny hiccup now where you don't necessarily see it but do hear the audio stutter a little. Rather than complain about it, it's better than getting the V58 error and losing the entire evenings recordings.
> 
> Didn't see it on 1.5.3.1101 which I managed to get via backdoor contacts a long time ago.


...and I'm not offended, or wondering WTF? You provided a possible reason why "you don't see this". You have Comcast; I have Cox. That's all I ever ask for, rather than simply saying it in a way that offers no further input as to why one person experiences something another doesn't.

Then you added some valid "it could be worse" input. You are right about that.

Now if a few others who always report the issues they don't have, would do it in the way you did, I'd often be in a much better mood.


----------



## andyf

Note I said "Happy to NOT say ...." since I did see something similar.


----------



## nooneuknow

andyf said:


> Note I said "Happy to NOT say ...." since I did see something similar.


My bad. I missed one word, and it changed the whole context, as I read the rest. I wondered about the seemingly contradictory latter portion. But, am glad I didn't call you out on it, as I'd be completely wrong to have done so.

My eyes are still re-adjusting after hours of showing a family member how to use her new android phone... I probably look as cross-eyed as I feel...


----------



## nooneuknow

andyf said:


> Note I said "Happy to NOT say ...." since I did see something similar.


I'm now on my third instance of losing ALL channels (no picture or sound), without ANY error message, and the only cure is rebooting all the Roamios (They all go down at the same time). Nothing exactly like this ever happened before the "PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1301" cablecard firmware update!

I tried multiple ways of trying to resolve it.

Disconnect & Reconnect:
USB to TA
Power to TA
Coax to TA
Coax to TiVo

HDUI reboot
Full TiVo reboot from menu - ONLY way to resolve it.

So, it has to be internal to the TiVo, or the cablecard within it (or some interaction between the two), right?

I don't find it to be coincidence that something this extreme starts after the firmware update, especially since this was the same state they were in after the update completed, until I rebooted them...

You were right! Things could be worse, like missed recordings, without an error code, or self-resolving, or any certainty of what exactly is going wrong/going on, and why. My comments about the pre/post update 3 second skips ahead are trivial, in comparison to this.


----------



## deepthinker

deepthinker said:


> I called and explained the situation. I even gave the CSR the link to the TiVo site showing the required firmware version etc. and that it is a known issue. She pulled it up and saw it for herself while we were on the phone together. She then took down very detailed information, put me on hold, and then said she was sending it to her supervisor who be should calling me back. Guess we'll see. Hopefully it doesn't take going the FCC complaint route as a lot of other folks have had to do.


After a lot of back and forth phone calls with Charter over the last month or so it finally ended up with a truck roll today. I actually ended up with a local tech that owns TiVo units (started with ReplayTV) and knew the issue well. I finally have all 6 tuners working!!! The guy just left. I can also confirm a lot of what Chas_M has also said in the Charter CC Firmware Upgrade thread about this issue with Charter in the Dallas-Fort Worth area in particular based on my conversations with the tech.

The tech that came to my house had been fully briefed on the situation beforehand by the CSR, who by the way never could get an answer on a solution from her people, fellow supervisors, managers, etc. But she kept sticking with it and calling me at least once a week to tell me she hadn't forgotten me(Kudos to her!!!). Anyway tech said he came with several CC's just to be safe. The two he brought into the house first were both the "green front faced colored" Scientific Atlanta branded PKM800 cards and when popped into my two units already had 1.5.3._F.p.1101 on them. It just took his calling to get them paired up and I was in business.

Now as for our conversations, remember he is also a TiVo owner, he said if anything goes wrong with either of these two cards he brought with the green colored front and I need a new one to make absolutely sure I get another green colored one to replace it. He wasn't using model numbers during our talk, but I knew what he meant. He flat out confirmed that the white colored front face Cisco/S.A. PKM803 cards have not nor does he know of any plan for them to get newer firmware. He said techs can't request certain firmware to be pushed to "any" card. The card will only get what the headend has loaded for that model and the PKM803, at least here in DFW on Charter, is stuck with 1.52_F.p.2401 for the foreseeable future.

In short, if you have the tuner issue with Charter cable here in Dallas-Fort Worth, have a Cisco/S.A. model PKM803 card, and don't have a local store nearby to go to and demand a PKM800 card, then you'll have to hit up the CSR's to get a truck roll explicitly stating the tech has to bring a model PKM800 card or he/she will be wasting a trip.

Oh and one last thing, hope and pray they have a PKM800 at all, because the tech here today told me these PKM800 ones have been hard to come by lately. He said he rarely gets calls for needing them except for the occasional random Roamio Plus/Pro owner like myself.

This thread and possibly the Charter CC Firmware Upgrade really should be stickied to the top of the Roamio forum.


----------



## deepthinker

Here is what I had before and after the tech came today for the reference of others.

*"OLD" Cards with tuner issue*
CableCARD# 1
Card Manufacturer= Cisco (White colored front with logo)
Model= PowerKEY Multi-Stream Model PKM803
Hardware Version= HW 1.0F
Manufacture Date= 11/04/2011
Firmware Version= FKEY1.52_F.p.2401

CableCARD# 2
Card Manufacturer= Cisco (White colored front with logo)
Model= PowerKEY Multi-Stream Model PKM803
Hardware Version= HW 1.0F
Manufacture Date= 07/08/2011
Firmware Version= FKEY1.52_F.p.2401

*"NEW" Cards with working 6 Tuners*
CableCARD# 1
Card Manufacturer= Scientific Atlanta (Green color front, no Cisco, just S.A. logo)
Model= PowerKEY Multi-Stream Model PKM800
Hardware Version= HW 1.2F
Manufacture Date= 06/07/2007
Firmware Version= FKEY1.53_F.p.1101

CableCARD# 2
Card Manufacturer= Scientific Atlanta (Green color front, no Cisco, just S.A. logo)
Model= PowerKEY Multi-Stream Model PKM800
Hardware Version= HW 1.2F
Manufacture Date= 07/27/2007
Firmware Version= FKEY1.53_F.p.1101

How f'ing stupid is it of Charter that I needed two CC's 4 years older made in 2007 to get newer software to enable all 6 tuners versus the two newer CC's made in 2011??? This still just baffles me.


----------



## AdamNJ

deepthinker said:


> Here is what I had before and after the tech came today for the reference of others.
> 
> *"OLD" Cards with tuner issue*
> CableCARD# 1
> Card Manufacturer= Cisco (White colored front with logo)
> Model= PowerKEY Multi-Stream Model PKM803
> Hardware Version= HW 1.0F
> Manufacture Date= 11/04/2011
> Firmware Version= FKEY1.52_F.p.2401
> 
> CableCARD# 2
> Card Manufacturer= Cisco (White colored front with logo)
> Model= PowerKEY Multi-Stream Model PKM803
> Hardware Version= HW 1.0F
> Manufacture Date= 07/08/2011
> Firmware Version= FKEY1.52_F.p.2401
> 
> *"NEW" Cards with working 6 Tuners*
> CableCARD# 1
> Card Manufacturer= Scientific Atlanta (Green color front, no Cisco, just S.A. logo)
> Model= PowerKEY Multi-Stream Model PKM800
> Hardware Version= HW 1.2F
> Manufacture Date= 06/07/2007
> Firmware Version= FKEY1.53_F.p.1101
> 
> CableCARD# 2
> Card Manufacturer= Scientific Atlanta (Green color front, no Cisco, just S.A. logo)
> Model= PowerKEY Multi-Stream Model PKM800
> Hardware Version= HW 1.2F
> Manufacture Date= 07/27/2007
> Firmware Version= FKEY1.53_F.p.1101
> 
> How f'ing stupid is it of Charter that I needed two CC's 4 years older made in 2007 to get newer software to enable all 6 tuners versus the two newer CC's made in 2011??? This still just baffles me.


It's all about the firmware. The manufacture date doesn't matter...I'm sure the internals of the cards at are the same. They could have easily pushed the newer firmware to your "old" cards as cablevision did last year.


----------



## deepthinker

AdamNJ said:


> It's all about the firmware. The manufacture date doesn't matter...I'm sure the internals of the cards at are the same. They could have easily pushed the newer firmware to your "old" cards as cablevision did last year.


Oh yeah, I have no doubt that this is just another cable company doing crap that makes no sense, as I've see a post of someone on TWC with a PKM803 card having the newer software. I just posted all that for those that wanted a reference etc. and was meant more specifically for those that might see this later that live in the DFW area using Charter. ;-)


----------



## HarperVision

deepthinker said:


> Oh yeah, I have no doubt that this is just another cable company doing crap that makes no sense, as *I've see a post of someone on TWC with a PKM803 card having the newer software.* I just posted all that for those that wanted a reference etc. and was meant more specifically for those that might see this later that live in the DFW area using Charter. ;-)


I have FW 1101 on an 803 card using TWC, so it's certainly possible.

I thought I heard here at some point it was because the 803 cards were being reserved for their own STBs and the older ones were used to give to customers with retail Cablecard tuners like TiVo, Moxi, Ceton, Silicon Dust, etc.


----------



## nooneuknow

Cox (in my market) used to only use PKM802 cards in their own leased equipment, and only issue PKM800 cards for retail device users.

At some point they started randomly handing out both cards to retail users, and trying to get one of their STBs which had the PKM802 cards, became nearly impossible. They were desirable, because they were the first STBs to have a HDMI output in my market, rather than DVI.


----------



## tim1724

HarperVision said:


> I have FW 1101 on an 803 card using TWC, so it's certainly possible.
> 
> I thought I heard here at some point it was because the 803 cards were being reserved for their own STBs and the older ones were used to give to customers with retail Cablecard tuners like TiVo, Moxi, Ceton, Silicon Dust, etc.


oh, of course it's possible.

It's just Charter being stupid. (big surprise to everyone I'm sure) For some unknown reason they just refuse to upgrade the firmware on PK803 cards.


----------



## t1voproof

I filed a FCC complaint regarding this issue. Comcast offered me a $20 credit for the hassle. It's pretty easy to file a complaint with the FCC. http://www.fcc.gov/complaints


----------



## gmacted

tim1724 said:


> oh, of course it's possible.
> 
> It's just Charter being stupid. (big surprise to everyone I'm sure) For some unknown reason they just refuse to upgrade the firmware on PK803 cards.


Not true. I convinced Charter to upgrade the firmware on my Cisco 803 CableCard back in April (2014). Trust me when I say it wasn't easy, but they did it.

Cisco Cable Card HW: 0803 Ver. 0010

Firmware: PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101, Jun 6 2013, 16:26:59


----------



## davispeden

Heads up to those of you in the Katy/Houston area. I started noticing missed recordings in the last two days, and it turns out that Comcast reverted my CC firmware back to PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001. Just sent a new reflash request to [email protected]. Pain in the *ss.


----------



## Hank4

TiVoMargret said:


> If the CableCARD in your Roamio does not support 6 tuners, here is how to reduce the number of tuners Roamio will use:
> 
> Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List
> and enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell Roamio the how many tuners it can use.
> - 88633 = use 3 tuners
> - 88634 = use 4 tuners
> - 88635 = use 5 tuners
> - 88636 = use 6 tuners
> 
> You should hear some "Thumbs Up" dings confirming the number of tuners Roamio will use.


My Roamio Plus will only accept 4 digits. Should this be done with cable card out or in?


----------



## HarperVision

Hank4 said:


> My Roamio Plus will only accept 4 digits. Should this be done with cable card out or in?


Are you in the channels list menu when you do this?


----------



## Hank4

HarperVision said:


> Are you in the channels list menu when you do this?


Affrimative. It appears that I was not entering the digits quickly enough ... I'm old and slow. When the digits are enter at an acceptable rate, this appears to work. I guess there's not a setting for two (2) tuners.


----------



## HazelW

Hank4 said:


> My Roamio Plus will only accept 4 digits. Should this be done with cable card out or in?


Cable card must be in. The last digit is like a command, and it will reset the number of tuners. No sure what you mean by "accept".


----------



## Hank4

HazelW said:


> Cable card must be in. The last digit is like a command, and it will reset the number of tuners. No sure what you mean by "accept".


Probably a poor choice of words. I guess what I should've said is that only four digits are displayed.


----------



## HazelW

Hank4 said:


> Probably a poor choice of words. I guess what I should've said is that only four digits are displayed.


I think the 5th digit just activates it.


----------



## Hank4

dramsey said:


> Sigh. I have a new Motorola Cablecard, firmware 6.25, and still can only use two tuners on my new Roamio Plus. Tivo Chat suggested it could be a tuning adapter issue. Anyone seen anything like that?


I am having the same problem. Motorola CC w/FW version 6.25. Everything I read indicates that this FW version should allow the use of 6 tuners. However, there may be another item in play ... namely the hardware (HW) version. The truth is that if the HW will not support 6 tuners, then it does not matter what version of FW is installed. The HW version of my Moto CC is 0554050003. It would be interesting to know from others who have these cards what HW version you have and whether or not you can use all six tuners. I have Charter here and I am told that they have no facility for testing cable cards.


----------



## lpwcomp

Hank4 said:


> I am having the same problem. Motorola CC w/FW version 6.25. Everything I read indicates that this FW version should allow the use of 6 tuners. However, there may be another item in play ... namely the hardware (HW) version. The truth is that if the HW will not support 6 tuners, then it does not matter what version of FW is installed. The HW version of my Moto CC is 0554050003. It would be interesting to know from others who have these cards what HW version you have and whether or not you can use all six tuners. I have Charter here and I am told that they have no facility for testing cable cards.


HW version of the Moto cards in both of my fully functional Roamios is 0537971002. Being a lower number than yours, it is presumably older. This is on Comcast so no TA.

FCC regs require that they support 4-tuners of whatever _*their*_ best DVR supports, whichever is greater.


----------



## Hank4

lpwcomp said:


> HW version of the Moto cards in both of my fully functional Roamios is 0537971002. Being a lower number than yours, it is presumably older. This is on Comcast so no TA.
> 
> FCC regs require that they support 4-tuners of whatever _*their*_ best DVR supports, whichever is greater.


Thanks for the info. Like you, I would assume that your cards are older. It's for sure that they are different. I wonder if Motorola has a site (that we can get to) where you can find such information.


----------



## lpwcomp

Hank4 said:


> Thanks for the info. Like you, I would assume that your cards are older. It's for sure that they are different. I wonder if Motorola has a site (that we can get to) where you can find such information.


I've never actually heard of a multi-stream CableCARD that didn't support at least 4 streams. Since Charter uses SDV, presumably you have a TA attached. That is the more likely source of the problem.


----------



## Hank4

lpwcomp said:


> I've never actually heard of a multi-stream CableCARD that didn't support at least 4 streams. Since Charter uses SDV, presumably you have a TA attached. That is the more likely source of the problem.


By this time, I'm ready to concede that anything is possible. However, if you go to the DVD diagnostics page (settings > Remote, CableCARD, Devices > Tuning Adapter > DVD Diagnostics), the box will display the status of each tuner, the CC and the TA. There is a line called "CableCARD association" for each tuner. My box shows that Tuners 0 and 1 are associated with "CableCARD 1", while tuners 2 thru 5 show "NONE" for CableCARD association. If you scroll down past the tuner 5 status entries, you will find the CC status and TA status ... in that order. One of the CC status entries is "Decrypt RecordChannels" my box shows the status as "2 (10)". I am uncertain what the "(10)" represents unless it is the binary equivalent for "2". I don't know if "Decrypt RecordCannels" is the same thing as "tuners" ... but that is what I am forced to conclude. Anyway, unless there is something inside the TiVo that does so, I don't see how the TA can affect how the CC resource is associated with the tuners. My TA communicates with the box via USB. My understanding is that TA is simply part of the SDV scheme. All that being said, I will next disconnect the TA tomorrow and see how the box responds.


----------



## lpwcomp

What do the DVR diagnostics say under the CableCARD Decoder->CableCARD options, especially with the TA disconnected.

Have you entered 88636 on the channel list page?


----------



## Hank4

lpwcomp said:


> What do the DVR diagnostics say under the CableCARD Decoder->CableCARD options, especially with the TA disconnected.
> 
> Have you entered 88636 on the channel list page?


I disconnected the USB cable between the TA and the Roamio. The TA remains powered up and in the forward RF signal path between the Roamio and the wall RF outlet. As far as the Roamio is concerned. the TA is not in the system. I now have all 6 tuners available. This seems to me to indicate some problem in the Roamio firmware design. What else could disable four tuners in the presence of the TA?

With the TA USB signal path disconnected, the Tuning adapter menu selection is disabled and thus no selection path for the DVR diagnostics. Mine does not show a DVR diagnostics selection under the CableCARD options. Seems like another Tivo FW design problem. Why make viewing the DVR diagnostics page contingent on the presence of either the CC or the TA?

I guess the next logical step is to remove the TA totally from the configuration and see how the Roamio flies.

Will post the results tomorrow.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Hank4 said:


> I disconnected the USB cable between the TA and the Roamio. The TA remains powered up and in the forward RF signal path between the Roamio and the wall RF outlet. As far as the Roamio is concerned. the TA is not in the system. I now have all 6 tuners available. This seems to me to indicate some problem in the Roamio firmware design. What else could disable four tuners in the presence of the TA?


The tuning adapter itself could be causing the problem. You should try getting another tuning adapter from your cable company and see if it exhibits the same problem. Also, you should reboot the TiVo and tuning adapter without the USB cable attached and let both the TiVo and tuning adapter boot up completely before connecting the USB cable between them.


----------



## Hank4

tarheelblue32 said:


> The tuning adapter itself could be causing the problem. You should try getting another tuning adapter from your cable company and see if it exhibits the same problem. Also, you should reboot the TiVo and tuning adapter without the USB cable attached and let both the TiVo and tuning adapter boot up completely before connecting the USB cable between them.


I actually removed the TA totally from the system and could tell no difference in performance. It appears that one of two things has happened. First, it is possible that Charter has not yet implemented (locally) whatever portion of the switched digital video scheme that requires the TA. Second, it is possible that nothing to which I currently subscribe requires the TA. Given that both the TA and the CC communicate with the hub on the same out-of-band frequency, it doesn't require too much bending of the imagination to see how the CC and the TA might communicate with each other (more or less directly) at each local subscriber site. I don't think that communication path is in play here, however.

I have to take back one thing that I said in my post of 02/28, regarding the viewing of the DVR diagnostics. It appears that the DVR diagnostics page IS available under Account and System Info. Therefore, the presence of the TA is not a requirement to view the DVR diagnostics page. So ... no problem with the TiVo FW on that count.

After completing the tests, I reinstalled and fully connected the TA into the system. The system is now back to the original configuration, which includes the CC and TA. I still have all six tuners functioning normally. This is the area that I think the TiVo FW engineers may need to re-examine. It still makes no sense to me why the TiVo (on a fresh install) would not associate all six tuners with the CC, even if the TA is already attached.

For any new Roamio users out there (particularly those subscribing to Charter and using a TA) who may be approaching this hurdle, I would install the CC first, connect the Roamio directly to the cable outlet, and then have your service provider activate the CC. You can check tuner association on the DVR diagnostics page under "Account and System Info". All six tuners should show as being associated with CableCARD 1. You can then insert the TA into the RF signal path between the Cable service outlet and the Roamio and connect the TA USB to one of the Roamio USB ports. You may also need to have the TA activated. This SHOULD result in a completely functional system.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Hank4 said:


> For any new Roamio users out there (particularly those subscribing to Charter and using a TA) who may be approaching this hurdle, I would install the CC first, connect the Roamio directly to the cable outlet, and then have your service provider activate the CC. You can check tuner association on the DVR diagnostics page under "Account and System Info". All six tuners should show as being associated with CableCARD 1. You can then insert the TA into the RF signal path between the Cable service outlet and the Roamio and connect the TA USB to one of the Roamio USB ports. You may also need to have the TA activated. This SHOULD result in a completely functional system.


Best practice would be to not have the tuning adapter inline, but to use a splitter with one end going to the TiVo and the other end to the tuning adapter.


----------



## Hank4

tarheelblue32 said:


> Best practice would be to not have the tuning adapter inline, but to use a splitter with one end going to the TiVo and the other end to the tuning adapter.


Agreed.


----------

